#ubuntuone 2009-10-05
 * thefinn93 is frustrated with the usually excellent support on IRC
<XiXaQ> hello everyone. I thought I'd give Ubuntu One a go. I'm on Karmic. I'm able to connect on the web, but the desktop client doesn't seem to do anything at all. I'd appreciate some help.
<FND> I just signed up for Ubuntu One - but when I select Connect in Nautilus (up-to-date Karmic beta 1 VM), it never finishes (stuck at "connecting")
<aquarius_> FND, does the log in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log say anything that looks like an error at the end
<FND> aquarius_: I've shut down the VM for now - will check tonight or tomorrow
<aquarius_> FND, OK, cheers
<FND> btw, I did some fiddling with a demo app
<FND> for Desktop Couch
<FND> (prompted by the conversation on your blog)
<aquarius_> I saw your post to the mailing list, indeed!
<FND> not sure whether it's helpful at all, but it was a good start for me
<aquarius_> I'd like to talk to you about the details, if you have time :)
<FND> I'm on my way out, but I'd be happy to discuss it tomorrow
<aquarius_> coolness. Ping me when you're free :)
<FND> will do - thanks
<FND> aquarius_: would you mind posting your thoughts to the group - that way I can digest it and respond when I'm free
<aquarius_> certainly
<FND> (don't hold back, this is just a rough first cut)
<FND> aquarius: the CouchDB startup issue I mentioned popped up again, on an up-to-date Karmic beta: http://pastebin.com/d28f1623c
<aquarius> FND, ah, you might want to delete (a) your desktop-couch.ini and (b) desktop-couch.pid, in ~/.config and ~/.cache. We fixed a problem with those recently
<FND> will try that
<FND> it seems that worked
<aquarius> excellent. We were writing incorrectly-capitalised information back to the file, and thus the stale pidfile never got marked as being stale :)
<FND> on the pristine beta, this led to some HDD corruption (reported "UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY" during reboot, fsck reported last mount time was in the future)
<FND> I haven't rebooted this up-to-date system yet
<aquarius> cor
<aquarius> you get to talk to someone else about that :)
<FND> it might be a general beta bug
<FND> unrelated to DC
<susscorf1> where can i find a bit more about how ubuntu one deals with data how private is stuff comunicated encrypted what statistics are gathered ...
<joshuahoover> susscorf1: here is our privacy policy: https://one.ubuntu.com/privacy/
<JanC> FND: the "last mount time in the future" problem is a known bug AFAIK
<FND> great, thanks JanC - saves me the trouble of trying to isolate it
<joshuahoover> susscorf1: i think we need to add an faq for the encryption part...short answer: we encrypt the transport of your data via ssl...we do not encrypt it in storage, but you can use local encryption (like karmic's support for encrypted home folders) to ensure your files are encrypted in the cloud
<urbanape> morning, folks
 * jblount waves from the dentists office
<jblount> MEETING STARTS
<jblount> Good morning everyone, the Ubuntu One Desktop+ developers meeting is here. Say "me" to report your status.	
<dobey> lies
<jblount> me
<urbanape> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> me
<teknico> also, MEETING BEGINS ;-)
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> teknico: Thanks again! My short term memory must be on the fritz.
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> I'll go ahead and get started, we'll let the others jump in as they come 'round
<jblount> DONE: Hacking on web front end static redesign
<jblount> TODO: Need to finish up static pages, finish changes to /files/ and get the one-branch-to-rule-them-all landed so we can get it rolled out tomorrow
<jblount> BLOCKED: I have an appointment in a few minutes for some more dental stuff, will be back around in a couple hours
<jblount> urbanape: Your turn!
<statik> jblount, please deploy that one-to-rule-them-all on edge as soon as it lands so it can be tested today rather than tomorrow morning
<urbanape> DONE: Decorated folders with some CSS if they've got shares already attached or underway.
<urbanape> TODO: Get one-branch-to-rule-them-all approved and onto edge today. Hopefully.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> teknico, you're up
<teknico> DONE: implemented the handling of the "me" record in the contacts web ui (#427807); compiled the travel expenses for the September Millbank sprint; reviewed the status of the contacts web ui work with statik
<teknico> TODO: estimating the time needed to complete the contacts web ui with jblount and urbanape; updating the contacts web ui code to the sprint use cases (#440070)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #397749 and #401211 (bookmark issues)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: #441039 (prefs 'crash'), Find/fix more bugs.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> rodrigo_: su hablar por favor
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Removed notes/my account links from page when user is not authenticated. Continued couchdb-glib/evolution-couchdb GNOME inclusion discussions. Found missing consumer oauth key in production, tomboy syncing now working. Submitted tomboy fixed package to our beta PPA. Looked at UTF errors when storing notes in CouchDB
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. API documentation for couchdb-glib. couchdb-glib API changes from Mikkel
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> (this includes DONE for Friday, I seem to have missed the standup)
<rodrigo_> nobody next, right?
<rodrigo_> ah, CardinalFang!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Helped discover problem in proxying and OAuth.
<CardinalFang> TODO: I should take notes about what I'm doing so I remember for these meetings.  Make sure couchdb.one.u.c is fully patched.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: datacenter is new to me.
<CardinalFang> Is that all?
<teknico> jblount, urbanape, later today we need to talk (as you can see from my TODO) :-)
<urbanape> yup
<urbanape> jblount, you really at the dentist?
<jblount> urbanape: Yeah, hopefully I'll get called back soon. I'll be down 1 tooth in a little bit.
<urbanape> eek
<jblount> Insurance switching is making for weird appointments. Sorry about the timing.
<urbanape> I got the css stuff sorted out. I'm annotating the tr that holds the icon and label.
<urbanape> you should be able to get a decent selector to find them and apply a different icon.
<jblount> Brilliant. I didn't get as far as I wanted to on Friday with the static stuff, but we should still be able to get this branch landed one edge today.
<urbanape> swoot
<vds> me (sorry was in a call)
<vds> DONE: code review, still couchdb quota integration, discussed about compaction
<vds> TODO: finish integration, file a bug for the work I'm doing as there is not one yet
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<aquarius> me (was in a call)
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: working on DC-to-cloud replication; got net connection back; conference call with many people; discussed compaction with vds, thisfred
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: DC-to-cloud replication; fix unknownloginerror; look at oauth-enabling twisted
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 1
<susscorf1> joshuahoover: thx for your anwnsers
<joshuahoover> susscorf1: np :)
<susscorf1> joshuahoover: but if i understand right, i have a encrypted hard disk, i need to encrypt my files again to make the content invisible to ubuntu one and others ?
<jcastro> good morning ubuntuoners
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> who wants to do some ubuntu openweek sessions on something cool
<jcastro> aquarius did one for developerweek so he gets to sit one out. The rest of you are fair game!
<dobey> what
<statik> hi kenvandine, are we on for a desktop integration call today?
<statik> (in 52 minutes)
<kenvandine> statik, yes, i just sent the agenda
<statik> sweet
<J_Litewski> Or do I need to install a VM with Ubuntu on it to get my files onto my Windows computer?
<statik> hi dobey: is there any work left on this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/434886 i was thinking that we just leave the duplicate launchers in place and no other work be done for karmic, but i don't know what you've planned on with ken.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434886 in ubuntuone-client "UIF exception: ubuntuone-client icons and emblems" [Undecided,In progress]
<dobey> statik: need to do a release still.
<statik> ok, cool
<dobey> i think humanity needs a new release for it too (i just added it to the bug as also being affected)
<statik> thisfred, chad: any idea about ETA for the upstream couchdb 0.10 release, and what the amount of changes are between that and what we currently have in karmic (0.10.0~svn818859-0ubuntu1) ?
<thisfred> statik: afaik the changes are bugfix only, and not too many. The ETA is hard to say, I think Noah just got one or two more bugfixes committed that he was waiting on
<statik> thisfred, are they bugfixes that we consider must-have for karmic?
<statik> thisfred, it might be good to mention on the couchdb-dev list something like "we sure would like to ship couchdb 0.10 rather than an svn snapshot, but we need the final package this week" or something like that
<thisfred> statik: will do, and I don't think anything is absolutely critical to us, as we've not had any problems with (admittedly limited) testing of the desktop parts related to couchdb yet. chad / aquarius correct me if I'm even near wrong.
<aquarius> as far as I'm aware, the couchdb that we're currently using on the desktop is fine for desktopcouch. chad may know differently.
<aquarius> have to go out for a while, bbl
<urbanape> man, I'm gonna be happy when one-branch-to-rule-them-all lands. So many bugs go byebye
<statik> urbanape, i'm gonna be happy about it too!
<thisfred> statik: msg to dev list sent
<statik> yay
<XiXaQ> is anyone able to use Ubuntu One with Karmic?
<XiXaQ> the  Ubuntu One notification icon sais "Files updated.", but they're not available on the web service
<statik> dobey: kenvandine mentioned that pitti wants one of the ubuntuone menu items to be removed, from either Internet or from Preferences. I've asked for a separate bug report from the bug on the emblem updates. i see that the two menu items are running different commands, but i don't know the internals.
 * kenvandine is filing a bug for that now
<dobey> statik: yeah. we have no other way to initiate the sign-up process outside of the menu item in internet. and removing it is a lot more work than just deleting the .desktop file, as we'd need to update instructions on the web site, etc...
<dobey> plus somehow retrain people into going elsewhere to somehow start the applet
<statik> kenvandine, i see the tomboy and evolution-couchdb uploads happened a few minutes ago, thanks!
<statik> yeah we have docs on the website and tutorials etc
<kenvandine> statik, dobey: please comment on bug 443342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443342 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-client menu entries" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443342
 * dobey doesn't know what to say :)
<kenvandine> dobey, and in looking at that, i discovered bug 443345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 443345 in ubuntuone-client "changing preferences doesn't take affect until the applet restarts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443345
<dobey> kenvandine: you must have had an old version of the applet running
<kenvandine> 0.96.0-0ubuntu1
<dobey> kenvandine: if you try to change the prefs now with the applet running, do they change immediately?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> i just did it
<kenvandine> they change the config file
<kenvandine> but setting it to never show the icon doesn't hide it
<dobey> the only ways i can think of that would cause it to fail is applet not running. old applet running. or dbus is failing
<dobey> that is very odd
<dobey> aka wtf
<kenvandine> i just restarted the applet several times too
<kenvandine> testing the behavior for that other bug
<dobey> the more i use dbus, the more i lose any respect i had for it :-/
<jamalta> dobey: why's that? just curious
<dobey> jamalta: because it seems to be the casue of (and not the solution to) a large number of our problems
<jamalta> dobey: ah
<kenvandine> dobey, i just discovered follow_name_changes in dbus... makes a ton of suck go away
<kenvandine> or it did in gwibber at least
<dobey> ?
<kenvandine> arg to get_object
<kenvandine> so in gwibber, we had the problem if the daemon restarted the client couldn't talk to it anymore
<kenvandine> the default is not to follow name changes, which seems dumb
<kenvandine> follow_name_owner_changes = True
<dobey> i don't think that's the problem
<kenvandine> ok
<dobey> it might help for some things, but i'm pretty sure that's not your problem
<dobey> unless you're restarting the applet while the prefs dialog is open, and then trying to changes settings in that same dialog afterward
<kenvandine> nah
<kenvandine> it just made gwibber suck far less :)
<kenvandine> i was really hating dbus for a while there
<dobey> well i don't know what problems gwibber was having :)
<brianchidester_> cgregan: ping
#ubuntuone 2009-10-06
<h00k> er, coly crap.  My girlfriend's ubuntuone log was 38.2gb's
<causasui> Nice.
<h00k> she was getting a notification about her /home being full which was odd.  turns out, she has a 38.2gb log.
 * h00k facepalms
<h00k> not sure why
<h00k> I don't even /want/ to try to open the file.
<h00k> I lied, 39.8gbs
<causasui> Oh well in that case, forget it
<causasui> 38.2gb is fine but 39.8? no way
<h00k> causasui: :p
<h00k> causasui:  I found a bug report regarding log file size and added to it.
<h00k> that could be detrimental for  something like a netbook
<h00k> she's only had it for a few days, too
<jblount> h00k: Sorry about that! We've got an open bug, you should be able to kill the log if everything is working ok.
<jblount> h00k: Of course, if you wanted to tail it just to see some of the contents and add it to the bug report, that would be great ;)
<jblount> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/435137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435137 in ubuntuone-client "size of log files should be controlled" [High,Triaged]
<h00k> jblount: yeah, I did add to the report
<jblount> h00k: Nice, thanks a lot!
<jblount> Looks like you got to it before I got to you. Thanks again!
 * jblount scowls at the time
<mangroovie1> Has anyone experienced this: upon installing on fresh computer (with the same local hostname) the cloud repository was emptied.??
<mangroovie1> Technically it did it as it should, but I wonder why no confirmation was asked...
<mangroovie1> Is there a history / backup in ubuntuone ? (dropbox has)
<doktoreas> hello folks
<imyousuf> Hi
<FND> aquarius_: you wanted to discuss the demo app?
<aquarius_> I did indeed
<FND> bring it on
<aquarius_> FND, a few things
<aquarius_> first:  "tags": ["foo", "bar"], # XXX: weird representation in CouchDB!?
<aquarius_> the representation in couch is not weird just for the hell of it ;-)
<aquarius_> we use MergeableLists (a uuid-keyed dictionary) rather than ordinary Python lists, because ordinary Python lists have a merge problem.
<aquarius_> if you're reconciling changes between the same database in two places (by replication), and one has an item which is a list ["one", "two", "three"], and the other has ["one", "ahaha", "three"] for the same item...
<aquarius_> you can't tell whether db2 *changed* the second item to be "ahaha", or whether it *deleted* the "two" item and *added* a new "ahaha" item in position 2 of the list.
<FND> I figured it'd be something like that - good you picked up on the comment!
<aquarius_> with uuid-keyed dicts you can, because the uuids will be different.
<aquarius_> "timestamp": "2009-10-04 08:00", # XXX: native date object? - we haven't talked about dates, much. One of the things I'm trying to avoid doing is mandating a load of specific format stuff. You can put whatever you like in a record.
<aquarius_> so some apps may store dates as ISO format, some may not, etc.
<aquarius_> this is slightly awkward if you are trying to parse arbitrary stuff, but it makes it way more flexible for transforming existing formats into desktopcouch and out again
<aquarius_> I don't want to make it look like SQL where there are named formats :)
<aquarius_> I'm concerned about: db.add_view("complete data", map_full, None, "reports") # XXX: auth error
<FND> I agree on that
<FND> that comment is obsolete now
<FND> was fixed by upgrading the beta system
<aquarius_> cool
<aquarius_> you have noted that you can't create reduce-only views
<FND> I should mention that reference.py is just a random collection of snippets while I was learning - I included it with the intention for it to be updated and integrated as soon as I learn more
<aquarius_> ah, right, OK :)
<FND> do you use Git(Hub) at all? feel free to fork
<aquarius_> from a non-desktopcouch sort of perspective, I'm not sure what the point of _retrieve_records is, since you're wrapping our API in your own very same identical API ;)
<FND> yeah, there's a bunch of stuff like that - I started out trying to be linear and transparent (thus no OO), but somehow lost that path a bit
<aquarius_> I shall happily fork if I get a chance and think of something to do with the app, but for the moment I'm happy to see you playing with it and offer comments or suggestions :)
<FND> sounds good - much appreciated
<FND> aquarius_: I remember now what _store_record is good for (in theory)
<FND> it separates the storage backend from the note-processing
<FND> so I could override it to store to a RDBMS if I wanted to, or plain-text files
<aquarius_> ah, yeah, gotcha.
<aquarius_> so it's an abstraction API over databases, which happens to only have one back end (DC) implemented.
<FND> yeah - normally, it'd be more elegant of course
<FND> gotta run bbl
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> anyon using karmig has got a problem of missing connection at startup?
<jimlovell777> Is it known whether or not file encryption will be supported at some point with UbuntuOne? I don't have files I need to lock up NSA style but as far as privacy goes I'd like to know that hackers and/or employees can't go browsing through my stuff.
<FND> aquarius_: there's no special magic to Desktop Couch's CouchDB, is there? i.e. it's accessible it like any other CouchDB instance, you just provide wrappers that make it easier
<aquarius_> correct, except that you *must* authenticate, and you pretty much must authenticate with oauth (because the basic auth password is randomly generated and then immediately hashed)
<FND> roger that
<aquarius_> if you want to get at futon, open ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html in your browser. And then bookmark that page so you can get at it again :)
<aquarius_> don't bookmark the actual futon address, because the port is randomly chosen every time DC starts up.
<aquarius_> jimlovell777, we're planning for encryption to happen on your machine, integrating with Ubuntu's support for encrypted private directories and similar.
<FND> yeah, already done that
<jimlovell777> aquarius_: Great, glad to hear, thanks.
<aquarius_> jimlovell777, I, personally, don't know of anything that would stop you using the encrypted private directories stuff to encrypt the contents of your Ubuntu One folder right now, but I could very well be wrong about that! I don't think anyone's tried it; if you try it, we'd all be interested in the results :)
<urbanape> jblount, you up?
<jimlovell777> aquarius_: If I have time later I'll give that a shot.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: how are we doing re: packaging? (lost you on t'other channel) Anything I can help with?
<jblount> urbanape: Just got to the coffee shop, gimme a sec
<urbanape> no worries
<jblount> MEETING BEGINS
<jblount> zzz zzz zzzzz zzz meeting zzz z zzzz "me" zzzz
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> Noooooooooooooo!
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> DONE: Getting /files/ functionality in a decent shape, skipping a bunch of tests that were reflecting poorly on our template redesigns.
<urbanape> TODO: Fix #444022, which is a karmic stopper - rework the way Bindwood gets oauth creds.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: HAMMERTIME
<jblount> statik, aquarius_ ?
<aquarius_> me
<jblount> DONE: Got most of the static html / css nearly complete #435314 #440135 #440136 #440137 #440139
<jblount> TODO: Convince do to work on a small bit for the new account page, finish up styling unmocked pages and /files/ ui, get pfibiger to roll out the branch to edge as soon as it lands so mattgriffin (and sarah m) can review the changes.
<jblount> BLOCKED: TIME
<jblount> teknico: :)
<teknico> DONE: extracted the bugfixing of the contacts web ui, and added a lot more of it, from the "me" record handling branch (#444288); improved the latter branch (#427807); reviewed vds' couchdb watchdaemon branch (#444483)
<teknico> TODO: completing the bugfixing of the contacts web ui (#444288); updating the contacts web ui code to the sprint use cases (#440070)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed UTF-8 problems in tomboy notes. Talked with Sandy about joint snowy/u1 test suites. Had kenvandine push tomboy/evo-couchdb/couchdb-glib package updates for karmic. Review couchdb-glib refactoring branch from Mikkel Kamstrup and prepare branching for this branch to land
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Missing tomboy's 'Sync Notes' menu item in latest update
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Installed Jaunty and tested that Bug# 423237 is fixed.  Packaged patched couchdb for karmic for backport to hardy for datacenter couchdb server; this sucks.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Solve hardy erlang-crypto dependency problem.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: My own ignorance of datacenter procedures.
<CardinalFang> dobey, hej hej!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #441039 (prefs 'crash'), lots of bug triage
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Find/fix more bugs, more triage.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: ciao
<vds> DONE: proposed a branch for quota integration #444483, triaged problem with maker and boto #444053
<vds> TODO: land mentioned branch, try to fix the problem with preview and boto
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> aquarius_ your turn
<aquarius_> ⚀ DONE: discussed compaction with vds, thisfred; talk to joshuahoover and urbanape about bindwood oauth; help a guy about encryption
<aquarius_> ⚁ TODO: DC-to-cloud replication; fix unknownloginerror; look at oauth-enabling twisted
<aquarius_> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius_> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 1
<aquarius_> don't think there's anyone next
<CardinalFang> Oh, +TODO: Help pfibiger with spawning.   On-call reviews.
<urbanape> ah, I, too, am an on-call reviewer today.
<urbanape> Hopefully, I can wrangle someone of interest to review one-branch-to-rule-them-all since I'm somewhat biased about it.
<urbanape> it's a big branch diff, though, unfortunately.
<jblount> I think we're done with the meeting, eh?
<Martyn1> I'm having problems connecting my machine to Ubuntu One -- host is i386, 9.10 beta (current)
<Martyn1> Every time I try connecting, the site says "Authorize this computer"
<Martyn1> however, the connection and sync never happens
<thisfred> CardinalFang: how are we doing re: packaging? (lost you on t'other channel) Anything I can help with? (repeat :)
<thisfred> ow gone here too
<nimh> hello chaps and chapesseses
<Forza4Life> i just installed ubuntuone on jaunty......dont know quite WHAT to do with it tho...i did upload a file
<nimh> I was hoping to use it to backup a bunch of photos
<nimh> but it's too tied to the Ubuntu One dir
<nimh> and I don't want to take all the subdir structure
<joshuahoover> Forza4Life: you added files to ~/Ubuntu One?
<joshuahoover> nimh: in the future, we plan on allowing people to select the folders they want to sync, rather than force everything in the ~/Ubuntu One folder, but for now you have to put things in ~/Ubuntu One
<nimh> what about subdirs under folders?
<Forza4Life> yes joshuahoover
<nimh> and can I help make this happen?
<joshuahoover> Forza4Life: and you got notification that files were updating?
<Forza4Life> via the online uploader
<Forza4Life> everytime i go to my ubuntuone page online it says the file is there
<Forza4Life> so im guessing it is working
<dobey> nimh: you're welcome to sign the contributor agreement and submit branches of code for approval to be merged into the main tree, yes. though the specifying arbitrary folders to sync stuff is not particularly easy to do (or we'd have done it already) :)
<nimh> right, so I'm at the launchpad sight thingy
<dobey> nimh: and i'm not sure what you mean about subdirs. choosing to sync a folder would sync everything under it (including sub-folders)
<nimh> yeah, in my case I don't really want to do that
<nimh> so, where do I get my hands on this contributor agreement?
<jamalta> nimh: from your launchpad profile
<dobey> http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<dobey> jamalta: no :)
<jamalta> dobey: oops sorry, iw as thinking about something entirely differnet
<dobey> but there is a link to it on http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client as well, in the project description
 * jamalta needs to pay more attention to context
<nimh> cool, so I've got one of those, who is the project lead?
<nimh> they needs a copy too
<nimh> oh, there's a list
<nimh> nevermind me
<nimh> righto, that's sent, how do I get my grubby mitts on code?
<dobey> http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<nimh> bzr eh?
<dobey> aye
<nimh> which branch do I want for the jaunty client?
<dobey> lp:ubuntuone-client
<nimh> that's the main stable jaunty branch?
<dobey> there's no special branch for jaunty vs. karmic (and we don't have a stable/1.0 branch yet)
<dobey> it's the only branch right now (other than branches people are working on to fix bugs)
<dobey> we don't support jaunty with a stable release, just the nightlies/beta PPAs
<nimh> gotchya
<nimh> cool, ssh key nonsense
<nimh> shafted already
<nimh> needs bzr 1.16 or later
<nimh> jaunty has 1.13.1 or something
<dobey> oh right. new format
<dobey> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/ppa
<dobey> you can install bzr 2.0 from that ppa
<nimh> yep, on it already
<martincasc> hello everybody
<nimh> hello there
<martincasc> i need some help with ubuntuone in jaunty... It doesn't launchit when I click on the Ubuntuone icon
<martincasc> I've been looking for this problem, but nothing
<nimh> you have a notifaction area?
<nimh> like where you can see the volume and networking and stuff?
<martincasc> yes i have it
<martincasc> but the icon doesn't chow
<martincasc> show**
<dobey> you don't get any windows at all when you click on the menu item?
<martincasc> Now i'm traying to uninstalling buntuone packages
<dobey> what version of ubuntuone-client-gnome do you have?
<dutchie> anybody in here know things about evolution-couchdb?
<dutchie> aquarius_ told me to come here
<dobey> dutchie: rodrigo is the master of evo-couchdb
<aquarius_> ah, rodrigo isn't around :(
<martincasc> dobey, my version is 0.96 + r233
<dutchie> ah well, it's not critical
<thisfred> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMmG9TrYyAE
<nimh> hrm, what's with the libnautilus-extensions-dev
<dobey> martincasc: do you already have a browser open?
<martincasc> dobey, my version is clicking on System > Preferencces > Ubuntu One
<martincasc> yes
<martincasc> Firefox
<dobey> martincasc: if you click on that it should open the preferences menu item
<martincasc> yes
<nimh> it wants to install a kazillion .debs
<dobey> nimh: to build the nautilus extension
<nimh> fairy muff
<dobey> nimh: well to develop, you need a development environment :)
<nimh> yeah, I'm down with it
<nimh> fresh install on this laptop is all
<martincasc> well, I just click on Ubuntuone icon from Internet menu, and appear the windows with a few options, Sow Icon, Conecto on start and the option for limit the badnwitch usage
<dobey> yeah. you get used to doing it after a while :)
<dobey> martincasc: then the applet is already running
<martincasc> yes, but the icon on the notification area show me not conection
<dobey> martincasc: it shows it's not connected, or it doesn't show up?
<nimh> the day I figured out that when configure was moaning about libsomething missing I had to install libsomething *and* libsomething-dev was a good one
<martincasc> and if I move any file to the Ubuntu One folder in my home, the file doesn't syn or the icon in the notification area desappear
<martincasc> dobey, giveme  1 minute and I'll showyou a screen
<dobey> ok
<martincasc> dobey, here you have http://i37.tinypic.com/2m64isj.png
<dobey> ok
<dobey> martincasc: click on the icon in the notification area for ubuntu one, and choose "Connect"
<martincasc> if I click with the left mouse's key, appera a windows for report a problem
<martincasc> and cith the right click I have 3 options, an not for conect
<dobey> ok, it's weird that the icon is the disconnected icon and not the error icon
<dobey> martincasc: please follow the steps to report a problem then :)
<martincasc> dobey, I am on my Ubuntu One folder an I click on the Conecto button, but the Ubuntu one icon in the notification area desappear
<martincasc> dobey, I did it twice
<martincasc> but I havo no idea where is my report for lokk for some solution
<dobey> you filed a bug?
<martincasc> yes, this bug twice
<martincasc> I have this bug since a motnh
<martincasc> maybe more
<nimh> so
<nimh> I just had that happening
<martincasc> to meny update comes since that, but no solution
<nimh> I had to killall ubuntuone-client-applet
<nimh> and start it again
<nimh> and it worked
<martincasc> nimh, so you kill the applet and that was the solution?
<nimh> I killed the client-applet, yes
<nimh> and then I restarted it
<nimh> and it seems to stick around this time
<martincasc> actually I don't have the applet at the system starup beacuse the system freezes
<dobey> martincasc: if you go to http://launchpad.net/people/+me and click on "Bugs" at the top, you'll be able to see any bugs related to you
<nimh> can you see it in 'ps aux' ?
<martincasc> dobey, I'll checkout
<nimh> okay, so autogen.sh runs
<nimh> config is happy, tells me to make
<nimh> ERROR: Not found: /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/storageprotocol
<dobey> nimh: re-run configure and do --with-protocol=/usr/share/pyshared
<nimh> okay, 'cause when I try to install ubuntuone-storage-protocol it trys to get rid of a whole bunch of stuff I just installed for ubuntuone
<dobey> nimh: the package is python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol
<martincasc> dobey, only this 2 bugs appear in my account
<martincasc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~martincasco
<martincasc> nothing about ubuntuone
<nimh> nope, no love dobey
<dobey> martincasc: then i presume you never finished the process to file the bug
<dobey> nimh: you've already got it installed i presume
<nimh> yup
<nimh> ERROR: Not found: /usr/shared/pyshared/ubuntuone/storageprotocol
<dobey> huh
<nimh> that dir exists
<nimh> it's full of goodness
<dobey> interesting
<statik> nimh, welcome! awesome to have new hackers
<martincasc> dobey, I'll report again
<nimh> hey statik
<dobey> nimh: do make clean, then re-run configure, then try make again :)
<nimh> nah
<nimh> problem in the script
<nimh> 	if [ ! -d /usr/shared/pyshared/ubuntuone/storageprotocol ]; then \
<nimh>  /usr/shared
<nimh> not /usr/share/
<dobey> oh
<dobey> duh, i can't read
<dobey> nimh: you made a typo when doing --with-protocol then :)
<nimh> ha ha
<nimh> dork
<nimh> bingo
<dobey> martincasc: please do. thanks!
<martincasc> dobey, there is samothing wrong
<martincasc> I'm checkinout the information in my account in ubuntuone webs
<nimh> okay, looks like I can build the branch okay
<martincasc> there is not computer asigned to my account
<martincasc> and I dont understand why, because for some time I use the client
<dobey> martincasc: right. that should happen when you run the applet the first time. it will open a browser window and ask you to "Allow this computer"
<martincasc> then I by an NVIDIA grafic car and then it doesn't work anymore
<martincasc> dibey, yes, i did that...
<martincasc> and right now there is no computer asigned to my account, really estranged
<dobey> martincasc: i don't know why there wouldn't be anything listed in the web page if you've associated the computer. unless you removed them
<martincasc> no
<martincasc> i didn't
<martincasc> the report problem proceses finished
<dobey> so you are at a web page in your browser for the bug you just filed?
<martincasc> i'm refreshing the web page, but the report doesn't appear
<martincasc> jaja
<martincasc> this is crazy
<nimh> so, I'm guessing the syncdaemon is where it keeps the Ubuntu One dir synced up
<nimh> and where I might want to add some way of following other dirs
<dobey> yes
<nimh> I noticed there were some requests for following symlinks, which is probably easier for me to start with, right?
<dobey> i don't know. but probably not
<statik> nimh: something to keep in mind is that we are approaching karmic final freeze, so we're pretty tightly focused on fixing the most critical errors right now. it might mean that it's tougher to get discussion on new features than it will be in a couple of weeks, but don't let that discourage you
<statik> nimh: we want to make ubuntu one able to manage any arbitrary directory in your home dir, i think it's separate from symlinks
<statik> thats a feature we want for lucid
<nimh> statik, no problems, I was just looking at the first thing it didn't do that I wanted it to do
<nimh> but if you think I could be more helpful with something else...
<statik> thats a great way to approach it, i just wanted to explain that most of the core devs are heads down with fixing bugs and getting the servers to scale
<dobey> 493 open bugs... i'm sure you can help with a few :)
<nimh> thing is I have jaunty on the laptop, I suppose I should get karmic going?
<dobey> i only have jaunty on my new laptop (but i have to due to the video card)
<dobey> right now is probably a bad time to upgrade to karmic (very very slow to update)
<nimh> so I can fix bugs for karmic on jaunty?
<dobey> yes, you can fix them on fedora too if you really wanted to :)
<martincasc> dobey, I just uninstall ubuntuone and re-installit using the oficial web steps
<martincasc> but nothing
<martincasc> when I lunch the apli, my browser douesn't showme the web page for asign a computer
<dobey> martincasc: right. you should file a bug. i am not sure what you or doing or why you aren't getting the bug filed, as i can't watch you do it from here, but i'd have to see the log info from the bug to be able to help any further
<jcastro> martincasc: what browser?
<martincasc> firefox 3.5, then I tried with firefox 3.0.14, and I'll try with chromium and Opera if it necesary
<doktoreas> hello folks
<martincasc> dobey, if I report the problem again, y can give you a copy of the report screen, it will help?
<doktoreas> does ubuntuone allow a public folder like the one of dropbox?
<dobey> doktoreas: not yet, but i think we'll be working on something like that for the next cycle
<doktoreas> thank you dobey
<nimh> te he, someone broke the server
<statik> nimh: we're just restarting the DB right now to apply some config changes
<statik> back online in a minute
<nimh> all good
<nimh> just thought it might have been my black thumb or something ;)
<nimh> you know that if you meet someone along the road who claims to be Buddha you should kill him?
<dobey> martincasc: when you report the problem, it should open your browser and have you do some things in launchpad's bugs interface
<dobey> nimh: i think there are enough "official likenesses" of buddha to be able to determine fraud or not
<martincasc> well, finally my browser showme that page, and I'm completing the report XD
<nimh> software buddha
<martincasc> dobey, here is my report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/444850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444850 in ubuntuone-client "If I have Ubuntuone-clien in my system startup, my system freezes, But When I clik on the Ubuntu One icon from Internet Menu, It doesn't conect, an I don't now why, in my account it doesn't appear anymore my PC asigned. " [Undecided,New]
<martincasc> sorry for my english
<nimh> martincasc: What's inside your Ubuntu One folder?
<martincasc> Some doc files
<nimh> do you still have the 'Shared With Me' folder?
<martincasc> 3 doc files and 1 png files
<martincasc> yes, I'm still have it with an X icon
<martincasc> on it
<nimh> do you have a .local dir in your home?
<nimh> (ls ~/.local)
<martincasc> nimh, yes
<nimh> and .local/share/ubuntuone
<martincasc> and on it it's ubuntuone folder
<martincasc> and on it, there are two mmore folders
<martincasc> shares with an X on it, and syncdeamon
<nimh> shares and syncdaemon right?
<dobey> there's a problem with the syncdaemon on your machine it looks like
<martincasc> nimh, yes, thatp's right
<martincasc> dobey, ??
<martincasc> inside syncdaemon there are a lot off folders
<martincasc> Do I delete somthing?
<dobey> yes, as it should. i've asked someone else who can better help with your bug to look at it
<dobey> no
<martincasc> dobey, ok
<verterok> dobey: the X in the folder (I assume in nautilus) means read only...right? :)
<dobey> i think so
<dobey> verterok: the _load_metadata_5 failure is what i'm worried about though :)
 * verterok looks at the bug report
<verterok> dobey: that version of fsm metadata don't exists
<dobey> verterok: i presumed that's what the error meant. :)
<verterok> martincasc: could you check the what is the content of ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version ?
<nimh> when you guys talk about metadata is that all the stuff under .local/share/ubuntuone ?
<martincasc> Guillo right? Spanish??
<verterok> martincasc: echo $(cat ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version ?)
<martincasc> ok
<verterok> martincasc: speak spanish, but I'm from argentina
<martincasc> me too
<martincasc> from santa ffe
<martincasc> fe**
<verterok> nimh: metadata is all the stuff inside: ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/
<martincasc> nice to meet yo
<verterok> midkniht: ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares are your shares
<leonel> hello...
<verterok> martincasc: I'm from Bs. As., nice to meet you too
<martincasc> if I paste that command line in the terminal it sais
<martincasc> thaththe directory doesn't exist
<leonel> on one jaunty system  I've got an empty  Ubuntu One  folder  and  a  Ubuntu One.u1conflict   ..  all my files are on one.ubuntu.com/files  and  in my Ubuntu One on a Karmic system
<verterok> martincasc: this command? "echo $(cat ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version)"
<martincasc> yes
<martincasc> I open the metadata file and it sais 5
<leonel> If i remove  Ubuntu One  and rename  the Ubuntu  one.u1conflict to  Ubuntu One  on the Jaunty system will be OK ??
<verterok> martincasc: so, you have that directory? :)
<martincasc> yes, I have it
<verterok> leonel: do you want to do a clean start in the jaunty system?
<martincasc> but the command doesn't work
<nimh> te he
<leonel> verterok: not clean just restore the files and  keep on sync
<verterok> martincasc: ok, so. I don't know how you got a metadata version that don't exists yet :)
<martincasc> i'll show you a screen
<martincasc> giveme a minute
<verterok> martincasc: do you have older log files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log ?
<verterok> martincasc: np
<martincasc> leet me see
<verterok> leonel: If you don't have any new files in that machine, you can do that.
<martincasc> verterok, yes, I have that folder and some files on it
<leonel> verterok: so .. remove all   and make a new  Ubuntu One  and the  Karmic system and  one.ubuntu.com files  will be untouched  just the jaunty system will be populated with the files ?
<verterok> leonel: no, if you remove all, syncdaemon is going to think that you removed those files and probably delete then frmo the server :)
<martincasc> verterok, this is the screen capture from my .local folder, here appear metadata_version http://i34.tinypic.com/24xl2ya.png
<leonel> verterok: so the best thing to sync all ?
<verterok> leonel: you have an empty Ubuntu One folde right?
<leonel> on Jaunty yes
<verterok> leonel: quit the client, then: rmdir ~/Ubuntu\ One; mv ~/Ubuntu\ One.u1conflict ~/Ubuntu\ One
<verterok> leonel: and start the client again
<verterok> leonel: the UbuntuOne.u1conflict folder have all your files inside?
<verterok> martincasc: ok, please check if you have this directory ~/.cache/ubuntune/syncdaemon
<leonel> verterok: done ..
<verterok> leonel: it should start syncing again
<leonel> verterok: now the ubuntuone applet does not let me open the Folder
<verterok> leonel: it's connected?
<martincasc> verterok, no, only there are 2 folders, log and partials
<nimh> dobey: this looks like something easy I can start off with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/418882
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418882 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon doesn't save my settings" [High,Confirmed]
<nimh> is someone already working on it?
<leonel> started the client and moved  the Ubuntu One  to  Ubuntu One.u1conflict again ..
<verterok> martincasc: ok, that;s good :)
<verterok> leonel: hmm, sounds like broken metadata, what version do you have installed in the jaunty box
<dobey> nimh: i don't know how easy that is. syncdaemon hackers might know.
<verterok> leonel: also, are you using ubuntu one sice the early versions?
<leonel> did the rm ad mv  again  and its  syncing .
<leonel> ..
<leonel> verterok: yes too early ..
<verterok> leonel: ok, I've seen some cases of broken metadata, mostly on very old clients
<verterok> leonel: as syncdaemon wasn't making sure that the data saved to disk actually hitted disk :/
<martincasc> verterok, Do I do somthing with the log files?
<verterok> martincasc: yes. please: grep for  _load_metadata_
<martincasc> ??
<verterok> martincasc: yes. please: grep _load_metadata_ syncdaemon.log.*
<verterok> martincasc: execute: "grep _load_metadata_ syncdaemon.log.*"  in a terminal :)
<dobey> alright, i gotta run. later all.
<verterok> later dobey
<martincasc> verterok, I pasted that command, and it sais that the file dowsn't exist
<verterok> martincasc: execute: "grep _load_metadata_ ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.*"  in a terminal :)
<verterok> martincasc: sorry, I missed the full path
<martincasc> ok, done
<leonel> verterok:  placed a file on  Karmic  and got uploaded to  one.ubuntu.com/files
<leonel> verterok:  but not to  jaunty
<martincasc> verterok, you need to know what said in the terminal?
<verterok> martincasc: yes, please
<leonel> verterok: then placed a file on jaunty and  no sync alt all from or to  jaunty..
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-09-22:    load_method = getattr(self, "_load_metadata_%s" % md_version)
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-09-22:AttributeError: 'FileSystemManager' object has no attribute '_load_metadata_5'
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-11-46:    load_method = getattr(self, "_load_metadata_%s" % md_version)
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-11-46:AttributeError: 'FileSystemManager' object has no attribute '_load_metadata_5'
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-32-17:    load_method = getattr(self, "_load_metadata_%s" % md_version)
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-32-17:AttributeError: 'FileSystemManager' object has no attribute '_load_metadata_5'
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-35-42:    load_method = getattr(self, "_load_metadata_%s" % md_version)
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-35-42:AttributeError: 'FileSystemManager' object has no attribute '_load_metadata_5'
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-35-43:    load_method = getattr(self, "_load_metadata_%s" % md_version)
<martincasc> /home/casco/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log.2009-10-06_17-35-43:AttributeError: 'FileSystemManager' object has no attribute '_load_metadata_5'
<martincasc> that's it
<verterok> martincasc: ok, thanks. the next time. please use a service like:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ;)
<martincasc> ups, really sorry
<verterok> leonel: could you pastebin the last 100 lines of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log (in the jaunty box)
<verterok> leonel: the karmic -> server -> jaunty, not syncing might be a issue with our servers, I think there is a bug about it
<verterok> martincasc: np :)
<martincasc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287283/
<martincasc> there you have
<verterok> martincasc: thx :)
<martincasc> :)
<verterok> martincasc: so, the log file when the metadata version was first updated to version 5 (that don'y exists) got lost in the rotation :(
<leonel> verterok: karmic ->server is ok
<leonel> verterok:  jaunty  does not upload or download any..
<verterok> lamalex: yes, the notifications to the jaunty client
<verterok> lamalex: sorry, leonel ^
<verterok> leonel: ok, please check the log file
<martincasc> verterok, so the metadata version is 5, and It doesn't exist?
<verterok> leonel: that will give us more clues about what's going on
<leonel> verterok: what I'm looking for ?
<verterok> martincasc: no, the version of metadata is 4
<martincasc> if I open the metadata file it sais 5
<martincasc> :S
<verterok> leonel: please pastebin the las 100 lines, but I'm looking for ERROR messages
<verterok> martincasc: exactly, too weird
<verterok> martincasc: it's a impossible situation...
<martincasc> verterok, and if I change the version or the content of the metadata version?
<verterok> martincasc: you shouldn't touch anything of the metadata stuff (if the normal state of things) :)
<verterok> martincasc: you can fix it by: 1) quit the client, 2) echo 4 > ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version
<martincasc> today I've quit the client
<martincasc> sudo aptitude purge ubuntuone-client-gnome ??
<verterok> martincasc: no, not needed
<martincasc> so?
<verterok> martincasc: do this: 1) quit the client, 2) echo 4 > ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version
<verterok> martincasc: after that start the client
<verterok> martincasc: that's all
<martincasc> ok
<leonel> verterok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/287291/
<martincasc> i'll try too start the client
<verterok> leonel: the last line: ---- MARK (state: START_WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ; queues: metadata: 133; content: 58; hash: 0,
<martincasc> verterok, nothing
<martincasc> I try to start the clien form internet menu, nothing appear
<verterok> leonel: that means that the daemon have some work to do (the metadata and content queues)
<martincasc> in /home/casco/Ubuntu One I clik on the Conectar button
<martincasc> and it sais Conectando but nothing happen
<verterok> martincasc: please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<verterok> leonel: can you check if the daemon it's writting stuff on the log file?
<martincasc> ok, here you have http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287298/
<verterok> martincasc: let me say this
<verterok> WTF??
<martincasc> jaja
<martincasc> in spanish? jajaja
<martincasc> LPMQLP
<verterok> martincasc: not yet
<verterok> :)
<verterok> martincasc: just to be sure, please run this in a terminal: cat  /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/filesystem_manager.py | head -n 35 | tail -n 3
<verterok> it should say: METADATA_VERSION = "4"
<martincasc> yes
<martincasc> METADATA_VERSION = "4"
<verterok> martincasc: so, you can se the metadata version is actually 4 :)
<martincasc> that is what the terminal say
 * verterok don't lie
<martincasc> yes, but the log  sais it's 5
<verterok> martincasc: not only that, it's being changed to 5
<martincasc> so, what can I do?
<verterok> martincasc: last try :)
<verterok> martincasc: do this: 1) quit the client, 2) echo 4 > ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version
<verterok> martincasc: but don't start the client
<leonel> verterok: is writting
<verterok> martincasc: 3) cat ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/metadata_version
<verterok> martincasc: check that the content is 4
<leonel> verterok: the last date is according to the system
<martincasc> it sais that the version is 4
<verterok> leonel: so, looks like it's working. at least 58 files are going to be uploaded
<leonel> verterok: and it will take time ??
<martincasc> verterok, now if I open de metadata file, it eais 4
<martincasc> says ** sorry
<verterok> leonel: depending on server load, but it should finish eventually :)
<verterok> leonel: also dpeending on your bandwidth ;)
<verterok> leonel: do you have the ubuntuone-client-tools package installed?
<verterok> martincasc: ok. that's gooood
<verterok> martincasc: please check if there is a syncdaemon instance running: ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<verterok> martincasc: in a terminal ^
<martincasc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287310/
<martincasc> verterok, there is pastebin
 * verterok looks
<martincasc> should I have to install ubuntuone-client-tools?
<verterok> martincasc: isn't required :)
<martincasc> verterok, ok
<verterok> martincasc: ok, so. if you start the client it fails again with the same error?
<martincasc> let me see
<martincasc> if I click on the Ubuntuone icon from internet menu, nothing happened, but If I check from System monitor, appear ubuntuone-client-gnome and it's sleeping
<verterok> leonel: in the -tools package there is a CLI tool to interact with the daemon, u1sdtool, you can check what's up/downloading with: 'u1sdtool --current-transfers'
<martincasc> verterok, I tried with ubuntuone-client-applet from terminal and never launchit
<martincasc> terminal still working and working and working
<verterok> martincasc: try to start the daemon manually: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<martincasc> verterok, noting, and here is the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287314/
<verterok> martincasc: so, the same error :/
<verterok> martincasc: it's impossible!!! :)
<martincasc> and now the metadata version it's 5 again ¬¬
<verterok> martincasc: do you have any files in the Ubuntu One folder?
<martincasc> right now, no, I move them 15 minutes ago
<verterok> martincasc: ok. so, we have a bug we can track later. do you want to try starting with a clean environment? (at least you are going to be able to use it :)
<martincasc> verterok, how ca I do that?
<verterok> martincasc: I'll guide you :)
<martincasc> ok
<verterok> martincasc: rm -Rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/ ~/.cache/ubuntuone/
<martincasc> dine
<verterok> martincasc: and: rmdir ~/Ubuntu\ One
<martincasc> done**
<verterok> martincasc: check in the system monitor if there is any ubuntuone-* process running
<verterok> martincasc: or: ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<martincasc> ok, here you have pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287319/
<martincasc> have error from the second comand
<martincasc> rmdir.....
<verterok> martincasc: perfect
<verterok> martincasc: rmdir?
<martincasc> this command: rmdir ~/Ubuntu\ One givene this error: rmdir: No se pudo eliminar «/home/casco/Ubuntu One»: El directorio no está vacío
<verterok> martincasc: so you still have files in that directory?
<martincasc> My Ubuntu One folder had another folder bl¡roken
<martincasc> so I delete manually and then the command work perfecto
<martincasc> so?
<verterok> martincasc: ok
<verterok> martincasc: now start the daemon from the terminal: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<verterok> martincasc: if this don't work (same metadata 5 version error, I think I have one last option: apt-get purge everything, cleanup the metadata and start over)
<verterok> martincasc: in the hope that the installation is broked
<martincasc> the pastebin http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/287326/
<martincasc> the terminal still runing I don't know what
<verterok> martincasc: goood! it's working!
<martincasc> and still workin
<martincasc> but the icon doesn't show
<verterok> martincasc: right, this is the daemon only
<verterok> martincasc: click the in menu, the icon should appear
<martincasc> ok
<martincasc> yes!!!
<verterok> martincasc: great, now. just click quit the icon and the daemon running in the terminal should be stopped too
<martincasc> finally my browser redirectme to the web page for adding my pc
<verterok> martincasc: oh, ok. do the auth first :)
<martincasc> I did't touch anything and terminal stops
<martincasc> and the ubuntuone icon its fine naw
<verterok> martincasc: stops?
<martincasc> and appear a notification that my files where sync
<verterok> martincasc: ok, it didn't stopped, it's running
<verterok> martincasc: so, you finished the auth process?
<martincasc> wel
<martincasc> from the icon I quit ubutuone
<verterok> martincasc: please quit the icon, and start it again to check that it's working
<martincasc> and launchit againd from the internet menu
<verterok> martincasc: yes, great!
<martincasc> and its workin
<martincasc> I have 2 aplis running
<verterok> martincasc: cool, I'll update the bug with all this
<martincasc> ubuntu-client-applet and ubuntuone-syncdeamon
<martincasc> sos un capo
<martincasc> sabelo!!
<martincasc> thank you very much!!!!
<martincasc> well, I'm traing, the Ubuntu One short cut in nautilus appear again and sync well the file
<verterok> martincasc: heh, np :)
<martincasc> I'll restart the system to see if it's still workin
<martincasc> I'll be in 5
<verterok> martincasc: ok
<martincasc> verterok, everything it's workin very well
<martincasc> thank you very much!!
<leonel> verterok: u1dstool --current-transfers    says  0 uploads and downloads  and the last file i've placed on jaunty still not synched
<verterok> martincasc: great to know
<martincasc> gracias hermano, thanks bro
<martincasc> I have to go, Hope see you again
<martincasc> regards and thansk again!!
<verterok> martincasc: de nada!
<verterok> leonel: hmm, weird indeed. could you tell if it's using the network?
<leonel> verterok: how I can tell that ?
<verterok> leonel: with the system monitor
<verterok> leonel: in the system load table
<leonel> verterok:  the net is idle
<verterok> leonel: in teresting, did you tried disconnecting and connecting the client again?
<verterok> *interesting
<leonel> connecting traffic shows and idle again
<leonel> verterok:  is there a way to "remove" all the settings and the Ubuntu One folder then start over with that system ?
<verterok> leonel: yes there is. isn't nice but there is one :)
<verterok> leonel: you might want to backup the contents of ~/Ubuntu One
<verterok> leonel: 1) backup! backup! backup!  :)
<verterok> 2) quit the client
<verterok> 3) make sure there isn't any ubuntuone-* process still running
<verterok> 4) backup ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/ ~/.cache/ubuntuone/ (just in case), e.g: tar czf ubuntuone-dotdirs.tar.gz  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/ ~/.cache/ubuntuone/
<verterok> 5) rm -Rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/ ~/.cache/ubuntuone/
<verterok> 6) make sure you alreay have a backup of any important files/dirs in ~/Ubuntu\ One, and: rm -Rf ~/Ubuntu\ One
<verterok> 7) start the client again
<verterok> leonel: ^
<leonel> don't delete Ubuntu One  dir ??
<leonel> deleted
<verterok> leonel: step 6 :)
<leonel> sorry
<verterok> np
<leonel> I've  renamed the dir .. to  ubuntuone.bak
<leonel> so starting the client ...
<verterok> leonel: both? ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/ ~/.cache/ubuntuone/ ?
<leonel> yes  backed up and removed
<verterok> leonel: ok, proceed :)
<leonel> verterok: files are comming ...
<leonel> verterok:  90files  updated
<leonel> verterok:  thanks ..
<verterok> leonel: np :)
#ubuntuone 2009-10-07
<leonel> verterok: files  flying  between  Jaunty and Karmic  now   Thank  you very much ... I'll have a pizza for you !
<verterok> leonel: great to know! :)
<verterok> leonel: I accept one slice ;)
<urbanape> morning, oner
<urbanape> s
<statik> hi urbanape, hows the bindwood bug going? (do you have a link to it sitting around somewhere?)
<urbanape> yeah #444022
<urbanape> aquarius, thisfred and I spent yesterday afternoon getting wholly baffled by it
<urbanape> to wit: we're now getting the cred tokens properly from the ini file, rather than the keyring
<urbanape> attempts to save documents fail with "authentication required", but creating the db works fine
<urbanape> *random*
<thisfred> urbanape: yeah I don't know if you saw, but the dc code itself does seem to be working, for i.e. pairing (which writes to couchdb with oauth creds)
<urbanape> yeah, and the dc.records stuff that aquarius tollllllllld me to try
<urbanape> damnation, I get these awful keyrepeats in vmware from time to time.
<thisfred> urbanape: so I'm still wondering if there isn't some url encoding issue
<statik> bug #444022
<urbanape> mebbe, but the only things with / in the id are views.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444022 in bindwood "CouchDB prompting for username/password with Bindwood" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444022
<urbanape> I just moved it to Bindwood from desktopcouch
<statik> cool
<statik> aquarius, how is this bug going? could you drop a comment into it? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/376087
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376087 in ubuntuone-client "UnknownLoginError during request for OAuth token" [High,In progress]
<aquarius> there's a branch linked to it; the branch is up for review.
<statik> awesome
<urbanape> statik, thisfred: I'll see if couch's couch.js file has been updated recently.
<urbanape> it could be that ours is out of date.
<urbanape> heh, awesome. They've added _changes support directly to the couch.js.
<urbanape> which doesn't help with this, but will help in the near future.
<urbanape> hmm, nope, nothing else has substantially changed.
<urbanape> it'll be nice to pick up the changes stuff, but other than that, it's all basically the same.
<urbanape> they're not doing anything different with the URIs
<urbanape> did we ever get any response/help from the couch guys about the %2F stuff?
<thisfred> urbanape: that depends on what you mean: the bugs were mostly in the clients, rather than in couchdb itself. Or at least the one bug we know of was fixed quite a while ago
<urbanape> the couch.js module acts as a client
<urbanape> or at least a client library.
<urbanape> sorry, cross talking.
<urbanape> you're talking about feedback/response to the %2F stuff?
<urbanape> well, so I guess it's kinda related.
<urbanape> if the %2F errors mostly show up as client problems, and that's what we're encountering, it's only because we're using their client libraries.
<urbanape> considering how many '/' they have sprinkled throughout the javascript, and how the encodeURIComponent function is applied inconsistently...
<statik> hi aquarius, urbanape: bug#444022 is really worrying us, can you guys keep me up to date with how it's going and let me know if you need any help?
<jblount> MEETING STARTS
<jblount> statik
<jblount> urbanape
<jblount> CardinalXiminez_
<jblount> aquarius
<jblount> teknico
<jblount> rodriogo_
<jblount> vds
<jblount> dobey
<urbanape> me
<vds> me
<jblount> Hi! "me", DONE, TODO, BLOCKED
<jblount> me
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<teknico> rodriogo_ ? :-)
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> statik, yes, of course.
<rodrigo_> hi tecnico :)
<dobey> me
<rodrigo_> jblount: you have name completion on most irc channels :)
<aquarius> I think rodriogo is a cooler name, though. :)
<jblount> rodrigo_: Ah, sorry :), that was pasted from a notepad (and so, a typo)
<jblount> urbanape: Ready to jump it off, as it were?
<urbanape> DONE: Not a whole lot. Struggling with bug #444022.
<urbanape> TODO: Fix it, ship it.
<urbanape> BLOCK: Inability to get stabby on Firefox, Javascript, and CouchDB.
<urbanape> vds: if you please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444022 in bindwood "CouchDB prompting for username/password with Bindwood" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444022
<vds> DONE: fighting with pqm since yesterday for quota integration branch #444483, fixed and proposed branch to fix the problem with maker and boto #444053
<vds> TODO: still trying to land the branch pqm doesn't like
<vds> BLOCKED: not if PQM decide to cooperate...
<vds> jblount all you
<jblount> DONE: Convinced jdo and pfibiger to bend to my will, sewed up all designed static templates
<jblount> TODO: There are a few places that weren't properly designed that I need to throw divs around to make them look like the rest of the site, still have a few changes to make to /files/, integrate the work jdo is going to do for 'upgrade' buttons <-- doesn't need to land with one-branch-to-rule-them-all
<jblount> BLOCKED: No
<jblount> aquarius: GOmanGO
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: submitted unknownloginerror branch, got linted to death by dobey many times; reviewed a few branches; tried to help urbanape debug bindwood problem; closed a few old bugs
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: DC-to-cloud replication; fix unknownloginerror; look at oauth-enabling twisted; help urbanape a bit more
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 1
<aquarius> Is this the face that launched a thousand ships and burned the topless towers of Ilium? Sweet teknico: your turn. :-)
<teknico> DONE: landed the contacts web ui bugfixing branch (#444288); talked with thisfred about synchronizing repeatable sections of contacts; reviewed some branches, and then passed the review duty baton to markgsaye (thanks!)
<teknico> TODO: landing the "me" record handling branch (#427807); implementing the synchronization of repeatable sections of contacts (#440070)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed removal of contacts in evo-couchdb. Looked at missing 'Synchronize notes' menu item in Tomboy. Landed UTF-8 fixes for Tomboy syncing branch. Approved big branch from Mikkel for couchdb-glib master in GIT
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Missing tomboy's 'Sync Notes' menu item in latest update.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> dobey: su turno señor
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Lot of bug triage, Reviews
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Find/fix more bugs, more triage.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> fin
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (if you want it)
<dutchie> rodrigo_: aquarius sent me to you about evolution-couchdb and it not working on my netbook
<dutchie> http://joshh.co.uk/stuff/evo-cdb.png is a screenshot
<SEJeff> In an up to date karmic as of now I tried syncing my notes with ubuntuone and it only sync'd 11 of them
<SEJeff> Is this a known issue?
<statik> SEJeff, it's a new issue we discovered in the last day or so. it would be fantastic if you could run tomboy --debug in the terminal and then try to sync your notes, and give us a bug report with the content from the terminal
<dutchie> rodrigo_: aquarius sent me to you about evolution-couchdb and it not working on my netbook
<dutchie> http://joshh.co.uk/stuff/evo-cdb.png is a screenshot
<SEJeff> statik, Absolutely
<SEJeff> statik, I'll do: logsave tomboy-sync.log tomboy --debug
<SEJeff> (tomboy:32072): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_source_remove: assertion `tag > 0' failed
<SEJeff> statik, Is there a way to sanitize it?
<SEJeff> I've got the entire log here and wouldn't mind giving you a peek, but do NOT want the note contents on a public bugtracker
<SEJeff> statik, Here is the traceback of what killed it though: http://ubuntuone.pastebin.com/madc6dde
<SEJeff> Probably just not escaping something in one of my notes before trying to make it into json. There is a fair amount of code and very geeky linux-ey stuff in there
<dobey> dutchie: i think he's away now. it's almost 10:30 pm for him (he's in europe)
 * dutchie is also in europe :(
 * dutchie will just file a bug
<dobey> dutchie: you might be better off e-mailing him or the ubuntuone-users list, or coming back during daytime for GMT+2 :)
<dobey> or a bug yeah
<dobey> dutchie: after 8+ hours/day we try to do stuff *other* than work sometimes :)
<dutchie> I know what you mean
<dutchie> it's bug 445781 if anyone cares
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445781 in evolution-couchdb "Cannot access "Ubuntu One" contact address book from Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445781
<beeman_nl> hello :)
<beeman_nl> thisfred: i see you are the Supervisor of the translation group in Launchpad. Is there a need of any Dutch translators?
<thisfred> beeman_nl: am I? I was unaware :)
<statik> SEJeff, ah, just getting that traceback would be useful then. I totally understand not wanting to share the note contents
<statik> sounds like the same problem i had syncing one of my notes that had code snippets in it
<thisfred> beeman_nl: I just did some Dutch translations, and I'm on the ubuntuone hacker team, so I think launchpad naughtily jumped to conclusions
<thisfred> beeman_nl: translations and translators always welcome, though. Ping me if you want strings reviewed. There's also #ubuntu-translators (or -translations? I forget) where all the translators hang out.
<beeman_nl> thisfred: thanks :) i'll check those channels :)
<beeman_nl> thisfred: you're on the list here btw: https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/silva-translators
<thisfred> beeman_nl: ah, yes, I am/was the translation coordinator for Silva, but that has nothing to do with ubuntuone, and very little with ubuntu even
<thisfred> beeman_nl: if you want to help translate silva, I would point you to #silva, where they will be *very* grateful indeed!
<thisfred> I shall also pass on the honor of leading that team to one of the other guys, since I haven't looked at it since february
<beeman_nl> thisfred: aah ok, i just now see that silva is 'just another package'
<thisfred> yep :)
<beeman_nl> cool... I'll check out the CMS first then :)
<thisfred> yeah, I recommend it, especially if you're into Zope/Python already.
<beeman_nl> here's the grouplist i was looking for : https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<beeman_nl> my job requires me to use php/java for webdevelopment... i'd love to use python though...
<thisfred> beeman_nl: then I suggest joining the python-nl mailing list: pretty regular web job postings there ;)
<thisfred> http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/python-nl
<thisfred> </OT>
<beeman_nl> lol, thanks for the suggestion thisfred ;) but i guess it's a good moment to start going more ontopic indeed ;)
<beeman_nl> and i found some dutch translations to do, without any joining, thanks for your time :)
<thisfred> yeah, np!
<XiXaQ> is anyone able to use Ubuntu One with karmic?
<XiXaQ> noone? Cause I keep reading posts about how fabulous ubuntu one is, but I haven't met anyone who's actually seen it working yet.
<XiXaQ> or am I not supposed to see the shared files on the web, but only on the desktop? The webapp tells me I've used 81 bytes, which is correct -- I've shared a 81 byte large file -- but I can't see it or the folder I placed it in.
<XiXaQ> oh, actually it does work now. It's just extremely slow.
<XiXaQ> heh, 15 minutes for updating a 27 byte file...
<stephen__> I'm having trouble adding a computer to my account
<dobey> what sort of trouble?
<stephen__> When I run UbuntuOne and get to the add computer screen, I click on it and get 'Address not found' Firefox can't find the server at localhost
<stephen__> I installed it on another computer with same Ubuntu type installation with no problems.
<dobey> if you run "host localhost" in a terminal, dose it also fail?
<stephen__> yes it does.
<SEJeff> add "127.0.0.1 localhost" to your /etc/hosts file
<stephen__> I'll give that a try.
<stephen__> thanks so much. that fixed the problem.
<dobey> or make sure the interface "lo" is up and working... if the loopback inteface is down it will also be an issue
<dobey> though somehow another person reported they had a missing /etc/hosts
<stephen__> I had my hosts lookup set to the name of the computer, not localhost
#ubuntuone 2009-10-08
<dobey> that was easy
<dobey> yay
<duncan> as far as terms of service go, what is the legality of backing up ones music library on ubuntu one for sync between laptop and desktop?
<statik> backing up music you legally acquired is totally fine
<statik> and we have no way of knowing what you are storing anyway
<jimlovell777> can someone tell me what happens when I'm editing or using a file in my UbuntuOne directory and a sync is taking place? Will any data be lost? If I open and edit a file in the UbuntuOne directory and sync up will the difference in the two files be noticed and corrected on the server? Is this a behaviour I should avoid? I ask because I'd like to have a truecrypt container within my backup folder and still access it from time to time to
<jimlovell777>  keep it up to date.
<facundobatista> jimlovell777, it depends what "syncs" means there
<facundobatista> jimlovell777, if it's uploading a previous version to the server, it's ok, it will cancel the current upload and start the new one
<facundobatista> jimlovell777, if it's downloading a version that came from another machine, you have a conflict (unless both modifications are the same), so the version from the server will finally be put in the original file, and the local change in a .u1conflict file
<facundobatista> jimlovell777, of course, it depends of when the program that is editing a file actually saves new stuff to disk...
<jblount> MEETING STARTS
<jblount> statik
<jblount> rodrigo_
<jblount> CardinalFang
<jblount> aquarius
<jblount> teknico
<jblount> vds
<jblount> dobey
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> jblount
<jblount> urbanape
<vds> me
<jblount> Hello Hackers! Could you please respond with a "me" if you'd like to participate in the Desktop+ Developers Meeting?
<teknico> me
<aquarius> me
<dobey> tricksy
<dobey> me
<jblount> me
<CardinalFang> me
<jblount> me
<jblount> rodrigo_: Feel free to jump it off as you are ready, I'm sure urbanape and statik will be with us when they have opportunity :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed HTML login page response for Tomboy sync (bug #440862). Prepare couchdb-glib 0.5.2 release. Tried to fix the missing 'Sync notes' menu item in Tomboy applet
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. API documentation for couchdb-glib.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440862 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy Web synchronization fails" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440862
<rodrigo_> vai vds
<vds> DONE:finally landed the two branches and closed #444483 and #444053
<vds> TODO: file a bug for compacting couchdb db and start a branch fo rthat
<vds> BLOCKED:
<vds> teknico all you
<teknico> DONE: landed the "me" record handling branch (#427807); implemented and proposed the synchronization of repeatable sections of contacts (#440070)
<teknico> TODO: updating the contacts web ui code to the sprint use cases (#440070); applying the contacts web design structure to server-side code (#439089)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: landed unknownloginerror branch; fixed another bug and proposed
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: work with cardinalfang on DC-to-cloud replication; look at oauth-enabling twisted
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 0 (!!)
<aquarius> dobey, you're on
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #445514 (rotate/cap oauth-login.log), #404550 (NotOnlineError), Lots of triage, Reviews
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Find/fix more bugs, more triage.
<dobey> jblount: your roll
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<jblount> DONE: Got lp:~jblount/ubuntuone-servers/one-branch-to-rule-them-all landed (thanks rmcbride!), More work on the /files/ interface, some work trying to figure out why my pqm-submit config stuff is bored
<jblount> TODO: Get the above mentioned branch landed on edge so we can have people go over the copy, ping jobrien about a better upgrade templatetag, crank some more on the /files/ ui (it's soooo close!)
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> CardinalFang: Your turn my friend
<CardinalFang> DONE: Packaged sources for u1couchdb.  Landed a few branches in desktopcouch.  Pushed up compacting branch for eyeballing.  Started work on Bug #442854.  Simplified and cleaned up replication after jdo's u1 API change for couch info.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get replication tested damnit damnit damnit.  Figure out what the heck to do with #442854.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Is u1couch server upgraded yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442854 in couchdb "Daily cron fails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442854
<CardinalFang> jblount, I think that's the end.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Right you are.
<jblount> MEETING ENDS (if you want it)
<jblount> I think I'm going to add "my friend" to everything I say from now on, like the most interesting man in the world. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bc0WjTT0Ps
<CardinalFang> Just don't sound like US Sen John McCain.
<jblount> heh
<SEJeff> CardinalFang, Alright my friends
<dobey> jblount: that is so not what i thought of when i think of the term "my friend"
<dobey> jblount: "my friend" seems to be a fairly common phrase in kung-fu movies though. like "I'm gonna have to kill you now, my friend"
<urbanape> me
<urbanape> dammit.
<dobey> you are late, my friend
<urbanape> I see that.
<CardinalFang> I think of the second-most interesting man in the world, the server at the mexican restaurant.  Admittedly he calls me "mah freen".
<SEJeff> you die now, my friend
<jblount> urbanape: Now is a great time to paste, when you get your notes togther. I saw that you were busy in the #sekrit
<urbanape> DONE: Fixing #444022 and helping to get it reviewed.
<urbanape> TODO: Shepherd it through packaging and uploading to karmic.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None.
<SEJeff> Classic bad kung fu movies
<dobey> the kung fu flick i watched last night. it had like 5 continuity issues in the span of like 30 seconds at one point
<dobey> and i like how they all end abruptly
<dobey> bad guy dies, the end.
<statik> hi aquarius: can you review this branch? https://launchpad.net/~urbanape/bindwood/proper-oauth-creds/+merge/13020 it fixes a critical bindwood bug, and once approved will need to be uploaded to karmic. it really really needs to be right the first time :)
<aquarius> yeah, will do.
<aquarius> urbanape, statik: just tested proper-oauth-creds Bindwood branch, worked perfectly for me
<statik> sweet. urbanape, let me know if you run into any roadblocks getting it merged and packaged and uploaded
<urbanape> thanks.
<urbanape> I'd still like to explore the encoding issues that dobey mentioned, but I think that might have to wait.
<urbanape> Considering that it's working well now, I'm happy to proceed.
<SEJeff> My bug was marked a dupe by rodrigo
<SEJeff> But the traceback is different
<SEJeff> launchpad bug # 445780
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> SEJeff: don't put a space after the # :)
<dobey> #445780
<dobey> ubottu: bug #445780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445780 in ubuntuone-client "Syncing tomboy notes with the latest updated karmic as of 10-7-2009 (dup-of: 440862)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440862 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy Web synchronization fails" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440862
<diverse_izzue> i have ubuntuone not connect automatically the first time i log in after a system boot. the subsequent times it works. known bug?
<dobey> rodrigo_: ^ hrmm, those don't look like the same issues
<dobey> diverse_izzue: wouldn't know until seeing the logs
<diverse_izzue> dobey, where can i find the logs?
<dobey> diverse_izzue: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<dobey> diverse_izzue: right clicking on the applet and choosing "Report a Bug" should attach the relevant ones to a new bug report
<SEJeff> dobey, Thanks. Is it known that Tomboy <----> ubuntu one syncing still fails?
<dobey> SEJeff: i don't know. possibly. rodrigo_ would know
<SEJeff> Alright.
<statik> SEJeff, rodrigo landed a branch to fix yet-one-more tomboy sync issue, but it's not deployed to the server yet. within the next 24 hours it will be though
<SEJeff> statik, Alright
<SEJeff> I'll wait for newer packages and then test them
<statik> this one was a server side only fix
<SEJeff> So no
<SEJeff> rodrigo marked my bug a dupe, but it was a json decoder error
<dobey> SEJeff: well, if the server was returning invalid json...
<statik> the problem on the server was that we were sending back some login html instead of a proper json doc
<statik> one of the view got incorrectly decorated with a login_required method, the root discovery view
<SEJeff> dobey, No this was initial sync. It wasn't creating valid json /me thinks
<SEJeff> ubuntuone is django?
<SEJeff> Thats fantastic
<dobey> well that would likely cause your problem :)
<statik> yeah, we're using django and twisted and zope and rabbitmq and couchdb and probably more that i can't remember
<SEJeff> That must be exciting to develop on. All kinds of bleeding edge stuff
<statik> exciting or depressing, depending on the bug list approaching karmic release :)
<statik> we just released the oops system that is the wsgi middleware we use to log errors in the servers, lp:wsgi-oops
<SEJeff> Oh shiney
<SEJeff> wow thanks
<SEJeff> I'll use that here
<SEJeff> django + storm... Will that be submitted back to django or will it stay out of tree like django + sqlalchemy
<statik> SEJeff, the django-storm integration is shipped in storm currently
<statik> same with storm-zope
<SEJeff> Thats great. Too bad it won't work with normal django
<jml> hello.
<statik> AAAHAHAHAAHAHAAH jml is here
<jml> I have absolutely no time to work on anything, but maybe if I hang around here I'll end up doing something cool by accident.
<statik> jml, aquarius and thisfred and CardinalFang all hack on desktopcouch
 * CardinalFang ducks.
<statik> SEJeff, it won't work in normal django?  I don't think we are running with any django patches
<statik> i don't think we have the pieces necessary if you wanted to run the admin interface via storm, but we're definitely using several vanilla django apps
<SEJeff> statik, I meant with the django orm and not storm.
<statik> SEJeff: ah, right. a deficiency in wsgi-oops. I'd very happily accept a patch for that - I have to fix karmic bugs now so I can't fix it myself
<SEJeff> Sure
<statik> SEJeff, we'll also be releasing a simple django app that analyzes and displays oops summaries, need to sort out a couple of details but hopefully it will be out in a couple of weeks
<SEJeff> Can someone blog about this on p.u.o?
<statik> i crashed my blog
<statik> point taken though, will try to announce more widely
<SEJeff> It also makes you guys (canonical) look better
<SEJeff> Have it put on the fridge perhaps
<statik> urbanape, did you talk to asac about uploading yet? nag, nag, nag ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: ping. do you have a specific gwibber bug that the follow_name_owner_changes thing solved?
<kenvandine> not specific
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<kenvandine> but a bunch
<kenvandine> dobey, the biggest thing was if either the client or the server restarted, they couldn't talk to each other anymore
<dobey> kenvandine: so basically there's no way i can test it and say "ok, this solves these issues"
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> kill the daemon
<kenvandine> and hit refresh in the client
<kenvandine> it should spawn the daemon and refresh
<kenvandine> hey SEJeff
<SEJeff> kenvandine, Hey. How goes the gtwibber hackerage? Its all over your facecrack
<dobey> kenvandine: i more meant i can't really test it in u1
<kenvandine> dobey, yeah... not really
<kenvandine> SEJeff, not bad
<diverse_izzue> nautilus cannot show the contents of my ubuntu one folder, it keeps spinning the "loading" animation. on terminal i see all files.
<diverse_izzue> this happens no matter whether the lcient is running or not
<dobey> diverse_izzue: that sounds very odd
<diverse_izzue> i know :-)
<dobey> diverse_izzue: and it can show the contents of other folders?
<SEJeff> kenvandine, How've you been? Karmic is going to be one of the biggest releases yet
<dobey> diverse_izzue: what happens if you open "/dev/" in it?
<diverse_izzue> but that's what it's doing
<kenvandine> SEJeff, it's exciting :)
<diverse_izzue> dobey, it shows it w/o problems
<SEJeff> kenvandine, Yup and you get to keep hacking on lots of python
<kenvandine> :)
<dobey> diverse_izzue: that's messed up
<SEJeff> kenvandine, I fell in love with django/jquery and became a superstar at work for writing some slick stuff with it.
<verterok> dobey: you could hack syncdaemon's dbus interface to deregister itself from dbus and registering again ;)
<diverse_izzue> dobey, do those permissions look ok? http://pastebin.com/m52404394
<dobey> verterok: well i guess it already does that sometimes?
<verterok> dobey: no..
<dobey> diverse_izzue: sure
<verterok> dobey: possibly if the daemon is restarted
<dobey> verterok: i think the "too many timeouts" causes a restart
<dobey> don't remember exactly
<verterok> dobey: but I was talking for a testcase :)
<diverse_izzue> dobey, a nautilus -q helped
<verterok> dobey: oh, I think so, yes
<dobey> diverse_izzue: weird :-/
<dobey> verterok: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/dbus-follow-name-changes/+merge/13088
<diverse_izzue> still, it's a bit disquieting
<urbanape> statik, nope, not yet.
<dutchie> is there anything I have to do to make tomboy note syncing work?
<dobey> dutchie: i think there was some fixes that landed earlier today, that should be deployed within the next 24 hours or so
<dutchie> ah, perfect timing then :)
<dobey> i don't know if it fixes your specific problem, but might :)
<gnomefreak> nn/win 20
#ubuntuone 2009-10-09
<tuxxy> hey I am getting these errors on starting ubuntu one can any help
<tuxxy> http://pastie.org/647762
<james_w> hi all, "My Files" is no more?
<james_w> that change broke all my symlinks in to ubuntuone
<thisfred> dpm: someone filed a bug against desktopcouch saying the translations should be structured. I think that's probably a good idea, do you have any thoughts? I just changed it to structured/ubuntu-translators, will that assign the proper teams for languages that there are ubuntu teams for automatically?
<dpm> thisfred, yes, I think that's the best thing to do to ensure the quality of translations. Once you've changed it to structured/ubuntu-translators (which you've already done) you shouldn't have to worry about anything else in that respect.
<thisfred> dpm: great, thanks!
<urbanape> morning, folks
<urbanape> Say what's the time? It's time to get ill.
<jblount> MEETING STARTS
<jblount> rodrigo_
<jblount> CardinalFang
<jblount> aquarius
<jblount> teknico
<jblount> vds
<jblount> dobey
<jblount> urbanape
<jblount> Hello Hackers! Could you please respond with a "me" if you'd like to participate in the Desktop+ Developers Meeting?
<jblount> me
<teknico> me
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> me
<jblount> DONE: /files/ hacking
<jblount> TODO: /files/ hacking, maybe some copy editing, planned full rollout on Monday or Tuesday to production
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> teknico: tag!
<teknico> DONE: fixed and landed the synchronization of repeatable sections of contacts (#440070); reviewed aquarius suggestion for the contacts web ui, and implemented some; some updating of the contacts web ui code to the sprint use cases (#440070)
<teknico> TODO: more updating of the contacts web ui code to the sprint use cases (#440070); applying the contacts web design structure to server-side code (#439089)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<CardinalFang> me
<vds> DONE:code review, triaged #446985
<vds> TODO: code review again, try to fix the mentioned bug
<vds> BLOCKED:
<vds> urbanape all you
<urbanape> DONE: Got Bindwood 0.4.1 shepherded through a release, thanks to reviewers, statik, and asac.
<urbanape> TODO: new files UI, contacts
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> dobey: you're up.
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed #443342 (dual menu items), Triage
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Find/fix more bugs, more triage. Reviews. 1.0 client/protocol releases.
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> CardinalFang: the rack is yours
<CardinalFang> DONE: fixed one problem with u1 couch replication.  Maybe another.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Track down the final, hopefully.  aquarius, thisfred are helping.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: fixed a couple of bugs; commented on a couple of bugs
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: work with cardinalfang and thisfred on DC-to-cloud replication; look at oauth-enabling twisted
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> ⚃ BUG COUNT:https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~sil/+assignedbugs?field.tag=ubuntuone-karmic - 3
<aquarius> I'm last, I think
<jblount> Also of note: I'm on reviews today as well.
<jblount> MEETING ENDS
<rodrigo_> ugh, me, or am I too late
<dobey> you are late, but you can paste anyway
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Released and packaged couchdb-glib 0.5.2. Tested snowy to make sure it works with Tomboy in Karmic. Fixed changes notifications in addressbook views of evo-couchdb
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. Simplify tomboy syncing config UI. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Test tomboy syncing with snowy. Improve notes views test
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> aquarius: CardinalFang I'm going to try to copy and modify the ubuntuone.py service to a localhost-ssl.py one, to test ssl access as realistically as possible
<CardinalFang> thisfred, would it also help if I got the IS folks to make HTTP available also for u1couch?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: not yet, as that's a little scary
<thisfred> let's see if we can reproduce locally first
<aquarius> grr, why won't my system couch start up?
<thisfred> aquarius: with sudo /etc/init.d/couchdb start
<thisfred> ?
<aquarius> didn't start
<aquarius> screw it, I'll proxy it to my desktopcouch :)
<aquarius> right, I have web_api_tool failing with HMAC_SHA1+SSL and succeeding with PLAINTEXT+SSL to localhost
<aquarius> and succeeding with HMAC_SHA1 to localhost without SSL
<aquarius> so, now, we need to find out how to ask couchdb what it doesn't like
<aquarius> ah, the proxy needs to add an Ssl header, doesn't it?
<aquarius> thisfred, what's the X-?-Ssl header that needs to be added?
<thisfred> the server sets these:          {'X-Forwarded-For',"68.34.107.76"},
<thisfred>           {"X-Forwarded-Host","couchdb.one.ubuntu.com"},
<thisfred>           {"X-Forwarded-Server","couchdb.one.ubuntu.com"},
<thisfred>           {"X-Forwarded-Ssl","on"}]
<aquarius> cheers
<aquarius> right, still failing, even with X-Forwarded-Ssl on.
<aquarius> I can now replicate the HMAC problem locally.
<aquarius> so...now, how do we get help about why it's failing?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, how can I know if I have jasondavies' X-Forwarded-Ssl patch in the version of couchdb that I'm running?
<aquarius> $ apt-cache policy couchdb-bin
<aquarius> couchdb-bin:
<aquarius>  *** 0.10.0~svn818859-0ubuntu2 0
<aquarius> thisfred, ^^
<thisfred> aquarius: eh, that
<thisfred> 's one for CardinalFang
<thisfred> let me see if I can find the svn revision it went in though
<aquarius> thisfred, ah, no, the question for you was the one above that. "so...now, how do we get help about why it's failing?"
<thisfred> aquarius: since jason's not here, I'll mail him and jan____ can you get me logs of the failure?
<thisfred> aquarius: let's first triple check that we have deployed the fix though
<aquarius> yep
<aquarius> note: I have hacked web_api_tool to know how to talk to desktopcouch
<thisfred> aquarius: 821071
<thisfred> so no, we don't have it locally...
<aquarius> I think CardinalFang merged it in, though.
<thisfred> unless the patch was applied separately?
<thisfred> I'll do a apt source
<thisfred> aquarius: I do not see it in there
<thisfred> aquarius: now I wonder whether it's on the server
<aquarius> hm, yes
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ?
<thisfred> aquarius: there is another OAuth related patch in there, but not the header one
<thisfred> unless I'm looking in the wrong place, but it doesn't seem to be in the diff.gz nor in the source
<thisfred> grepping
<thisfred> nope
<aquarius> OK, that might be the issue, then?
<aquarius> although you'd think that that'd fail with plaintext auth too?
<thisfred> aquarius: no because plaintext doesn't compute the signature or does it?
<aquarius> I'm not really sure what plaintext does :)
<thisfred> aquarius: I think it just sends all the tokens and secrets in the headers
<aquarius> oh, right.
<aquarius> so....what's the best way of getting a version of couch with that patch applied? Do I need to build one?
<thisfred> aquarius: so the fix makes sure that the signature is computed correctly on the server end
<thisfred> aquarius: apply the patch to a source check out or check out the 0.10 branch and build that
<thisfred> aquarius: building isn't that much work, with a few caveats:
<thisfred> 1. use:  ./configure --with-js-lib=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1.3/lib --with-js-include=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1.3/include
<thisfred> 2. then run the end product with LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.1.3/lib
<thisfred> because xulrunner-dev is not set up to doit right
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ping
<CardinalFang> thisfred, hi
<thisfred> CardinalFang: see ^^
<thisfred> hi
<urbanape> hmm, my update manager has been preparing python-gs10.10 for a long, long time.
<urbanape> python-gst, rather
<dobey> fun times
<dobey> it's probably not doing anything
<SiDi> Hi everyone. I've got two rethorical questions: is the "Connect" button in the panel applet only for decoration purpose or is it actually meant to do something? Also, does ubuntuone-syncd always take 100% of my CPU when i put a file in my ubuntuone folder?
<SiDi> Great, after a few kills, rm -r .config/ubuntuone, and relaunches, it decided it would auto connect without asking me any id/password. I wonder in which accounts my files were sent...
#ubuntuone 2009-10-10
<jeeaar> hey guys
<morroc> hi, i got a question.... how can i sync my .purple/logs directory
<morroc> creating a soft link doesn't help
<verterok> morroc: syncing symlinks isn't supported, yet.
<morroc> so, there is no way i can automatically sync my pidgin logs or firefox bookrmarks currently
<morroc> oh, i can make a cron job, thanks for the info
<verterok> morroc: I think you have 2 options: 1) yse rsync to copy from .purple/logs ro ~/Ubuntu One, 2) create a symlink from ~/Ubuntu One/my_purple/logs -> .purple/logs
<verterok> morroc: yes :)
<verterok> s/yse/use
<morroc> about 2nd option, symlink doesn't work
<morroc> ab@laptop:~/Ubuntu One$ ln -s /home/ab/.purple/logs/ logs
<morroc> that's what i used, and it doesn't help me
<verterok> morroc: why? it's a real directory in ~/Ubunut One
<verterok> morroc: oh, sorry, I wasnt clear..
<morroc> well, i'll try that too
<morroc> lets se
<morroc> see*
<verterok> morroc: option 2) was: mkdir ~/Ubuntu\ One/my_purple_logs; ln -s ~/Ubuntu\ One/my_purple_logs .purple/logs
<morroc> nope, doesn't work
<morroc> all i got is an empty folder
<verterok> morroc: I assume you made a backup of your logs ...right? :)
<verterok> morroc: an empty folder where?
<morroc> on the ubuntu one web interface
<morroc> yeah, trying to make a backup of the logs, or kinda share them across pc's
<verterok> morroc: to use it as a back, I recommend to use a cron and rsync to copy it to ~/Ubuntu One
<verterok> *back up
<morroc> yeah, that's what i am doing now :)
<morroc> thanks again
<verterok> np
<morroc> have to roll... got a train to catch
<morroc> take care
 * verterok --> sleep
<verterok> seeya!
<hamax> hy, does ubuntu one sync symbolic links?
<aquarius> hamax, it doesn't, yet. that's on the list of things to do.
<hamax> thanks, I thought I'm doing something wrong
<hamax> mount to the rescue :)
<nimh> now there's a good idea
<topyli> hamax, i did the opposite, moved data to the ubuntuone dir and created symlinks outside
 * topyli awaits ubuntuone delete all ~/Documents
<hamax> I don't trust one yet :)
<hamax> btw what is wrong with this fstab line
<hamax> /home/ham/Faks  /home/ham/Ubuntu\ One/Faks  none  rw,bind  0  0
<hamax> i removed none and it's closer to working, but now I have problem with whitespace in ubuntu one directory
<hamax> it's working now with \040 if someone has similar problem. IMO whitespace in foldername is... wrong
<topyli> yeah ~/Ubuntu One reminds me of My Documents
<topyli> should we update the url in the topic to one.ubuntu.com? the redirect does work but maybe it would be smart to have the correct one
* aquarius changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: File Sharing for Ubuntu | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Beta Client Revno is 231, Protocol Revno is 71 | Release 0.95.0 (protocol) 0.96.0 (client
<aquarius> good idea. :)
<topyli> there, better :)
<Sabir> Service had already left the state test?
<fagan> When you put your contacts into the ubuntu one address book where does it go?
<fagan> I know how couchdb works, but where is it stored on ubuntu one
<verterok> fagan: look in ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/
#ubuntuone 2009-10-11
<Darkksyde> anyone able to help with ubuntuone not connecting on login
<Darkksyde> anyone there?
#ubuntuone 2010-10-11
<mkarnicki> csgeek: it's kinda low level, though.
<mkarnicki> csgeek: using java version was (and is) quite a challenge.
<lazyPower> honk
<lazyPower> Fresh install of 10.10, i just added my Ubuntu 1 account, and after the wizard is run, my account info doesnt show up in the window. Nor can I "connect" my machine to my account. Any ideas?
<nimbus> what happens when you open ubuntu one?
<lazyPower> says Unknown, Disconnected. And the fields are all listed unknown.
<lazyPower> i've killed and restarted the sync daemon, removed and re-added via the paswords dialogue as well. nothing seems to be jump-starting the app not receiving my info.
<nimbus> try deleting the ubuntu one entry from system?pref>passwords
<lazyPower> Shall i restart the sync daemon after having done that?
<nimbus> no need
<lazyPower> still no love
<nimbus> restart u1. you should get prompted for a password
<lazyPower> Already done that, no joy.
<nimbus> no password prompt?
<nimbus> what I had to do was purge couchdb* but I am not sure if that is the wisest thing to do.
<nimbus> I haven't had any ill effects from doing that.
<lazyPower> hmmm :/
<lazyPower> I wonder if thats whats causing the Gwibber Facebook issue too
<nimbus> it is linked to that problem
<lazyPower> I'm unsure why this would be apparent on a fresh install though.
<lazyPower> The CouchDB was empty at first boot... *shrug*
<nimbus> sudo apt-get purge couchdb* if you plan to try that
<lazyPower> nimbus, you're awesome. Purging the couchdb fixed U1, and gwibber as well.
<nimbus> Glad it worked for you!
<lazyPower> The who has been answered, now i want to know why.
<nimbus> I am not sure what couchdb* does in 10.10
<nimbus> It might still be used in Evolution
<lazyPower> i know its in evo, that was one of the packages removed.
<lazyPower> it archives the information for u1
<lazyPower> i cant sync my bookmarks, contacts, or broadcast messages without couchdb
<nimbus> so maybe it would be a good idea to reinstall couchdb at a later time when this gets ironed out
<lazyPower> indeed
<lazyPower> at any rate, thanks for the help mate.
<nimbus> no problem
<nimbus> gedit ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stdout could also log some of the couchdb errors
<nimbus> but I am sure mine is gone.
<duanedesign> hello nimbus  lazyPower
<nimbus> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> lazyPower: after purging couch did your information start to show up in the Ubuntu One Preferences panel?
<lazyPower> yep
<nimbus> mine too
<lazyPower> duanedesign, having the same issue?
<duanedesign> lazyPower: no. just being seeing a few users with this issue and loking for reasons why it might be happening
<lazyPower> My thoughts are whatever data pipe there is into couchdb from the web-auth, its not passing that token.
<lazyPower> the only environment variable i changed right off the flip is i installed chromium and set it to default browser.
<mahen> hi
<nimbus> hi
<topyli> i have an old ubuntuone account and the web interface shows me a few old folders worth 300MB or so. how do i get rid of them?
<topyli> the web interface won't let me delete them (or delete the entire account)
<duanedesign> hello topyli
<topyli> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> topyli: is your computer still added to that account?
<topyli> nope, i have a fresh install of maverick. i wasn't using ubuntuone during the last months of lucid. afaik i have removed all configuration from my computer
<topyli> (old home dir, i hope there aren't any leftovers lurking somewhere)
<topyli> the folders in question are user-defined (outside ~/Ubuntu One). u1sdtool --list doesn't list them
<topyli> --list-folders even
<duanedesign> topyli: yeah if your ocmputers no longer connected to that account it likely will not
<duanedesign> topyli: i would open Ubuntu One Preferences, add your computer, then use u1sdtool --delete-folder
<topyli> i do have folders that correspond to the folders on u1, i wouldn't want u1 to replace them :)
<duanedesign> right
<topyli> like replacing ~/Documents with a 6 month old copy :)
<topyli> let me backup and try
<topyli> ok i think it's deleting it
<duanedesign> you can use the command:  tail -fn 50 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<duanedesign> to watch the log
<topyli> thanks duanedesign, this works!
<duanedesign> topyli: ok great
<ojii> good morning everyone
<ojii> is the 'shuffle play' in u1 music app for android to just play all my songs in random order? because I always get 'empty playlist'
<duanedesign> morning ojii
<ojii> good morning duanedesign
<ojii> how was your ten ten ten?
<duanedesign> ojii: good good. a little busy, but that is good
<duanedesign> i am afraid i have been neglecting becoming aquainted with the mobile music service
<ojii> o.O
<duanedesign> i need to get that set up today :)
<ojii> indeed you do
<ojii> although it might only be useful for "small" music libraries
<duanedesign> ojii: still around?
<ojii> duanedesign, yes
<duanedesign> ojii what address did you use when setting up your mobile app?
<ojii> ?
<duanedesign> might be different since i am on iphone
<ojii> what do you mean with address?
<duanedesign> to set up the mobile app to use. When you launch it for the first time it (at least the iphone app) asks for the address to get music from username and password
<ojii> it only asked me for username password
<duaneipho> beuno you around yet?
<kklimonda> good morning
<duaneipho> good morning kklimonda
<duaneipho> don't suppose you have set up streaming mobile on iPhone?
<kklimonda> nope, not an iPhone user :)
<ojii> :D
<duaneipho> heh,wish I could say the same
<duaneipho> kklimonda you are going to uds?
<duaneipho> thought I saw your name...
<kklimonda> duaneipho: yes
<duaneipho> nice. I am looking forward to it
<kklimonda> indeed, so do I - I've gotten my visa so now all I need is a new suitcase ;)
<duanedesign> rye: hello
<rye> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> rye: could couchdb have anything to do with the mysterious Preferences issue?
<rye> duanedesign, hm, let me check that
<rye> duanedesign, you are 100% right
<rye> desktop+ people, ubuntuone-preferences breaks if couchdb does not contain pairing record for ubuntuone!
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i have U1 sync a number of subfolders dir/a dir/b dir/c, and would like to have it sync all of dir instead. how do i best change the config?
<duanedesign> rye: aha
<duanedesign> rye: i was thinking it was possible based on the input from users on the forum and on irc.
<rye> duanedesign, updated bug #657850 and you know what the irony is... If you run ubuntuone-indicator while ubuntuone-preferences is open it fixes everything
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657850
<duanedesign> hehello diverse_izzue
<diverse_izzue> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: so you wish to sync dir/
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: and currently you have dir/a, dir/b, dir/c syncing
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, yes. so basically my question is, do i disable all the subdirectories first, and then enable dir, or the other way around. also, is there any risk that U1 gets confused?
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue:  i am trying this locally to see how U1 reacts
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, thanks!
<rye> duanedesign, creating a quick workaround with dbus-send to fight that preferences bug
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: ok
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: it wouldnt let me sync the folder until i right-clicked on the sub folders and selected Ubuntu One > Stop Syncronizing This Folder
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, good, so it protects itself from confusion :-)
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: after i unsynced the folders i used the command:  u1sdtool --list-folders
<diverse_izzue> does it then delete the synced data immediately on the server?
<duanedesign> to insure it removed the folders from sync list
<duanedesign> diverse_izzue: looks like it did. it removed the two subdirectories and now i only see the dir/ folder
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, so in summary, nothing can go wrong :-)
<duanedesign> heh, hopefully not
<duanedesign> ;)
<diverse_izzue> duanedesign, thank you! will try. but first have to purchase the 20 gb pack :-)
<duanedesign> rye: trying to set up the mobile music app (isub) on my iphone. It requires a server address, do you know what that might be?
<kklimonda> duanedesign: I've been using https://streaming.one.ubuntu.com/ to get raw responses from music server, maybe it's the same?
 * duanedesign is checking
<duanedesign> kklimonda: i think that might be it. Now it is complaining about my username and password instead of address :P
<kklimonda> duanedesign: those are the same you use for your contact syncing
<kklimonda> the mysterious sequence of numbers ;)
<duanedesign> thank you kklimonda that did the trick
<Krizz> anyone here?
<rye> Krizz, yes, hello!
<Krizz> can you help?
<Krizz> ubuntu one doesn't show my storage % and I cant sync
<Krizz> and my name, mail and level is unknown
<Krizz> i take the silence as you can't help
<rye> Krizz, bug #657850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/657850
<rye> Krizz, i surely can help!
<rye> Krizz, please open the preferences application if it is not running (i suspect you are running Maverick Meerkat, right?)
<rye> Krizz, and run the string from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/657850/comments/4
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed]
<karni> beuno: ping
<beuno> karni, hi
<duanedesign> rye: your indicator can just be added to startup applications?
<rye> duanedesign, please wait for 10 minutes and i will answer "yes" :)
<rye> duanedesign, uploading 0.0.4
<duanedesign> was just answering all the u1 forum posts. Like to be thorough and give people multiple options when they 'want more info' about whats going on. Between u1sdtool, magicada, and the indicator they now have plenty of coices :)
<duanedesign> choices*
<rye> duanedesign, I am not adding the autostart .desktop file yet since I need to test it thoroughly, for some reason indicato nom-noms 30Mb of RAM when idle, which I think is unacceptable
<duanedesign> ok
<kklimonda> rye: isn't it normal for applications written in python? :)
<duanedesign> rye: been working on a UI for viewing my irssi logs in CouchDB :)
<rye> duanedesign, 0.0.4 is in Maverick and soon to be available in Lucid
<duanedesign> rye: allright. I might just make a forum sticky on 'how to get more info from U1'
<rye> kklimonda, well, python itself takes 4Mb, when all the imports are don it does +26Mb
<olewolf> Hi. I hope someone can help me out: I'm trying desperately to get Ubuntu One to run on my Kubuntu machine. Harald Sitter's attempt doesn't appear to work at all, and the instructions at the bottom of "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#Does Ubuntu One support KDE?" doesn't even register my machine with one.kubuntu.org. I don't need a fancy tray icon, graphical status updates or anything; I just need the synchronization. Anyone?
<rye> olewolf, what release are you running?
<rye> hm... kubuntu
<olewolf> rye: 10.10.
<olewolf> rye: I tried with lucid as well, but was hoping ubuntuone-kde might work. Alas...
<olewolf> (I realize the bottom entry of the FAQ is somewhat wrong, because the "u1sdtool -c" part is actually a command, not something that needs installation via apt-get.
<olewolf> Still, installing the entire Ubuntu One client for Gnome doesn't appear to do anything except start the sync daemon in the background but not updating anything. (For good reason, since my computer isn't added.)
<rye> olewolf, what does ubuntuone-preferences say when you run it in the Konsole?
<rye> wow
<rye> indicator works in kde o_O
<olewolf> rye: I'm not sure what you mean by that; do you mean from, say, xterm?
<rye> olewolf, in xterm or Konsole or gnome-terminal
<olewolf> OK. Actually, it doesn't say anything at all when I start it in a terminal.
<rye> olewolf, does it appear?
<olewolf> It just launches the preferences window.
<olewolf> Name, Email, Current plan are all unknown.
<olewolf> They stay like that when I press "Manage account" and login in the browser.
<rye> olewolf, could you please run this in another terminal - dbus-send --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntu.sso /credentials com.ubuntu.sso.ApplicationCredentials.login_to_get_credentials "string:Ubuntu One" "string:Workaround for LP:657850" int64:0
<rye> olewolf, that's from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/657850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed]
<olewolf> rye: that doesn't seem to change anything; the window flashes briefly, but the information stays the same.
<olewolf> I think that makes sense, though, as long as the computer isn't added to my Ubuntu One account.
<rye> olewolf, the window flashes briefly? Some other window or preferences window?
<olewolf> The preferences window. Well, something graphical happens; like the border briefly indicates activity or such.
<olewolf> Oh, turns out that focus is turned over to the window when I execute that dbus statement. That's where the flash came from.
<olewolf> Anyway, it didn't update any information, presumably because it doesn't know this information to begin with.
<rye> hm
<olewolf> I've tried to purge and reinstall the Ubuntu One clients, including killing every running process and deleting whatever accumulated in .cache, .config, and .local/share.
<rye> olewolf, could you please download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/ubuntuone-account-info ?
<rye> olewolf, another question is any gnome-keyring process running ?
<olewolf> rye: I just thought about that, too when I looked over the script. The keyring is running.
<rye> olewolf, is ubuntu-sso-login process running? Could you please kill it and re-run that dbus string?
<olewolf> Done.
<olewolf> Apparently that restarts the ubuntu-sso-login.
<olewolf> The script (ubuntuone-account-info) fails in line 83 or 79. Not sure which line, it says both. It complains that the global name "url" isn't defined.
<olewolf> Anyway, according to the script, that's when it reports an error retrieving user data.
<rye> olewolf, i hadn't pushed the latest version where that url is removed, ok, that means that SSOCredentials did not find credentials
<rye> nessita, ping, do you know how we can run sso gui to force authorization?
<rye> nessita, i.e. not via dbus call / signals?
<nessita> rye: give me a few minutes, I'm just starting having lunch
<nessita> rye: brb in 15
<olewolf> rye, nessita: I think I may have figured it out. Removing the .gnome/keyrings directory (I'm using KDE, so I don't need all those Gnome keys) causes u1sdtool -c to open a window where I can sign in. Connecting seems to take a while, however.
<olewolf> A long while, that is. Too long.
<rye> olewolf, i'd say that it may not even have started to connect
<rye> olewolf, could you please run u1sdtool --status ?
<olewolf> Not necessary. It turns out I had to recreate the keyrings directory with permissions 700. That caused the process to finish successfully (for now...).
<olewolf> Status says, "With User With Network", "processing queues", and "is_connected: True". Seems good.
<rye> olewolf, ok, that looks good
<olewolf> Opening the preferences recognize my settings. And ~/Ubuntu One is filling; synchronization is active. Cool.
<olewolf> So, the problem was I had to "rm -rf ~/.gnome2/keyring ; mkdir ~/.gnome2/keyring ; chmod 755 ~/.gnome2/keyring. With everything killed, that is.
<olewolf> Maybe also with all the various ubuntuone files in .local/share and such deleted.
<olewolf> So, thanks for your help, at least as far as troubleshooting goes. :)
<rye> olewolf, you can install magicicada application to see what syncdaemon is doing
<olewolf> rye: Yes, I saw that mentioned somewhere. It doesn't seem necessary now, though.
<nessita> rye: I'm back. Can you repeat your question please? not sure I understood what you need to do
<rye> nessita, already fixed, gnome-keyring was not cooperating
<nessita> rye: ok then
<nessita> olewolf: when you say connecting is taking a long time, what do you mean?
<olewolf> nessita: More than 60 seconds for a simple login. :)
<olewolf> nessita: However, it appears it was because of a broken keyring.
<nessita> olewolf: but 60 seconds where? I mean, do you see a SSO blocked screen? or nothing at all?
<nessita> does the SSO screen appears and you entered user and pass?
<olewolf> nessita: No, just the login windows saying connecting. It appeared eventually, when I removed the keyring directory. Then it stayed in the "connecting" mode until I created the directory. It's a keyring issue, not an ubuntuone issue.
<olewolf> nessita: It's fixed now, though.
<nessita> olewolf: ok, so you've logged in already? what does u1sdtool -s show?
<olewolf> nessita: It's all working now. No worries. :)
<nessita> olewolf: ok!
 * nessita continues hacking
<mcarter_> Kicking the tyres on Maverick Meerkat.
<mcarter_> Can I access Ubuntu One from a different Linux distro - specifically Slackware?
<kklimonda> mcarter_: you can access your files through the web interface
<kklimonda> mcarter_: and there is nothing ubuntu-specific in a client that I'm aware of but it may not be easy to install it from scratch
<mcarter_> So, is it like mounting a gvfs mount point?
<mcarter_> Not sure how I'd actually accomplish it, but is that basically how it's done?
<kklimonda> no
<kklimonda> the web interface is just that - you go to http://one.ubuntu.com/ and have access to your files
<kklimonda> client is a daemon that keeps local files in sync with what you have on a server
<mcarter_> Ah, so if I didn't want to use a web interface, I could run a daemon. Where could I get this from?
<kklimonda> I believe you can download it from https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<mcarter_> rsync?
<kklimonda> no, it's not rsync - the protocol is a custom one
<mcarter_> OK.
<mcarter_> Thanks for the link - that looks like what I'm after.
<mahen> hey guys... I still encounter many issues with the Linux U1 client, trying to sync my 20 GB mp3 directory... Well 1) it began to sync 3.7 GB, then I never managed to get more.  2) there's one night during which my computer uploaded 4 GB, none of which was store on the server 3) from that point U1 client tended to disconnect itself easily as soon as there was some other network activity 4) now (for several days), I don't even manage to connect
<mahen>  at all. When I click on connect it first spend 2 minutes spinning my harddrive, then there is an indefinite amount of time during which my CPU is at 100%...
<mahen> (sorry for my English ;)
<rye> mahen, could you please pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<mahen> sure rye
<kevin_> rye, thank you! The bug report was submitted and today I got a response that fixed the problem! :D
<rye> kevin_, umm? Could you please remind me what bug report you are talking about?
<kevin_> rye, one sec.
<kevin_> rye: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/657850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed]
<rye> kevin_, ah, yes, by the way, was that your freshly-installed system?
<kevin_> rye, no, it had all the updates already installed
<Tarrasch> Using ubuntu 10.04, I've noticed that Ubuntu One has totally removed my folder with my work and replaced it with an old unsynchronized version, the one lying on the Ubuntu One. Any way to recover my files?
<Tarrasch> Maybe 'Ubuntu One' didn't remove the files, rather nautilus or some other part of Ubuntu replaced the files, however, I'm most interesting in any way to recover.
<rye> Tarrasch, switching to private
<rye> facundobatista, ping
<facundobatista> rye, pong
<rye> facundobatista, mahen has a syncdaemon that nom-noms CPU at full speed while being in READY state, it is reproducible, I believe I should ask for the debug log first
<facundobatista> rye, "nom-noms"?
<rye> mahen, let's ask syncdaemon to be more verbose, could you please run u1sdtool --quit?
<rye> facundobatista, i mean consumes 100% cpu, sorry, too many lolcats
<mahen> rye : done
<rye> mahen, now please run ubuntuone-syncdaemon as /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuons-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log in the terminal
<rye> mahen, after that please open another terminal and see whether it still consumes all 100% of CPU?
<mahen> rye : I always get Another instance is running
<mahen> do you mind if i'm back in 45 minutes ?
<mahen> I really have to go :-/
<rye> mahen, ah, you are running the indicator which keeps it alive. Could you please update ubuntuone-indicator to 0.0.4.1 with sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mahen> indeed the  indicator is running
<rye> mahen, i fixed that issue, it should not keep syncdaemon awake now
<mahen> ok that's good now
<rye> mahen, then simply killall ubuntuone-indicator
<mahen> here's the log
<rye> mahen, ah, ok
<mahen> sending... that's long :)
<mahen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/511075/
<mahen> I have to go : I'll be right back, sorry & thanks again to both of you :)
<rye> mahen, ok, when you return could you please try running ubuntuone-syncdaemon in debug for more time so that it actually reaches READY state and still consuming 100% CPU
 * rye reboots
<rye> omg
<rye> i just removed my ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm (-delete instead of -empty), how much should I be worried?
<beuno> I would call the cops
<nessita> rye: ugh
<nessita> rye: facundobatista is the guy to ask
 * rye is doing a backup of UDFS on another machine and will reconnect soon to see what happens :)
<nessita> rye: if I were you, I'll ask facundobatista before reconnecting
<beuno> I assume since you can start fresh from anther laptop, it should be recoverable?
<rye> beuno, yes, i have a local server running client in headless mode even though i have not yet found a way to make it working w/o much hacking
<facundobatista> rye, I think you'll have a zillion of errors, and it will converge to safe (famous last words)
<facundobatista> rye, the errors will be because the client will try to create again everything in the server, and it's already there
<facundobatista> rye, anyway, please back up first
<tim> hello
<tim> i need help with singing on
<tim> i type my email in but it says its the wrong captcha solution
<mrandrzejak> U1 unable to log into acct. magicicada just sits there too.
<mrandrzejak> honk
<rye> mrandrzejak, hi, what release are you running and what environment (ubuntu / kubuntu)?
<rye> tim, are you registering a new user?
<mrandrzejak> maverick/ubuntu hello rye!
<tim> yeah
<mrandrzejak> you helped me with magicicada last friday and also the indicator.
<mrandrzejak> but after boot up, U1 never signs in
<mrandrzejak> the prefs can see my U1 acct, but never connects.
<rye> mrandrzejak, what does u1sdtool --status say?
<rye> mrandrzejak, by the way, are you running a ppa version of indicator or the one I put using ubuntuone public files?
<mrandrzejak> not sure
<rye> tim, ok, let me check new accounts creating
<mrandrzejak> i think it might be from the deb file
<mrandrzejak> do u have a link to the ppa?
<mrandrzejak> info
<tim> i have a googlemail account dont know if that has anything to do with it?
<mrandrzejak> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mrandrzejak> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<rye> mrandrzejak, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:rye/ubuntuone-extras; sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-indicator; killall ubuntuone-indicator; ubuntuone-indicator
<rye> tim, no, it should not matter
<tim> a bug maybe?
<rye> mrandrzejak, there should be sudo apt-get update; between add repository and install
<rye> tim, checking in a vm to see whether captcha works
<mrandrzejak> affirmative
<mrandrzejak> upgrading it seemed to trigger the U1 to work now
<mrandrzejak> but...
<mrandrzejak> ERROR:dbus.connection:Exception in handler for D-Bus signal:
<mrandrzejak> i remember u saying there was a bug with U1 not loading up at boot
<tim> rye any luck dude?
<rye> tim, updating...
<tim> ok
<rye> mrandrzejak, yes, there is a bug , i have a patch for that to work, that's bug #651237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 2) (heat: 309)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<mrandrzejak> ohh you have a patch!! please advise :) thanks
<rye> mrandrzejak, if you open /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch there is a string d.addCallback(wait_for_ready, sync_daemon_tool) - if you replace addCallback with addBoth it will work
<mrandrzejak> ok, thanks
<rye> hm,
<rye> Roman Yepishev 7 hours ago  ?
<rye> weird, it looks like I approved my own branch w/o reviewer or Chipaca did that
<rye> ok, 55% maverick update in vm...
<tim> ok
<mrandrzejak> so it should look like this:
<mrandrzejak> d.addBoth(wait_for_ready, sync_daemon_tool)
<rye> mrandrzejak, yes
<mrandrzejak> thanks
<rye> mrandrzejak, this will be included in next stable release upgrade for the client
<rye> facundobatista, okay, after i removed the metadata and reconnected I got no files deleted but it looks like UDFs are not re-scanned
<rye> facundobatista, so no md for files within UDFs, only within root
<facundobatista> rye, if you issue a --refresh-folders, what happen?
<rye> facundobatista, refresh-volumes does not help
<rye> facundobatista, --rescan-from-scratch ftw
<rye> facundobatista, it just downloads files locally from the server
<facundobatista> rye, did it work?
<rye> facundobatista, yup
<facundobatista> rye, awesome
<rye> facundobatista, yup, i expected alarms all over the place
<facundobatista> jajaj
<Dink> The 10.10 release notes mentions a beta client for windows, is it not available ?
<rye> mandel, ping ^
<mandel> Dink, hello, the pacakage should be avaialabe mid this week, you got us with a bit of work regarding the explanationf o what to expect and what not etc..
<mandel> Dink, the msi and all the info should be up this week the latests, sorry for the small delay but my team is not that big ;)
<Dink> Ahh no worries.
<Dink> Got a bit excited when I read that part. Currently using dropbox and would love to switch to ubuntuone once the msi is ready.
<mandel> Dink, may I ask you a question? which os are u using? xp, vita (oh god!), 7 or 7 x64?
<Dink> XP
<Dink> 32bit
<mandel> Dink, cool, no worries for you then :D
<Dink> hehe good :)
<mandel> Dink, nevertheless if you have any quetions when ever you install the msi, go to launchpad, lp:ubuntuone-windows-installer of ping me here (I shouldbe faster than launchad answers)
<mandel> rye, what the heck are u doing here, do you ever rest ? O_o
<rye> mandel, i am resyncing my computer and shutdown, yeah...
<mandel> rye, so you dont rest :P
<Dink> Cool. Yeah looking forward to it and I will definitely test it out for you guys. Tend to use the bleeding edge when it comes to this stuff. Waiting to jump on 11.04 ;)
<mandel> Dink, superb! your input will be very welcome
<Dink> ohh ohh the gates for 11.04 have been opened. Let the breakage begin :P
<rye> mandel, 330 files to go, ah, need to file a bug for chicarra not supplying size for content queue changed signal...
<mahen> rye : what is your timezone actually ?
<rye> mahen, +0300, so it is 23:28 here
<rye> yeah...
<rye> no bug file today
<mandel> rye, puff, one question, how much do we usually take to sync 9gb using chicharra? u1sync taes ages.. and that is why I used for windows...
<mahen> rye : ah OK, I hour earlier here... Are you a Canonical employee in an office or working in your spare time ? :) (then I let you sleep, oops sorry :)
<mahen> -I +1
<rye> 9gb depends on the number of content blobs - count(nodes)*2 second for metadata + content upload blobs that will take up to 2 seconds to initiate upload, max transfer rate and so on
<rye> mandel, that's why i am that crazy on the estimates in the indicator now
<mandel> mahen, make him work, all canonical guys are lazy bastards, specailly the europeans hehe
<rye> mahen, Canonical contractor, home based
<mahen> ok :)
<mandel> rye, yeah... neverthelessjot down all your ideas, we are going to refactor chicharra so that it can be properly used on windows...
<mandel> rye, I'm thinking that we could start using M$ minutes... hehe
<rye> neverthelessjot is not a supported word. Sentence dropped
<rye> wow, vm updated
<rye> mandel, while you are at it, port deb packages to windows too and dbus, kthanxbye
<mandel> rye, dont get me started, I had to write a lot of code for things like the keyring, dbus etc.. the stuff that replaces dbus is crazy, all the UI code is c# (there are two ui, the shell extension and the Ui) which communicate through named pipes with a process that hosts services that will launch u1sync accordingly, fucking crazu
<mandel> crazy
<mandel> I hate working on windows...
<rye> mandel, i knew you'll like my request
<mandel> rye, well, with me around, it will make the port o other os easier... l
<mandel> rye, by the way, are u going to uds?
<rye> mandel, nope
<mandel> rye, how come? tired of travelling?
<rye> mandel, no, not really in the list of invited people and even if i were, i would have needed a week only to get adapted to the timezone shift
<ajmitch> rye: surely it's not that bad for you?
<mandel> rye, oh, what a pity, last time in burssles you did not join us for any drink.. my fault, my car was not big enough :P
<rye> ajmitch, nope, i won't meet nessit@ who would otherwise kill me for being non-pep[0-1000] compatible in my python code
<ajmitch> heh
<mandel> rye, hahahah dude, I once had to make like 5 revs in my branch because of my docstrings
<rye> mandel, last UDS i fully regained consciousness only on Wednesday or so :)
<kklimonda> rye: wasn't the last uds in brussels?
<rye> kklimonda, yup
<kklimonda> rye: don't you live somewhere in europe?
<mandel> rye, this cycle for me is going to be crazy, uds, desktopcouch sprint, chicharra sprint... and I hope that nothing else..
<rye> kklimonda, yup :) 2 hours by jet
<kklimonda> mandel: what are you going to do at the desktopcouch sprint?
<kklimonda> mandel: or rather is there something in particular you guys are going to work there
<mandel> kklimonda, we are going to focus on performance, we also want to make the code smarted, we noticed that gwibber was not using the lib correctly
<kklimonda> rye: bah, now I'm getting nervous.. maybe I shouldn't fly to Florida a day before UDS ;)
<kklimonda> mandel: oh? What were they doing wrong?
<ajmitch> kklimonda: you'll be fine, it's only a short trip :P
<mandel> kklimonda,  so we want to make sure that the code is smart to tell the devel what is going on wrong
<kklimonda> ajmitch: right - 14 hours or so ;)
<rye> kklimonda, it depends :)
<ajmitch> kklimonda: I live in NZ, flights to europe are at least 24 hours :)
<kklimonda> mandel: oh, that sounds.. well, cool and scary :)
<mandel> kklimonda, well, the problem they had is that they inserted docs in the db and then very quiclky called a view, that means that for every insert the will rebuild the index used in the view
<rye> mandel, import desktopcouch -> pop up 'You are agree to the following terms of usage: do not store everything in the database, blah blah blah'
<mandel> kklimonda, that is qhy desktopcouch was using 100% cpu (well an others )
<kklimonda> mandel: right, I remember ken talking about it. What would be a better approach here? rebuilding view only on querying it? wouldn't it slow querying down too much?
<mandel> kklimonda, well, that is the issue, couchdb will aonly rebul the vie when you query it, they were adding, and then quering everytime, so for one doc, they were rebuilding the full index
<kklimonda> rye: heh, "by importing this module you acnowledge the fact that you know desktopcouch is slow and you should use it only for buzz word"? ;)
<kklimonda> mandel: oh, that makes sense - ken was talking about rebuilding view every time that were adding a new document but I couldn't understand how were they doing it.
<kklimonda> mandel: but it's still going to be slow - just not as slow..
<mandel> kklimonda, yes, we will try to improve those details.. the guys of couchdb want to make it faster, we will add a nice abstraction layer
<mandel> kklimonda, that will hopefully avoid those issues... how, I have no clue :P
<kklimonda> I guess it shouldn't be as bad if you launch a view rebuild every 10 minutes or so.. but then the idea is for other developers to use desktopcouch as well
<kklimonda> I can imagine that it's going to get really messy really fast
<kklimonda> if we start dropping there things like settings, message logs, rss feeds..
<rye> tim, if you are still here - just checked signup and captcha works
<kklimonda> too bad, I love the idea.
<tim> hmm
<mandel> kklimonda, yes, that is why we have the sprint, which is just after uds, we start that weekend and stay til the 4th
<tim> mine doesnt seem to work
<mandel> kklimonda, I guess we will wak around asking people what they will like to do :D
<kklimonda> mandel: count me in, I do have some ideas :)
<mahen> good night everyone & thanks again for your kindness :)
<mahen> cheers
<tim> and guess what ubuntu 10.10 when you download an iso bootable image and try to open it, it will automatically go to a burning program xD
<kklimonda> mandel: do you have any solution for a full text search btw? ;)
<mandel> kklimonda, puf, no, I mean you can use that java thing they have in apache but... we ould like to have something less expensive
<mandel> kklimonda, you have to be very smart with views, kinda of a pain
<kklimonda> or should we just wait for tracker to get accepted as a dependency of gnome? that would probably fix the issue
<mandel> kklimonda, haha that would be nice
<mandel> kklimonda, will you be at uds?
<kklimonda> mandel: I know, I've already took some time to check various solutions for this issue but none of them were really suitable for desktop
<kklimonda> mandel: yeah
<mandel> kklimonda, yep, that is our point
<kklimonda> tracker would be perfect
<mandel> kklimonda, at uds, look for chad and me, we are in the desktopcouch sprint, the rest will be there later, although I'm not fully sure
<kklimonda> mandel: will do, do you have some blueprints I could subscribe to?
<kklimonda> mandel: or should I just look for a big futon? ;)
<mandel> kklimonda, not yet, they told us about this last week, so look for the sofa hehe
<mandel> kklimonda, and we are easy to rcognize, a spaniard and a bold guy with a goatty hehe
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> I hope there are some kind of identificators issued at the beginning? ;)
<mandel> kklimonda, ys, you will get a tag with the irc nick, but if you want a few days later I can point you to our flicker profiles, is easier when you see faces, specially becaue is you first uds, right?
<kklimonda> right
<kklimonda> flick profiles would be great :)
<rye> ok, will go offline now, 00:03 :)
<rye> see you all tomorrow!
<duffydack> I just put 2x 1.4mb png files in my sync folder, and published.. copied links and trying to display in browser, nothing, its 'waiting' for ubuntuone.  Checked u1 client, and it still says synchronising..but they are sync`d...
<duffydack> client now says sync complete, republished, still nothing
#ubuntuone 2010-10-12
<munk0r> Hi, I just made some purchases on the music store, but the files didn't appear in my Ubuntu One account and Rhythmbox claims I don't have an Internet connection anymore. Can someone please help?
<munk0r> Oh, I had to properly restart Rhythmbox.
<jonathan> trying to stop syncing certain folders.  I think I overwhelmed ubuntu one when I decided to sync a bunch of folders at bunch.  I guess this error when I try: u1sdtool --unsubscribe-folder=(my id)
<jonathan> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<fasj3492> hi!
<rye> fasj3492, hi
<fasj3492> any news on using ubuntuone with nokia n900?
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> fasj3492, unfortunately no news for that as far as I know.
<fasj3492> aww too bad :( well, i just signed up for the 2gb free service and i will start testing it as soon as i updated my rigs to 10.10
<fasj3492> love the idea of one, although when i checked out the music store i was shocked by the prices ;( i just cant shop there when the price is *2 of amazon mp3
<fasj3492> bye
<mandel> duanedesign, morning ;)
<duanedesign> morning mandel
<duanedesign> mandel: making some good progress on getting my irc logs into couch and making a viewer
<mandel> duanedesign, nice! by the way, chad and I will be in orlando and after we have to do a desktopcouch sprint
<mandel> duanedesign, so, if you can bring the code to see how you use it would be great
<mandel> duanedesign, also give some feedback about api and all that :D
<duanedesign> sounds fun
<mandel> duanedesign, well, we want to improve desktopcouch, so real examples are the best thing to have
<duanedesign> dont know why i keep starting new projects :P losing enough sleep as is.
<mandel> duanedesign, well, they say people that sleep little are smarter...
<mandel> duanedesign, dont know if it si true, but is nice to think it ;)
<duanedesign> chad is in orlando isnt he? lucky :)
<mandel> duanedesign, yep, he is from there, but is just luck, last time it was in brussles I was there...
<mandel> duanedesign, hopefully there would be another one in spains :P
<spilak> hi
<spilak> i have got a little problem
<spilak> i have a 50Gb ubuntu account
<spilak> but
<spilak> I change just 20Gb account, but it's not possible
<spilak> why?
<mandel> spilak, let me get you the rigth guy...
<mandel> spilak, ok, so there is the code to do that is not there yet, bbut in the plans of being there, easiest way to solve it right now is to to cancel your subscription, wait until the end of the billing period and then resubscribe
<spilak> aham
<mandel> spilak, major pain in the ass, sorry
<spilak> end of the billig perriod
<spilak> aha
<spilak> but i can not use my syncronisation
<spilak> why ubuntu one say i have got not enough space
<mandel> spilak, mm lets get rye on this, he knows more than I do of this things
<spilak> but my end of billig period on oktober 19
<mandel> rye, can you help spilak
<mandel> ??
<mandel> spilak, I really do not know that much about billing details, sorry
<spilak> ok
<spilak> thanks
<mandel> spilak, but I know rye is around and he surely can help you
<rye> spilak, hi, reading..
<spilak> rye, hi
<spilak> :-D
<rye> spilak, ok, how much usage % is your web interface showing in https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<spilak> 283% :-D
<spilak> :-D
<rye> spilak, yeah
<spilak> I had got 50Gb account
<spilak> but I canceled
<spilak> I would like to buy 20Gb
<spilak> but now
<rye> spilak, could you please send a message to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com citing this conversation so that when I get more info from beuno/jdo I can poke them and ask for assistance?
<spilak> ok
<spilak> thanks
<spilak> rye, :-D I tryed, but i get 403 Forbidden
<spilak> :-d
<rye> spilak, o_O ?
<rye> spilak, what is the page URL that gives you 403 ?
<spilak> rye
<spilak> ok
<spilak> it succesfull
<spilak> i send a emal
<spilak> rye, i'm waiting
<rye> spilak, i will be able to get more information only in 3 hours, I will send you an email when I get more info later today.
<rye> out of space dialog needs fixing badly
<rye> rebooting to see how bad it is during fresh start on a live system
<rye> for those who see  Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks
<rye> Our Notes, Contacts and Bookmarks database is not responding at the moment. - we are aware of this issue and working on that
<spilak> rye, hi
<spilak> rye, i tried buy 20Gb account
<rye> spilak, hi, i believe you have not received my message - <rye> spilak, i will be able to get more information only in 3 hours, I will send you an email when I get more info later today.
<spilak> rye, my bank account -2x2.39 euro
<spilak> rye, but my account can i not use
<spilak> rye, ok, i'm waiting
<spilak> rye, thanks
<rye> spilak, i am very sorry for the experience you are currently having, but we will sort it out.
<spilak> ok
<duanedesign> mandel: a year ago uds was in Dallas which is very close to wherre i live. unfortunately my grandfather passed away two days before UDS began so i missed it. Spain would be nice :)
<mandel> duanedesign, unfortunate :( spain would nice, at leat we could have a number of locals, Madrid would be very nice
<duanedesign> mandel: i have always dreamed of going to europe so if i can keep my contributions up i might just get to go to UDS in Europe \o/
<mandel> duanedesign, then work yous ass hehe ;)
<duanedesign> right!
<mandel> duanedesign, trust me, community is not ignored at all
<duanedesign> mandel:in europe i would have trouble concentrating on sessions though :) I would want to be tourist :P
<mandel> duanedesign, indeed in all I've been I have done nothing but meetings, although we always do something in the night, at least us, most of the company works 'til late in the hotel bar
<mandel> which ususally has great conversations
<tanapat> hello
<rye> desktop+ people, i have a question regarding out of space dialog (bug #650671) - every time we receive quota-exceeded notification we recreate dialog from scratch causing major flickering, CPU usage and the feeling that Ubuntu One is broken. QuotaExceeded is sent for every item being put into content queue so on startup that may be a pretty degraded experience
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<rye> desktop+: can we keep the dialog reference to reduce cpu / Xorg usage for window redrawing and provide a single notification about Out of quota info?
<duanedesign> i am working on some new stickies for the Ubuntu One section of the forums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594301
<rye> duanedesign, ok, i will notify you when indicator starts implanting into startup applications automatically
<nessita> rye: you should ping  alecu when he comes in
<duanedesign> and one other sticky i did for the forum. it is the post about the new service offerings. It also has links to the Ubuntu One FAQ and Status pages. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594330
<rye> duanedesign, I am trying to understand how the faq can be made more usable. For now I have the idea that every category will be rendered on a separate page to reduce clutter (i.e. proxy requests to FAQ page and categorize accordingly) with the full text search, embedded images and e.g. video... I need to think more
<duanedesign> rye: sounds good. That also reminds me. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20update%20the%20credit%20card%20on%20my%20account?
<duanedesign> this FAQ is no longer correct. Is there a way for someone to update the card through the site?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, there is one, let me take some screenshots
<binoul> hi there
<binoul> I have a big problem with Ubuntu one
<binoul> I lost 130 EUR
<binoul> I have 120 MB in the cloud
<duanedesign> hello binoul
<binoul> but I don't know how to find my data
<rye> binoul, hi
<rye> binoul, em, could you please provide more information about 'lost 130 EUR', how were they lost?
<binoul> I paid some songs and I couldn't transfer them to my computer
<binoul> see bug 659114 on launchpad
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 659114 in ubuntuone-client "music isn't transferred to my account (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659114
<binoul> then I retried
<binoul> I deleted all my files on the cloud
<binoul> and I purchased my songs one more time on the U1MS
<binoul> Now I have more than 120 MB on the cloud
<binoul> I guess some of these MB are my firefox bookmarks
<binoul> but the rest must be my music
<rye> binoul, I see the errors for downloading some of your music (well, a lot of error records), let me poke muffinresearch
<binoul> before telling anything else
<binoul> I would like to thank you for your help
<didrocks> it seems that I get some data sync issue
<didrocks> are there some slowdown known on the server side?
<didrocks> it tries to sync a pdf from 30 MiB for more than one hour now
<didrocks>  connection: Not User With Network
<didrocks> that's wrong! I'm here :)
<rye> didrocks, 'not user' means that syncdaemon does not know your user credentials, hm
<didrocks> rye: oh weird, I've already transfered a lot of data on that computer
<rye> didrocks, hm, could you please try --connecting syncdaemon (u1sdtool --connect) ? it should ask for credentials
<didrocks> rye: sure, trying :)
<didrocks> rye: nothing was asked, but I'm now connected it seems
<didrocks> Connection: With User With Network
<didrocks> seems like it finished metadata and now work on content :)
<rye> didrocks, are you on maverick?
<didrocks> rye: right
<didrocks> it there any log I can get to see if at least it tried to connect before?
<rye> binoul, muffinresearch will respond as soon as he is able
<rye> didrocks, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log, as always
<didrocks> rye: I'm pastebin it removing my credential info
<didrocks> rye: we clearly see there was a blackout (http://paste.ubuntu.com/511645/)
<rye> didrocks, your client was not connected initially
<didrocks> rye: the question, of course, is "why?" :)
<rye> didrocks, bug #651237 and this is one of the reasons I am pushing my indicator ppa everywhere
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 2) (heat: 309)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<rye> well, not pushing, but telling everyone how awesome it is
<didrocks> rye: heh, most of the time I'm against ppa as being a distro guy :) but if you want some sponsoring to make it enter natty, do not hesitate :-)
<didrocks> seems that there is a fix, maybe it worths an SRU once u1 guys are ok with it
<didrocks> and it's synced now, great! thanks rye :)
<rye> didrocks, well, indicator is only a playground for various features, however I hate not being able to find out the status of Ubuntu One quickly.
<didrocks> rye: right, the nautilus plugin should get some love for that
<antonio_> hello, how do I sign up for the 30 day trial of ubuntu one mobile?
<cgregan> Hello UbuntuOne team. I am wondering when the "Download Unavailable" error will be fixed for the US?
<cgregan> sorry....Music Store question
<duanedesign> hello cgregan
<cgregan> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> cgregan: is this a song you have purchased through the music store?
<cgregan> duanedesign: I was trying to buy the XX album from the home page
<cgregan> duanedesign: also happened when I searched for an album "mumford and sons: Sigh no More" and tried to buy...so not just the recommended albums are affected
<duanedesign> which store (region) are you in?
<cgregan> duanedesign: how do I know? I am in Boston USA physically
<duanedesign> ok then you are the US store :)
<duanedesign> cgregan: this is an error you get when you click on checkout? Or is this showing up after you purchase on 'My Downloads'?
<cgregan> duanedesign: As soon as I click "Download" for the album on the page which allows individual track downloads for full album download
<karni> verterok: Have you developed software using TDD?
<mkarnicki> verterok: at my old nick now
<mkarnicki> verterok: it was me asking question ;)
<verterok> mkarnicki: hi :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: hi there :)
<mattgriffin> duanedesign, cgregan: hi :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, I tried it a bit...I'm completely convinced with TDD, but it's quite nice
<cgregan> mattgriffin: hello
<verterok> mkarnicki: I'm *not* completely convinced :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: ah
<mkarnicki> verterok: was u1-java-sp developed that way perhaps?
<verterok> mkarnicki: nope, no TDD
<verterok> mkarnicki: only unittests, but not TDD
<mattgriffin> cgregan: so you are on the My Downloads page in the music store and you click the link to download the song again, right?
<mkarnicki> verterok: I just had a job interview, that's why those questions are coming from my head
<mkarnicki> verterok: you think i could develop AU1 using TDD ?
<mkarnicki> verterok: suppose I started from scratch
<mattgriffin> cgregan: oh... you're on the album page in the store and you click the "Download" link so you can buy it, right?
<cgregan> mattgriffin: no..I am on the "Home" page and click the XX album from the Recommended section
<cgregan> mattgriffin: yes
<mattgriffin> gotcha
<mkarnicki> verterok: probably I could use a mock client then, wounldn't I
<verterok> mkarnicki: yes, you can
<verterok> mkarnicki: probably
<mattgriffin> cgregan: try closing Rbox and re-opening it
<mkarnicki> verterok: what's the best way to get started with delta?
<mkarnicki> verterok: is there much new API code?
<verterok> mkarnicki: with generations? and the get_delta request?
<mkarnicki> verterok: right, yes
<mattgriffin> cgregan: there's an issue with session timeouts if you keep Rbox and the music store open for a while. it restricts your ability to complete the purchase process... solution is to re-open Rbox (and restart the session)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I remember you explained that to me
<verterok> mkarnicki: there are two new methods in the client, and there should be new attributes in most of the objects returned from the client (generation)
<mkarnicki> verterok: maybe I should just look at that code to start with..
 * mkarnicki nods
<verterok> mkarnicki: the "new" generation attribute in the objects returned by the client isn't there yet (I think, need to check the code to be sure)
<verterok> mkarnicki: but I don't remember adding that
<mkarnicki> verterok: I think you're correct (someone (beuno?) told me detla works down, but not up)
<verterok> mkarnicki: ?
<verterok> down and not up? I don't understand >)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I mean.. does the client upload also only modified fragments of files? or still whole files?
<verterok> :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: no.. this isn't "deltas" this is "generations"
<mkarnicki> verterok: or is it only server, that serves the delta down to the clients
<mkarnicki> verterok: arghh sorry
<mkarnicki> verterok: client says 'I've got generation 3', server sees 'I've got 5' and sends 5-3
<mkarnicki> verterok: ↑ is that right?
<mkarnicki> verterok: and if the client has a file modified -- does it send the whole file, or only detected difference?
<mattgriffin> cgregan: are you in the Canonical MA office now? all users in that office are routed to the UK store b/c of how the office network is setup (U1MS home page will say 'UK Top Picks')... when you click on the XX album and try it buy it, 7digital's IP restrictions prevent you from proceeding with the purchase. solution = get off the Canonical network :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: sort of
<cgregan> mattgriffin: ah!
<mattgriffin> sorry
<cgregan> I am in the Lex office
<verterok> mkarnicki: the client request the "delta" for a volume (e.g: the root), saying: get_delta(generation=3)
<cgregan> mattgriffin: thanks!
<mkarnicki> verterok: aah, right
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: we figured it out ^. something specific to the canonical network config in our US office
<verterok> mkarnicki: the server reply with a GET_DELTA message, that contains all the nodes (moves and deletetios too) from generation 3 to the current (and the current generation number)
<verterok> mkarnicki: it's only for the "metadata"
 * cgregan goes to kick elmo in the shin :-)
<mkarnicki> mattgriffin: hey, you're the person that saw my AndroidU1 recently, haven't you :)
<verterok> mkarnicki: so, no more Query and sunch things :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I see!
<mattgriffin> mkarnicki: i haven't seen the app actually... but it's on my todo. don't have an android phone so going to run in a virtual device
<mkarnicki> mattgriffin: ohhh.. but I thought I heard you liked it :( ?
<mkarnicki> mattgriffin: anyway, maybe you liked the concept. I was happy to hear that from Stuart :)
<mkarnicki> verterok: I should play with the code then, thank you for the explanation :)
<mattgriffin> mkarnicki: :) i know that i'll like it... looking forward to taking it for a spin!
<mkarnicki> mattgriffin: great ^ ^ I plan to write it from scratch, much stronger, and much better (dashboard, action bar, delta/generations support)
<verterok> mkarnicki: np
<mkarnicki> verterok: thanks, have a lovely evening :)
<mkarnicki> mattgriffin: you probably know about that site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndroidU1 , have fun :)
 * mkarnicki leaves. Have a great getTimeOfDay() guys
<duanedesign> great mattgriffin. I would never of thought of that :P
<duanedesign> mentioned this earlier but in case some of you were not here. I updated the stickies in the Ubuntu One section of the Forums. If anyone has any edits or something they want to add please let me know. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=367
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: thanks!
<larsemil> rumoour has it there is a windows client out there now?
<duanedesign> larsemil: it is getting close
<larsemil> duanedesign: cool. no need for me, but some friends
<larsemil> the new plans and rates for sure made me paying customer.
<duanedesign> that is good to here
<rye> me is calling this a day and switching to non-responsive mode
<larsemil> allthough i would like mobile contact sync to be one thing and the mobile music streaming one thing. dont want the music, just sync contacts.
<larsemil> rye: have a nice evening
<duanedesign> cya tom rye
<larsemil> should not contact sync be working in 10.10? i get that adressbook is not available
<duanedesign> hello larsemil
<larsemil> duanedesign: yo
<duanedesign> larsemil: are these the steps you followed to set up contacts in evolution https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<larsemil> duanedesign: i have couple of hundred adresses in my ubuntu one account. want them to show up on the computer.
<duanedesign> larsemil: ok/ so you have all your contacts in the cloud and you want them to show up locally in evolution?
<larsemil> duanedesign: yes
<duffydack> I`m in maverick, is it safe to remove network-manager?
<duffydack> I know in lucid u1 is somewhat reliant on it..
<duffydack> or was.
<dobey> duffydack: it was not required in lucid
<dobey> duffydack: and shouldn't be now
<duffydack> dobey, oh ok.  I just had some trouble a while ago and it turned out me not using NM had something to do with it.  I wont pretend to understand it.  nvm.  Thanks
<dobey> duffydack: there is a lot of confusion surrounding the meaning of 'not using nm' though :)
 * ajmitch had more problems with NM being installed but not controlling the interface
<dobey> well
<dobey> if NM is running, and not controlling the interface, you will have problems
<dobey> you can either disable the service, or uninstall it
<duffydack> yeah, I mean I wasnt using the nm applet but the service was still there..  anyway rye and someone else sorted it out for me..
<duffydack> it was only a problem in lucid anyway
<ajmitch> it's because NM is meant to ignore interfaces that are configured in /etc/network/interfaces, which works fine for the most part
<duffydack> I removed it anyway, works ok.
<ajmitch> except when it's detected that NM is there, and apps check it for the online state
<duffydack> working good in maverick, along with u1 indicator :)  pure win
<benste> hi, using 10.10 I could not yet connect with ubuntu one - indicator applet setting is not launching and menu entry doesn't offer me a input box for username and password, where does I have to connect to ?
#ubuntuone 2010-10-13
<Bob_> just wondered if there's an estimated "back online" time for Ubuntu One Notes
<Bob_> I see there is an update "status: In Progress → Fix Released" which sounds promising ... thx ...
<duanedesign> bo/5
<lyt3310> Any one know when will Note and Bookmark services be avilable?
<duanedesign> hello lyt3310
<duanedesign> lyt3310: i dont think there is an estimate yet on how long the disruption will last.
<michele> hi?
<michele> does anyone know what the issue with ubuntu one is right now?
<duanedesign> hello michele
<andrestepeite> zzz..
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> wow import appindicator "imports" 15Mb
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<Xenios_> hi
<Xenios_> where is the music store in ubuntuone, I read about?
<duanedesign> hello Xenios_
<Xenios_> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> Xenios_: you can get to the music store using Rhythmbox
<Xenios_> ah, only with rythmbox
<Xenios_> I looked for it on the page.
<Xenios_> thx
<duanedesign> and Banshee
<Xenios_> any chance to use it with Amarok?
<duanedesign> not that i am aware of. that is a good idea though!
<Xenios_> yes, I think so. :) I'm on #rokymotion, so I will suggest that
<Xenios_> one more question: is it possible to share a folder without the guest has to create an ubuntuone account?
<duanedesign> Xenios_: files yes, folders no
<Xenios_> so if I want to share a bunch of pictures for example, I will have to share each one seperately or the guest has to create an account?
<duanedesign> right now folders can only be shared with other ubuntuone users. Files however can be shared with anyone through a public url
<Xenios_> ok, thx very much :)
<duanedesign> your welcome :)
<diverse_izzue> hi all. my U1 claims it's doing a local rescan, but i don't believe that, because it's been claiming that for a long time now.
<rye> diverse_izzue, is that u1sdtool --status that says LOCAL_RESCAN ?
<diverse_izzue> rye, yes
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please pastebin your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log ?
<rye> erm
<rye> diverse_izzue, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<diverse_izzue> rye, http://pastebin.com/QQ1tTuSU
<rye> diverse_izzue, maverick ?
<diverse_izzue> rye, yes
<rye> diverse_izzue, is /home/hunzikea/NBI a UDF ?
<rye> diverse_izzue, basically it is stuck due to exception
<diverse_izzue> rye, i am synching this folder, yes. since recently
<rye> diverse_izzue, what does u1sdtool --list-folders say ?
<diverse_izzue> rye, it says what i would expect it to say
<diverse_izzue> the folder NBI is subscribed=True
<rye> diverse_izzue, i mean whether NBI folder is there ah ok
<rye> diverse_izzue, looking into what can make the UDF to be rescanned
<diverse_izzue> rye, thanks. let me know if you need any more info. should i check whether quitting and restarting the daemon helps?
<rye> diverse_izzue, you could check, yes, but I don't feel it would help. I'll be glad to prove myself wrong though
<diverse_izzue> rye, HAH!
<diverse_izzue> it finishes the rescan
<diverse_izzue> http://pastebin.com/AAxyQfd9
<diverse_izzue> if i had to guess, i would guess that it fails after suspend/resume
<rye> diverse_izzue, ?
<rye> diverse_izzue, wow
<rye> diverse_izzue, by suspend/resume you mean... were you syncing the data during suspend?
<diverse_izzue> rye, what do you mean by syncing data during suspend?
<rye> diverse_izzue, i mean whether you were syncing something and suspended your computer in the middle of sync, something like this
<diverse_izzue> rye, i remember i waited for the queue to be empty when i first synced that folder before i suspended
<diverse_izzue> so, no
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, i am adding this to TODO list and will ask verterok/facundobatista about it. I am also wondering about how it got recovered.
<diverse_izzue> rye, it didn't recover really. just observed that some files that i added this morning are not uploaded even though u1sdtool says it's now idle
<rye> diverse_izzue, i mean that it got past LOCAL_RESCAN after the restart
<diverse_izzue> ah
<rye> diverse_izzue, were those files synchronized now?
<diverse_izzue> rye, no they are not
<diverse_izzue> but they are not in --waiting-content
<rye> diverse_izzue, okay, could you please run u1sdtool --info on the path?
<rye> diverse_izzue, in maverick no full path is required - cd $folder; u1sdtool --info $filename
<diverse_izzue> rye, crashes http://pastebin.com/tg1xHGXT
<rye> uh-huh
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please ask it to try resyncing - u1sdtool --rescan-from-scratch=VOLUME_ID (for NBI folder)
<diverse_izzue> is the volume_id this uuid like number?
<rye> diverse_izzue, yes
<diverse_izzue> rye, done, what is supposed to happen?
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please now run u1sdtool --info /home/hunzikea/NBI ?
<rye> diverse_izzue, it should request server info about the share and perform a merge
<diverse_izzue> rye, http://pastebin.com/XjkJWFr9
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please run u1sdtool --waiting-content now?
<diverse_izzue> rye, still empty
<rye> diverse_izzue, and in u1sdtool --waiting-metadata ?
<diverse_izzue> also empty
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, u1sdtool --refresh-volumes
<rye> diverse_izzue, and could you please re-run u1sdtool --info on that file ?
<diverse_izzue> rye, still get a traceback
<diverse_izzue> http://pastebin.com/9jiPE52F
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, let's ask it to do a full rescan by restarting it, it should rescan that dir now - u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --start
<diverse_izzue> rye, now i have the segfaults in the syncdaemon log again
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please pastebin it again?
<diverse_izzue> http://pastebin.com/FFWwZRQs
<rye> great, it removed metadata again
<rye> diverse_izzue, could you please do find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash -type f | wc -l ?
<diverse_izzue> 0
<rye> diverse_izzue, is that folder showing up in the web ui?
<diverse_izzue> yes
<diverse_izzue> it was originally successfully synced
<diverse_izzue> rye, going for lunch, back in 30 minutes
<rye> diverse_izzue, ok, in case I don't come up with anything I will poke chicharra guys
<rye> when they appear here
 * pedronis lunch
<rye> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20remove%20a%20folder%20I%20previously%20selected%20to%20synchronize%20with%20Ubuntu%20One? - grrr, i hate %20
<stu> hi im trying to use my contacts in ubuntu one but it tells me thers a problem how long till this sorted
<duanedesign> hello stu
<stu> hi ya
<duanedesign> stu: i havent heard an estimate yet on how long till they fix the Couch server.
<stu> its not a big deal just wondered lol
<duanedesign> stu: you can get the latest on the status at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<stu> nice one many thx
<duanedesign> stu: no problem :)
<stu> see ya have a nice day
<duanedesign> you too o/
<jmcs> I'm having problems synchronizing files with ubuntu one. It always says the quota was exceeded, but there wasn't any file on the account yet, and the files I'm attempting to sync don't even get close to the account quota.
<duanedesign> hello jmcs
<duanedesign> jmcs: let me look, i think there is a bug report on that.
<duanedesign> jmcs: Are you using Maverick?
<jmcs> duanedesign: yes.
<duanedesign> bug #650671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 1) (heat: 487)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<duanedesign> oops thats not it
<jmcs> Well now that I see it, I'm also having the same problem... 2 bugs in one day...
<graphiclunarkid> honk
<duanedesign> jmcs: can you open a terminal and run command: ubuntuone-preferences
<rye> facundobatista, hi, may I poke you about this - http://pastebin.com/FFWwZRQs
<rye> graphiclunarkid, hi
<graphiclunarkid> rye: Hi! I have an odd problem with the new Ubuntu One sign-up wizard on Maverick Netbook edition: on an English (United Kingdom) keyboard layout with English (United Kingdom) as the system language, if I type '@' in the email address text-box it prints as Ω. This only happens in that particular text-field - elsewhere in the OS the correct character is printed.
<duanedesign> jmcs: hopefully it will print something useful to the screen
<graphiclunarkid> rye: It's preventing me from creating an account. Any ideas?
<rye> graphiclunarkid, let me start up the netbook with en_GB layout to test this. Another question - are you running within Unity ?
<duanedesign> jmcs: could you post any result from that command http://pastebin.ca/
<jmcs> duanedesign: I gives some error with dbus
<graphiclunarkid> rye: Yes, I'm running the Unity interface.
<duanedesign> jmcs: ok
<rye> graphiclunarkid, ok, give me 10 minutes, will update the netbook and test SSO dialog
<graphiclunarkid> rye: Hang on a sec
<duanedesign> jmcs: can you run this command.  killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> jmcs: then open the Ubuntu One Preferences from the Me Menu
<graphiclunarkid> rye: I think I'm about to feel like an idiot. I'm using synergy so I can use a bigger keyboard on my netbook. Typing over that interface produces Omega. Typing on the actual netbook produces @ symbol as expected!
 * graphiclunarkid is a bit slow today!
<rye> synergy?
<rye> graphiclunarkid, aha, i got it
<graphiclunarkid> rye: http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<graphiclunarkid> rye: So short story is the character set being used by synergy doesn't work correctly for that particular text-field (but it does everywhere else). Probably not a bug in Ubuntu One, therefore, however still interesting!
<rye> graphiclunarkid, though i wonder about how did omega end up on the keyboard in en_GB... ok, let me see whether there is something interesting with the code for that field
<jmcs> duanedesign: it only says "ubuntuone-syncdeamon still running"
<duanedesign> jmcs: ok. can you run:   u1sdtool -s
<graphiclunarkid> rye: Same happens if I type '@' in the captcha input field
<rye> graphiclunarkid, ok, nothing interesting in that field, it is processed the same way as others... Is that happening on both email entry fields?
<graphiclunarkid> rye: And yes, it happens in both email entry fields. Just gonna go through the rest of the keyboard and see if there are any more interesting effects.
<duanedesign> jmcs: and post what that returns.
<duanedesign> jmcs: i think what you need to do is run the following command while the Ubuntu One Preferences window is open.
<duanedesign> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntu.sso /credentials com.ubuntu.sso.ApplicationCredentials.login_to_get_credentials "string:Ubuntu One" "string:Workaround for LP:657850" int64:0
<duanedesign> if you have trouble copy and pasting out of irc client the command can also be found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/657850/comments/3
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657850 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One Preferences applet doesn't display info properly (affects: 2) (heat: 1731)" [High,Confirmed]
<graphiclunarkid> rye: No other transposed characters on the local keyboard or via synergy. Just the omega
<jmcs> duanedesign: I only got this:
<jmcs> Oops, an error ocurred:
<jmcs> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jmcs> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<duanedesign> jmcs: that is what you got from running u1sdtool -s? or the second, long command?
<jmcs> with u1sdtool -s.
<jmcs> I hadn't seen the other one yet... I'll try it now
<duanedesign> jmcs: run that long one with the U1 Preferences window open
<graphiclunarkid> rye: OK, I've just managed to get Omega to print instead of @ in Gedit after flicking between the two keyboards a bit. I guess this is a Synergy bug not a problem with Ubuntu One.
<rye> graphiclunarkid, hm, do you have any greek layout?
<graphiclunarkid> rye: No - all my machines are set to en_GB exclusively.
<jmcs> I got this "method return sender=:1.182 -> dest=:1.190 reply_serial=2"
<jmcs> duanedesign: it refreshed the information on the preference dialog but didn't solve the problem
<graphiclunarkid> rye: Thanks very much for your help - I guess I should have a chat to the people behind Synergy to see if there's a bug in that code which could cause this sort of behaviour.
<rye> graphiclunarkid, you are welcome
<psypher246> rye: yay to rye, no more catting logs and grepping for MARK to see how far my 10000 files are with indexing
<psypher246> indicator applet ftw!
<graphiclunarkid> rye: I'll continue to lurk here for a while in case any other thoughts or questions occur. Nice chatting with you :)
<rye> duanedesign, i suspect there is "available = None"  in the log somewhere for jmcs - that means client has not connected to the server and does not know whether there is any free space or not
<diverse_izzue> rye, any news?
<rye> facundobatista, ^
<rye> facundobatista, here's the log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/512349/
<duanedesign> jmcs: can you run:  killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon; u1sdtool -c
<facundobatista> rye, a ver...
<rye> facundobatista, maverick
<rye> facundobatista, ah, verterok, well, will wait for him...
<facundobatista> rye, which conversation should I follow?
<rye> facundobatista, diverse_izzue and rye
<facundobatista> rye, ah, the log you said is the conversation log, not the syncdaemon log :p
 * facundobatista reads
<rye> facundobatista, yes :)
<jmcs> duanedesign: it gives the same dbus error as before
<facundobatista> rye, diverse_izzue: I'd need debug logs
<facundobatista> diverse_izzue, please, after setting the logs in DEBUG, restart the client, wait for it to finish doing whatever it needs to do, and give me the logs, please
<rye> diverse_izzue, u1sdtoo --quit; wait for it to finish, then run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<duanedesign> jmcs: ok can you run:  killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon    then: ps aux | grep ubu
<graphiclunarkid> rye: FYI re omega / @ bug: definitely Synergy. Sorry for going off half-cocked earlier! http://synergy-foss.org/pm/issues/72
<rye> graphiclunarkid, well, thanks for the info, now i know something more so in case this happens again we will have a definite answer
<duanedesign> jmcs: when you run the 2nd command look to see if  ubuntuone-syncdaemon still shows up
<graphiclunarkid> rye: Indeed :o)
 * graphiclunarkid must stop using that emoticon in Empathy!
<jmcs> duanedesign: no it doesn't show up
<duanedesign> jmcs: ok
<duanedesign> jmcs: can you run:  u1sdtool --start
<duanedesign> jmcs: if that doesn't give a dbus error, then run:  u1sdtool --connect
<jmcs> duanedesign: it still gives the dbus error
<duanedesign> jml: is the preferences window open?
<jmcs> duanedesign: not right now
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> rye: cant seem to get syncdaemon restarted
<duanedesign> rye: always dbus error for all u1sdtool commands
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: good morning
<crappingtaco> Hey quick question for anyone that can help. Does anyone know the ubuntu one streaming address for using another client like iSub or Subsonic for Android? I can't find the address after checking all the support info.
<duanedesign> hello crappingtaco
<duanedesign> crappingtaco: i do
<rye> duanedesign, is is running? ps aux | grep [u]buntuone-syncdaemon ?
<crappingtaco> Awesome, what is it good sir?
<duanedesign> jmcs: is syncdaemon running?     ps aux | grep [u]buntuone-syncdaemon
<jmcs> duanedesign: not right now. I killed because the "out of space" dialog was getting annoying.
<duanedesign> rapha: seems strange that it is not running but u1sdtool -c still gives dbus error
<duanedesign> crappingtaco:looking
<crappingtaco> duanedesign: thanks
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: good morning!
<duanedesign> crappingtaco: https://streaming.one.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: i was going over my toDo list. I noticed i had helped a user over the weekend with a music store issue. I was not able to resolve it.
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: i had them file a bug so I could follow up and get them some help
<crappingtaco> duanedesign: thanks, now testing connection works, but I'm getting a user name issue. Do you know what format it uses? I'm using email@domain.com and my ubuntu one password
<jblount> crappingtaco: You'll want to use the credentials at https://one.ubuntu.com/phones I think
<mattgriffin> duanedesign: ok. cool.
<duanedesign> crappingtaco: heh, sounds like you did the same thing  i did
<duanedesign> mattgriffin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/657824
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 657824 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "some music transferred to u1 storage, some not (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mattgriffin> crappingtaco, duanedesign: i'm adding an item to our FAQ that covers how to use an unsupported app like iSub
<duanedesign> crappingtaco: it is your mobile username and password
<crappingtaco> duanedesign, matgriffin: awesome, I guess i was thinking logically, how silly of me :D
<duanedesign> crappingtaco: you can get your mobile username and password here https://one.ubuntu.com/phones/
<crappingtaco> duanedesign: thanks, its working now. I wanted to use a second app to see if i'm still having an issue with songs i deleted still showing, and they do. They don't play though so its weird, like just a link was left not the file, guess i'll keep tinkering away. Thanks for the help though.
<rye> jmcs, could you please pastebin your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<duanedesign> crappingtaco: yeah i just installed isub a couple days ago so i am still new to it myself
<jblount> crappingtaco: There is a service that goes throw and identifies .mp3 files, so it's possible that service hasn't come through and removed the ones you deleted yet.
<crappingtaco> jblount: Hmmm, anyway to manually trigger the service?
<jblount> crappingtaco: Do you see the 'Scan my files' button here? https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ You could try clicking that (I'm not sure if it'll work for this though)
<crappingtaco> jblount: No I don't see any scan my files button. I have a lot of files, looks like it is still syncing them, maybe it needs to finish all of the files before it goes and cleans old ones out. I'll give it some time to finish, thanks though.
<crappingtaco> jblount: maybe thats also why album artwork isn't showing either
<jmcs> nye: the current version is this: http://pastebin.com/upX6wdai
<jmcs> I've also made a copy of an earlier log: http://pastebin.com/AYWDfXSW
<rye> available: None
<rye> i like it so much
<rye> jmcs, ok, is syncdaemon running now?
<jmcs> rye: ye
<jmcs> *yes
<rye> jmcs, ok, whenever you try to run u1sdtool --status it throws a DBus timeout, right?
<jmcs> i've moved the files to another folder to stop the dialog and now it doesn't give an error, it only says:
<jmcs> State: READY
<jmcs>     connection: Not User With Network
<jmcs>     description: ready to connect
<jmcs>     is_connected: False
<jmcs>     is_error: False
<jmcs>     is_online: False
<jmcs>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<rye> jmcs, ok, could you please open seahorse (System / Preferences / Passwords and Encryption Keys). Do you see the entries such as 'UbuntuOne token for http://ubuntuone.com' or 'Ubuntu One' ?
<jmcs> rye: yes
<rye> jmcs, could you please remove these tokens, then run killall ubuntu-sso-client in the terminal and then run u1sdtool --connect ?
<jmcs> Should I also remove the desktopcouch ones?
<duanedesign> jmcs: no
<jmcs> rye: duanedesign: it's working now. thank you. Do you have any idea why I had the problem?
<duanedesign> jmcs: did this happen after you upgraded to Maverick?
<rye> jmcs, it looks like you were using older package previously that did not update metadata info for the storage. I am not sure what version it is and what causes such behavior. Since you managed to get to READY state it means that subsequent connection attempt would fix the metadata and it will be synchronized with the server's info on available storage. Removing of the tokens just saved us from tracking OAuth-related issues.
<jmcs> duanedesign: Yes, but on that particular computer I had never used ubuntu one
<rapha> duanedesign: what is not running?
<duanedesign> hello rapha
<duanedesign> rapha:i am sorry, what is your question
<rapha> duanedesign: hi ... you said "15:00 < duanedesign> rapha: seems strange that it is not running but u1sdtool -c still gives dbus error" - I don't understand...
<duanedesign> rapha: i am sorry that was supposed to be for someone else :P
<duanedesign> i should be a bit more careful with those Tab-Completes
<rapha> duanedesign: oh sorry then :P
<duanedesign> rapha: np :)
<commodoor> Hi everyone
<commodoor> I have a question about U1
<commodoor> can someone please help me?
<rapha> commodoor: it's probably best if you just ask away, so the right person can get back to you once they see it.
<commodoor> ok
<commodoor> I have now U1 + 20Gb so i started uploading my files (slowly). but now it's stuck
<commodoor> it doesn't upload anything
<commodoor> it's stuck with meta
<commodoor> is there a way to reset the metacheck?
<commodoor> or can it be something else?
<commodoor> i t searched the net but couldn't find anything. i tried (i think) everything
<rye> commodoor, could you please tell me what is u1sdtool --status?
<commodoor> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<commodoor>     connection: With User With Network
<commodoor>     description: processing queues
<commodoor>     is_connected: True
<commodoor>     is_error: False
<commodoor>     is_online: True
<commodoor>     queues: WORKING_ON_BOTH
<rye> commodoor, please wait
<rye> commodoor, ok, are you running Maverick?
<commodoor> yes, upgrade
<rye> commodoor, ok, could you please pastebin the output of grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rapha> btw rye, are you the one who wrote the ubuntuone-indicator?
<rye> rapha, yes, "hacked up" is a better term for the time being
<duanedesign> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<commodoor> yhe find it :P
<rye> duanedesign, thanks!
<duanedesign> :)
<commodoor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512506/
<rye> um
<rye> okay
<rye> commodoor, could you please pastebin the whole log?
<commodoor> ok
<commodoor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512508/
<rye> commodoor, hm, let me re-check the service state
<rye> commodoor, based on "failure: TRY_AGAIN" the service replies that it could not have processed the file and client retries
<commodoor> hmm
<commodoor> so what can i do about it
<commodoor> i tried removing the folder
<rye> commodoor, have you tried shutting down syncdaemon and starting it again when you said "i tried (i think) everything" ?
<commodoor> yes i tried
<commodoor> i used u1sdtool --quit
<rapha> rye: well, hacked up or not, I've never felt comfy using U1 until now. So thanks a lot for it!
<rye> rapha, when it is awesome and i am happy about the code completely it will get a big number, like 1.0. Thanks. Frankly speaking i did not expect such kind of an interest to the thing that enabled me to post public links faster :)
<commodoor> i'ts really weird that it's stuck
<commodoor> i also read somewhere that it won't start updating till meta is 0
<commodoor> updating = uploading
<rye> commodoor, yes, trying to summon somebody
<rye> commodoor, meta is 0, it's the content that's stuck
<rye> commodoor, ok, let's try to debug it the hard way
<rye> commodoor, u1sdtool --quit
<commodoor> your indicator says meta 1
<commodoor> ok
<rye> commodoor, /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<rye> commodoor, are you running the indicator from ppa ?
<commodoor> yes
<rye> commodoor, ok, now in another terminal please run u1sdtool --connect
<commodoor> done
<rye> commodoor, now you should start seeing some output in the terminal where syncdaemo is running in debug mode
<commodoor> yes
<rye> commodoor, is there anything with TRY_AGAIN too ?
<commodoor> let me look
<rye> commodoor, actually could you please pastebin the ~/syncdaemon-debug.log ?
<commodoor> ok
<commodoor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512519/
<rye> commodoor, ok, let's actually wait for it to do something useful...
<commodoor> it says synchronizing metadata and content
<rye> commodoor, ok, could you please re-paste the log?
<commodoor> ok, debug was already on, so have 12240 lines :P
<rye> commodoor, wow, but I am ready to read that :)
<commodoor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/512523/
<commodoor> haha a little too much for me "{
<commodoor> u1sdtool --waiting-metadata < shows one entry
<rye> commodoor, btw, to paste these things faster - install pastebinit application and configure it like http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2009/11/pastebinit-defaults.html
<commodoor> ok pastebinit is setup
<verterok> rye: hi
<rye> commodoor, after you add that xml config you will be simply running pastebinit ~/syncdaemon-debug.log and it will return you the URL
<commodoor> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/512531/
<rye> verterok, hi and thanks for joining us. commodoor's syncdaemon is stuck at file uploading. My 2 vm and current account do not exhibit any issues of such kind - http://paste.ubuntu.com/512531/
<verterok> rye: it might be the server being stuck :(
<verterok> rye: I don't see any errors in the log
<verterok> rye: getting server logs, will try to chase it down there
<rye> verterok, thanks
<commodoor> so i have to wait
<commodoor> ?
<rye> verterok, what does TRY_AGAIN in Move mean? It cannot move somewhere?
<rye> commodoor, you may want to send the message to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com if you are unable to stay online so that when we find out what's wrong we will be able to keep you updated
<verterok> rye: the server failed to do move, and request the client to try again (might be a load or locking issue)
<rye> commodoor, though we may need some client debug still
<verterok> rye, commodoor: you can try restaring the client
<rye> verterok, we already tried that
<verterok> hmm, weird
<commodoor> i don't have much time left i have to got, so what do i do should i mail support?
<spilak> hi guy
<rye> commodoor, yes, please, this way we will be able to track this issue
<commodoor> ok i will send the debug log and describe the problem
<rapha> rye: The amount of interest is probably explained by the fear humans have of things they don't feel in control over ... if I knew how to do it, I'd make it so that the little cloud icon shows the percentage of the sync by "filling up" with a sort of progress bar :)
<commodoor> ok thnx guys
<commodoor> i'm off, later i will send a mail to support and hope it will get fixed.
<reya276> How can I get my Ubuntu one contacts sync to my Evolution contacts?
<reya276> for some reason my Ubuntu One contacts do not show
<rye> reya276, Please see the current status on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> rye, I don't have Maverick, I'm still on lucid but this has always been an issue.
<rye> reya276, we are now searching for a way to get updated couchdb into lucid (or backport a pretty big ssl-related fix) that would allow lucid lynx users to synchronize their data. Replication has been down for several months.
<reya276> oh I see, thanks I will wait until this is fix then, awesome stuff you guys got going
<rye> verterok, am I able to assist anyhow in searching for relevant data for that TRY_AGAIN issue?
<verterok> rye: logs just finished syncing, running grep ATM to find the server :)
<verterok> rye: once I get the logs filtered I'll check if it was the server being stuck
<verterok> rye: I don't see any hung requests on the server, it might be a syncdaemon issue after all :(
<verterok> rye: looking at the client logs, I don't see syncdaemon being stuck, it's just failing to move the file
<verterok> rye: or I'm missing something :)
<rye> verterok, well, TRY_AGAIN is the server response, right?
<verterok> rye: yes
<verterok> rye: but that's for the move
<michael__> can anyone help me with ubuntu one
<rye> verterok, if that's client, should I poken facund0batista ?
<verterok> rye: probably, he know more about action queue
<rye> facundobatista, ping, what can you say about http://paste.ubuntu.com/512531/
<facundobatista> rye, it's a nice log! why?
<facundobatista> rye, I see a Move retried
<rye> facundobatista, we have earlier log which shows that it has been retrying to move the file for a while
<kash> any female
<kash> can anyone here me?
<kash> sorry hear
<kash> i m new for ubuntu
<kash> please help me
<mattgriffin> joshuahoover, duanedesign, beuno: added a new FAQ about listening to music streaming with an app other than Ubuntu One Music.
<beuno> mattgriffin, ta
<joshuahoover> mattgriffin: great! thank you!
<mattgriffin> joshuahoover, beuno: np. hope it's not too harsh but i wanted to be clear
<Guest11154> honk
<UOMobileSubscrib> honk
#ubuntuone 2010-10-14
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: hello
<UOMobileSubscrib> hi
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: what is going on today?
<UOMobileSubscrib> I'm trying to get my contacts to sync with either my iPhone or in outlook... I'm not even sure if it is syncing with Ubuntu
<UOMobileSubscrib> I have funambol and I used the mobile phone configuration there, but it isn't working... and when I try to sync with the iPhone (for the first time) it hangs at 15 and says there is an error log.
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: contact sync from the cloud to your computer is currently having issues as one of the servers is down.
<duanedesign> there are some helpful guides on the wiki for setting things up. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials
<UOMobileSubscrib> thanks. That's what I thought... I can wait until it is back. I assume someone is working on that already
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: you should be able to sync from the cloud to your phone though
<UOMobileSubscrib> I've tried it several times, and it hasn't worked.
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: have you gone to this page yet?  https://one.ubuntu.com/phones
<UOMobileSubscrib> I have it doing a two way sync. Although I have a feeling that there is nothing going up to the phone, because I don't have any contacts in Evolution in Ubuntu...
<UOMobileSubscrib> yes, my phone is there
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: you can add a test contact via the web UI if you want to test it . https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/new/
<UOMobileSubscrib> it asked me to sign in through the website when I installed Ubuntu One Contacts, and it appears to get to 15 contacts and it stops. It says there is a log, but since it's on the iPhone I would have no idea where to look for a log.... and that link doesn't work for me
<UOMobileSubscrib> it just says "something has gone wrong"
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: oops sorry must have to go too thi page and click New Contact https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/
<UOMobileSubscrib> it still says "something has gone wrong" I was going to try that earlier to look at my contacts to see if anything was there
<duanedesign> UOMobileSubscrib: ok, thats right, the outage is affesting the webUI as well
<UOMobileSubscrib> I clicked the link from the one.ubuntu.com page for "contacts" but it's been saying that for a while, maybe a couple of hours ago when I started trying
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status#Contacts
<UOMobileSubscrib> yes, I was looking at the status. I just saw that it should be working for mobile users, but not for me
<duanedesign> beuno: ping
<captflint> I was just wondering if there was anyway to get a tray indicator icon that would indicate your ubuntu one status
<beuno> captflint, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/ubuntu-one-indicator-applet-gets-a-ppa/
<captflint> thanks
<rye> AUTH_FAILED may happen not only if user used the service in the past when servers were not ready. Sometimes Ubuntu SSO does not respond which causes request to be dropped. Subsequent runs will cause syncdaemon to use semi-valid OAuth tokens
<rye> filing a bug and creating a workaround
<duanedesign> morning all
<rapha> morning duanedesign
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<diverse_izzue> facundobatista, ping
<Dink>  /topic
<Dink> my bad added a space before the /
<reya276> I think I broke my Ubuntu one service, I had to re-register my PC to make Tomboy notes sync and I named the PC with a different name than my actual PC name
<reya276> would this cause it to break and not sync properly although tomboy seems to connect fine
<rye> reya276, are you running Maverick on Lucid?
<reya276> but when I go to my preferences>Ubuntu one app and click connect is says disconnected
<reya276> Lucid
<reya276> and restart gives me nothing and it stays disconnected
<reya276> sucks, do I need to restart my PC?
<rye> reya276, no, that won't be necessary
<reya276> ok
<rye> reya276, may I ask you to provide the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rye> reya276, i haven't yet found any issue with Ubuntu One that would have required pc restart
<reya276> sure one sec
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513176/
<rye> reya276, ok, could you please open seahorse (System / Preferences / Passwords & Encryption Keys) and remove the token that is called UbuntuOne token for https;//ubuntuone.com
<reya276> seahorse?
<reya276> I don't see the password thing
<rye> reya276, seahorse is the name of the application
<reya276> I see something like this under the Accessories Menu
<reya276> and there I see that UbuntuOne token for https;//ubuntuone.com
<reya276> so you want me to remove that one
<rye> reya276, yes
<rye> reya276, then killall ubuntuone-login and run u1sdtool --connect
<reya276> ok I did that on Terminal right
<rye> reya276, it should ask you to reauthorize your computer. In Lucid & Karmic Tomboy uses separate OAuth tokens, in Maverick there is one token for all applications
<reya276> ok the Browser cameup but I want to name it something else
<reya276> like right now there is a PC named what I want to name it
<reya276> can I delete that one first and then rename this one with that same name
<reya276> or will it overwrite it
<reya276> ah ok so since the use a different one then I can rename it differently
<reya276> ok let me bring up the app and see if it is connected, thanks
<rye> reya276, it is not possible to rename the token description now
<reya276> cool it worked
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> now I know what to do if I have any issues with other PCs, trying to get my wife hooked on this so we can get the paid streaming service, this thing rocks
<kklimonda> hey, is it possible to limit access for application to desktopcouch only to a subset of databases at the moment? If not how hard would that be?
<duanedesign> hello kklimonda
<kklimonda> hey :)
<duanedesign> kklimonda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20prevent%20Ubuntu%20One%20from%20syncing%20all%20my%20CouchDB%20databases?
<duanedesign> that might be what you are looking for?
<danyR> hi there. I've a doubt about the mobile plan: it includes music streaming + contact syncing for android/iphone, right? But I do need 2 differente apps to do streaming and syncing (in both plataforms)?
<kklimonda> duanedesign: hmm, not exactly. What I had in mind was if there is a way to say that application "a" can only read and write to the database "b".
<rye> kklimonda, couchdb 1.0.x supports OAuth per-database but I haven't seen that used in our code so need to look for that in the wild
<kklimonda> duanedesign: the question is more general then synchronization and I've thought of it because of a discussion about application "sandboxing" on #ubuntu-devel (and at ubuntu-devel mailing list).
<kklimonda> rye: ok, so it's technically possible but desktopcouch doesn't do it at the moment? I guess it's good enough :)
<duanedesign> danyR: i have an iphone and the contacts are synced with Funambol. But all it is a button you push when you want to sync. For music it uses isub.
<danyR> but duanedesign there're two separate u1 apps that need to be installed, right? u1 music and u1 contacts?
<danyR> forget, just got it. 2 different apps, both in Android and iOS. just what I needde to my review
<beuno> danyR, right, 2 different apps on each platform
<danyR> ok thanks for confirming . gonna finish my maverick review, in which I praise u1 a lot. great work :)
<beuno-lunch> danyR, \o/
<beuno-lunch> thank you
<danyR> a shame I'm writing it in portuguese, otherwise I would drop the link here :(
<beuno-lunch> danyR, I can read portuguese   ;)
<danyR> beuno-lunch: spain?
<beuno-lunch> danyR, I'm argentinian, but I've been enough times to Brazil
<danyR> beuno-lunch: It's Portuguese of Portugal, but the differences aren't that much. pt-br is a more "relaxed" variation. but ok, once is done, probably just by tomorrow, I'll send you the link
<Dink> lol @ the "relaxed" part. I am originally from br
<beuno-lunch> danyR, thanks
<beuno-lunch> I like relaxed!
<beuno-lunch> :p
<danyR> we portuguese are a bit more formal, not only in the language but also in personality. but we're nice people too! :P
<Dink> So they say ;)
<Dink> I have always wanted to go to pt. I have family friends there.
<Dink> Just never made the trip across the pond.
<danyR> Dink: feel free to visit us. I've never been in br too.
<Dink> Yeah it is on my todo list.
 * Dink goes back to lurking :P
<commodoor> hi, rye
<rye> commodoor, hi
<commodoor> you remember my problem, from last night?
<commodoor> rye, i mailed the support but didn't get any response. and i'm still strugling
<commodoor> rye, today i purged U1 and did a reinstall
<commodoor> rye, but it's still stuck
<rye> commodoor, still trying to do TRY_AGAIN on Move, right
<commodoor> rye, yes
<commodoor> rye, i did purge, removed pc
<rye> commodoor, ok
<rye> commodoor, could you please re-paste the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log now so that I could look up the node id that is causing these problems
<commodoor> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/513237/
 * rye is looking
<rye> commodoor, could you please try connecting now - u1sdtool --connect ?
 * rye really needs to release 0.0.5 version of indicator
<commodoor> rye, ok connected.
<rye> commodoor, good. now could you please wait for about 5 minutes for it to settle and then see whether everything is working fine
<commodoor> rye, ok
<commodoor> rye, did you see a bug in the indicator?
<rye> commodoor, you mean showing remaining metadata as 1 while it is 0 in fact?
<commodoor> rye, like that
<rye> commodoor, i will make it to be more clever and retry calculating the queues when state changes
<commodoor> rye, if i do 1sdtool --waiting-metadata it shows one entry
<rye> commodoor, ok, now could you please pastebin syncdaemon.log again?
<commodoor> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/513240/
<commodoor> rye, also a button to open ununtu one folder would also be nice
<rye> commodoor, ok, could you please move /home/commodoor/Documenten/Private/persoon.pdf to some other folder outside Ubuntu One-controlled dirs?
<commodoor> ok
<commodoor> doen
<rye> commodoor, well, the link to open folder was really useful when we had only Ubuntu One folder, but currently we may have multiple ubuntuone-controlled folders, besides it is possible to add the folder to the bookmarks so that it can be accessed when needed
<rye> from file save/open dialogs
<commodoor> rye, you'r right but when someone shares a folder it comes in ubuntu one folder
<commodoor> rye, if you could choos where that folder comes it would be great :P
<rye> commodoor, well, it is really going to ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares/ since that's the root for shares directory
<rye> commodoor, while it is possible to change the location using the config I don't think we gain much from that
<commodoor> rye, ok didn't know so i can make a symlink
<rye> commodoor, 'Shared with Me' folder is a symlink to that directory
<rye> commodoor, ok, could you please re-paste syncdaemon.log ?
<commodoor> rye, nice thnx for that i will make symlinks of the shared folders. http://paste.ubuntu.com/513246/
<rye> commodoor, ok, that was the wrong file, sorry about that, will find the right one in a moment, could you please do " strings ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/4/0/e/40e6fa7c-94c2-46ac-afec-328e0484dfd0 " ?
<rye> commodoor, it should output a nearly-unreadable dump, but could you please pastebin it too?
<commodoor> rye, there is n such file
<commodoor> rye, trying again
<rye> commodoor, hmmm, okay, strings ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/move_limbo/4/0/e/40e6fa7c-94c2-46ac-afec-328e0484dfd0  ?
<zylogz80> I'm trying to set up my ubuntu one account on my desktop. it works fine on my laptop and my phone. I can add my account in ubuntu one preferences. it shows my user name and email and account details. however, when I try to sync it fails authorization and u2stdtool -s shows auth failed
<rye> zylogz80, are you running Maverick or Lucid ?
<zylogz80> rye, maverick on all boxes
<commodoor> rye, 40e6fa7c-94c2-46ac-afec-328e0484dfd0|9f9e6183-9371-4300-85ea-68a0bb794d19 == filename in move_limbo/4/0/e
<rye> commodoor, wow
<commodoor> rye, is the only file :P
<rye> commodoor, could you please run strings on that file?
<rye> commodoor, well, since chicharra guys are not here, we will fix this by trying to prevent it from doing what it failed to do
<commodoor> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/513255/
<rye> zylogz80, ok, so even if you reopen ubuntuone-preferences your account data is properly displayed, right? In this case could you please shut down ubuntuone-syncdaemon completely - u1sdtool --quit and then run it with u1sdtool --connect?
<zylogz80> rye, yup, sure I'll give it a shot
<rye> commodoor, nice..
<rye> commodoor, give me 5 mins, looking at what move_limbo really is
<commodoor> rye, ok
<zylogz80> rye, same thing. u1stdtool shows "auth failed" the indicator applet is red but prefernces shows my name, email, and plan details on the account tab and my desktop, laptop, and phone on the devices tab
<zylogz80> rye, I've already deleted my password from the keyring and re-logged in a couple times. it's pretty weird
<rye> commodoor, ok, let's try breaking metadata, u1sdtool --quit, then move that file with a long name to some other location, outside of that folder, say, in ~/
<commodoor> rye, then start again?
<rye> zylogz80, could you please try restarting the applet and see whether it shows storage quota usage correctly?
<rye> commodoor, yes
<commodoor> rye, ok meta in indicator is gone.
<commodoor> rye, i will try t sync somethin
<rye> commodoor, uh-huh
<zylogz80> rye, yeah both the preferences and the indicator applet both show the correct storage information 12.5 GB used / 9.5 GB free. I restarted them both just now and same deal
<commodoor> rye, yeeeey you are the greatest, it works again :P
<rye> zylogz80, ok, could you please look at https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<zylogz80> rye, yup one sec
<zylogz80> rye, ok. I see my laptop and desktop. you want me to cross reference that uuid to something local on the machine giving me trouble?
 * zylogz80 also decides to breakout the laptop and verify that u1 is, in fact, still working fine there as well
<rye> zylogz80, if you open seahose (System / preferences / Passwords and Encryption Keys ) and look at Ubuntu One entry you should find that big string as value for oauth_token
<zylogz80> rye, cool. lemme check.
<zylogz80> rye where would that be? in the password box?
<rye> zylogz80, yup
<zylogz80> rye, ok it matches. confirmed with grep.
<zylogz80> rye, the token= key value
<rye> zylogz80, is there by any chance any other token with 'UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com' ?
<zylogz80> rye, not sure. there's consumer_secret, token, consumer_key, name, token_secret. none of them are human readable except name which is the box name
<rye> zylogz80, no, I mean whether such entry exists in the keyring, with such display name
<zylogz80> rye, oh ok lemme see
<zylogz80> rye, there's one "Ubuntu One" key and two "Desktop couch user" keys. That's it. I just installed this box.
<rye> zylogz80, ok
<commodoor> rye, are you U1 support. didn't know
<rye> commodoor, yup
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there a simple way to edit large numbers of contacts?
<Lunar_Lamp> i.e. not through the web interface?
<commodoor> rye, nice keep up the good work.
<rye> commodoor, i am adding this issue to my Chicarra-poking list of stuff that I want to find out from the syncdaemon team. Chicharra = code name for syncdaemon
<commodoor> rye, ok nice, i don't know if a lot of people having this issue
<rye> commodoor, no, you are the first one, that's why I was so unsure about where to proceed
<commodoor> rye, ok good that you found the problem
<rye> commodoor, one more, is there a file or folder called Oxbit ?
<rye> commodoor, somewhere in your Ubuntu One-controlled folders
<commodoor> rye, there was but it got stuck so i moved it
<commodoor> rye, now i'm going to put it back
<rye> commodoor, ok
<rye> zylogz80, looking for the logs
<Lunar_Lamp> I do u1sdtool --list-folders, and then using the --unsubscribe-folder=hash command remove two of them. When I do --list-folders again, they are still there :-s
<Lunar_Lamp> Is this likely to be linked in with the fact that I have run out of space?
<Lunar_Lamp> Also, when trying to sync contacts on my iPhone, the app keeps crashing - again - is this likely to be linked with the fact that I have run out of space?
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, unsubscribe is not removing the folders from the server-side. What's your current quota usage online - https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<rye> zylogz80, I can't seem to be able to find your syncdaemon.log to find at least some session info, could you please re-paste it ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, I get a popup (possibly from ubuntunone-indicator) telling me that I have run out, and the cumulative total of all folders is >2gb (basic sub only).  However, it reports 900M only on the dashboard.
<zylogz80> rye, where would I find syncdaemon.log? under /var/log?
<Lunar_Lamp> Basically: the whole thing seems to be screwed, but I'm completely open to the possibility that it's all my own fault.
<rye> zylogz80, ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, i suspect you have migrated from Lucid, is that correct?
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, ignore the dialog for the time being, is it still popping up?
<Lunar_Lamp> rye: correct
<Lunar_Lamp> It's not popping up any more.
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, ok, could you please paste your ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Sure
<zylogz80> rye, weird. I don't have a  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/log
<rye> zylogz80, sorry
<rye> zylogz80, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, I would rye, but that dir doesn't exist!
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, I am very sorry i got paths misplaced, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log is the right file
<zylogz80> rye, thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/513286/
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, http://paste.ubuntu.com is our pastebing
<rye> bin
<Lunar_Lamp> rye: no worries. Do you want the whole lot?
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, yes, if possible, everything to http://paste.ubuntu.com :)
<Lunar_Lamp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513288/
<rye> zylogz80, ok, that does not show the session, could you please do apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client and pastebin it, then run u1sdtool --quit; sleep 5; /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug 2>&1 | tee ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<rye> zylogz80, and in another terminal do u1sdtool --connect
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, looking
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, hm,  2010-10-14 13:54:39,802 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - Not enough space for upload 1334857227 bytes (available: 1227993903)
<Lunar_Lamp> rye: the total I wish to uploade >2gb, but the web interface says I've only uploaded 900M. So, a)some is not there and b)I will need to buy more storage.
<Lunar_Lamp> But I dont' want to buy more storage unless I know it will work!
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, at least we ruled out stale metadata info; Now could you please check whether you have a ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-invalid-names.log ?
<Lunar_Lamp> I do!
<Lunar_Lamp> You wish for me to pastebin it?
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, I see that some of the files cannot be uploaded due to the fact that the names cannot be decoded properly, hm, were these files copied from some external storage, e.g. windows share/cd/external hdd?
<Lunar_Lamp> Not that I recall.
<Lunar_Lamp> Though, to be honest, those files are not actually required (they're just a bunch of SSL certs)
<Lunar_Lamp> So I have just deleted the problem directory.
<Lunar_Lamp> (obviously, not ideal, but fine for me)
<Lunar_Lamp> rye: I have to leave now unfortunately. If there is any debug/action you want me to take, please leave it in PM and I'll do it when I get back :-)
<rye> Lunar_Lamp, ok, thanks, continuing looking at the log
<zylogz80> rye, cool, here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/513296/
<MashTomato> hey, is it possible to publish a file with via commandline?
<rye> MashTomato, u1sdtool --publish $filename
<rye> zylogz80, hm, could you please tell me your email (privately if you want) so that I could look up your openid so that i could look up your session on the server?
<zylogz80> rye, sure
<MashTomato> rye: ah, thank you very much
<rye> zylogz80, the one that you use to log in to Ubuntu One / Ubuntu SSO
<rye> zylogz80, i suspect we need to do some heavy debugging, let me try to break my syncdaemon in the way it is possible to match the oauth request token, I can't find any traces of your authorization on the server
<MashTomato> I think I've somehow managed to screw up something.... because the "copy public link" etc fields are greyed out...
<dobey> MashTomato: it might be waiting on network or something, and so has no url to give back yet, too
<MashTomato> dobey: is there a way to clear the queue entirely, just in case?
<dobey> not exactly, no
<MashTomato> :(
<dobey> but i also can't say exactly what the issue is from here. you can use u1sdtool to see where in the queue the request is, though
<dobey> --waiting-meta i think is the option
<zylogz80> rye, ok. this machine is just a box at work. I haven't done anything important on it. I can do whatever you need over here too
<rye> zylogz80, ok, we are now trying to find out what's exactly wrong. What timezone are you in?
<zylogz80> rye, EST
<rye> zylogz80, to be faster, could you please write date -R  :)
<zylogz80> rye, Thu, 14 Oct 2010 14:18:25 -0400
<rye> zylogz80, ok, great!
<zylogz80> rye, I think my time is wrong
<rye> zylogz80, is it 14:26 ?
<zylogz80> rye, yeah it is but my clock in the panel is wrong. prolly unrelated but lemme set up ntp
<rye> zylogz80, could you please pastebin your ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf ? Have you by any chance tried to set up headless client?
<rye> zylogz80, and one more, could you please paste the value of token='' param from the keyring (nothing else, only oauth_token= or token=, nothing that contains secret in it :)
<zylogz80> rye, alrighty, 1 sec
 * rye is going away, will return  in 40 minutes
<zylogz80> rye, when you get back http://paste.ubuntu.com/513319/
<duanedesign> zylogz80: so even after deleting your Ubuntu One token and readding your computer you still get auth_failed?
<zylogz80> duanedesign, yes
<Lunar_Lamp> rye: I'm aware you're not back yet. When you return, could you let me know if you had any ideas :-)
<duanedesign> zylogz80: can you try -  killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q    then try u1sdtool -c
<zylogz80> duanedesign, sure
<zylogz80> duanedesign, yeah same symptom. the u1 preferences show up, it correctly displays my account info and name and quota info, it says ynchronizing, then it says disconnected
 * zylogz80 is starting to wonder if whatever U1 needs is blocked at work?
<duanedesign> hmm, ok...
<facundobatista> zylogz80, are you behind a proxy?
<rye> zylogz80, !!!!!!!!
<rye> !!!
<rye> !!
<zylogz80> rye, ?
<rye> zylogz80, i really need to learn to read all properly, no sorry, i thought that there is a token= setting which could have affected all that if it was named oauth... Checking the logs
<kklimonda> rye: duanedesign: is there any namespace policy for desktopcouch?
<kklimonda> i.e. how should be databases for applications named, should there be a separate database?
<dobey> depends on what the content is i think
<dobey> but you should store content, not application data. so namespacing with application name seems wrong to me
<kklimonda> dobey: but then it's both not the case at the moment and it's easier said than done - I don't think there are two applications that store same documents (and documents' metadata should be stored in tracker so its easily accessible from all applications)
<dobey> kklimonda: well i suppose it's not the case at the moment, because some developers are storing data in couchdb, but not defining proper document structure before doing so
<dobey> so it's easy to say gwibber_messages is the db name, and other apps probably shouldn't bugger with it
<dobey> kklimonda: contacts don't get stored in different DBs for each application
<kklimonda> btw, am I the only one who is feeling uncomfortable with all the deamons "Linux" desktop is introducing lately? zeitgeist, tracker, couchdb.. Maybe we should think if its possible to present them all as some kind of Framework.
<dobey> they are all just contacts
<dobey> they are frameworks
<dobey> and there is no such thing as a desktop :)
<kklimonda> dobey: but there is a GNOME platform
<dobey> what do you mean by 'defining a framework' exactly?
<dobey> it's amusing though, because mac and windows users don't complain if Apple or MS adds some user daemon that gets run during log-in, or on-demand when needed
<kklimonda> dobey: all three databases that are being currently pushed, from a user's point of view, deal with similar problem. How to store their documents, how to create relations and how to present them in a meaningful way.
<dobey> zeitgeist and tracker are not databases
<kklimonda> dobey: details.
<kklimonda> dobey: and if tracker is not a database then they've yet again failed to present it ;)
<kklimonda> sure, it's not a database like couchdb is.
<dobey> tracker has a database within which it stores data
<dobey> but it is not a database for which you should be using to store data
<kklimonda> dobey: yes - but that's the point. You store there some metadata, some of this metadata is worth replicating to your other devices. Some of this metadata is going to be used by zeitgeist to present users documents or files.
<kklimonda> and the same for desktopcouch - documents should be indexed by tracker so they can be searched for.
<dobey> sort of like a hard disk
<dobey> eh, i should probably not get into any heavy discussion about the subject
<kklimonda> so I think they all are parts of a single solution and it may be worth thinking how to make it easier for developers to leverage them.
<kklimonda> oh, why? :)
<dobey> because i am old and jaded and i think everyone is doing it all wrong and i don't have the time/resources to fix it all myself
<dobey> but i have a recent twit that summarizes it all pretty well
<dobey> https://twitter.com/#!/dohbee/status/27245243645
<kklimonda> :D
<dobey> :(
<kklimonda> dobey: but why would you want to write a new programming language when we have C? ;)
<dobey> C doesn't handle unicode
<kklimonda> but then there is probably a gazilion of libraries that can handle it for you
<dobey> no
<dobey> i don't mean unicode inside string literals
<dobey> that is not an issue
<dobey> i mean unicode keywords in the language
<dobey> also C isn't object oriented and doesn't have any dynamic language features
<kklimonda> sorry, I've actually erased this idea from my mind because it was so weird. Think of other developers who may not have łąóćżę on their keyboards :)
<kklimonda> meh, GObject is really nice
<dobey> not really
<kklimonda> I actually really like both GLib and GObject.
<dobey> eh, they're ok for what they do
<kklimonda> my keyboard probably doesn't ;)
<kklimonda> the_long_function_of_death_and_destruction (EVIL_CAST (obj)) does have a nice ring to it.
<dobey> uhm. and what about all those localities where they have keyboards that don't even have ASCII characters on them?
<dobey> the keyboard argument is an invalid one :)
<kklimonda> I actually haven't see a keyboard that doesn't have all ASCII characters on it. I know that there were keyboards in the past that lacked characters like { or } but I've though their time is long gone.
<kklimonda> sure, some keyboards have both ASCII and local character sets on keyboard but I guess it's a matter of switching your input method/locale/whatever it's called to get to the "normal" character set.
<kklimonda> have you used unicode characters outside of string literals? did it make it easier?
<dobey> well i can't
<dobey> the languages don't allow it
<kklimonda> python does, doesn't it? not for keywords but for variable names
<dobey> no
<kklimonda> hmm.. I know some language did allow that..
<dobey> python 3 is slightly better
<dobey> in that it seemed to allow assigning a unicode variable
<dobey> but it broke when i tried to read it
<kklimonda> ah, perl does it
<kklimonda> another reason not to use it.
<kklimonda> and if perl does it so does ruby. ;)
<dobey> but python, perl, and ruby still don't satisfy my other needs
<dobey> which is that i want a strongly typed compiled language
<kklimonda> you do have set the bar pretty high :)
<kklimonda> have had* even
<dobey> 11625 dobey     20   0  9512 4444 2344 R  100  0.1   1:06.66 gconfd-2
<dobey> wow
<dobey> thank you gconf
<kklimonda> nice, what have you done to the poor gconf? :)
<dobey> i didn't do anything
<dobey> but apparently gconf is what has been causing my machine to freeze hard
<dobey> it probably gets threadlocked and then causes compiz to then itself block on some call, causing redraw/mouse/everything to fail, or something
<dobey> firefox probably didn't help any
<dobey> anyway, yes i have high standards
#ubuntuone 2010-10-15
<rodrigo_> kklimonda, hey, just to let you know I've branched couchdb-glib on git, so we're free to break it now :)
<duanedesign> morning #ubuntuone
<kenvandine> are there known problems with tomboy syncing?
<kenvandine> [ERROR 09:18:59.800] Synchronization failed with the following exception: The remote server returned an error: (404) NOT FOUND.
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, ^^
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, not that I know, but this looks like your tokens got lost :(
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, can you try re-authenticating tomboy?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, do a backup of ~/.local/share/tomboy, just in case
<kenvandine> ok
<rye> kenvandine, maverick or lucid ?
<kenvandine> maverick
<kenvandine> worked yesterday
<rye> kenvandine, O_O
<kenvandine> i think
<rye> kenvandine, could you please go to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<rye> kenvandine, please do not reauthorize now
<kenvandine> ok
<rye> kenvandine, are you using "Ubuntu One" service in Tomboy or "Tomboy Web" ?
<kenvandine> U1
<rye> kenvandine, could you please check whether your Ubuntu One syncdaemon is connected - u1sdtool --status?
<kenvandine> i have a device listed for this machine with (tomboy)
<kenvandine> it is connected
<kenvandine> no error
 * rye is going to release updated indicator this weekend, hopefully will finally freeze the strings
<rodrigo_> rye, so, what do you think the error is then?
<rye> kenvandine, http://ubuntuone.com/p/KXj/ - is that really Ubuntu One that you have selected there?
<rye> rodrigo_, if that's Ubuntu SSO token lost, then this does not make any sense since SyncDaemon would not be able to connect, and since it is working it is really weird
<kenvandine> yes, that is all i have ever used
<rodrigo_> rye, but it's not, since he has the tomboy token
<kenvandine> but the error from the server is 404
<kenvandine> makes me think it is server side...
<rye> kenvandine, it can say 'Ubuntu One' and say 'already registered' or say 'Tomboy Web' with https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ - that's what I am trying to find out
<kenvandine> already registered
<rye> kenvandine, bug #575937 is what we first described the issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 575937 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Can't synchronize Tomboy Notes: Server returned 404 NOT FOUND (affects: 17) (dups: 4) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575937
<kenvandine> looking on the web, it looks like my notes i edited yesterday are there
<kenvandine> actually i don't think it has my edits from yesterday, but it does have new notes created on monday or tuesday
<rye> rodrigo_, in case that's Ubuntu One authorization then tomboy won't be able to reauthorize itself, ...
<rye> kenvandine, could you please create a screenshot of tomboy preferences so that I stop bugging you with the details?
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/513872/
<kenvandine> that has the urls
<kklimonda> rye: in your proposed couchdb format for im records, wouldn't it be more convienient to save time as a epoch instead od string?
<kenvandine> [DEBUG 09:37:17.891] Building web request for URL: https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/user/
<kklimonda> rodrigo_: great to hear that, I'm expecting some breakage then ;)
<kenvandine> but that works in a browser, so i guess bad auth
<kklimonda> hello all
<kklimonda> rye: also, with the current proposed schema it's going to be hard to get all messages, sent to and received from, a single id in one query (that's what telepathy-logger expects).
<kenvandine> rye, aquarius says i'll get a 404 if i try to access a page that isn't authorized... so it must be my auth token
<rye> kenvandine, yes, it is due to the tokens, but in case we have lost the token that SSO provided then we are having something really bad inconsistency between SyncDaemon OAuth tokens and web api oauth tokens, which is why I am trying to get as much details as possible
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> does that pastebin help?
<rye> kenvandine, not really, it shows the URLs but we definitely respond with 404 if auth is invalid (though it is kind of weird, i should admit)
<duanedesign> hello kklimonda
<kenvandine> yeah, so how can i help check to see if the token is there?
<rodrigo_> kenvandine: so, you have authenticated tomboy via SSO (did you get a browser for authenticating or the ubuntu-sso-client window)?
<kenvandine> rodrigo_, no idea... i last authed it in may
<kenvandine> according to the web UI
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, ok, so it was via the old tokens stuff
<kenvandine> 21 May 2010
<kenvandine> although... that doesn't really make sense
<rodrigo_> rye, that would explain the diff between tomboy and syndaemon
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, oh, why?
<kenvandine> i have re-installed this laptop since then... with a clean homedir
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, hmm, when?
 * kenvandine wonders if he cleaned  out some of those lately... 
<kenvandine> august
<rodrigo_> hmm, that can be SSO then
<kenvandine> so if i haven't rebooted in a while, and since i rebooted i deleted the authorization
<kenvandine> would it keep working?
<kenvandine> until i reboot
<rodrigo_> yes, it should
<rodrigo_> the tomboy tokens are stored in gconf
<kenvandine> oh... does it now use the same auth as syncdaemon?
<rye> kenvandine, yes
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, yes, now it does, but for new users
<kenvandine> humm
<rodrigo_> kenvandine, if you had the old tokens, it will use those
<kenvandine> ok, so this auth that says (tomboy) in it isn't used then
<kenvandine> since i re-installed
<kenvandine> so if filesync works... it should work?
<kenvandine> ok, i just reconnected and it worked
<kenvandine> filesync that is
<kenvandine> tomboy doesn't
<Kvik_sverige> Hi i have a problem with my ubuntu one it's says i need more space but i only have 27.9MB and i can't sync
<rooks> can i store some commercial stuff on ubuntuone that i own, that i access from other site (my blog)?
<rooks> sotre and publish
<duanedesign> hello Kvik_sverige . Are you running maverick?
<Kvik_sverige> Yes
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, this worked
<Kvik_sverige> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3673/how-to-troubleshoot-ubuntu-one-in-maverick-beta
<Kvik_sverige> Now i just need it to sync :)
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: can you open the Ubuntu O ne Preferences from the Terminal. The command is ubuntuone-preferences
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, yes but it still don't sync
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: interested in what it prints to the Terminal. Could you post the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Kvik_sverige> keld@Kvik:~$ u1sdtool --connect
<Kvik_sverige> keld@Kvik:~$ ubuntuone-preferences
<Kvik_sverige> keld@Kvik:~$ ^C
<Kvik_sverige> keld@Kvik:~$
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: can you run the following command:  kilall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q
<Kvik_sverige> it say killall command not found
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> killall ubuntu-sso-login; u1sdtool -q
<Kvik_sverige> ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped
<duanedesign> then try to run ubuntuone-preferences again
<duanedesign> do you still get the error?
<Kvik_sverige> ubuntuone-preferences
<Kvik_sverige> INFO:ubuntuone-preferences:Got credentials for Ubuntu One
<Kvik_sverige> ERROR:ubuntuone-preferences:[Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'dbus.exceptions.DBusException'>: org.freedesktop.DBus.Python.KeyError: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Kvik_sverige>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/service.py", line 702, in _message_cb
<Kvik_sverige>     retval = candidate_method(self, *args, **keywords)
<Kvik_sverige>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/dbus_interface.py", line 1547, in get_info
<Kvik_sverige>     mdobj = self.fs.get_by_path(path.encode('utf-8'))
<Kvik_sverige>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/filesystem_manager.py", line 607, in get_by_path
<Kvik_sverige>     mdid = self._idx_path[path]
<Kvik_sverige> KeyError: '/home/keld/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One'
<Kvik_sverige> ]
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: ok. For multilines of text it is easier to use http://paste.ubuntu.com then post the address it gives you here
<Kvik_sverige> http://paste.ubuntu.com/513927/
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige:ok, can you connect?
<Kvik_sverige> When i do that it says no more space and i only use 27.9 mb
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige:  Could you please pastebin your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log  file
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/513928/
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: could you please open seahorse (System / Preferences / Passwords and Encryption Keys). Do you see the entries such as 'UbuntuOne token for http://ubuntuone.com' or 'Ubuntu One' ?
<Kvik_sverige> 1 ubuntu one is there
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: could you please r-click and delete it
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, done
<Kvik_sverige> i did that from a guide before also the next sync the same
<duanedesign> ok now run this command again in the Terminal:  u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntu-sso-login
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, done
<duanedesign> ok now: u1sdtool --connect
<Kvik_sverige> then i sign in?
<duanedesign> yes. there shouuld be a link at the bottom for existin account
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, done
<Kvik_sverige> The same no more space
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, sorry but i'm at the Library and it cloce in 10 min
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: ok while ubuntuone preeferences window is open can you run this command in a Terminal
<duanedesign> dbus-send --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntu.sso /credentials com.ubuntu.sso.ApplicationCredentials.login_to_get_credentials "string:Ubuntu One" "string:Workaround for LP:657850" int64:0
<Kvik_sverige> can i file a bug on this
<Kvik_sverige> INFO:ubuntuone-preferences:Got credentials for Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> On the Ubuntu One Preferences do you see your account information on the 'Account' tab
<Kvik_sverige> yes
<Kvik_sverige>  Ubuntu One @ Kvik (XGHptvUZWswUMcbwQIMFNZiRXDQGvNhStayjVrazGLOmUwyEvS)	 15 Oct 2010
<Kvik_sverige>   Ubuntu One @ Kvik (KpFQiLTqCPiubVIZyaeCdjJVqaDQhowvqVFuqlEFPROsLDKyLi)	 15 Oct 201
<duanedesign> after running the last command do you still get the 'out of space' error
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, no
<Kvik_sverige> duanedesign, it sync now
<Kvik_sverige> I can see it uploeade a fil
<Kvik_sverige> Thanks
<Kvik_sverige> first time it works in 10.10
<duanedesign> what do you receive from the command: u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: oh ok :)
<duanedesign> sorry i got a bit of lag on my commection did not see the last comments ;)
<Kvik_sverige> keld@Kvik:~$ u1sdtool -s
<Kvik_sverige> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<Kvik_sverige>     connection: With User With Network
<Kvik_sverige>     description: processing queues
<Kvik_sverige>     is_connected: True
<Kvik_sverige>     is_error: False
<Kvik_sverige>     is_online: True
<Kvik_sverige>     queues: IDLE
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: that looks good
<Kvik_sverige> cool because the Library close now
<duanedesign> :)
<Kvik_sverige> and i have to get to the bus :)
<duanedesign> Kvik_sverige: you should be all set
<Kvik_sverige> thanks
<duanedesign> no problem glad i could help
<crappingtaco> Hey guys, I'm not seeing this in the FAQ/documentation, but is album artwork even support with the ubuntu one android app? Not a single CD shows a single album cover
<crappingtaco> supported *
<duanedesign> hello crappingtaco
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, I ordered music store via rythmbox, but the files are not downloading
<crappingtaco> Hey duanedesign
<dobey> ppa:ubuntuone/stable is your new best friend if you're trying to stay on lucid and want new awesome
<pudgypaw> hey guys, is the cloud down? me and 5 others can't sync tomboy and files, in browser it seems DB might be down, Can i get a confirm if it's down, and possible recovery date?
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a range of issues with Ubuntuone, which are probably all interlinked... 1)I'm told my storage is full, but the web reports only 900M (of 2gb) used.  Starting up rhythmbox can take ages some times, and looking at the output when run from a terminal, it seems to be an issue loading the oauth web page.
<Lunar_Lamp> Any hints on how I can debug this? It's getting a little frustrating!
<Lunar_Lamp> (also, syncing contacts to my mobile phone crashes every tiem)
<Lunar_Lamp> pudgypaw: the website looks to be working for me.
<pudgypaw> Lunar_Lamp: Yeah website is up and one can log in, but if you go to Notes tab etc, it indicates the database is down?
<Lunar_Lamp> I've never usd the notes section, but when I go there it says: "You have 0 notes. Get setup!" etc etc
<pudgypaw> Lunar_Lamp: WHAT THE... you're right!!! even yesterday that area of the site was down and today it's back... but from my desktop things still won't sync right now.. this might be a maverick thing... i'm gonna reformat and see if i recover
<Kvik_sverige> Lunar_Lamp, look at this i got help for the same problem to day
<Kvik_sverige> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&p=76090#p76090
<Kvik_sverige> Lunar_Lamp, duanedesign he help me, look at the last post in that link
<Lunar_Lamp> Kvik_sverige: thanks
<Lunar_Lamp> I read through and tried some of the suggestions.
<Kvik_sverige> Lunar_Lamp, did it work?
<Kvik_sverige> Lunar_Lamp, I can't help you more then that, i'm just a user of ubuntu
<Lunar_Lamp> Kvik_sverige: I don't think so alas :-(
#ubuntuone 2010-10-16
<danyR> beuno: ping? here's the link to that Ubuntu review in portuguese I've talked with you about the other day ;) http://www.kerodicas.com/analises/artigo=39178/
<Pilif12p> Hey, Anyone know if http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-9f94cd73-56c7-4381-b09a-86a2f2101014 is related to Bindwood?
<jonasfa> would it be reliable to store a git repository on Ubuntu One?
<jzitt> I'm trying to sign up for Ubuntu One, but the captcha server is broken, and repeatedly refusing to accept my matches, which are accurate. Is this a known problem?
<jzitt> I'm trying to sign up for Ubuntu One, but the captcha server is broken, and repeatedly refusing to accept my matches, which are accurate. Is this a known problem?
<jzitt> I'm trying to sign up for Ubuntu One, but the captcha server is repeatedly refusing to accept my matches, which are accurate. Is this a known problem?
<Pilif12p> jzitt: Just be patient :)
<jzitt> Pilif12p: Well, I've gotten it to generate six different sets of captcha codes, and it hasn't recognized any of my matches.
<Pilif12p> i'm trying to solve a firefox crash likely caused by bindwood... its annoying me
<jzitt> honk
<commodoor> hi people
<commodoor> i have a question, how many people having trouble with U1 when booting ubuntu. Mine U1 doesn't connect automaticly i have to connect manually and then somtetimes it doesn't conenct
<commodoor> i have to keep trying to connect till it works
<benste> hi, how can I connect to U1 in 10.10 ?
<commodoor> benste, press on your name, uper right corner and you wil see ubuntu one in the dropdown menu
<benste> commodoor: there is a u1 button but if i click on it nothing happens
<benste> commodoor: still there ?
<commodoor> benste, yhea sorry i'm little busy. what happens if you open terminal and use "u1sdtool --connect"
<commodoor> benste, try this first > ubuntuone-preferences
<benste> commodoor: prefs: not connected
<commodoor> benste, with the second commando?
<benste> using CLI - nothing happens
<benste> 2nd command = prefs => prefs window with not connected status
<benste> CLI = first command
<commodoor> benste, do you have ubuntu one installes?
<benste> don't know -- guess it is preinstalled with the system
<commodoor> benste, if you com from fresh install it should come pre installed
<benste> indeed havin  1.4.4.1-0ubuntu1
<commodoor> benste, what happens if you use > sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client*
<benste> wants to install
<benste>   ubuntuone-client-dbg ubuntuone-client-tools
<benste> but the rest is already present
<benste> do we nee the client tools ?
<benste> gues the dbg isn't necessary
<commodoor> benste, i installed them all
<benste> if they would be neccessary this would be a bug in the prebuild iso wouldn't it ?
<benste> insalled now trying again ?
<commodoor> benste, yes
<commodoor> benste, i'm not the best help here, but doing my best
<commodoor> benste, it should work out of box
<benste> settings still showing - not connected + 0kb (0%used)
<commodoor> benste, do you get preferences screen
<benste> via indicator not - via menu yes
<commodoor> benste, what does it say when you look in devices
<benste> does u1 use the same kind of authentification like the software center ? - because this one doesn't show up anymore
<benste> there is only the local PC
<benste> -- btw. where does U1 store it's settings - i've copyied some of them from lucid
<commodoor> benste, did you authorized it before?
<benste> in lucid ?
<commodoor> benste, go to System / preferences / Passwords and Encryption Keys
<commodoor> benste, do you see ubuntu one there
<benste> within login
<commodoor> yes
<benste> there is an oauth token something in there - should i delete it ?
<commodoor> if you delete you can setup U1 again
<benste> in the prefs window ?
<benste> not getings any kind of authentification there
<commodoor> benste, after deleting login info and reopoen ubuntuone-preferences it shuld try to login again with your information
<benste> it didn't
<benste> maybe have to kill the daemon too ?
<commodoor> try this first in terminal > u1sdtools --quit
<commodoor> benste, yes
<benste> stopped
<benste> - now openeing prefs again ?
<commodoor> benste, now open prefereces
<benste> :-) now the indicator is working and I'm getting an authentification window
<commodoor> benste, nice now try to authenticate
<benste> working :-)
<benste> showed me using 3xx MB of 2 gb which is true
<benste> but showing not connected
<commodoor> benste, alos in devices?
<benste> -- create connection in devices solved the issue
<benste> it's now syncing
<benste> thanks a lot commodoor
<commodoor> benste, no problem
<benste> and now my indicator for u1 is also showing 191 files to sync :-)
<commodoor> benste, nice to hear everything is working again
<benste> btw. removed the two packages again - they're not necessary
<commodoor> ok
<duanedesign> hello benste
<duanedesign> commodoor: you are on Maverick?
<commodoor> duanedesign, yes
<commodoor> duanedesign, why?
<duanedesign> commodoor: i thought i saw a bug on this the other day
<commodoor> duanedesign, oh you mean that it doesn'r connect automaticly?
<duanedesign> commodoor: yes
<duanedesign> bug 651237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 2) (heat: 257)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<commodoor> duanedesign, thnx will look at the bug
<commodoor> duanedesign, it's annoying
<duanedesign> Lunar_Lamp: are you still having issues with Ubuntu One?
<Lunar_Lamp> duanedesign: not on my desktop machines, no. However, I still cannot sync the contacts on my iPhone.
<Lunar_Lamp> It seems to complete the sending phase happily, but crashes when it's done 1 or 2 of the receiving.
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> Lunar_Lamp: you are using the Funambol application on your phone?
<Lunar_Lamp> duanedesign: I'm usingb the ubuntuone app, so yes.
<icesword> hi
<icesword> ok, does ubuntu one cloud has a file size limit?
<kklimonda> icesword: it was 5GB few months back
<icesword> kklimonda, is it allowed for me to upload like a 100 M or bigger size FILE
<kklimonda> icesword: sure
<icesword> kklimonda, thx
<icesword> kklimonda, nice one
<icesword> kklimonda, ehh, it's slow, where is the server locating
<kklimonda> in US
<icesword> kklimonda, thanks
<commodoor> kklimonda, is there only one server?
<icesword> commodoor, lol
<icesword> commodoor, it has mirrors for sure, i guess
<commodoor> icesword, that was waht i was wondering
<kklimonda> commodoor: U1 uses amazon cloud as a storage (and probably also for computing)
<commodoor> kklimonda, does amazone cloud have mirrors outside US?
<kklimonda> commodoor: not really, there are three different datacenters but you can't seamlessly migrate data between them.
<icesword> commodoor, ehh, if you donate, you can set your pc as a one
<commodoor> icesword, i have a home server with 10.04. but my connection isn't fast enough :P
<commodoor> kklimonda, that explains why it can be slow sometimes
<icesword> commodoor, if you charge your account, if would be happy to serve
<icesword> ;D
<commodoor> icesword, i have 20GB and planning to go to 60GB
<commodoor> icesword, and maybe more :P
<icesword> commodoor, lol muhhaha
<commodoor> icesword, i will by U1 space instead of dropbox ;)
<icesword> hmm
<commodoor> icesword, if you ask why because so i'm donating (kind of) ubuntu and having backup space. i'm a full time ubuntu user
<icesword> ok
<commodoor> haha
<kklimonda> well, the new pricing did make U1 a good alternative to Dropbox
<commodoor> 20Gb plans are great
<commodoor> kklimonda, i noticed that U1 does first meta than the uplaod
<commodoor> kklimonda, can't it be done at the same time? it would make the proces faster
<kklimonda> no idea, I can only assume that consistent metadata between server and client is required for U1 to sync properly.
<commodoor> hmm ok, maybe a idea to make the syncdeamon upload the files that are ready with meta.
<Pilif12p> Hey, Anyone know if http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-9f94cd73-56c7-4381-b09a-86a2f2101014 is related to Bindwood?
<rapha> Hmm
<rapha> Is there any way _at_all_ how I could buy a U1 mobile subscription without a credit card?
<rapha> (It's stupid anyway - in the U.S. everybody might own a credit card, but here in Germany a lot of ppl don't)
<rapha> Also, why doesn't it show the price in € but only in US$?
<Lunar_Lamp> rapha: when you pay you can choose between EUR and USD.
<rapha> Lunar_Lamp: well, can
<rapha> Lunar_Lamp: well, can't pay since it requires a credit card
<Lunar_Lamp> rapha: there might be other solutions. I'm not sure, I'm not really too familiar with ubuntuone!
<Lunar_Lamp> (I'm here for support myself :-)
<rapha> Lunar_Lamp: that case:
<rapha> honk
<rapha> Lunar_Lamp: now somebody should look by :)
<rapha> (me would *love* to know what happens when you say "honk" - probably a very loud siren going off in rye's home or something)
<rapha> hmm and i'm just realising how much the web interface sucks...
<MashPotato> hey, I noticed that ubuntuone.com would compress the file on the fly when downloading it (while downloading a file via wget/curl) - is there a way to tell ubuntuone.com not to compress the file, with a http parameter for example?
<pmjdebruijn> I've noticed that some songs aren't available in the Ubuntu One Music Store, but are available from 7digital themselves
<rapha> honk
<rapha> :-)
<pmjdebruijn> Weird Al being one example
<rapha> pmjdebruijn: maybe they can't sell them in the U1 store because of licensing issues?
<pmjdebruijn> Swedish House Mafia being another
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> different regions have different 'stores'
<pmjdebruijn> duanedesign: I'm using the NL store from 7digital too
<pmjdebruijn> so same region
<rapha> duanedesign: any idea if i have a chance to get a U1 mobile subscription without owning a credit card?
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, is there any chance of this getting resolved in the future?
<duanedesign> here is a good explanation of the different regions and what is available https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#What%20regions%20of%20the%20world%20will%20be%20able%20to%20purchase%20songs?
<pmjdebruijn> I'd rather buy at U1
<pmjdebruijn> oh wait
<pmjdebruijn> I misread that
<pmjdebruijn> only two labels are available to the EU?
<pmjdebruijn> damn
<duanedesign> rapha: good question about the CC
<duanedesign> let me see..
<duanedesign> rapha: i know that you used to have a credit card.
<rapha> duanedesign: me?! I never had one!
<rapha> duanedesign: what do you mean by CC?
<duanedesign> credit card
<rapha> ah okay
<rapha> well i never in my life owned a credit card
<duanedesign> i know that you used to have to have a credit caard
<rapha> maybe you confuse me with somebody?
<rapha> how can you even know that? o_O
<duanedesign> no just bad grammar
<rapha> oooh
<rapha> wait
<rapha> rofl
<rapha> now i get it
<duanedesign> :)
<rapha> it's stupid really - here in germany lots of people don't have one and don't want one either
<rapha> i mean i understand that u.s. citizens are crazy about them, but Ubuntu is supposed to be international
<duanedesign> yes, i dislike things that require credit cards. I for one dont want one
 * rapha will just wait till the appropriate developer comes 
<duanedesign> aha, yes it does look like a credit card is necessary.
<duanedesign> rapha: from the Terms of Service: "The services consist of a free and paid subscriptions. An Ubuntu One subscription is required for all services and a valid credit card is required for paid subscriptions."
<Pilif12p> Any ubuntu one devs here?
<duanedesign> Pilif12p: not usually on the weekends.
<duanedesign> Pilif12p: did you have a question?
<Pilif12p> duanedesign: yeah,is  http://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-9f94cd73-56c7-4381-b09a-86a2f2101014 is related to Bindwood
<duanedesign> Pilif12p: there is a bug report on firefox4s compatability with bindwood https://bugs.launchpad.net/bindwood/+bug/648587
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 648587 in bindwood "bindwood is incompatible with Firefox 4 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<Pilif12p> duanedesign: i know, i commented on it
<duanedesign> haha
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> urbanape: ping
<Pilif12p> But currently whatever it is keeps on crashing my firefox, and I'm going to file a bug w/ mozilla to fix whatever's crashing it if it affects users other than me
<rapha> duanedesign: thanks ... too sad :(
<duanedesign> Pilif12p: i think urbanape would be the developer you would want to talk with about Bindwood
<Pilif12p> ok
<rapha> duanedesign: any idea who would be the right person to talk to for possible paypal support?
<duanedesign> rapha: hmm, thats a tough one. I am not sure.
<rapha> duanedesign: don't tell me the sabdfl
<beuno> rapha, paypal support is in our roadmap
<beuno> for the Natty release
<duffydack> nice
<rapha> beuno: cool, thanks for the answer!
<commodoor> can we find somewhere changelog for U1-indicator ?
 * rapha will just have to do without syncing his phone for another half-year :P
#ubuntuone 2010-10-17
<commodoor> hi, i het > Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.TimedOut: Activation of com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon timed out
<commodoor> someone knows what it is?
<duffydack> using the indicator, it keeps going grey (not connected) and says when I click on it, "waiting for everything to settle"  whats that?
<commodoor> duffydack, are you on maverick?
<duffydack> yup
<commodoor> duffydack, it's a bug in maverick
<commodoor> duffydack, it happens when starting the pc
<duffydack> been using it for a week, not noticed it before
<commodoor> bug 651237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<commodoor> duffydack, i have it sinds i upgraded to maverick
<commodoor> duffydack, i also have to keep connecting manually
<duffydack> mine connects after boot, and has only just started disconnecting like, today.. it connects now and then
<commodoor> duffydack, maybe it's not the same bug. i don't see rye here he knows more
<commodoor> duffydack, you should ask him
<duffydack> my client does say disconnected, its tried to connect and failed.   watching the indicator it says negotiating connection, then authenticating, and stays like the for 15-20 seconds, then gives up.
<commodoor> duffydack, can you put your log ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon.log in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/LbfVGdu6
<commodoor> duffydack, looking
<commodoor> duffydack, have a minute?
<duffydack> sure
<commodoor> duffydack, can you do > u1sdtool --status
<commodoor> duffydack, in terminal
<duffydack> http://pastebin.com/9sfj96kA
<enbloc> does ubuntu one understand symlinks? If I create a symlink in my public folder, will it descend into that? can I share a whole directory like that?
<enbloc> and do they need to be ubuntu one customers?
<commodoor> duffydack, waht does it say when ou try > u1sdtools --connect
<duffydack> nothing
<commodoor> enbloc, if you want to share a folder you can press right click and share with ubuntuone. it works for everyone
<enbloc> and how do I give people links to that?
<enbloc> because I have no option for it that I can see
<commodoor> duffydack, i think there is something wrong with your client
<duffydack> why today
<commodoor> enbloc, first you have to share the folder with U1 then the option share will be enabled
<commodoor> duffydack, does it sometimes connect or not at all
<duffydack> been fine since I installed maverick last week, till today
<duffydack> looking at the indicator, its trying to connect at intervals, and fails
<duffydack> heh, clever.  No command 'u1sdtools' found, did you mean: Command 'u1sdtool' from package 'ubuntuone-client' (main)
<commodoor> duffydack, damn my mistake lol
<duffydack> thats what ubuntu told me
<duffydack> uts becoming self aware :)
<duffydack> its*
<commodoor> i'm helping 3 people at one time so i;m tyoing fast :P
<duffydack> I`ll reboot , internet also..see what happens
<duffydack> Nope :(
<commodoor> duffydack, when you open u1 preferences do you see your device?
<duffydack> yes
<commodoor> duffydack, is the button connect disabled?
<duffydack> nothing has changedno
<duffydack> oops
<duffydack> No.
<duffydack> clicking connect does nothing
<duffydack> its working now...
<commodoor> we can also re-authorize your computer
<duffydack> took a long time and a few authenticating/negotiating
<commodoor> duffydack, i you are getting a time out
<duffydack> sync complete.
<commodoor> duffydack, is it now connected?
<duffydack> yup
<commodoor> duffydack, i think you have the same bug as me
<duffydack> my config is the same it was a week ago..
<duffydack> just today its playing silly beggars
<commodoor> duffydack, i also seeing this since maverick
<duffydack> first Ive seen it
<enbloc> okay - so I'm synchronizing a folder (outside of Ubuntu One/Public), and I right click 'Share on Ubuntu One' .  It asks me 'Share With' and it won't take blank or nobody for an answer
<commodoor> you put the mail there
<enbloc> ok I don't think this will work for me
<commodoor> enbloc, why? i have donw this to and it worked
<enbloc> I want to be able to share half a dozen files in a directory with several strangers on IRC
<commodoor> enbloc, oow you mean share public link
<enbloc> yes
<commodoor> enbloc, i don't know if you can share a folder with public link, but files you can sync with symlink
<enbloc> I don't even know if they have ubuntu one
<commodoor> then you have to use public link.
<commodoor> enbloc, i'm using dropbox to share public files and U1 for personal things
<commodoor> enbloc, but with both you can't share a folder
<commodoor> enbloc, or you have to make it a .zip
<enbloc> ugh. trying to debug a geda schematic->netlist with sub components
<enbloc> zip it is
<enbloc> tbhanks
<commodoor> are there any U1 android users?
<karni> oh.. question to me, and I didn't make it to respond :<
<russjr08> Guys, I am having a problem with Ubuntu One, the computer has been linked to the account but it says disconnected. When I click connect it says "Synchronization in progress..." then after a few seconds goes back to disconnected
<russjr08> ok, it seems to have fixed it self
<kklimonda> honk ? :)
<kklimonda> my syncdaemon is stuck at uploading files
<jamdatadude> honk
<rye> jamdatadude, hi
<jamdatadude> hello
<jamdatadude> I keep getting ssl handshake failures
<rye> jamdatadude, yes, me too, pinging admins
<jamdatadude> ahh sweet
<jamdatadude> I decided today to convert from dropbox
<rye> jamdatadude, this is really strange as I was getting perfectly stable connection just 2 hours ago
<jamdatadude> was freaked out it wasn't syncing
<jamdatadude> yeah same here rye
<jamdatadude> I moved a few files
<jamdatadude> earlier, but when I got back from lunch tried to move the full box over
<jamdatadude> ooh I'm moving again :)
<rye> anybody got auth succeeded? SSL setup is now ok
<duffydack> mine keeps trying to auth today.. been fine since install of maverick last week..then today, bam
<rye> ok, got past auth now, monitoring...
<duffydack> what does 'waiting for everything to settle' mean
<rye> duffydack, it is now "Waiting before reconnect..." in trunk, i know, it is an awful description.
<duffydack> I get that, then checking client version, then negotiation, then auth and after 15-20 secs just gives up.
<rye> duffydack, basically syncdaemon waits for existing connection to be reset
<rye> duffydack, wow, i got to Synchronizing!
<duffydack> after a while it 'just worked' for a while and then went back to being sucky no worky
<duffydack> is this down to some new auth system being implemented then ?
<tstreit> Hi I just upgraded my Ubuntu One account and I am not able to sync my files to the service.  Looking at the client it connects and stays connected for about 30 seconds and disconnects, then reconnects.  It synced all the folders that I checked to sync but the files are not transferring.
<tstreit> honk
<rye> tstreit, we are aware of this issue and are investigating this at the moment
<tstreit> Okay so it's not just my computer?
<rye> tstreit, no, it is a service performance drop and we are checking what can be done now. Earlier the connection was being dropped and client tried to disconnect/reconnect constantly due to SSL handshake timeouts. This is now fixed. Currently the processing times are higher than usual and this is what is being investigating now
<tstreit> Okay thanks, I was going mad trying to figure out what was wrong on my end.
<duffydack> aha, sync complete.. its connected finally
<duffydack> ugh, no its not.. still synchronising..a long time for 30k :)
<duffydack> oops, and there it goes again.  off
<duffydack> this ubuntuone-indicator is very useful indeed :)
<duffydack> woudnt know this was happening otherwise, unless I loaded the client, and why would I do that...
<jamdatadude>  where did you get that
<jamdatadude> perhaps would be useful to me as well
<duffydack> it should be included by default with ubuntu.. :)
<duffydack> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rye/ubuntuone-extras
<duffydack> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-indicator
<duffydack> you`ll find it in 'Other'
<tstreit> Thanks for that duffydack
<duffydack> thank rye
<tstreit> Well thank you both. ;-)
<rye> ok, anybody seing weirdness in file sync speed now?
<duffydack> only seeing sync
<duffydack> for 2 hours with a 33k file
<tstreit> Still not syncing, but staying connected much longer.  Should I click restart?
<tstreit> Can't connect again.
<tstreit> Okay I am able to reconnect after restarting my computer.  Now just waiting for it to cache all the files.
<duffydack> sync complete.  impressive.. 3 hours for 33k
<duffydack> :)
<duffydack> lets see how long it stays connected
<tstreit> Good for you. :-)  I am trying to sync my music folder which I know it will take a long time but I have been waiting four hours for it to just start syncing.
<tstreit> okay looks like something is happening, I will let you all know
<rye> duffydack, could you please re-test your sync performance?
<duffydack> k
<duffydack> edited my little txt file, added a carriage return, saved.  bang on.
<rye> duffydack, so it means that it worked for you well, right?
<duffydack> yup :)
<duffydack> I wouldnt even know without your indicator.
<duffydack> seriously, get this thing in ubuntu/main
<eweissge> I'm having trouble syncing my contacts with ubuntu one in Evolution
<eweissge> the wiki says it's working again, and I still can't sync
<eweissge> Can anyone help me?
<rye> eweissge, what Ubuntu version are you running?
<eweissge> 10.10
<eweissge> 64bit
<rye> duffydack, well, being out of the distro it should be able to adopt to the needs of the people using it faster. I still hope somebody comes up with some kind of network activity indicator which will be able to house such services as Ubuntu One, firefox downloads, heh, even wget things and only show "Uploading / Downloading" things and doing nothing.
<rye> eweissge, are you able to access the contacts using evolution?
<eweissge> my local contacts yes
<eweissge> couchdb no
<duffydack> well, its just plain SILLY that we dont know something is wrong unless we use the u1 client.. and why would we wanna run that ??
<duffydack> people only run that to change settings or add their pc.. run of the mill stuff, never.
<rye> duffydack, yes, exactly. If we (as a community) come up with something that is so awesome the team accepts to be a proper solution for the problem then i am sure we will have this in upcoming versions.
<duffydack> if they can include gwibber, they`ll include this....
<rye> duffydack, for example until I started implementing the estimation readings we were not aware that syncdaemon did not actually provide any useful info regarding the queue size in bytes.
<eweissge> What should I do?
<rye> eweissge, is evolution-couchdb package installed?
<eweissge> yes
<eweissge> ver 0.5.0-0ubuntu1
<eweissge> I've tried several different fixes with no success
<rye> eweissge, ok, could you please look at ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log to see whether there are any fatal errors?
<eweissge> I find lots of errors, but the string fatal doesn't show up, the log is huge
<rye> eweissge, ok, lets clean it up, please run /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rye> eweissge, then killall desktopcouch-service
<rye> eweissge, run rm ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/*.log to clean-up all the logs
<eweissge> k done
<rye> eweissge, after that... run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/ubuntuone-scripts/desktopcouch-futon.py script - it will start desktopcouch which will start couchdb and then log you into futon management interface
<rye> eweissge, replication process will also be started then and you will be able to look at  ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log with less noise
<eweissge> ./desktopcouch-futon.py
<eweissge> Traceback (most recent call last):
<eweissge>   File "./desktopcouch-futon.py", line 10, in <module>
<eweissge>     { "desktopcouch": "basic" })
<eweissge> gnomekeyring.NoMatchError
<rye> eweissge, hm, have you ran ubuntuone-preferences? Were all the fields there filled with data (i.e. not Unknown) ?
<eweissge> yes
<rye> eweissge, ok, let me try this
<duffydack> rye, I agree, shuttlecock loves his indicator system and this is the perfect built in applet, alongside the silly indicator-me and sound menu.  To NOT have this load after you setup your U1 account, is as ridiculous as not having a sound indicator for your sound.
<duffydack> I know they disliked the bubble notification because it was 'too noisey' or whatever, but this is the perfect inbetween
#ubuntuone 2011-10-10
<rye> morning
<mandel> morning all!!
<karni> Morning!
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, all!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mandel> czajkowski, hello!
<mandel> czajkowski, I forgot to write the testimonial, can you give me the url again and I'll do it right now :)
<czajkowski> mandel: aloha, do not mention thre rugby
<mandel> czajkowski, I won't...
<czajkowski> mandel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/czajkowski#Testimonials_about_my_work_in_the_Ubuntu_Community
<mandel> I'm glad I was sleeping :P
<czajkowski> dont even get me started talk about upsetting my weekend
<mandel> czajkowski, done!
<mandel> czajkowski, I'm not very good with this things, so I hope is ok :P
<mandel> take a look and let me know :)
<czajkowski> tthanks
<czajkowski> mandel: awwww thanks, now we just need to work on your membership
<czajkowski> I;'m sure there are enough folks in here to back you for membership
<mandel> czajkowski, I'll get down to it on friday, I have lots of bugs to fix :P
<mandel> but I'll definetly try :D
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> and as I said, if you need a hand with your wiki set up, just ask
<czajkowski> makes the meeting easier if we can read a clear wiki page, making sure to harass the folks in here to leave comments
<czajkowski> harass/poke/be nice to :)
<mandel> hehe
<mpt> Is the U1 Music Store no longer provided for Rhythmbox?
<duanedesign> hello mpt
<mpt> hello
<duanedesign> mpt: that is correct
<mpt> ok, I was just wondering about the impact of <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.245>
<mpt> but I'm told that the proportion of Ubuntu users on armel is tiny
<duanedesign> hmm, interesting
<nessita> good morning!
<duanedesign> good morning nessita
<nessita> hi duanedesign!
<czajkowski> oh is that why I cant find my purhcased music as easily any more >:(
<popey> czajkowski: does it not show up in rhythmbox / banshee?
<czajkowski> not as of last night
<czajkowski> or I couldnt find them
<czajkowski> was one of the main reasons I use rb over banshee
<mandel> me
<mandel> nessita, stand up?
<nessita> me!
<mandel> I think we are the only ones, right?
<nessita> mandel: dobey should be here, I think
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: paper work in canonical admin. Continued work in the migration code (almost finished) TODO: propose merge for the above. Work in the auto-update. Confirm bug in O BLOCK: need info on how to track an rt.
<mandel> Jessica, go
<mandel> ag, nessita
<nessita> Jessica?
<nessita> DONE: freaky friday
<nessita> TODO: u1client refactoring so we can have multiplatform u1sdtool
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<mandel> stupid spelling correction ;)
<mandel> nessita, it thinks you are jessica
<nessita> lol
<mandel> nessita, do you know how do I track an rt number, I need to sort out the new beta release
<mandel> the one from the email from ralsina
<nessita> mandel: I'm not sure, you should ping a l.osa in our internal channel
<mandel> nessita, ok, I'll do so. I'm of 20 min for lunch
<nessita> ack
 * mandel lunch
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, how are we translating the control panel
<mandel> nessita, I wanted to install on my parents computer but they don't want to have the software in eng
<nessita> mandel: if you just choose ubuntu in spanish, you will get the controlpanel in spanish
<nessita> mandel: our translations are packaged and installed in the 'default' translation packages
<dobey> nessita: today is a national holiday in US. roberto mentioned it was in AR also
<nessita> dobey: hey there! I did not know about the holiday in US... (I did about the .ar but I'm swapping)
<nessita> dobey: enjoy your holiday then
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> nessita, my parents use windows :(
<nessita> mandel: no translation for any windows component (yet)
<mandel> nessita, it would be nice to add that at some point
<nessita> mandel: indeed
<mandel> nessita, but we are using gettext, right? should we find an way just to include the po files?
<nessita> mandel: maybe, I haven't looked into it
<mandel> nessita, ok, I might do during friday, maybe is not terribly hard
<mandel> the problem migth be locating the files and generating them..
<nessita> mandel: I'm pretty sure we should be able to "fetch" those from launchpad's translations
<mandel> nessita, that sounds like a reasonable expectation :)
<nessita> mandel: I'm re-reviewing uninstall-old-app. I guess that all the comments inside is_old_beta_installed should be moved to get_property_for_product. And, for clarity sake, I would advice defining get_property_for_product before the is_old_beta_installed function...
<nessita> mandel: can you please change that?
<nessita> mandel: I added that and another docstrings fixed to the MP
<mandel> nessita, sure, simple fix
<mandel> nessita, fixes done and pushed
<mandel> revno 89
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, EOD here, I sent an update regarding the auto-update, will try to see WTF is going on tom morning!
<mandel> adios
<nessita> mandel: bye!
<nessita> lunchtime!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-11
<tntc> hey, any update on the whole "android can't save playlists" stuff?
<tntc> I mean, it has been a few months now.
<tntc> I'd really like to be able to save playlists from my phone.
<mandel> morning all!!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<karni> Good morning!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<mandel> czajkowski, hello
<czajkowski> mandel: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/10/10/encouraging-membership/ subtle as a brick
<mandel> czajkowski, how is it being a project manager? ;)
<mandel> czajkowski, I noticed hehehe
<mandel> I do read you blog :D
<czajkowski> mandel: well as of yesterda I now lead 3 projects and do all their documentation
<mandel> czajkowski, nice, waht are they about?
<czajkowski> including writing fucntional specs for stuff I've not heard from the client so this could be fun
<czajkowski> getting to draw wire frames and scope out the projects is kinda cool though
<czajkowski> mandel: I work for codegent.com
<czajkowski> digital media advertising place
<czajkowski> so very different to what Iv'e done before, but 3 of the lads use Ubuntu
<czajkowski> rest are on macs for design
<czajkowski> small company but nice
<czajkowski> so I get lots of hands on experience
<czajkowski> http://www.jennycraig.com/ and http://www.4music.com/ are two of their larger campaigns
 * mandel looks
<mandel> czajkowski, 4music is related to channel 4, right?
<czajkowski> mandel: yes
<czajkowski> mandel: and then I fit my Ubuntu around work :)
<mandel> czajkowski, nice!! but then, why were you using windows?
<mandel> unless you where tweeting from somewhere else :P
<czajkowski> I use tweetdeck as it's faster for real time ranting for rugby
<czajkowski> 5 min refresh is too slow
<czajkowski> and on windows as I need to write docs and read docs so less important I guess I could install Ubunut
<czajkowski> just not had the chance
<mandel> czajkowski, I tried office on wine and works really well, so that is an option
<mandel> czajkowski, tweetdeck you can install in ubuntu since is this adobe thing (I cannot remember the name) but it does not blend well with unity :(
<czajkowski> mandel: I use tweetdec in chrome so it's ok
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias!!!!
<gatox> hi everyone
<czajkowski> just here a month so been trying to find my feet
<gatox> mandel, hii
<mandel> czajkowski, you are just there a month, I though it was a full time job
<czajkowski> mandel: yup[ but here a month so far...
<mandel> gatox, may I have reviews from you regarding the ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<czajkowski> it's a 4 month contrcat to start off with
<gatox> mandel, shoot
<czajkowski> and may or may not be renewed, depends if it saves money I'm taking over the over flow from 2 other PMs
<mandel> gatox, I still own you trying the mac .app but I have had no internet at home and don't want to stay in the office :P
<mandel> czajkowski, ah.. so its quite open then
<gatox> mandel, i understand (not having internet at home is pure pain!)... :P
<czajkowski> mandel: if I get offered something permant in between now and then I'd consider it
<czajkowski> also doing part time work for another company as well
<czajkowski> oh and have a life :)
<mandel> gatox, here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/uninstall-old-app/+merge/77225
<mandel> czajkowski, really? well better to have two jobs than none hehhe
<czajkowski> yeah 4 months no work and then I got 4 jobs in 1 week
<mandel> czajkowski, I wish I knew about someone hiring..
<mandel> czajkowski, wow! well, lets hope it does not kill you
<czajkowski> no fear
<gatox> mandel, ok, on it
<czajkowski> I have salsa dancing and Zumba now twice a week to do something totally different
<mandel> gatox, that branch will cal the msi c lib to uninstall the old app, should be simple to understand :)
<mandel> czajkowski, really!! doe linaro, nice!!!
<mandel> fuck! did I say this here..
<mandel> puto irc!!! puto xchat
<gatox> mandel, so i need to have u1 installed to test this branch?
<czajkowski> mandel: windows!! you of all people should be used to windows!!!
<mandel> gatox, no, the tests do not need it
<gatox> mandel, ah ok
<mandel> gatox, I'll be proposing a new branch that has all the pieces together and will need to do a IRL for that
<mandel> gatox, this one will just fake calling the c lib :)
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> gatox, there is a migration one later and a branch that puts everything in place.. I did not want to send a 1000 lines MP
<gatox> mandel, jejeje ok
<mandel> gatox, to build a pacakage we still have to use ralsinas branch, right?
<gatox> mandel, yep
<mandel> gatox, ag..
<mandel> gatox, I'll try to build a new pacakage, but last time I failied in my machine.. this should be in trunk asap :(
<gatox> mandel, ok, let me know if you need something... here ir work
<gatox> it
<mandel> gatox, I'm going to first try to reproduce bug #745540 and will ping you if I need any help with the windows code
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 51) (dups: 2) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
 * mandel installs gnome 3 in a vm
<gatox> mandel, ack
<mandel> I really don't like to be installing the gnome 3 ppa to tests things like this.. lame
<gatox> mandel, +1 to your branch
<gatox> mandel, also can you re-review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license-again/+merge/78596
<gatox> mandel, and if you are so kind :P this one too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-wrong-buttons/+merge/78663 (both very trivial)
<mandel> gatox, sure
<nessita> hello all!
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> mandel: how is it going?
<nessita> hi gatox, how was the holiday?
<gatox> nessita, reaaaaaaally relaxing :P
<gatox> nessita, and i didn't have internet for the most day.... so it was a good thing to take the holiday :P
<nessita> gatox: heh
<gatox> nessita, i have a couple of branches for review if you have the time
<mandel> nessita, fine, trying to know what is going on with the auto-update and installing gnome3 to see if I can reproduce bug #745540
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 51) (dups: 2) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<nessita> gatox: give me one or two
<mandel> context swtich is killing me hehehe
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<nessita> mandel: what's the problem with the autoupdate? the xml or our code?
<mandel> nessita, between the server and the bitrock code, I'm trying it with my own server and the one.ubuntu.com servers, from mine works, from the one.ubuntu.com does not.. I need to look closer
<nessita> gatox: Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_controllers.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.
<gatox> :S
<gatox> fixing
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh i fix that, i forgot to push
<gatox> nessita, i have another little no mocker branch too for keyring
<nessita> gatox: shoot
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/no-mocker2/+merge/78943
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, about this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/851356
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851356 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Folder list may show garbage for user homes non-ascii (affects: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Triaged]
<nessita> gatox: speaking of the review, I have a lint issue:
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/keyring/tests/test_windows.py:
<nessita>     77:  [E1103, TestWindowsKeyring.test_set_credentials] Instance of 'Deferred' has no 'data' member (but some types could not be inferred)
<gatox> nessita, ok, fixing....
<nessita> gatox: yes, tell me about that bug
<gatox> nessita, can i create a folder "ñoño/u1", choose "add a folder from this computer"...... and according to the bug should i see that weird chars?
<nessita> gatox: nopes, you need to have a windows weird username
<nessita> gatox: like ñoño ñandú
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhh ok
<duanedesign> nessita: when you get a moment could you look at this exception.log for windows client. https://pastebin.canonical.com/54155/
<nessita> duanedesign: sure
<nessita> duanedesign: is this syncdaemon-exceptions.log? do we have the "matching" syncdaemon.log file?
<duanedesign> nessita: yes it ism and yes i do
<duanedesign> nessita: https://pastebin.canonical.com/54156/
<duanedesign> .3
<nessita> duanedesign: looking
<duanedesign> thank you!
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: would you please help me understand this log? https://pastebin.canonical.com/54156/ in particular from line 621
<nessita> mandel: can we make, in a future branch, this line: Events from ReadDirectoryChangesW are [(3, u'Fawaz Al Ammary\\Rnw\\OutcomeAcutePericarditis.Rnw')] show what the 3 is?
<mandel> nessita, yes, I can certainly do
 * mandel looks
<mandel> 621: ReadDirectoryChangesW are [(IN_MODIFY, u'Fawaz Al Ammary')]
<mandel> 625: Events from ReadDirectoryChangesW are [(IN_MODIFY, u'Fawaz Al Ammary\\Rnw\\OutcomeAcutePericarditis.Rnw')]
<mandel> 628:  Events from ReadDirectoryChangesW are [(IN_MODIFY, u'Fawaz Al Ammary\\Rnw\\OutcomeAcutePericarditis.Rnw')]
<mandel> nessita, ^
<mandel> nessita, all those should be translated to an OPEN_FILE, CLOSE_WRITE pair
<mandel> nessita, please create a bug regarding the logging and I'll create a branch so that we get nice logs from now on
<nessita> mandel: can we make a branch (when you finish the autoupdate thingy) to have the IN_MODIFY instead of the 3? (and the same mapping to the rest of the costants. Great I'll create a bug
<nessita> mandel: so, how come we get a KeyError in like 637
<nessita> in line 637?
<mandel> nessita, for reference: https://pastebin.canonical.com/54159/
<nessita> mandel: filesystem_notifications is emitting an event over a file that is not in the metadata of the filesystem_manager :-/
<mandel> nessita, yep, looks like that, but that does not make sense
<mandel> nessita, although I know there was a bug in the local_rescan that rye found (both on linux and windows
<mandel> nessita, I think facundobatista knows about it, but I don't know if it is the same issue
<nessita> mandel: this does not look like local_rescan is involved, no?
<mandel> but since we are talking about a UDF..
<mandel> nessita, maybe local rescan added the watcher but not the metadata?
<mandel> nessita, I'm just trying to think about possible causes
<nessita> mandel: I'm tempted to say "no way" :-)
<facundobatista> mandel, don't guess, read logs :)
<mandel> facundobatista, I know.. :P
<mandel> nessita, we need the part of the logs in which the watchers are added, and see what is going on
<nessita> mandel: you have the whole log there
<mandel> nessita, hm, is not the full log from the start of sd, we should have a least one 'Adding single watch on ~/Ubuntu One'
<nessita> mandel: ah no, is not since it rotated... but why you need the start-start?
<mandel> nessita, I'd like to know when was the watcher added
<mandel> nessita, nevertheless, this version has the broken is_path_dir, right?
<mandel> nessita, I think we should push that update and ask for the logs then
<mandel> nessita, I need to go for lunch, can we continue this after the stand up?
<nessita> mandel: yeah, this is the broken version
<nessita> mandel: sure
<nessita> mandel: the bug is #872254
<mandel> nessita, superb, thx! I'll be back asap
 * mandel jots down bug number
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> duanedesign: so, we're not completely sure why the KeyError is happening, but last week mandel fixed a bug in the watch manager module, where some watches were not removed from dirs and then some event were propagated from dirs that were not supposed to emit events
<nessita> duanedesign: would you know if the path which is giving the KeyError is supposed to be synced?
<duanedesign> let me see
<duanedesign> nessita: "I have added one folder to sync from the Windows machine My Documents\subfolder. This seems to work and the files in the subfolder are synced, however, all to the subsubfolders, i.e, My Documents\subfolder\subsubfolder, are not synced."
<duanedesign> from ticket, if that helps^
<nessita> duanedesign: right, that may help. Since we currently have some garbage on those logs, can you please request to this user to shutdown syncdaemon, move the logs away (but no delete), install the update that was released on Friday, and restart? then, once syncdaemon reaches IDLE (Control panel says files sync up to date), ask for the whole logs again, if possible
<duanedesign> ok, thank you
<nessita> duanedesign: thank *you*!
<rye> weird.. nessita, i just tried to use the old ubuntuone/hammertime token with ubuntu-sso, it claims to be migrating the token, but it remains in UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com and control panel shows "There was a problem while retrieving the credentials"
<rye> nessita, i have DEBUG logs :)
<nessita> rye: how come will it claim to migrate the token? we don't do token migration, as far as I know :-) logs please!
<rye> nessita, unsee it for now, my tokens are wrong
<rye> nessita, but SSO does migration, i see _migrate_old_token_name :)
<nessita> rye: looking the source code
<rye> nessita, one customer claims that he is no longer able to log in. We see that the token is no longer on the server, however CP does not invalidate the token (even though it receives 401). The tokens are old-style gnome-keyring ones
<nessita> rye: that migration is from tokens styled Ubuntu One - <machine name> to be transformed to Ubuntu One @ <machine name>, but is always about "new" sso tokens, no hammertime at all
<rye> nessita, ah
<rye> wait
<nessita> rye: right, the issue is that he removed the old-style token from our site
<nessita> rye: contropanel knows how to handle new-style tokens only, he should remove his old token from seahorse I think
<rye> nessita, understood, I now found that it only queries for old style tokens, don't change them to anything else, thank you!
<nessita> rye: :-)
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<dobey> We
<alecu> hello all!
<mandel> alecu, say me ;)
<mandel> shall we start?
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: finnished migration code. Looked into why the auto-update does work in my server but does not when on one.ubuntu.com, I don't know the issue yet. TODO: propose merges. Continue auto-update debugging. Help nessita with file system bug. Reprdouce bug with sso and gnome 3 (already installed it in my system) BLOCK: no, but I need to prioritise all the above
<mandel> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: u1client refactoring so we can have multiplatform u1sdtool, review, bug triage
<nessita> TODO: more of the same, teaching duties
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<alecu> me
<dobey> λ DONE: nat'l holiday
<dobey> λ TODO: SRU work
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: got six branches merged! will invite all of desktop+ to my home for dinner during the sprint.
<alecu> TODO: start looking into proxy support
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> me
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
 * gatox writing notes
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed close on license, fixed default buttons in some pages in the installer.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Working in a CP bug and UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> nO
 * mandel back to lunch
<czajkowski> no aq
<czajkowski> bah
<dobey> czajkowski: he's sprinting
<czajkowski> dobey: which means I can't throw things at him
<czajkowski> :(
<dobey> you can, but We don't know how good your throwing arm is.
<dobey> might not make it across the channel
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita, do you mind if I first fix the issue with the auto-update and then I move to help you with bug 872254
<ubot4> mandel: Error: Bug #872254 not found.
<mandel> alecu, ping
<nessita> mandel: seems reasonable
<mandel> nessita, ok, thx!
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, I have installed the gnome 3 ppa, I'll check that I can reproduce bug 745540 as I have auto-update working, ok?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 745540 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Method "CreateItem" with signature "a{sv}(oayay)b" on interface "org.freedesktop.Secret.Collection" doesn't exist (affects: 51) (dups: 2) (heat: 262)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745540
<mandel> alecu, are there any speciall steps you want me to follow to check that we have the issues (I suppose using txsecrets)
<dobey> mandel: gnome3 ppa? on oneiric?
<mandel> dobey, yep, this guy https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 right?
<mandel> dobey, I did it in a O vm I already had and I did a snapshot before, I'm sure is broken (I have not use it yet)
<dobey> mandel: but why? oneiric ships with gnome 3
<alecu> mandel, "this bug affect me on fresh installed oneiric beta2 and fully updated without add any PPAs"
<alecu> mandel, so, apparently no need for ppas
<dobey> mandel: and that PPA only has 7 packages for oneiric, for which the packages in oneiric are probably newer anyway
<mandel> oh, cool then I can revert to no ppa system :)
<dobey> mandel: using that ppa on 11.04 though, will definitely break ubuntu-sso-client
 * mandel is happy
<mandel> alecu, anyways, I need some time to fix the auto-update first
<mandel> alecu, I installed the ppa because I read 'With gnome-keyring from gnome3 ppa (2.91.93)'
<alecu> mandel, sure. I'm supposed to be updating to Oneiric this week also...
<dobey> mandel: yes, the bug was originally filed a long time ago when someone decided to use it on 11.04
<mandel> alecu, I have a vm with O and a real machine, just in case :P
<mandel> dobey, ah.. me culpa for not reading the date
<alecu> mandel, cool
<dobey> mandel: but we aren't fixing that bug in 11.04; if you want broken PPAs on your system, add nightlies too :)
<alecu> mandel, so, testing whether you con reproduce that bug in the O vm would be fine.
<alecu> mandel, so, try deleting the credentials and trying to log in again
<mandel> alecu, ok, got it
<alecu> mandel, I'm specially interested in whether it can be reproduced, and if any logs show up.
<mandel> dobey, no thx, I have been cursing at o for a month or so :(
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll get back to you asap
<alecu> dobey, but that bug seems to be popping up again, for some people using the O beta, with no ppas
<alecu> guys, I need to be gone for a while, see you laters.
<dobey> alecu: yeah, i saw
<dobey> mandel: hrmm, well in d-feet org.freedesktop.secrets doesn't actually show any available methods here :(
<dobey> neat, new phone might get here today
<mandel> dobey, let me check in mine
<mandel> nessita, ok, we are at the top of the rt list, so I'm moving towards helping you with that bug
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, let me get the logs and take a look at what is going on..
 * mandel wants to have a mini me
<mandel> gatox, re-review for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license-again/+merge/78596 done, you need an extra +!
<mandel> +1, sorry
<gatox> mandel, thanks!
<mandel> gatox, for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-wrong-buttons/+merge/78663 are we 100% sure that wizard will always be set when showEvent  is called?
<gatox> mandel, yes
<gatox> jeje short answer
<mandel> gatox, short is better, so we can never ever use show in a QWizardPage that has o parent wizard, right?
<gatox> mandel, sorry, didn't understand last one
<mandel> gatox, nothing, don't worry, +1 on that one too
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh if i understand correctly what you said
<gatox> mandel, the answer would be no... we are not using floating pages :P
<mandel> gatox, is a stupid question because we should never get to that
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/default-wrong-buttons/+merge/78663 has 2*+1 feel free to approve it
<gatox> mandel, thanks! :D
<mandel> nessita, regarding bug 872254 those logs are not what we are getting from trunk, wha tI suggest is that we move from int (1, 2, 3) to (IN_CREATE, IN_DELETE) and we get teh raw result from GetReadDirecotryChangesW and the translated pyinotify event
<ubot4> mandel: Error: Bug #872254 not found.
<mandel> nessita,  I'd like to have the raw data from com and what we converted it to
<nessita> mandel: as long as minimize the log entries, I'm +1
<nessita> mandel: we need to have less log lines per Watch event
<mandel> gatox, can I hae a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data/+merge/78387
<mandel> nessita, sure, let me propose a branch with that
<nessita> mandel: great!
<gatox> mandel, on it
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<alecu> and I'm back.
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<gatox> mandel, is this related to your branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706175/ ?
<mandel> gatox, first time I see that.. let me check
<mandel> gatox, nice catch!!! yes the tests are broken, the test for Ansi paths when I changed the call to use the Unicode function (ends with W instead of A)
<mandel> gatox, you have windows in spanish, right?
<gatox> mandel, i'm using an user with name: "ñoño ñandú" now :P
 * czajkowski hugs mandel U1 on windows is nice 
<mandel> czajkowski, I'm glad, you have to hug lots of other people here too :)
<mandel> gatox, puto!!!
<mandel> gatox, can you paste the error in the MP and I'll update the tests tom morning, I' running out of day :(
 * mandel needs longer days
<gatox> mandel, ok
<gatox> mandel, done
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<mandel> nessita, do you want me to add tests for the logs (I suppose is a yes)
<mandel> alecu, testing in O, you said remove creds and tyr again, right?
<nessita> mandel: it would be a good idea, yes. Have you used the mementohandler before?
<alecu> mandel, right
<mandel> nessita, I have seen the use in the ubuntuone-client tests before
<mandel> nessita, I'll have to finish the tests tom then, I'll propose the merge asap
<nessita> mandel: that ease the testing of the logging a lot, you can use that
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> alecu, I did the following:
<mandel> 1. Delete creds using sea-horse
<mandel>  2. u1sdtool -q
<mandel> 3. re-launch ubuntu one
<mandel> alecu, I got my new creds and ubuntu one works correctly (I get quota, acocunt info etc.. in control panel)
<mandel> alecu, I have not tried any syncing :P
<mandel> this is an O with all updates
<mandel> is that all you needed?
<alecu> mandel, can you try: u1sdtool -q; sleep 10; u1sdtool -s
<alecu> mandel, to see if it reconnects fine once credentials are there
<mandel> alecu, sure, on it
<alecu> mandel, or closing and restarting the control panel
<mandel> alecu, I'm using u1sdtool :P
<mandel> alecu, when I did u1sdtool -s I got the following:
<mandel> STATE: LOCAL_RESCAN
<mandel> connection: no user with network
<mandel> description doing local rescan
<mandel> is_connected false
<mandel> is_error False
<alecu> mandel, oh, sorry: u1sdtool -c
<mandel> alecu, though so :P
<mandel> alecu, seems to work ok, I got notifications about files being uploaded etc..
<alecu> mandel, cool then. I'll give it a try when I install Oneiric myself. thanks!
<nessita> mandel: "not user" means without SYS_USER_CONNECT
<nessita> mandel: it usually means no credentials
<nessita> alecu: ^
<nessita> mandel: does it progress after LOCAL_RESCAN to READY and then to SERVER_RESCAN?
<mandel> nessita, let me check
<mandel> nessita, atm: With User with Network
<nessita> mandel: then it progressed
<mandel> ok, so after than, EOD for me then :)
<mandel> nessita, I'll be around in about 4 hours to see if the RT has moved foward to try and get the update today, so feel free to send me any email etc.. if you guys need to
 * mandel walk dog => rugby
<gatox> lunch!... brb
<duanedesign> nessita: is their any readon french characters like éàç would not work w/ Windows client?
<nessita> duanedesign: before last Friday release, every non-ascii character in the user home will break syncdaemon
<nessita> duanedesign: that should be fixed in the last release
 * duanedesign noda
<duanedesign> nods*
<duanedesign> Ill make sure he is updated
<nessita> duanedesign: there can be non-ascii characters in the user name or in the user home path, like in spanish, the home sometimes is: foo/Documentos y configuración/blah
<nessita> ok, I'm gone to the Uni
<nessita> bye!
 * alecu is having lunch
<dobey> the Internet is a lonely place
<czajkowski> evening
<czajkowski> anyone around for a daft question?
<czajkowski> I uploaded some files via the web one.u.c but not into a my doc folder which syncs to my desktop, how can I move them to the /documents folder via the web ?
<czajkowski> is it possible
<rye> czajkowski, moving the files is only possible with REST api and syncdaemon, the web ui does not have this functionality
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> can do it again at work tomrrow
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> wonder was there an easy way
<czajkowski> rye: cheers
<dobey> czajkowski: download it from the web into your Documents folder at home
<czajkowski> dobey: yup that's what I'm doing now
<czajkowski> easiest really
<czajkowski> wondered was there a move to this folder option
<czajkowski> so you could re arrange folders
<dobey> czajkowski: then it will "re-upload" it in your docs folder
<czajkowski> nods
<dobey> would be nice, agreed
<czajkowski> I'd file a bug but it'd be marked wishlist as not that important
<czajkowski> but would be nice in case you make a mistake or just want to chuck things up and then sort out and file
<dobey> so file a bug and mark it wishlist
<dobey> "No way to move files into other folders on web" sounds like a bug to me
<dobey> whether it is wishlist or not is irrelevant
<czajkowski> An error has occurred. Our engineers have been notified and we will work to fix this.
<czajkowski> if I could stop getting this message I would
<dobey> launchpad giving that?
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> one.u.c
<czajkowski> on the web atm
<dobey> oh
<czajkowski> got that a few times today
<dobey> yeah, there are some issues that ops are working on at the moment, so hopefully that will be fixed soon
<czajkowski> I just clicked into a folder then hit back arrow
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> dobey: where can I file a bug against U1
<dobey> for the web site, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<czajkowski> dobey: thanks
<dobey> np
<czajkowski> bug already is there
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/416304
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416304 in ubuntuone-servers "Web Interface: Add move and copy files to another Folder (affects: 17) (dups: 4) (heat: 81)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<dobey> ah ok then :)
<dobey> click "affects me too" :)
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> dobey: you too
<dobey> We?
<czajkowski> dobey: you click me too
<dobey> but We are not affected as We don't use the web site to manage files. :)
<lamalex> Hi, i put files into my u1 sync folder yesterday, and they still do not seem to have sync'd
<duanedesign> hello lamalex
<lamalex> hi
<lamalex> whoops, sorry duanedesign
<lamalex> i guess i accidentally closed xchat :P
<karni> alecu: Hey man. What did you need the oauth fix for? If talking to SSO - I understand. But the Windows client does not use REST for file transfers. What did you guys have issues talking to with OAuth signed requests?
<dobey> karni: sometimes people have problems logging in to u1 on ubuntu/windows
<dobey> karni: because their clocks are busted
<karni> dobey: So SSO it is.
<alecu> karni, well, we use oauth everywhere: for logging in and initially getting the tokens, for signing up, for getting the user info on the control panel, for the syncdaemon protocol login...
<dobey> yep
<dobey> karni: and we use REST for some things
<alecu> and also syncdaemon uses a few rest calls to create shares, and for public files.
<karni> Ah right..
<karni> dobey: alecu: That makes sense. Thanks :)
<alecu> no prob!
<duanedesign> lamalex: hello
<duanedesign> alecu: fyi - I have gotten a few tickets from people having trouble syncing subfolders in Windows
<alecu> duanedesign, please, can you point me at them?
<duanedesign> alecu: I showed this one to nessita this morning. https://pastebin.canonical.com/54156/
<duanedesign> alecu: and I am now waiting on logs from two other users
<duanedesign> as soon as i get them I will forward them on to you all
<j0nr> evening
<j0nr> I am planning on doing a fresh install with 11,10 soon. My question to you... what do I do with my Music folder which is currently synced to UbuntuOne?
<duanedesign> hello j0nr
<duanedesign> j0nr: This FAQ will help. https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/im-setting-up-ubuntu-one-on-a-new-computer-or-re-installing-my-operating-system-how-should-i-do-this/
<j0nr> duanedesign: thanks... so I don't want to replicate that ubuntuone file on new setup.... but how do I get around backing up my music? I don't want to (or see the need to) just delete my music (scary) and then redownload it ALL from U1
<j0nr> what would happen if i backup my music, reinstall ubuntu, copy my music back onto the new install, THEN setup ubuntuone?
<duanedesign> i would back it up because you never know what can happen
<j0nr> but would putting it back in the same location ~/Music and then setting up U1 mean that U1 would recognise that that is the same folder of music?
<j0nr> or would it think it is a completely seperate folder of music, try to upload that and also try to download the one from the server, effectively doubling mymusic!
<dobey> We are off. have a good evening all!
<duanedesign> j0nr: if you copied the music folder over before connecting the computer UBuntu One should recogmize the music and not have to download the tunes
#ubuntuone 2011-10-12
<tntc> so yeah.... android playlist saving. Any progress on that yet? I noticed the outage date suddenly leapt forward a month.
<tntc> Is Couchdb still misbehaving?
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> mornings
<mrfree> hi all
<mrfree> I'm trying to port ubuntuone client to gentoo
<mrfree> but I have some problems with ubuntuone-control-panel because of its apt deps
<mrfree> is there a way to manuallu configure ubuntuone client?
<mrfree> I'm actually running syncdaemon and u1sdtool -s reports http://pastebin.com/hGbKLT5m
<mrfree> any idea/suggestion?
<mandel> mrfree, let me take a look
<JamesTait> Good morning, all!
<mandel> mrfree, ok, what you have there is that you do not have a user, that is, you do not have the credentials, but syncdaemon is work and waiting to get credentials
<mandel> mrfree, have you tried to check if ubuntu-sso-client works?
<mandel> mrfree, if that works we can take a look at what is the problem with the control panel to try and get it working, if it is utterly impossible we can write a small script to get the creds for you and we move from there :)
<rye> mrfree, you can try checking whether it works further down by using ubuntu-sso-login.py and putting the oauth token in [__main__] oauth = $OAUTH in ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<rye> http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-sso-login.py
<mandel> rye, aren't we a helpful team? :P
<czajkowski> aloha all
<mandel> czajkowski, morning!
<czajkowski> mandel: ello
<mrfree> ok I'll take a look asap :)
 * mandel hates windows!!!! and vmware!!!
<gatox> hi everyone!
<mandel> gatox, morning!!!
<mandel> gatox, I'm fixing yesterdays branch, but I'm finding something interesting between the interaction of vms and the stupid shell c function
<gatox> mandel, i'm getting a lot of issues with my ñoño ñandú user too... :S
<mandel> gatox, I think is a good idea to have such a user name.. but is a PITA
<gatox> mandel, yes, i'm going to mantain this username
<mrfree> mandel, rye, I've ported few other packages like lazr stuff to gentoo to get sso-client working but now... http://pastebin.com/m9H5q36D
<rye> mrfree, looks like Ubuntu One certificate is missing
 * mandel looks
<rye> mandel, where did you get the certificate for Windows version?
<mandel> rye, mrfree, there are some certs in the lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol, are they those?
<rye> mandel, looks like yes
<mandel> give them a try :)
<mrfree> I've already installed them under /etc/ssl/certs/ when I ported ubuntuone-storage-protocol let me check if I need to "enable" them in any manner
<mandel> mrfree, let me know and I'll help you to take a closer look, when we ported that to windows we did not have that issue, or if we did I forgot about it :(
<mrfree> sure, I really want to port u1 to gentoo ;) the overlay linked in the u1 wiki is very outdated and unsupported, my plan is to add ubuntuone stuff to the official gentoo-user overlay called sunrise
<mandel> mrfree, that is great!!! let us know because we are more than happy to help anyone going through the effort
<mandel> mrfree, mainly we are not enough people to get this working in every platform
<gatox_> mandel, back
<mandel> gatox_, can you try lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data
<mandel> gatox_, the tests and the function should be able to handle unicode correctly now
<mandel> I wonder how we did not get many complains in the released version.. I supose not meany people use unicode in their user name :P
<gatox_> mandel, probably not
<mandel> gatox, I'm not going to complain :)
<gatox> jej
<gatox> mandel, tests are ok now! :D
<mandel> gatox, hurray!!
<gatox> mandel, anndddddd....... +1
<mandel> gatox, superb, thx!!!
<mandel> then I'll move to the next one :P
<mandel> gatox, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together and build a pacakage with that one?
<mandel> gatox, I want to do a IRL tests with the old beta installed and the new .exe to see if it does uninstall the old one and migrates the data
<gatox> mandel, ok, can it be in a while? i'm fighting with the unicode issue and is high (as you might know based in my comments :P)
<mandel> gatox, sure, no problem :)
<gatox> mandel, ok... let me try to understand something here and then i'll package that branch :D
<mrfree> mandel, rye, doh! it seems to be a httpllib2 issue now solved... http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/source/detail?r=71ec465ee631 I need to test it :)
<rye> mrfree, if you get biten by this one, you may also be biten by http://code.google.com/p/httplib2/source/detail?r=adfecbabd3f9481f059aaa20e69005ff9ea20952
<rye> mrfree, well, it is only in case the subjectAltNames are used on the servers, looks like files.one.ubuntu.com do use these
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mrfree> I think I need to patch my httplib2 package because upstream haven't released any updated version yet
<rye> mrfree, yeah, oneiric ships with at least these 2 patches
<mrfree> mandel, rye, http://pastebin.com/M0vQx19L :)
 * mandel looks
<mandel> mrfree, bravo!!!
<mrfree> :) thanks for your precious help
<mandel> mrfree, so, next step would be getting control panel working, right?
<mandel> mrfree, was this using ryes script?
<mrfree> yup it would be great! I'm also trying to get deja-dup ubuntuone integration works
<mrfree> yes I used rye oauth script
<rye> mrfree, well, now you will want to look at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<mandel> rye, ideally we should help mrfree to get ubuntu-sso-client working, that way he will have a final solution :)
<rye> mandel, yes, but when syncdaemon starts working, this is already awesome :)
<mandel> rye, certainly, I'd love to see this working on gentoo
<mrfree> the syncdaemon appears to work :) I've received a notification about a remoted file I've uploaded from my android client :D
<rye> mrfree, shiny!
<rye> mrfree, now you will need ubuntu-sso-client
<rye> hm
 * mandel dances due to mrfree achievement
<mrfree> :D lol
<mrfree> I've already packaged and installed ubuntu-sso-client how can I test it?
<mrfree> did you mean ubuntuone-client?
<mandel> mrfree, ubuntu-sso-client is the dbus client that allows you to get the creds from the sso servers that are used for u1
<mandel> mrfree, about testing it.. there should be a script somewhere to try and get new creds, rye do we have any example?
<rye> mrfree, run backend with DEBUG=True env var
<rye> wait
<rye> mrfree, no, that's about ubuntuone-control-panel
<rye> mrfree, nessita may have the test scripts, or the distribution itself may have dozen of tests
<mandel> rye, yeah, I was going to say, we want first to check ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> mrfree, let me look at the code, one min (or two ;) )
<mrfree> mandel, sure! :)
<hito_jp> Hey u1 experts, I have question about /var/lib/dbus/machine-id(that used in oneconf), In Oneiric environment, that value seems static(non-unique, depends at installed media's).
<mandel> mrfree, there is none in the src, let me write a very quick one
<gatox> rye, ping
<mandel> hito_jp, I don;t think oneconf uses our infrastructure anymore.. I think you have to ask didrocks for that
<mandel> no idea in which channer :(
<rye> gatox, pong
<mandel> s/channer/channel
<hito_jp> mandel, Okay, thanks!
<gatox> rye, hi! i wanted to ask you if you know where i should log u1 server bugs (related to the web page)?
<rye> gatox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/
<gatox> rye, thanks!
<mandel> mrfree, need some more time, issues with my machine :(
<mrfree> no prob mandel :)
<mandel> mrfree, if you have the ubuntu-sso-client dbus runing and registered the following should work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/706625/
<mandel> mrfree, or so I think, my machine broke before I could testing, I'm creating a new vm to see :P
<mandel> s/testing/test
 * mandel eng is worse than usual
<mandel> mrfree, let me know if it works.. I think it should, but I'm not 100% the expert will here in an hour or two :)
<mrfree> mandel, echo $? -> 0 :)
<mrfree> it doesn't fail so I suppose it works
<mandel> mrfree, open d-feet to check if the dbus service is there in your session
 * mandel things we need some example code for this
<mrfree> mandel, I have a com.ubuntu.sso
<rye> mrfree, you can remove the oauth line from syncdaemon.conf and restart SD, that would initiate SSO credentials retrieval which should launch gui
<mrfree> ah ok. I try
<mrfree> u1sdtool -d ; remove... ; u1sdtool -c will be enough?
<mandel> mrfree, do u1sdtool -q; remove; sleep 10 (just in case; u1sdtool -c
<nessita> good morning everyone
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<nessita> hi gatox, mandel, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, fine.... fighting with unicode :P
<mandel> nessita, I'm about to go and walk the dog, but let me first introduce you mrfree he has managed to get sd running on gentoo and now moving to use ubuntu-sso-client and control panel
<mandel> nessita, so, it would be great if you can give him a hand ;)
<mandel> nessita, the rest, ok. I have not heard about the rt yet and filled a bug regarding unicode and special folder in ubuntuone-windows-installer with a fix in one of my proposed branches
<mandel> I'll do errands and will propose the fix for the logging
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mrfree: hi there! great news, what do you need regarding ubuntu-sso-client and controlpanel?
<mrfree> nessita, hi :) using a py script provided by rye I've got a oauth token and manually configured syncdaemon... it worked. now we are trying to get sso-client to work
<mrfree> http://pastebin.com/VAWi6Fkh
<mrfree> the interface doesn't comes up
<mrfree> wait wait wait :)
 * nessita waits
<mandel> nessita, I wans trying to write a small script that uses sso to see if it works, but I think I'm not that good with that lid on linux :P
<mrfree> my bad... I tried dejadup-ubuntuone integration before and it left something in my keyring... I've deleted it and now the gui comes up, let me try
<mrfree> "the process finished succesfully, congratulations!" :)
<nessita> mrfree: yey!
<mrfree> but the ~/.config/ubuntuone is still empty
<mrfree> and the u1sdtool -s reports "Not User With Network"
<mrfree> I've removed syncdaemon.conf file as rye suggested
<nessita> mrfree:  ~/.config/ubuntuone will be empty until you explictely change some config. What else does u1sdtool -s say?
<mrfree> nessita, http://pastebin.com/uXRG0aPt
<nessita> mrfree: can you do u1sdtool -c now?
<nessita> mrfree: in another terminal, have this running: tail -F ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<nessita> gatox: of lint issues here https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/network-detect/+merge/77048
<mrfree> nessita, State: AUTHENTICATE :D
 * gatox checking...
<nessita> mrfree: is moving forward... it'll need to reach a State called QUEUE_MANAGER, with a value for Queues: WORKING
<mrfree> nessita, ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - Client mismatch while processing the request 'oauth_authenticate', client (<ubuntuone.syncdaemon.action_queue.ActionQueueProtocol instance at 0x2a2d680>) is not self.client (None).
<nessita> gatox: I added the lint messages in the MP in case lint is acting up on you
<gatox> nessita, yes, i'm looking at that
<nessita> mrfree: no worries with that
<mrfree> nessita, it can be related with previous manual tries?
<nessita> mrfree: yeap
<mrfree> nessita, queues: WORKING
<nessita> mrfree: and State?
<mrfree> ok reached!
<mrfree> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<nessita> great! is working :-)
<mrfree> WOW :)
<nessita> after sync completes, it will reach queues: IDLE
<nessita> mrfree: you can confirm at that point that all your files are in the web site
<mrfree> nessita, it works
<mrfree> I've just put a file in my local "ubuntu one" folder
<nessita> mrfree: great
<mrfree> and it has been uploaded in the cloud :)
 * mandel walks dog
<mrfree> mandel, wof!
<mrfree> nessita, speaking about the control-panel... the problem is it depends on apt python stuff :)
<nessita> mrfree: ah, yes... we need to install packages from the UI
<nessita> mrfree: we will be removing that soonish, but not right-right now
<nessita> mrfree: wanna commnet out that?
<mrfree> nessita, will be enough for me
<mrfree> I'll add all needed pcks as dep for control-panel
<mrfree> a simple patch that comment/remove apt stuff will be great
<mrfree> I tryed creating dummy package_manager.py
<mrfree> without success I need to investigare better :)
<nessita> mrfree: let me know if I can give you a hint
<mrfree> kk
 * nessita -> brbs
 * nessita -> back
<mrfree>  /msg NickServ help
<mandel_mobile> gatox, ping
<mandel_mobile> can anyone confirm you can see me?
 * beuno pretends to not see mandel_mobile 
<mandel_mobile> beuno, thx ;)
<gatox> mandel, pong
<mandel_mobile> gatox, I just wanted to check if my irc works :P
<mrfree> guys, I got to go... many thanks for the help, see ya on tomorrow :)
<mrfree> byee
<nessita> mrfree: bye!
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<mandel_mobile> mrfree, laters
<mandel_mobile> me
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> let's!
<nessita> DONE: u1client refactoring so we can have multiplatform u1sdtool, review, bug triage, teaching duties
<nessita> TODO: more of the same! :-)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed branches, create annoying user name to detect unicode problems.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish fixing unicode problems (it seems that is almost ready).
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No.
<gatox> mandel_mobile, go
<gatox> mandel, also go
<gatox> :P
<mandel_mobile> ago I cannot paste..
<dobey> oh
<dobey> gentoo
<dobey> damn, patience
<dobey> We
<dobey> λ DONE: SRU work (bug #868457, bug #865115, bug #807737)
<dobey> λ TODO: release planning for pterodactyl, libu1 page load fix
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 868457 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Location widget switch does not work: utils.c does not get HAVE_NAUTILUS_30 define (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/868457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865115 in ubuntuone-client-gnome (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 7 other projects) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in gconf_client_get(), if both nautilus-open-terminal and ubuntuone-client-gnome are installed (affects: 305) (dups: 53) (heat: 1542)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865115
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807737 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 7 other projects) "LR should not touch the hashes of non-existant MD (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807737
<mandel_mobile> done: fixed issue with get default folders, tracked rt, worked on improving fs events
<mandel_mobile> TODO: propose merges, reviews, more,rt
<mandel_mobile> blocked: no
<mandel_mobile> dobey, go
<dobey> already have, whilst you were trying to type on your phone :)
<mandel_mobile> I noticed, you are evil..
<mandel_mobile> ago stupid tiny keyboard..
<dobey> hrmm, ralsina and joshuahoover are probably en route to their respective destinations
<mandel_mobile> I officially don't  know how to use my mobile..
<dobey> is it android?
<mandel_mobile> dobey, i though ralsina was in London a little longer
<dobey> oh? no idea
<mandel_mobile> yes, android..
<mandel_mobile> I'm trying to do the stand-up and have lunch
<dobey> nobody knows how to use android. android uses you.
<mandel_mobile> I'm doing any of them, no lunch and stansup
<mandel_mobile> dobey, hehe
<mandel_mobile> how is the pre going?
<dobey> switching providers is pain, as is migrating webos phones; can't have both on at the same time, because the synergy sync thing won't let you have 2 phones connected to the same account
<dobey> and the pre 3 has a bigger screen, so the phone is wider/taller, but is also slightly thinner
<dobey> and the screen is 800x480 instead of 480x320 or whatever the older ones were
<mandel_mobile> dobey, and the OS? I've never used webos..
<mandel_mobile> anyways, I get back to the paella..
<dobey> webos is nice
<dobey> too bad hp is stupid
<dobey> mmm, paella
<alecu> good morning all...
<alecu> sorry I missed the standup
<gatox> alecu, go :P
<alecu> gatox, back to sleep?
<mandel_mobile> hehe
<gatox> alecu, jeje
<alecu> DONE: started with reading and planning proxy support
<alecu> TODO: more proxy stuff
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> alecu: hi there!
<nessita> alecu: quick dbus question, what's the difference between defining a dbus method as in_signature='' or not setting in_signature (and thus the in signature is None)?
<nessita> alecu: I tried googling but got no luck
<gatox> brb
<alecu> nessita, probably there's no difference. I'm checking.
<alecu> nessita, just checked IRL: it's the same.
<nessita> alecu: do you have any recommendation?
<alecu> nessita, probably adding in_signature='' makes it more explicit.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<mandel> nessita, ping
<nessita> mandelpong
<mandel> nessita, can I have a re-review for this guy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data/+merge/78387
<nessita> mandel: pong (there is also a mandel_mobile!) :-)
<mandel> nessita, sorry, I'll kick the mobile guy out :)
<nessita> mandel: sure! how did you resolve the data migration itself?
<nessita> mandel: when there was collision of filenames/dirnames
<mandel> nessita, if the file is already present it raises an exception, then when we get the ui we tell the user to do it manually, is stupid but saver
<mandel> nessita, being smart at that point would be more dangerous
<mandel> but I'm open to suggestions
<mandel> :D
<nessita> hum
<nessita> mandel: waht about returning a success/error code? I mean, if we raised an exception, we abort the migration and nothing else is "copied"?
<mandel> nessita, atm I check the destination for files with the same names before we move anything, if there are we do nothing, what do you think?
<nessita> mandel: let me see a bit of code
<mandel> nessita, sure, as I said, I wanted to keep it simple but if you find a smarter way I'm more than happy to discuss it :)
<nessita> mandel: while I read the logic, I get confuse by this patches being in every test:
<nessita> 128+        self.patch(utils.windows.tools, 'SyncDaemonTool',
<nessita> 129+                FakeSDTool)
<nessita> 130+        self.patch(utils.windows.ctypes.windll.shell32,
<nessita> 131+                'SHGetSpecialFolderPathW', fake_get_docs_dir)
<nessita> can you please move  them to setUp? also move every other patching that is repeated betwees tests
<nessita> between*
<nessita> mandel: and I'll ask again what I put in the MP before: any reason to duplicate the dll.SHGetSpecialFolderPathW(None, buf, CSIDL_PERSONAL, False) call in migrate_old_data? can't we re-use  def default_folders?
<mandel> nessita, ups that one I forgot, sorry
<mandel> nessita, about the patch, I'd like to path but be able to return the the vars defined in my setUp, how can I do that?
<mandel> nessita, oh, wait, I can do it in  setup sorry :P
<nessita> mandel: you confused me :-D
<mandel> nessita, nothing.. most of my blood is in by belly atm and my brain is getting none, I now understand what you mean
<mandel> cute: http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/python-has-venom
<mandel> not realistic, yet cute :P
<mandel> nessita, pushed new code with cleaned up tests and using default_fodlers()[0] to get the docs folder
<nessita> ack
<nessita> mandel: you did not move the patches to setUp?
<mandel> nessita, yes, wich revno do you have
<nessita> mandel: what launchpad is showing
<nessita> 89 apparently
<mandel> nessita, should be 90.. let me double check
<mandel> yes, 90 it is
<nessita> mandel: did you push it?
<nessita> mandel: LP keeps showing 89 as the last one
<mandel> nessita, let me try again, I'll push 91 to see if it works
<nessita> mandel: wait
<nessita> mandel: what does bzr missing says in you branch?
<mandel> nessita:
<mandel> mandel@robin:~/Projects/Canonical/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data$ bzr revno
<mandel> 91
<mandel> mandel@robin:~/Projects/Canonical/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data$
<nessita> mandel: bzr missing
<mandel> bzr missing:
<mandel> Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data/
<mandel> Branches are up to date.
<mandel> mandel@robin:~/Projects/Canonical/ubuntuone-windows-installer/migrate-data$
<mandel> nessita, ^
<nessita> mandel: ok, refreshing LP
<nessita> LP seems to be slow, I wil get bakc to that in a few minutes
<mandel> nessita, ok, no worries :)
<dobey> ok, time to get lunch. and We have an appointment as well. be back in a couple hours
<mandel> EOD for me, see you all!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<gatox> lunch and try to power up the brain to figure it out how to fix this unicode issue....... brb
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox, pong
<gatox> alecu, hi, do you know which is the proper method where the user home is retrieved?? because i'm finding a lotttttt of references of get_rootdir everywhere
<gatox> alecu, the one i found (and i think is what i want) has the famous @remote
<gatox> and nothing else....
<alecu> gatox, oh, you mean using xdg?
<alecu> gatox, in what part are you working on?
<alecu> gatox, (btw: I've got little idea of this)
<gatox> alecu, i started at u1-cp, but i'm now in ubuntuone-client
<gatox> alecu, no problem... i'll keep looking... or kill myself with a unicode char jejeje
<alecu> gatox, here you go: ⚔
<gatox> jejeej
<alecu> gatox, u1-client uses the xdg from sso
<alecu> gatox, and sso uses it from /usr/share/pyshared/xdg/BaseDirectory.py
<alecu> gatox, and there does not seem to be a "user home" in xdg, at least as a public attribute in that file.
<gatox> AlanBell, mmmmm ahh... i thinnk that maybe i might know where that could be (a lot of possible solutions jeje)
<gatox> nothing certain
<gatox> maybe-might-could
<gatox> alecu,  ^{
<gatox> AlanBell, sorry... wrong person
<alecu> gatox, ok, let me know if I can be of any help
<alecu> gatox, but I'm going to lunch now :-)
<gatox> alecu, ok, thanks!! go go.... i'm going to cry in the dark for a while jejjeje
<duanedesign> alecu: i have a ticket where the user wants to uninstall the windows client but the uninstall link is not working.
<duanedesign> alecu: would removing the ubuntuone folder in Program Files and the xdg folder take care of removing it manually
<alecu> duanedesign, probably not: the icons would still be in the desktop and/or start menu
<alecu> duanedesign, and probably they would be broken.
<alecu> duanedesign, and the program would still show up on the "uninstall software" control panel option
<alecu> duanedesign, and probably on some other user facing part I'm forgetting right now.
<duanedesign> alecu: ahh they could try the control panel and see if that removes it
<duanedesign> alecu: fwiw here is the installer log https://pastebin.canonical.com/54258/
<alecu> duanedesign, I mean the "windows" control panel, right?
<duanedesign> right
<duanedesign> :)
<alecu> duanedesign, no idea on the installer logs.... we should surely ask mandel.
<duanedesign> ok
<dobey> meh
<dobey> wonder when plump penguin will be buildable in LP recipes
 * nessita -> edoing
<dobey> good evening all
<alecu> eod for me
<iheartubuntu> QUESTION - Uploads to U1 are not showing up online. If I try in any browser to upload a file within the Ubuntu One website, the file never appears in the folder online.
<iheartubuntu> i have tried PDF files, JPG, PNG... nothing shows up. I have tried to upload both from the web and placing the file in my U1 folder. Thanks for any help. Was trying to share a PDF with my local LUG.
<elopio> iheartubuntu, I've just tried to upload a file from the browser and it works ok for me.
<iheartubuntu> strange. i have even rebooted my computer too
<elopio> iheartubuntu, can you tell me what are the steps you are following? perhaps I'm doing something different.
<iheartubuntu> i log into Ubuntu One website. click "files". i then click "upload file", browse for the file, select and click upload.
<elopio> iheartubuntu, then you see a purple loading bar?
<iheartubuntu> correct yes
<iheartubuntu> then it dissappears
<iheartubuntu> and then it never shows up in my folder
<iheartubuntu> refreshing the folder does not help either
<elopio> yes, that's weird. What's your browser?
<iheartubuntu> im using firefox 8 stable. also have tried chrome and opera too
<iheartubuntu> im using ubuntuone nightlies, but that shouldnt affect web uploads
<elopio> iheartubuntu, there must be some problem with your account, because here it works like a charm.
<elopio> iheartubuntu, I guess that it would be better for you to send a support request: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<iheartubuntu> :| hmmm. well, i did change my password recently
<elopio> let me try that.
<iheartubuntu> i logged out, logged back in and it did not help.
<elopio> nop, I still can upload files.
<beuno> duanedesign, are you maybe over quota?
<beuno> er
<beuno> iheartubuntu, ^
<iheartubuntu> no i still have 10GB remaining
<iheartubuntu> you are correct!
<iheartubuntu> my yearly acct must have ended.
<iheartubuntu> 334% in use
<iheartubuntu> thanks.
<iheartubuntu> too bad i didnt get an email reminding me
 * elopio goes to file a bug asking for an error message :p
<iheartubuntu> indeed it was OCT 7 2010 i subscribed to the 20GB pack
<iheartubuntu> i notice on signing up again it says my card will be billed automatically (annually). but i have since closed the card.
<elopio> iheartubuntu, would you mind reporting that as a feature request? send an email notice when the automatic payment fails.
<iheartubuntu> will do
<iheartubuntu> thanks for the tip
<elopio> iheartubuntu, thanks.
<iheartubuntu> everything works now
<iheartubuntu> thx
#ubuntuone 2011-10-13
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> morning all!
<rye> mornings
<mrfree> morning! :)
<mandel> mrfree, morning! how is your little project going?
<mrfree> mandel, hi :) up and working ;)
<mrfree> I'm actually working on the control-panel to remove apt dep
<rye> mrfree, i suppose you can remove the package installation completely for now since it assumes you can install desktopcouch and the plugins for evolution and firefox. In case there is no desktopcouch, there is nothing to install
<mandel> mrfree, great! what are the diff deps you have problems with?
<mandel> rye, yeah, I think desktopcouch is a PITA (and I work a lot in it) and it does not bring anything good atm
<mandel> eventually we will fix it ;)
<mrfree> I've just created a patch and I'm going to test it... stay tuned :)
<mandel> mrfree, sure, let us know if you have a patch that we can get in out trunk, you will have to get revies and all that, but it would be great to have it in trunk hehe :P
<JamesTait> Happy Release Day, everyone!
<gatox> hi
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<ralsina> morning gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, morning
<gatox> brb...... need to restart
<mrfree> mandel, ok control-panel runs :) but I think I've found a problem with constants.py file
<mrfree> it doesn't seem to be installed
<gatox_> back
<gatox_> ralsina, how was the manager sprint?
<ralsina> tiring :-)
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> but I think we'll have an interesting and not crazy next 6 months
 * beuno watches ralsina lie to his team
<ralsina> haha
<czajkowski> morning all
<czajkowski> what's the url again to report a bug re U1 website?
<gatox> jejeje
<beuno> heya czajkowski, it's here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<beuno> what's up?
<czajkowski> beuno: it's someone silly and annoying
<czajkowski> and will be a wishlist
<czajkowski> but on my notes section
<czajkowski> I want to be able to click multiple notes and click delete
<czajkowski> not one at a time
<czajkowski> very slow process
<beuno> czajkowski, aha, not solly at all
<beuno> there may be a bug about that already
<beuno> let me hunt for it
<beuno> czajkowski, I think bug #462938 is the closest match
<ubot4> beuno: Error: Bug #462938 not found.
 * beuno squints
<beuno> bug #462938
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462938 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes page should have the option of deleting all notes at once from U1 servers (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462938
<gatox> ralsina, can i have a review from you?
<gatox> really small
<ralsina> gatox: sure!
<gatox> ralsina, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/close-on-license-again/+merge/78596  -  https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/no-mocker2/+merge/78943
<ralsina> that's two! cheat!
<gatox> ralsina, :P
<gatox> but really small jeje
<czajkowski> beuno: thanks
<czajkowski> marked effects me
<gatox> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ :D
<beuno> czajkowski, thanks for bringing it up
<czajkowski> beuno: np, just had to spend 15 mins deleting 35 notes
<czajkowski> one by one
<czajkowski> slightly annoying :)
<beuno> ouch, indeed
<beuno> we haven't been able to give notes any love
<czajkowski> I swear If I go home and syncs back up from laptop I will scream
<beuno> heh
 * beuno makes no promises
<beuno> if it does, I'll have someone from U1 buy a beer (or a drink of your preference) at UDS
 * ralsina starts writing the drink voucher
<czajkowski> look if ye came to London I'd buy ye a beer
<czajkowski> simples
<czajkowski> I like U1 and ues it but there are some niggly annoying little things like being able to rearrage my folders via the web and deleting things simpler which could just be made a lot user friendlier
 * ralsina *is* in london. So is beuno!
<czajkowski> oh so coming to release party tonight
<ralsina> the plane leaves at 10PM though
<czajkowski> thats not really an excuse to not come to the pub now is it
<ralsina> well.... losing the plane would be inconvenient
<ralsina> s/losing/missing
<czajkowski> ralsina: which airport are you flyin out from
<ralsina> heathrow
<czajkowski> heathrow express
<czajkowski> pre check in
<czajkowski> sorted
<czajkowski> next excuse
<beuno> czajkowski, my flight leaves at 10pm
<beuno> so I think I'll be at the release party for about 20 minutes
<beuno> heh
<beuno> czajkowski, so hurry and break U1 so you get free beer
 * beuno reads up and realises ralsina had the exact same conversation already
 * beuno goes fetch coffee
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> hmm finish work at 6 by the time I get there tis 7
<czajkowski> :/
<mandel> czajkowski, canonical eployees have really really bad luck with planes
<mandel> if it is not a volcano is a strike or something else..
<czajkowski> mandel: trust me nothing tops me getting home to ireland last xmas 107 hrs sleeping in heathrow, train through the night and landing in dublin in a snow storm
<czajkowski> every flight I get from UK to ireland results in some form of delay, anywhere else is fine!
<beuno> 107hrs in heathrow!  that's what I think hell would be
<czajkowski> beuno: nope after 2-3 days I gave up
<ralsina> czajkowski: I got sent to brazil for 5 days, I am not sure that was good or bad luck
<beuno> infinite delays on a flight, not enough to leave
<czajkowski> got a train to wolverhapton walked around the train station waiting on next train to hollyhead
<czajkowski> I'd go to brazil but not for 5 days 15 yes ;)
<czajkowski> ralsina: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/12/21/
<mandel> ralsina, can I have a review for this bad boy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/improve-fs-notifications-logging/+merge/79243
<czajkowski> ralsina: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/12/22/
<ralsina> mandel: putting it on the queue
<mandel> ok, I think I can move to my next item then :)
<ralsina> gatox: approved both branches, he second one I only did code review because bazaar has just gone nuts on my windows  box
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh ok, no problem.... and thanks! :D
<ralsina> moving to the office, will be there in a few minutes
<rye> my netbook has "Upgrade Ubuntu 11.10 to Ubuntu 11.04" option in ubiquity now with 11.04 flashdrive installed
 * mandel walks dog
<nessita> good morning everyone
<ralsina> good morning nessita!
<nessita> hi ralsina, how is it going?
<ralsina> nessita: nice, thanks!
<ralsina> flying back tonight
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> hi gatox
<gatox> nessita, i need some things to tell you :P
<ralsina> gatox: you need things to tell her? You don't have any? :-)
<gatox> ralsina, jjejjee sorry
<gatox> nessita, i have some thing to tell you!
<gatox> not thinking
<ralsina> :)
<gatox> nessita, first... the links to logging.conf and clientdefs.py in the wiki are not longer available
<gatox> nessita, also, i just logged this bug (mandel was helping me with this): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/873266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873266 in ubuntuone-client "Ignoring PYTHONPATH (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> because there is a problem to run the test in ubuntuone-client just using the pythonpath
<nessita> gatox: ah, probably my bad the missing links
<nessita> gatox: that is "not a bug".... is how autotools is used
<nessita> gatox: what do you need to add to the PYTHONPATH?
<nessita> gatox: you need to pass specific folders at autogen.sh time
<gatox> nessita, i was able to run "make check" before without installing ubuntu-sso-client, but now i can't... i thought that was a bug or something
<nessita> gatox: I don't think is a bug but how things are supposed to work with autotools (to confirm we need to ask rodney). In particular, what is your issue?
<nessita> gatox: if you need to use a specific sso, you need to do this:
<nessita> ./autogen.sh --with-sso=path/to/soo
<nessita> ./autogen.sh --with-sso=path/to/sso
<nessita> make check
<nessita> gatox: same for the protocol
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhhhhh i didn't know that... i thought it works with the pythonpath too..... so it's not an issue.....
<nessita> gatox: well, is an issue dependening how you look at it
<gatox> nessita, i've got another little no mocker branch if you want to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/no-mocker2/+merge/78943
<nessita> gatox: yes!
<nessita> is the sso network fixed? (I can also review it)
<gatox> yep! both!
<gatox> nessita, also, the issue about the weird chars in the folders widget, is taking me longer than i expected because the problem came from way deep in the code...
<nessita> gatox: is ok, I like you gaining knowledge in that code. Need a hand?
<gatox> nessita, not yet, thanks!  mandel guide me about something i couldn't find, but i'm think that i'm back on track now
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ralsina: did you see bug #873098? can we do something about it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 873098 in ubuntuone-client "syncdaemon still running after uninstall (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/873098
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but we will need to do another release :-(
<nessita> ralsina: I think we can wait to Thru next week, no?
<ralsina> nessita: basically, we need to kill all ubuntuone-syncdaemon instances when uninstalling
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> nessita: yes, we can't do it any sooner than that
<nessita> ralsina: shall I assign the bug to you?
<ralsina> nessita: yes, please
<nessita> done
<nessita> gatox: I still get the same lint issue as before...
<nessita>     77:  [E1103, TestWindowsKeyring.test_set_credentials] Instance of 'Deferred' has no 'data' member (but some types could not be inferred)
<mandel> nessita, ping
<mandel> nessita, logging branch is up for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/improve-fs-notifications-logging/+merge/79243
<mandel> I'm of for lunch now, if that is ok I'll move to auto-update in the control panel and I'd like to talk with you before that, I want to picture where to place that code withint the project
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, i forgot to +1 that branch! done!
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<mandel> now for real to have lunch :)
<nessita> mandel: review done, I asked a couple of improvements
<nessita> gatox: did you saw my comment at 8:55? I saw you went offline, maybe your net was acting up
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<gatox> nessita, about?
<nessita> gatox: there are still  lint issues in both branches
<gatox> nessita, i saw about one........ i'll check them
<mandel> nessita, ack
<nessita> gatox: and, I'm thinking... looks like you don't have our nightlies installed, from the PYTHONPATH report I can see you don't have at system level the latest soo
<nessita> gatox: can you please show me the output of:
<nessita> apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707311/
<mandel> nessita, comments make sense, I'll fix the code way before my eod
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> gatox: so, you do have the nightlies installed...
<nessita> gatox: I don't understand why make check does not find that
<nessita> gatox: the make check is in linux, no?
<gatox> nessita, yes....... it works after i did: python setup.py install (in sso-client)
<ralsina> nessita, dobey, gatox, mandel, alecu: standup in 4'
<nessita> gatox: that's *odd*
<nessita> gatox: can you please paste the (long) output of: apt-cache policy ubuntuone*
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/707315/
<nessita> looking
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> gatox, dobey?
<nessita> mandel: go!
<gatox> me
<mandel> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: mgmt sprint, day off. TODO: catchup, BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: reviews, bug triage, refactoring base code ready, now fixing tests. Is closer!
<nessita> TODO: more of the same! :-)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<nessita> NOTE: I will be taking the day off tomorrow
<alecu> DONE: researched proxy servers and authentication support on MS platforms
<alecu> TODO: setup devel VMs with NTLM and Kerberos proxy auth
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> gatox?
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, some reviews.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep working on Bug #851356
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 851356 in ubuntuone-control-panel "QT UI: Folder list may show garbage for user homes non-ascii (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851356
<gatox> No.
<nessita> mandel: your standup did not come up, was a IRC issue?
<mandel> maybe, I'll try again
<ralsina> NOTE: I am not taking the day off tomorrow, but I will arrive to argentina at 7AM ART after being around for 30 hours, so don't count on me for much
<mandel> DONE: finished rt tracking, that is, tested that package can be retrieved from the one.ubuntu.com page and sent the update.xml. Proposed merged to fix bug 872254. Helped gatox with some issues finding where is the root dir coming from and we lost some time wondering why PYTHONPATH was ignored in the make check from ubuntuone-client, gatox has created a bug for that. TODO: move autoupdate to control panel, for that I want some of nessitas time to discuss .
<ubot4> mandel: Error: Bug #872254 not found.
<nessita> mandel: what was the issue with the autoupdater?
<mandel> BLOCKED: no COMENTS: I'm on holidays tomorrow
<nessita> mandel: was an bug on our side or in the server?
<mandel> nessita, the autoupdate as it is now does not support https :(
<nessita> mandel: is that bitrock, no?
<mandel> we changed to http and now it should work as soon as the XML is updated
<mandel> nessita, yes, bitrock, we should remove that and use our own code
<nessita> mandel: what update needs the XML?
<mandel> nessita, the XML is in the server side to let the autoupdater know there is a new version, the losas will take care of that
<mandel> nessita, provides a version id and the locations of the possible mirrors.
<dobey> λ DONE: some thoughts on planning, start on libu1 fix, looked at #467397
<dobey> λ TODO: release planning for pterodactyl, bug #872972, bug #467397
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872972 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Store URLs have to wait for main page to load (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872972
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale (affects: 16) (dups: 9) (heat: 66)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<nessita> mandel: ack, thanks for the update
<nessita> mandel: just to be sure I understand, no change is needed on the desktop clients, no?
<mandel> nessita, no, everything in the client is ok, it was a problem in the server side
<mandel> nessita, we should get the update in our users very soon
<mandel> nessita, I cc you in the rt request, did you get it?
<nessita> mandel: yes, thanks
<mrfree> mandel, nessita, the ubuntuone-control-panel works as expected :) I simply dropped the package_manager part
<mrfree> but I'm actually having some issue with the setup.py file
<ralsina> mrfree: I was away for a few days, what are you doing with control panel? :-)
<mandel> mrfree, that is great!
<nessita> mrfree: shoot!
<mrfree> ralsina, hi :) I'm trying to port ubuntuone stuff on gentoo
<ralsina> mrfree: awesome!
<ralsina> mrfree: I will later steal your ebuild and do it for arch ;-)
<mandel>  mrfree, looks more like succeeding rather than trying ;)
<mrfree> ralsina, lol :)
<mrfree> I do my best mult my time [0-1] :)
<mrfree> the setup.py creates some .py file during the "install" phase replacing few @prefix@ placeholder
<mrfree> and this approch doesn't seems to fit the standard portage way
<mandel> mrfree, is that the _ui files?
<mrfree> mandel, http://dpaste.com/633608/ take a look at the replace_prefix function
<mandel> mrfree, oh! nessita, do you know about that?
<mandel> I have not much knowledge of that
<nessita> mrfree: yeah, we need to properly build the path for the ui glade files at install time
<nessita> mrfree: what would be the standard portage?
<ralsina> why is it doing that on build *and* install?
<ralsina> that doesn't seem right
<nessita> ralsina: where is doing it on build?
<ralsina> nessita: line 176
<mrfree> ralsina, oops my bad... I've added it in the build phase to try :D
<ralsina> mrfree: oh, ok!
<dobey> mandel: lol!
<mrfree> I think I need to investigate better
<mrfree> portage simply doesn't install some files
<nessita> mrfree: let me know!
<mrfree> sure
<ojii> is publishing of files not working right now? get 503s trying to access shared files
<dobey> ralsina: should we not also merge fixes from trunk for windows to the stable branch? and make future builds of the stable windows client from stable branch?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, the plan was to have only one stable branch and make all releases from it
<dobey> "one" stable branch?
<ralsina> and everyone, sorry I never got around to make that mail about that meeting, but it has been crazy busy for a week already :-(
<ralsina> dobey: as in one for windows and linux
<ralsina> dobey: not one for each
<dobey> ok; so one per project though
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> I am not bazaar-master-po but I am pretty sure we can't make branches accross projects anyway ;-)
<dobey> well, wasn't sure if you were implying ONE branch with everything in it, for windows
<ralsina> dobey: ok, clear now then
<ralsina> although the idea of a master branch with some sort of externals that get everything has a certain charm
<dobey> no
<ralsina> hahaha
<dobey> externals == miserable pain
<gatox> brb... early lunch for me
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<mandel> ralsina, ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina, I'm going to me moving the auto-update to the control panel. do you have any idea of the right location for that.. I suppose utils does not sound good :P
<ralsina> mandel: not really
<ralsina> mandel: new module, I suppose
<ralsina> mandel: you say "moving". That means just moving it, or removing the bitrock stuff?
<mandel> ralsina, first moving to control panel, then removing bitrock, right?
<ralsina> since bitrock is working, let's aim just at moving it
<ralsina> and making it daily
<mandel> ralsina, ok, just moving, if we do that I think we need to get some nice images from design, so far is ugly..
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> so, ask design :-)
<ralsina> you can move as-is in the meantime if you want, then when design is ready change it, or viceversa
<mandel> design!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 * mandel waits
 * mandel tries again
<mandel> sparta!!!!!!!!!!!
<mandel> ralsina, nah, no design ;)
<mandel> ralsina, we should add something like the losas uses, so that we just do a ping hehehe
<ralsina> haha
<mandel> ralsina, ok EOD for me then, I'll be doing auto-update on monday because tom I'm on a swap day :)
<ralsina> cool, have fun
<mandel> ralsina, que tengas un buen viaje!
<ralsina> see you on monday
<mandel> everyone, see you on Monday!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mrfree> bye guys see ya on tomorrow :)
<mandel> mrfree, laters! I do keep us posted about the gentoo work!
<dobey> oi
<dobey> ralsina, joshuahoover, nessita: suppose we should discuss release planning for 12.04 soon?
<ralsina> dobey: indeed
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes, we (ralsina and i) have priorities for ubuntu so we need to go over those and see what is doable
<ralsina> I will schedule a meeting for early next week
<joshuahoover> ralsina: cool
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: ack
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> how to get rid of this flashiness in libu1
<dobey> nessita, alecu, verterok: any idea why importing SyncDaemonTool would cause the reactor to get installed?
<nessita> dobey: well, any module that does from twisted.internet import reactor will install the default reactor in there isn't a reactor installed already
<nessita> dobey: so you should install your reactor before doing the tools import
<nessita> (or any other u1client import, which in general import the reactor a lot)
<dobey> eww
<dobey> hrmm, why does u1sdtool even use a reactor
<nessita> dobey: it needs one so dbus queries progresses
<nessita> dobey: since it runs on a different process than u1client, which servers the dbus requests
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't need a reactor, it needs a glib main loop
<dobey> whoot
<dobey> goodbye reactor of evil!
<alecu> dobey, my guess is that sdtool does not need a reactor, too.
<dobey> alecu: it doesn't. just removed it in my branch :)
<alecu> dobey, great.
<dobey> however
<dobey> NO idea how to test the tr_TR thing
<alecu> dobey, LANG=tr_TR ?
<dobey> nessita: any idea how to write a regression test for that, so we avoid future breakage?
<dobey> alecu: bug #467397
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 467397 in python2.6 (Ubuntu) (and 6 other projects) "KeyError: 'ROUND_CEiLiNG' when using turkish locale (affects: 16) (dups: 9) (heat: 66)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/467397
<alecu> dobey, what's with the lowercase "i"s in CEiLiNG?
<dobey> alecu: turkish locale module screwing things up
<dobey> alecu: see the linked upstream python bug :)
<nessita> dobey: it depends, how are you fixing it?
<nessita> dobey: since the bug is in the python lib, I'm curious how are we fixing it (and then we can add a test ensuring the fix remains in place)
<dobey> nessita: well, there is no way to actually fix it. we can only work around it
<nessita> dobey: yeah, are you importing decimal before any other import?
<dobey> nessita: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/raze-ceiling/revision/1150
<dobey> nessita: rather than import decimal itself, We just moved the imports that result in the problem, above the glib/gtk/dbus imports
<dobey> this of course, sucks
<dobey> but really, not sure what else we could do
<dobey> outside of rewrite everything in !Python
<dobey> nessita: would be nice to "protect" against it and give a more useful error message, but not sure how we can do that
<nessita> dobey: other than the comment you added, I'm not sure what we can do automatically
<dobey> nessita: we used to have some black magic for uuid module when we had to support python 2.5 stuff; wonder if something like that could work
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know there was no other magic than having a custom uuid.module and we imported from there
<nessita> like, instead of import uuid we did ubuntuone.uuid
<nessita> dobey: we could have our on version of decimal and plug that into sys.module, but that just seems wrong to me
<dobey> nessita: there some sort of black magic such that if you just imported uuid, it would spew DeprecationWarning or something
<nessita> dobey: hum, maybe that was "prior" my time... I'm not aware of such thing
<nessita> dobey: maybe some "old" chicharrero know?
<dobey> maybe. lucio or facundobatista probably know
<facundobatista> dobey, nessita, sorry, what?
<dobey> facundobatista: the uuid hackery we used to have for python2.5
<facundobatista> dobey, yes
<facundobatista> dobey, it was in the servers, not in the client
<dobey> facundobatista: we had something, such that when you just did "import uuid" it would give warnings about the problem and say you need to import the newer uuid we shipped
<dobey> facundobatista: it was in both, actually :)
<facundobatista> dobey, so? I'm missing the question
<dobey> facundobatista: we're wondering how it worked, as we think we need to do something similar for the decimal module
<facundobatista> dobey, ah, ok
<gatox> ok, EOD for me!!! see you tomorrow!!
<nessita> dobey, facundobatista: so, which was the magic?
<facundobatista> nessita, I don't know in the client
<dobey> facundobatista: it was the same magic in both afawk
<mr_clark> I'm behind a proxy server. I can't seem to get ubunto one client to connect. I've tried setting the proxy and even set global variables with no luck. Is there a trick to get it to work?
<nessita> mr_clark: no, sorry. Ubuntu One does not support proxy yet.
<mr_clark> nessita: Okay. Thanks. Guess I'll give something else a try.
<dobey> have a good evening all!
<nessita> you too dobey
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<jeffcox> anyone in here know how to get stated, or know of some docs I can read regarding the new cloud arch in 11.10. Not so much the openstack docs, but how to get things up and running.
<bailies> is it possible to share a whole folder like dropbox.. i guess the wording would be publish?
<dobey> bailies: no, publishing folders is not doable on ubuntu one yet. you can share folders to other ubuntu one users, but not publish them on a URL.
#ubuntuone 2011-10-14
<JamesTait> Happy morning after, everyone! It's Friday! :D
<gord> hey all - getting a looot of weird issues with u1 today, keeps dropping connection causing it to notify-osd spam me with "there are x files uploading to u1", nothing really seems to make it up to u1 though - lots of weird errors like http://paste.ubuntu.com/707827/ on pretty much all the files its attempting to upload
<gatox> hi
<karni> hiya!
<aquarius> gord, that sounds like something rye would know about
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> gord: you're breaking things today, I'm sure there are a lot of sore heads today
<gord> aquarius, actually been okay for the last 20 minutes or so, fingers crossed :)
<rye> gord, the exception in question is bug #872924 - we are pushing for it to get fixed, because it is critical
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 4) (dups: 3) (heat: 42)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<rye> gord, please click "affects me too"
<gord> rye, awesome :)
<rye> gord, and additionally some users experience slow performance from filesync, the foundations team is working to make servers faster. So this is both a client-side and server-side issue
<Lunar_Lamp> Is there an ETA for when ubuntuone will finally work behind proxys?
<rye> Chipaca, ^ is it Precise?
<Chipaca> Lunar_Lamp: not a precise ETA, no
<Chipaca> work is set to start in early November
<Chipaca> estimation hasn't been done yet
<Lunar_Lamp> Oh, so it is going to happen.
<Lunar_Lamp> That's something at least!
<Chipaca> the change should be released to N and O at least when done (we'll try for L and M also, but it might take a bit longer)
<Chipaca> (that's a british bit, as in a hurricane being "a bit of weather")
<Lunar_Lamp> lol
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, if there's anything I can do to help with testing etc, I'm semi-desperate.
<Lunar_Lamp> I have to sit behind a proxy at work, and thus can't sync with my home system.
<Lunar_Lamp> Drives me mad.
<Chipaca> Lunar_Lamp: what kind of proxy is it?
<Lunar_Lamp> http/https
<Chipaca> auth'ed?
<Lunar_Lamp> No
<Chipaca> phew :)
<Lunar_Lamp> Though it wouldn't surprise me if that changes in the future :-(
<Chipaca> that one should be the most straightforward kind to get working
<Lunar_Lamp> \o/
<Chipaca> as long as it doesn't go kerberos or ntlm
<Lunar_Lamp> Well, if you could just get started a little ahead of time, and drop me the update this afternoon...?
<Lunar_Lamp> ;-)
<Chipaca> at work, do you have windows, or ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> Ubuntu
<Chipaca> what release?
<Lunar_Lamp> (I'm a linux sysadmin, I refuse to work with anything else)
<Lunar_Lamp> As of this morning, 11.10
<Chipaca> hm. I don't think the old patch will work. But you can try it, if you're confortable patching stuff (i'd recommend --dry-run if you're considering doing it on the system software directly)
<Chipaca> I think https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-client/very-basic-proxy-support-for-stable-1-4 might apply
<Chipaca> but if it breaks, no promises
<Lunar_Lamp> Any risk of data loss?
<Lunar_Lamp> (realistic)
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm happy to play as long as it's n ot likely I'll delete the contents of my home folder or similar.
<Chipaca> sorry, was afk
<Chipaca> um, no, either it works or it doesn't work
<Lunar_Lamp> I'll have a play later if I get time :-)
<Chipaca> ok :)
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<dobey> la la la
<hrw> hi
<hrw> Can someone tell me how much time does it takes to send 120KB file to u1 from desktop (on 3Mbps upload pipe)? And why it is over half hour :D
<beuno> facundobatista, ^
<facundobatista> Hi hrw
<hrw> file has time 15:02, 15:44 is now and I see 4th popup from U1 that it is sending this file
<facundobatista> hrw, the popups are not really trustworhy, you should check the logs to really see what's going on, probably the client is gettind disconnected and reconnected
<hrw> facundobatista: where I find logs?
<facundobatista> hrw, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<hrw> http://pastebin.com/W2w765Di
<hrw> syncdaemon.log:
<hrw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708004/
<hrw> ideas?
<alecu> hrw, there are lots of "server connection made" and "server connection lost" messages in that log.
<alecu> facundobatista, ^
<hrw> alecu: indeed, wondering why
<alecu> rye, facundobatista: there are lots of "ssl handshake failure" on the second log
<czajkowski> mandal: meet the new Ubuntu Community Council http://j.mp/nbeO2q
<alecu> rye, any idea if there's a ssl issue with the servers?
<alecu> czajkowski, do you mean mandel?
<rye> alecu, redirecting the question to facundobatista
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> mandel: ^^
<czajkowski> alecu: didnt tab complete
<alecu> :-)
<facundobatista> rye, alecu, hrw, we're experiencing some issues in the servers, that's why the reconnections
<hrw> ok
<hrw> one day I will have to try u1 on headless machines
<rye> czajkowski, are you sure it is mandel, are you talking about Martin Albisetti?
<hrw> facundobatista: and thx for log files location info
<dobey> czajkowski: that is beuno you mean
<rye> hrw, i had some experience running u1 syncdaemon headless, once dbus session is created it is pretty smooth (provided the servers are cooperating)
<hrw> rye: I want it to run on bootup
<czajkowski> no I was letting mandel know
<czajkowski> beuno: is ona  plane
<czajkowski> but he should also be told also
<rye> hrw, it is still required to have some user, root is not recommended, and it can operate within $HOME of that user
<beuno> czajkowski, landed 2 hours ago. Also, \o/
<hrw> rye: it will be for non root user
<hrw> rye: just want a way to share .dotfiles between my desktop/laptop/servers
<czajkowski> beuno: congrats
<beuno> czajkowski, ditto!
<czajkowski> fun times ahead
<rye> hrw, 1. get oauth tokens and put them to ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf 2. run ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<rye> however
<rye> hrw, .dotfiles are not in a single dir and you will need to symlink them to some location within Ubuntu One folders
<beuno> czajkowski, indeed!  Took me a few minutes to get passed the jetlag and interpret the results
<rye> hrw, i am using launchpad bzr for my .files with an install script (yeah, manual step)
<rye> hrw, lp:~rye/+junk/config
<hrw> rye: ~/U1/dotfiles/.{vim,bashrc,etc} is fine
<hrw> rye: and I would rather setup own git server then use bzr for it
<rye> hrw, the problem is that u1 will grab quite a log of X-related stuff to a headless server since it uses some gobject and gtk stuff
<dobey> well, ubuntu-sso-client will pull the X stuff
<hrw> rye: I have tens of GB free there still
<dobey> "ubuntuone-client" binary package doesn't require X
<hrw> rye: and 200GB space waiting for allocation so few extra deps are not  a problem
<rye> dobey, depends: ubuntu-sso-client
<dobey> rye: yes
<dobey> rye: but that /can/ be hacked around
<taisa> hi, i have a problem with U1 control-gtk, after starting it, it sometimes switches to the status page but quickly returns to the welcome "Register for U1" page. Could somebody pls help me?
<rye> taisa, hi, could you please tell what you mean by "status" page?
<dobey> rye: account page
<taisa> rye: yes, the page, which shows, that U1 is syncing or not and so on
<dobey> taisa: probably your authentication token was deleted from the server, but you still have it in your local keyring, so it fails to authenticate
<taisa> dobey: do i have to reinstall U1 or only delete the token in Seahorse?
<dobey> taisa: just click "already have an account" on the welcome page and sign in again
<rye> taisa, what is the name of the token in seahorse, by the way?
<dobey> alecu: btw, it looks like maybe gwibber is what is breaking the keyring in oneiric and causing the weird introspection error :-/
<taisa> rye: ubuntu one token for https://ubuntuone.com
<alecu> dobey, weird! how is it breaking the keyring?
<dobey> alecu: it seems to be causing creation of default keyring with a translated filename
<rye> taisa, yes, then in case token has been removed on the server the control panel won't be able to work with it - ubuntu-sso only supports reading these tokens, not upgrading
<dobey> alecu: see last couple of comments on that bug :)
<rye> taisa, so if you remove the token and run control panel you will be able to connect
<taisa> thx
<alecu> основная.keyring
<alecu> I wonder what "osnovnaya" means. Probably "default2
<alecu> "default"
<rye> alecu, default, yes... well, "main" but translators differ
<alecu> hmmm...
<taisa> rye: i`m feeling really stupid now, thx for your help, using ubuntu comforts me too much^^
<rye> taisa, the old token thing puzzled me too 2 days ago
<taisa> rye: thx^^
<dobey> alecu: "house liquor"
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab :)
<gatox> alecu, ping
<alecu> gatox, I'm just going to lunch, I'll ping you back when I return.
<gatox> alecu, ok
<alecu> gatox, pong
<gatox> alecu, hi! :P i have this branch for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-issues/+merge/79429
<gatox> if you can
<gatox> alecu, also....... are you the only one here? jeje
<alecu> gatox, dohbey is around too
<gatox> dobey, :D can you review this branch please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-issues/+merge/79429
<dobey> ?
<gatox> i need reviewers :P
<dobey> will leave that one to alecu
<dobey> We don't understand that code well enough to say if it's right or not
<gatox> dobey, ok, no problem!
<j0nr> evening folks
<dobey> hi
<j0nr> I need advise for dealing with ubuntuone stuff when wiping a computer for a fresh install of ubuntu
<j0nr> what to do with my music collection?
<j0nr> hi dobey
<dobey> anything you don't want to re-download afterward, you should probably backup locally somewhere
<dobey> or avoid formatting your home partition
<j0nr> have to format home.
<j0nr> i have ~/Music synced
<j0nr> What order is best to do things if i back up my music locally
<j0nr> so i don't need to redownload it
<dobey> copy it to a usb/sd/whatever drive, reboot/install, copy music back, sign in to u1
<dobey> don't delete anything out of u1 synchronized folders, while u1 is running/connected, or it will try to delete them on server also
<dobey> j0nr: and after you sign back in to u1, wait until u1sdtool -s shows "IDLE" for status, before re-subscribing to the ~/Music folder in the control panel
<j0nr> so empty ~/home empty ~/Music.... I sign into U1 then.... it will sync the contents of the Ubuntu Obe folder I assume.... but not the Music folder?
<j0nr> is it default behaviour on a new machine to only sync the U1 folder or something?
<dobey> should do, right. well it will "sync" by checking the metadata for local vs. server, and resolve any differences. there shouldn't be any though
<j0nr> well my U1 folder will e empty locally on a fresh instal;
<dobey> j0nr: yes, default is to not subscribe to folders/shares.
<dobey> u1 folder doesn't exist until you sign in to u1
<dobey> then it will synchronize what's in the u1 folder to the local machine
<j0nr> oh right... So I sign in, U1 folder gets created and synced
<dobey> yep
<dobey> j0nr: and when all that's finished, you can subscribed to the music folder again, and u1 will do a few checks, and you should be good
<dobey> j0nr: keep the back-up until it's all clear though. there are a couple of issues in the client we are working on getting SRUs out for, that were found last-minute, but you should be ok
<j0nr> as long as I re-populate the Music folder first with the backup, not subscribe it when empty
<dobey> yeah, if you subscribe with it empty, then u1 will want to download everything again
<j0nr> how would does it decide that it needs to download everything rather than delete everything on the server?
<dobey> well, with the folder existing, it will ask to "Merge" the folders. click yes, and after a short period of comparing local to server, you should be good to go
<dobey> j0nr: because there would be no local metadata for ~/MUsic yet
<dobey> j0nr: until you set that folder to be synchronized, there won't be any metadata for it, so when you subscribe, it will ask to merge the folders :)
<j0nr> ah right, cool! and it will do checks and magically realise that all the stuff in the music folder (my backup) is the same and not need to sync anything?
<dobey> yep. as long as you don't change the files while not inside u1. it hashes the files and compares the hash with what's on the server
<dobey> so if you change any tags (like play count or anything), the hash will be different
<j0nr> cheers dobey
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<jderose> dobey: you too :)
<x-ip> hi all o/
<gatox> x-ip, hi!
<x-ip> hi gatox o/ ^^
<gatox> x-ip, you are in all the channels :P
<x-ip> gatox, hehehe, i'm reading ubuntu one client code to learn more about twisted, as a facundobatista_ 's advice ^^
<x-ip> so i thought it'd be a good idea to join this channel ^^
<karni> Bye bye!
#ubuntuone 2011-10-15
<rmcbride> well
<ublender> Has anyone here found a solution for the synchronization errors for tomboy notes in oneiric?
<gatox> @ping
<ubot4> pong
#ubuntuone 2011-10-16
<allu2> Is ubuntuone suppose to download files i already have?
<allu2> i added my computer to ubuntu one which had already synced my music folder from the last installation containing the same files, yet now it started to "download" all the files again even tough they exist in the folder
<allu2> also the sync between my eepc and desktop computer doesn't seem to be working, system monitor reports my upload and download are near 0kb/s on both devices, yet i get more then once every 5 mins announcement of how 172 files are being downloaded and few uploaded
<allu2> ubuntuone panel says syncronicing..
<allu2> now after around 5 hours since "start of syncing" of the files i already have totalling around 400mb the number of downloads from 172 files has dropped to 140 files.. my connections are 8mb/1mb whats wrong?
<dobey> allu2: it sounds like maybe you're getting disconnected/reconnected a lot, perhaps partly due to enormous increase in usage from ubuntu 11.10 just being released
<Belboz99> hey all, is there a problem with the OpenID?
<Belboz99> I get the following when logging in on the website one.ubuntu.com:
<Belboz99> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Belboz99> opps, BTW, this channel isn't listed there ^^
<Belboz99> OpenID discovery error: HTTP Response status from identity URL host is not 200. Got status 503
<Belboz99> that's what I get when I select "login" at one.ubuntu.com, using Google Chrome on Windows 7 (64bit)
<Belboz99> unless I'm forgetting my password (which is possible) I can't login using the Windows client either
<dobey> Belboz99: looks like there might be a problem with the Ubuntu SSO server (not u1 itself)
<MrGeneral> Hello dear friends.  The command "u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l" tells me there are 490 files waiting to be sync. However, ubuntu one is not syncing it, it took lots of time to sync a few mb (its not internet issue though). I believe something is broken even if I manually start the sync it wont sync.
<dobey> MrGeneral: you are probably constantly getting disconnected. seems to be some issue with the auth server; probably some pieces of the whole are getting bombarded after the ubuntu 11.10 release. trying to poke ops to look at it. sorry for any inconvenience
<MrGeneral> Yeah maybe dobey, it might be the issue. Is it happening with you as well?
<MrGeneral> I don't know who are the ops though :P
<MrGeneral> You might be right dobey. I see the message "syncronizing 490 files" several times
<MrGeneral> it appears im getting connecting and then disconnected, gosh I really need this sorted out <.<
<dobey> MrGeneral: i am bugging ops :)
<MrGeneral> Thank you dobey, really :-)
<dobey> MrGeneral: try u1sdtool -d, wait a few seconds, then try u1sdtool -c again, and let me know if it's working for you, please
<dobey> Belboz99: you should be able to log in on one.ubuntu.com again now
<MrGeneral> I'll try that, one second dobey.
<MrGeneral> ok done that dobey
<MrGeneral> nothing happened :-P
<dobey> MrGeneral: it didn't connect?
<dobey> what does u1sdtool -s say?
<MrGeneral> one second dobey , I'll pastebin
<MrGeneral> dobey, http://pastebin.com/v9DX1Q4q
<MrGeneral> it keeps displaying m, 490 files are being sync
<dobey> MrGeneral: hrmm, do you have a file named ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<MrGeneral> a small ballon appears , like
<dobey> right
<MrGeneral> I'll check that one second
<dobey> it's continually dropping connection :(
<MrGeneral> nop, I dont have that fle
<MrGeneral> *file
<MrGeneral> yeah dobey , it seems like
<MrGeneral> dobey, o.O just seen some interesting logs
<MrGeneral> dobey, http://pastebin.com/pPm2frBN
<dobey> MrGeneral: ok, there should be some info in syncdaemon.log detailing the problem
<dobey> ah, bugger.
<MrGeneral> something about ssl cert <.<
<dobey> yeah, it's an erroneous error, but due to a problem on the server :(
<MrGeneral> I'm seeing some logs atm
<MrGeneral> ill delete the session id tho
<dobey> delete the session id?
<MrGeneral> http://pastebin.com/hB3xmcE5
<MrGeneral> yeah, I deleted the session id from the pastebin
<MrGeneral> of those logs
<dobey> oh
<dobey> that log looks like it connected ok
<MrGeneral> yep, its showing 2 more line
<MrGeneral> 2011-10-16 17:37:13,761 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'list_volumes' finished OK.
<MrGeneral> 2011-10-16 17:38:04,364 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.InteractionInterfaces - WARNING - called waiting_content - this method is deprecated, use 'waiting' instead
<MrGeneral> I highly doubt its gonna work tho :-P
<MrGeneral> ok it started the queue, just like the other time
<dobey> well, hopefully it will work for a while :)
<MrGeneral> 2011-10-16 17:38:28,108 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'QUEUE_MANAGER'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 490; hash: 0) ----
<MrGeneral> I doubt dobey
<MrGeneral> I think that I'm just going to get the same ssl error :-P
<MrGeneral> yep, got owned dobey , error appeared :-P
<dobey> :(
<dobey> ok, well i have poked ops about it, so hopefully will be working again soon
<MrGeneral> Just sent you a notice containing a few more personal logs dobey
<MrGeneral> Pass them those logs :-)
<MrGeneral> I hope they'll be useful
<MrGeneral> queue is smaller, it seems I downloaded one file at least hahaha
<dobey> the logs aren't necessary
<MrGeneral> alright dobey
<dobey> MrGeneral: is it still failing with the SSL error?
<MrGeneral> one sec dobey
<MrGeneral> I turned my vpn on
<dobey> ok
<MrGeneral> It's just "Waiting" dobey
<MrGeneral> 2011-10-16 18:19:30,210 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.DBus - INFO - connect: credential request was successful, pushing SYS_USER_CONNECT.
<MrGeneral> 2011-10-16 18:19:59,550 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - WARNING - Please don't run the syncdaemon as root.
<MrGeneral> 2011-10-16 18:20:28,108 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: <State: 'WAITING'  (queues WORKING  connection 'With User With Network')>; queue: 479; hash: 0) ----
<MrGeneral> im getting some more logs
<dobey> MrGeneral: ok, sounds like it is working on stuff.
<dobey> might be a little slow, but should hopefully be ok now :)
<MrGeneral> dobey, http://pastebin.com/sCbtnynx
<MrGeneral> yep
<MrGeneral> I doubt tho
<MrGeneral> did they tell you its fixed?
<dobey> well it seems to work here, so want to verify it's still happening
<MrGeneral> sure dobey , I'll be checking
<MrGeneral> 011-10-16 18:47:00,505 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.StorageClient - INFO - Connection lost, reason: [Failure instance: Traceback (failure with no frames): <class 'OpenSSL.SSL.Error'>: [('SSL routines', 'SSL3_READ_BYTES', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<MrGeneral> ].
<MrGeneral> 2011-10-16 18:47:00,506 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - The request 'protocol_version' failed with the error: [('SSL routines', 'SSL3_READ_BYTES', 'ssl handshake failure')]
<MrGeneral> I'm still getting connection failures dobey , it's not fixed
<dobey> :(
<MrGeneral> it seems they fixed it dobey
<MrGeneral> finally downloaded all files :-P
<dobey> ok
<MrGeneral> thanks for your help dobey
<dobey> sure. glad it's working for you again. sorry it went bad for a bit :)
<dobey> and i have to go now anyway :)
<MrGeneral> no problem at all, issues happen to everyone
<MrGeneral> sure, take care
<allu2> dobey: heh finally it got synced, just took 9 hours to sync 480mb i already had :P
<allu2> Does ubuntu one have mecanism to see if the files its going to download already exist in the system?
<dobey> allu2: yes, it rescans the local files before downloading. it compares the hashes of local files, against those on the server, and then resolves the differences (downloads or uploads files appropriately)
<31NAAE8ZN> hola, am attempting to configure UbuntuOne posteri the upgrade to Ubuntu 11.10. Can anybody assist por favor?
<RaHorachty> It pertains configuration, though there does not appear to be a configuration area
#ubuntuone 2012-10-08
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, ralsina morning!
<gatox> mandel, ralsina hi
<ralsina> gatox: check the last comment in bug #1062151
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062151 in Ubuntu One Client "share links tab waiting forever" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062151
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> linking....
<ralsina> Have to run an errand, wll be back in < 60'
<gatox> brb....... reboot
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1 whenever you want
<ralsina> mandel: to the bat-mumble!
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me reboot into os x
<chaselivingston> ralsina: is mmcc out today?
<thisfred> chaselivingston, quite possibly, it's a US holiday
<chaselivingston> thisfred: right, wasn't sure if he swapped it like many of us did
<thisfred> not sure either
<briancurtin> me?
<gatox> me
<ralsina> chaselivingston: he's out, yes
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> Also, welcome back thisfred!
<thisfred> ralsina, thx!
<gatox> mandel, ^^
<mandel> me
<ralsina> briancurtin: go
<briancurtin> DONE: debugging SD tests, trying to figure out why it can't find comtypes
<briancurtin> TODO: wade through the rest of the allegedly missing things (that arent missing) and run everything
<briancurtin> NOTE: swapped today's US holiday for the friday after thanksgiving
<briancurtin> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Write a little guide about how to install and get the SyncMenu indicator working. Filed a couple of bugs about the SyncMenu and Systray Icon for u1-client and u1-cp. Working on the weird tests for the api fix branch.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Submit the tests and push people to review those branches again.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Trying to figure it out how to implement this tests.
<gatox> ralsina, go
<thisfred> ralsina, I'm shifting my core hours, so I'll be here from 1.5 hours ago until 7.5 hours from now, with a 1 hr break in the middle
<ralsina> DONE: calls, calls, reorg calls, and calls. TODO: calls! BLOCKED: no, NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: move 3000 miles west TODO: pick up playlists, unless they're done BLOCKED: no NEXT: mandel
<ralsina> thisfred: awesome
<mandel> DONE: autopilot tests. Merged with lp:unity and found that unity is broken (does not compile) yet make dash works (so no blocker for my work).
<mandel> TODO: reviews, go after people to get things landed.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> ralsina, that mean 1 hour later than it used to be, and for me starting at 6:30, rather than 5:30 ;)
<ralsina> thisfred: lazy! ;-)
<thisfred> I know! :)
<thisfred> It also means being done in time for happy hour every day! :D
 * mandel reboots due to updates
 * thisfred too, due to computer being weird
 * gatox lunch
<thisfred> anything the matter with lp/internal IRC? Both are giving me a hard time
<ralsina> thisfred: lp is slowish
<ralsina> thisfred: interal IRC seems fine
<thisfred> I can't seem to connect at all, getting a lot of 'connection reset's... bloody comcast. And again, the only game in town, it looks like...
<thisfred> mail also superslow
<mandel> thisfred, try spinning the mouse to the right, if you do it to the left it will go slower ;)
<thisfred> heh
<mandel> EOD in spain, catc you all tom!
<thisfred> later mandel
<thisfred> definitely in dns hell
<thisfred> bah
<ralsina> thisfred: it's just you, I rebooted my server and everything normalized :-)
<mandel> hehe moving always brings problems to the internet connection
<thisfred> yeah, especially in combination with comcast
<thisfred> I think dnsmasq and the xfinity router hate eachother
<thisfred> maybe not. disabling dnsmasq doesn't solve all the problems, at least
<thisfred> sigh
<thisfred> weird that almost everything seems to work, though, except for launchpad, canonical mail, and canonical irc
<mandel> on purpose so that you don't work :)
<ralsina> thisfred: switch to google dns?
<thisfred> ralsina, yeah maybe
<thisfred> hmm, no change either, so maybe it's not dns
<thisfred> maybe ssl cert lookup or something
<thisfred> i hate computers
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: what was the command you used to upgrade to Q? I feel lucky!
<mandel> ralsina, can't you do sudo update-manager -d when you have setup the sources correctly?
<beuno> ralsina, you'll need to tell 12.04 to upgrade you to newer versions, not just LTSs
<ralsina> beuno: right
<beuno> you can set that from update-manager itself
<mandel> in sources
<beuno> no, don't touch your sources
<beuno> ignore mandel, as usual! :p
 * beuno has all his computers on 12.10
<gatox> ralsina, what mandel says...... but you need to allow updates from betas from the settings dialog that you have in that window
<ralsina> gatox, beuno, mandel: thanks I think I got it
<ralsina> I never actually live-updated before, I always started from scratch
<mandel> beuno, as  I have, software sources => updates => Notify me of a new Ubuntu version => for any new version
<mandel> unless that has changed..
<ralsina> oh, crap, another bug in our startup stuff, we ignore --switch-to now :-/
<gatox> ralsina, what?
<ralsina> gatox: --switch-to=account (or any other) does nothing
<ralsina> in u1cp
<gatox> ralsina, do you want to assign that to me? it seems that i have a couple of bugs u1cp related
<ralsina> gatox: I was about to look at it myself
<gatox> ralsina, ah ok
<ralsina> gatox: if I get distracted I'll send it to you. But I wrote that part so...
<gatox> ralsina, roger that
<ralsina> oh, it's switching but later it switches back
<ralsina> So, --switch-to has been broken since *march* and revno 290 :-(
<ralsina> which just happens to be a huge diff, just to make it more fun
<ralsina> elopio: are you around today?
<ralsina> nessita: you around? I have a question about a branch of yours from march :-)
<nessita> ralsina: shoot
<ralsina> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/revision/290
<ralsina> look for folders_tab_idx
<ralsina> basically that negates the --switch-to option
<ralsina> do you know why you added that?
<nessita> ralsina: yes, can this be the callback that only gets called from when the user finishes the wizard?
<nessita> ralsina: or have you confirmed that the same callbacks is called no matter where the user is coming from?
<ralsina> nessita: confirmed, if I comment those two lines, switch-to works again
<ralsina> nessita: seems to be connected to credentials_found in general
<nessita> ralsina: as the commit message reads, this branch added a page to the wizard... so I would guess the changes are for that workflow to work...
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll try the wizard with that commented
<nessita> ralsina: I guess a solution that works in both scenarios is needed (plus tests so none breaks that again...)
<ralsina> nessita: it works just fine in both cases
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think I added that for no reason
 * nessita thinks
<nessita> ralsina: would you please confirm what you tried out?
<elopio> ralsina: I'm here.
<nessita> to see if I can think of another scenario where this switch is needed
<ralsina> nessita: removed the device, logged in with existing account, went through the wizard
<ralsina> nessita: ended in the "managing" widget, just fine
<nessita> what page in the management widget did you end up in?
<ralsina> elopio: we need to add another smoke test
<nessita> (you need to end up in the folders tab)
<ralsina> nessita: with the --switch-to option, in the right now
<ralsina> sorry,  right onw
<gatox> mandel, are you still around?
<nessita> ralsina: and without it?
<ralsina> I'll try without it now
<elopio> ralsina: for macosx? and when?
<ralsina> elopio: we need to test that the --switch-to option on u1cp works. It's mostly for ubuntu
<ralsina> elopio: although it should work on all platforms.
<ralsina> elopio: and for the next run if it's not much trouble. It has been broken for 7 months ;-)
<elopio> ralsina: ok, I can test it right now on ubuntu.
<elopio> ralsina: ok, I'll add it to the smoke :)
<ralsina> elopio: right now I know it's broken :-)
<elopio> what does it do?
<ralsina> elopio: lets you choose what tab of the u1cp is open on startup
<ralsina> so --switch-to=devices should open the devices tab
<elopio> ralsina: got it. Let me know when I can test.
<ralsina> elopio: cool, thx!
<gatox> nessita,  do you have a minute for a technical question?? because i was ask to do a test.... that i'm not completely sure if it make sense..... and there aren't tests about that, and maybe there is a reason
<nessita> gatox: shoot
<gatox> nessita, i've changed a little bit the implementation of ubuntuone/platform/tools/perspective_broker.py: connect_signal (https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312)..... and mmcc ask me to add a test for that..... the tests for that module are in: tests/platform/tools/test_tools.py ........ but i'm having a lot of problem trying to tests THAT..... becouse of the crazy things that th
<gatox> e class wrap, etc..... and i notice that there isn't any test that check the behavior of connect a signal, and then execute the function... and i thought that maybe there is a reason....... and i can stop suffer
<ralsina> nessita: works perfectly without --switch-to.
<nessita> ralsina: what page did you end up in after logging in?
<ralsina> nessita: folders
<ralsina> nessita: it has happened a few times that the default page got changed in designer
<nessita> ralsina: you sure? even after deleting the device? I would think you would end up in the same devices tab
<ralsina> nessita: oh, I restarted u1cp
<nessita> ralsina: can you try without restarting?
<nessita> like deleting, re logging
<ralsina> nessita: sure, but I expect that will happen in that case
<ralsina> nessita: but this is the wrong solution, we should move to folders tab when deleting the device, not when we get the credentials
<ralsina> in any case, checking
<nessita> it was a design request to end up in the folders tab after logging in. But you are free to change as you consider it proper.
<ralsina> nessita: it will end in folders anyway
<nessita> ralsina: with my change, yes
<nessita> without it, not sure
<ralsina> nessita: with mine too :-)
<nessita> ralsina: not sure what's your change :-)
<ralsina> nessita: "move to folders tab when deleting the device, not when we get the credentials"
<nessita> ralsina: I personally find that dirty, since that's a workaround for the requiremente "after login end up in folders"
<nessita> but not my call
<ralsina> nessita: but your change breaks lots of other things. Thanks for the rationale for your branch, I wouldn't have guessed it!
<nessita> agreed that my chance was too violent
<nessita> I guess I thought it was correct since no test broke
<nessita> sorry for that
<ralsina> nessita: al mejor cazador se le escapa alguna liebre :-)
<ralsina> nessita: I'll add tests for it for next time!
<nessita> gatox: so, going back to your question
<gatox> nessita, yap.....
<gatox> nessita, did you receive my message?
<nessita> gatox: I'm looking at the code and I'm kinda puzzled about the change, I'm not understanding it
<nessita> yes
<gatox> nessita, the things is:
<gatox> nessita, that was doing a lot of bad things, because several stuff was being connected to the same signal, and setattr just override the attr, so the last thing connected was the one being called...... and we need to have something as a list of handlers to be call when the signal is emitted
<nessita> gatox: right, the original code will not allow more than one callback. So, I understand your change.
<gatox> nessita, aja....
<nessita> first of all, this code is <with love>ugly</with love>:
<nessita> +        if (signal_name in self.connected_signals and59+           handler not in self.connected_signals[signal_name]):60+            self.connected_signals[signal_name].append(handler)
<nessita> gatox: do you know what a default dict is?
<gatox> ahhh yes....
<gatox> nessita, yes..... that can be improved with that
<nessita> gatox: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76064/
<nessita> so, first of all, improve the code using a defacultdict(set)
<nessita> second, you need to add the following test:
<gatox> nessita, yap....
<nessita> gatox: having an instance of this class (or a heir, whatever you're testing), do:
<nessita> called1 = []
<nessita> called2 = []
<nessita> self.the_instance.connect('the-signal', lamba *a: called1.append(a))
<nessita> self.the_instance.connect('the-signal', lamba *a: called2.append(a))
<nessita> then triger the signal "the-signal" in your instance with:
<nessita> self.the_instance.emit('the-signal', 'foo', 'bar', object())
<gatox> nessita, yes..... my problem was that the existing tests are patching connect_signal, and stuff, because this is being wrap with call_after_connection_inner...... and trying to create the instance to actually use it.... was generating a lot of reactor was unclean....
<nessita> and then assert that both called1 and called2 have the value ('foo', 'bar', object()) in it (where object() should be a variable so is the same one)
<nessita> gatox: did you try the test I'm describing?
<nessita> gatox: if you have a test case that patchs everything out, create a new testcase that does not patch everything out
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i was doing that...... and there i was having the reactor was unclean problem
<nessita> gatox: so, that's  "separated" from how to test the change. I think the change needs to be backed up with one or more tests
<gatox> but.... i'll keep trying to get a functional instance of that
<nessita> about the reactor unclean... it can get messy... but it usually means that you still have stuff in the reactor when the tests finished
<nessita> gatox: so I guess you're not disconnecting your "instance" properly? are you calling shutdown as a cleanup function/>
<nessita> ?
<nessita> gatox: you can push the branch to LP and make a proposal in WIP state
<nessita> I may take a look at that diff and try to help
<gatox> nessita, ok..... let me try some stuff and will ping you later with the MP if i can't figure it out
<gatox> nessita, thx
<nessita> ack
<nessita> prego
<ralsina> gatox, maybe nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/switch-baby-switch/+merge/128559
<ralsina> if not nessita, briancurtin
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll take a look
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks!
<briancurtin> ralsina: typo in commit message, s/hen/then
<briancurtin> ralsina: i don't think i can test this IRL since i'd have to remove the device and login again - still need existing creds on windows. i'll try it though and see if this env fixed that
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<ralsina> briancurtin: ack
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can try half of it though
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, i'll give ya what i have
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome!
<ralsina> gatox: this fixes one of the broken bits in the sync-indicator test BTW
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<chaselivingston> ralsina: is there a list of known issues for mac anywhere?
<briancurtin> ralsina: approved
<ralsina> chaselivingston: filter by u1-darwin tag
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ok, i'll give that a shot, thanks
<ralsina> chaselivingston: that should get you the known mac bugs although lots of others are cross-platform bugs
<chaselivingston> ralsina: sure, i'll see if that's enough to get us started
<gatox> nessita, this is the branch where i'm trying to add the test: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312
<gatox> nessita, i'm running the test with:  u1trial -t test_connect_several_handlers_to_same_signal tests/platform/tools/test_tools.py
<gatox> nessita, there's not assert there or anything.... just trying to execute connect_signal and avoid dirty reactor
<nessita> gatox: will look in 15 min approx
<gatox> nessita, ack...... i'll keep looking here
<nessita> gatox: are you calling shutdown somewhere as a cleanup call?
<gatox> nessita, nop..... i'll add that in the tearDown.... but i think the problem is somewhere else
<nessita> gatox: do you know what ditry reactor means?
<nessita> dirty*
<nessita> (let's start with the basics)
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> gatox: how would you describe it?
<nessita> (I'm curious cuz if you think that shutdown can be added later, then we have different understanding of what a dirty reactor is)
<gatox> nessita, i've added the call to shutdown in the tearDown method of the test case and i'm getting the same error...... that's what i was trying to explain
<nessita> gatox: note 1: always use addCleanup, instead of tearDown
<nessita> note 2: how would you describe what the dirty reactor is?
<nessita> gatox: ^
<gatox> nessita, 1) i get a similar problem with addCleanup... but it fails in some other way.... maybe i can debug further from there
<gatox> 2) when some of the stuff running on deferred, are not closed properly and we still got live objects
<nessita> gatox: not only deferred. When you have a service listening in a port and a client connects to it, and never disconnect, that will also give you a dirty reactor
<nessita> gatox: so, that's useful to know when dealing with these tests: both the "server" and the client has to be properly disconnected
<nessita> in my case, if I add:L
<nessita>         self.addCleanup(self.sdtool.shutdown)
<nessita> to the setUp, the cleanup never finishes
<nessita> because the server can not shutdown
<nessita> because there may be a connection to the server that is not being closed
<nessita> gatox: does that ring any bell?
<nessita> gatox: I'm also getting a lot of
<nessita> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for SyncMenu
<nessita> Another instance is running
<nessita> gatox: you should note that this test you're creating is trying to connect to a syncdaemon service, which is not available...
<nessita> I'm getting:
<nessita> ubuntuone.platform.ipc.ipc_client.SyncDaemonClientConnectionError: ('Could not connect to the syncdaemon ipc.', ActivationTimeoutError())
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i'm getting something like that here too.......
<nessita> gatox: that means the sdtool is trying to connect to a service that is not avaliable
<nessita> so you need to fix that part first
<gatox> nessita, i should patch UbuntuOneClient
<nessita> I've been lucky enough to forget a lot about this, so I'm honestly not sure
<nessita> but definitely you need to solve the connection issue first
<nessita> gatox: have you considered what the other test case do?         self.sdtool.client.fake_remote = FakeRemoteObject()
<nessita> hum, no
<gatox> nessita, ok..... thx, i think i have an idea of what i can do
<nessita> maybe unrelated
<gatox> nessita, nop.... that's not it
<nessita> gatox: hoped it helps
<gatox> nessita, already try that
<nessita> right, is unrelated
<gatox> nessita, yes, thx.... i was at the point of not understanding anything
<nessita> anytime
<gatox> nessita, it's almost working...... thanks for the tips! :'D..... i understand now.....
 * gatox was mentally blocked
<nessita> gatox: that's great :-)
<gatox> ok...... eod here...... i submit the tests for the u1-client branch..... FINALLY........ i hope it land tomorrow after the reviews, that will fix a couple of problems in windows/darwin
<gatox> bye people!
 * gatox needs to rest and relax...... 
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> I will be back later, so post review requests, etc.
<briancurtin> ralsina: two easy branches to review if you're up for it: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/run-tests-update/+merge/128583 and https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/run-tests-update/+merge/128582
<briancurtin> and i'm out
#ubuntuone 2012-10-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<mandel> morning!
<Nicekiwi> is there an Ubuntu-One extension/Script/Plug-in for Thunar?
<dpm> hi all. I was looking at bug 1063170 and I can't figure out where the "Purchased from Ubuntu One" string comes from in the plugin code. Could someone give me a hand?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063170 in Ubuntu Translations "Not translatable string "Purchased from Ubuntu One" in Rhythmbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063170
<mandel> dpm, hm.. let me take a look for you
<dpm> thanks
<mandel> dpm, AFAIK that is in that name because the folder name of the music that has been purchased from ubuntuone is named like that
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> dpm, so, ideally you will want us to make the folder path translatable
<dpm> mandel, bummer, not translatable, then
<mandel> gatox, buenas o/
<dpm> mandel, yes
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> dpm, I guess it can be translated, yes, because is a constant and we should be able to name it ~/.ubuntuone/Paquito\ el \ chocolatero if we wanted
<dpm> mandel, exactly, that was also the song I had just in mind
<dpm> I was doing the dance too
<mandel> dpm, problem is, if you use a diff folder name in one machine and then you move to a machine that is in eng it brakes
<mandel> dpm, as in, first time the udf is created using the spanish name, then you go to a machine in eng and then you have the spanish name synced and shows in spanish
<mandel> dpm, so it does not work very well, I think the less damaging thing we could do is remove adj, that is, remove 'purchased' and leave it with the name which is 'international'
<mandel> dpm, do I make sense?
<dpm> mandel, gotcha. What about leaving the folder name as it is and make what is shown on Rhythmbox translatable?
<mandel> dpm, that means patching rhythmbox because is part of the code using by it to monitor folders
<dpm> hm, not really a reusable plugin architecture, then
<dpm> ok, let me add this info to the bug for now, thanks for the help!
<mandel> dpm, no problem :)
<mandel> dpm, do explain that changing the folder name is a no no due to sync between machines with diff names
<mandel> dpm, I wonder what would happen if we use a symlink which can be translated..
<mandel> dpm, udf folder is always the same, we do a ln -s to a translated version
<dpm> I don't know, I wonder too if translatable XDG directory names could be used
<mandel> dpm, you can try looking at how to add diff sources: http://library.gnome.org/users/rhythmbox/stable/customize.html.en
<mandel> dpm, if we can add a level of indirection between the udf and the player (symlink for example) we are fine
<mandel> dpm, as long as we don't change the actual udf name we are fine
<gatox> brb.... machine die
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> alecu, mandel any of you want to start the morning with a review? (not much morning for you mandel) https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312
<mandel> gatox, I can start the afternoon :)
<gatox> mandel, sounds good :P
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hola gatox
<mandel> gatox, looking at your branch, I think you might abusing lambdas a little to much, I mean, you are creating a new lambda each time you add a new handler when you could simply appending to the collection, right?
<mandel> gatox, is the lambda really needed or could be have a class private method that does it?
<gatox> mandel, if you use a private method, you will need a lambda anyway, because you will need to do something as: lambda *args, **kw: _method(signal_name)
<gatox> mandel, if you use a private method, you will need a lambda anyway, because you will need to do something as: lambda *args, **kw: _method(signal_name, *args, **kw)
<mandel> gatox, lets look at it step by step: first improvement I see => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269167/
<mandel> gatox, there is no need to create a new lambda each time you add a handler, right?
<gatox> mandel, we will find out when we run the tests..... i would say no..... but i'm not sure if maybe that binds to the value of the list at that moment
<gatox> mandel, ok........... it was just a precaution..... this works tooooo
<mandel> gatox, next improvement => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269176/
<mandel> gatox, that will at least allow us to test that all handlers are called, improves testability, which I think is an improvement..
<gatox> mandel, we can test that already
<gatox> mandel, actually, we are doing it in the tests
<gatox> mandel, i can change that if it's necessary..... maybe we can ask someone else, because i actually prefer the lambda solution
<mandel> gatox, do think about memory etc.. creating a new lambda object for every new handler that has to be gc is an overhead that is not really needed
 * ralsina looks around
<ralsina> mandel, gatox: you guys asked for a 3rd opinion?
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm.... i see
<gatox> mandel, now i'm more convinced
<gatox> ralsina, i think that is not necessary anymore
<gatox> ralsina, mandel has presented a new argument that is more valid to me
 * ralsina points out that 500 lambdas are less than 20KB or RAM and take a microsecond to gc
 * ralsina is great at making up numbers
<ralsina> I would prefer "pretty, readable code" but I leave it to you gatox
<gatox> ralsina, i'll change it to the private function
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<gatox> i only needed a good reason :P
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, just so that I can add a new diff way to do it, you can use something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269200/
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, add a new handler list if not present, and append the callbacks, then the list can be called with the *args and **kwargs and will do the right thing..
<mandel> but might be too evil :)
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, you reduce the need of a lambda, you use the same amount of memory as a single list and you simple add a new type definition
<mandel> but I think I have been doing too much c/c++/golan recently and I have started thinking about memory too much :P
<ralsina> mandel: that's a list of lambdas disguised as a class
<ralsina> mandel: disguised as a functiokn
<mandel> ralsina, no, is not, in the other you a list with with callbacks and per callback that you added to the list you were creating a new lambda
<mandel> ralsina, so, in the second handler added, you had the old lambda (first handle) the 2 handlers (2 lambdas) then create the new lambda (2 handler lambda) and hope that the first lambda was gc at some point
<ralsina> mandel: I really really hate "for cb in self"  :-)
<mandel> ralsina, in this case you have a list with the callbacks and there is no need for the generic lambda or the new creation of a lambda
<mandel> ralsina, as I said, a little evil :)
<ralsina> mandel: I would just keep a list of functions and iterate. Explicit.
<ralsina> but anyway, it's not worth discussing this much, I think. Clear code is best.
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I was just having fun by stretching the subclassing model and wondering how little code I could write to do the job and use the less amount of objects hehehe
<mandel> ralsina, lets call it brainexercise
<mandel> ok, lunch time here :)
 * gatox is not convinced again.....
<ralsina> haha
<mandel> gatox, I'll do a second review when i'm back :)
<ralsina> gatox: try to write it as dumb as possible
<ralsina> gatox: remember I may have to read it later!
<gatox> ralsina, for mandel?
<gatox> jejjee
<mandel> write for the common denominator :)
<gatox> i'll do it with a private method.......
 * gatox sacrifice his love for list comprehensions
<ralsina> gatox: if it needs a \ it's a bad list comprehension :-)
<gatox> ralsina, it didn't need that....... because i was splitting the line inn the right places jejejeje
<ralsina> gatox: oh, but then it had a \n ;-)
<gatox> :P
 * ralsina goes track when we started having a double spinner
<gatox> mandel, branch updated
<gatox> ralsina, do you have any special task for me?? or i should try to start killing u1-cp bugs?.... i might found a weird bug in u1-client too
<gatox> might not....... i found
<ralsina> gatox: yes, check https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiE68jdtyfBcdG1RTkpEYl8yNV9yaEtIRkdUbF9OZGc#gid=0 and make it work :-)
<gatox> but i don't know if it is a priority
<gatox> ralsina, ack..... really clear list of tasks
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmm..... some weird stuff has been reported there..... i'll need to track each person and ask
<ralsina> gatox: I think I fixed one of those at least
<ralsina> gatox: but not on stable-4 :-(
<gatox> ralsina, also.... maybe something is not clear..... because it seems they expect the things being transfered from the server to the client to appear there too
<ralsina> gatox: then you need to clarify the leftmost column :-)
<mandel> gatox, got a small needs fixing
<gatox> mandel, ack
<gatox> mandel, fixed
<gatox> mandel, it was there for when i was testing stuff
<ralsina> gatox: this bug is ours, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sync/+bug/1063950
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1063950 in indicator-sync (Ubuntu) "Menu item "Get more space" opens "one.u.c/services/#storage_panel" instead of "one.u.c/services/add-storage/"" [Undecided,New]
 * gatox checking...
<ralsina> gatox: as in, that's really a bug in u1-client not in the sync menu
<gatox> ralsina, i'm fixing that right now
<ralsina> gatox: awesome, change the affects in the bug
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<mandel> gatox, do you think that adding a test where you add a handler to one signal and an other handler to an other signal and assert the correct handler is called is a good idea?
<gatox> mandel, will do in a few miins
<mandel> great
<gatox> in the meanwhile..... mandel ralsina  if you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/add-storage/+merge/128729
<mandel> gatox, sure
<gatox> mandel, new test added: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, alecu the ISP eng is here to install fiber in my place, I'll me off line a little until he is done
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<gatox> mandel, ack
<ralsina> alecu and I are on a call we'll miss standup, you guys go ahead without us
<alecu> mandel: fiber == awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: you getting whole bran?
<ralsina> mandel: if that doesn't work, try activia!
<ralsina> good morning mmcc!
<mmcc> hi ralsina
<gatox> mmcc, hi
<gatox> mmcc, i have a present for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312
<gatox> :P
<mmcc> it's a fine day for reviews
<ralsina> mmcc: it's QA day!
<mmcc> ralsina: tell me more
<ralsina> mmcc: today QA tests our mac build to see if we do the beta release on the 11th
<ralsina> mmcc: so... let's do a build and give it to QA :-)
<ralsina> elopio: it says "windows testing" on the schedule, but it should be mac testing
<elopio> ralsina: you said you wanted a windows testing session this week.
<gatox> mmcc, first review my branches that fix some of the problems we were having :P
<elopio> don't you want it anymore? :)
<gatox> mmcc, so you can include them in the build \o/
<ralsina> elopio: yes, that too :-)
<ralsina> elopio: I am confusing sometiimes, I know, sorry
<mmcc> ralsina: aha, ok. are they expecting anything to have changed since the last build? gatox' change shouldn't affect the final behavior…
<mmcc> because the last qa build had a workaround
<ralsina> mmcc: I don't know what the last build was, really
<elopio> ralsina: so, are we having a windows installer too?
<ralsina> mmcc: I would like to get a fix I did yesterday
<ralsina> elopio: there are daily windows builds in jenkins again now
<mmcc> ralsina: aha, ok. great
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> elopio: but I am not sure it even does something on mac
<briancurtin> ralsina, elopio: jenkins is down again...
<ralsina> briancurtin: oops
<briancurtin> will take a look shortly
<ralsina> briancurtin: jenkins is down or builds are failing?
<briancurtin> ralsina: the windows jenkins machine isn't connected. everything is N/A
<ralsina> that one about "I am not sure..." was for mmcc sorry
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, it's tuesday, which is "break jenkins" day
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<gatox> need to go downstairs for a sec..... so here is my standup:
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose a branch to start fixing some u1-client sync menu related stuff, improve some other branches already proposed.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Keep fixing u1-client sync menu and u1-cp bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<mmcc> me
<thisfred> DONE: processed email/colonial imperialist day TODO: playlists BLOCKED: no NEXT: gatox
<briancurtin> DONE: u1c and u1cp tests running fine (well, some failures on client, but they run to completion)
<briancurtin> TODO: CredentialsError still coming from SSO, working out how its finding the binaries. i found one place that is wrong but then it seemed to try again with the right commdand line and failed.
<briancurtin> TODO (on the side): i noticed we're sending post2008server in a URL post while logging in to SSO (can't remember the exact string, will dig it up). this is from the stdlib platform module not identifying Windows 8. i dont know what we actually use that for on the server side, probably stats, but it's an easy change in the stdlib. i did the change for win7/2008server
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: long weekend, recent transfers menu
<mmcc> TODO: reviews, set up .DMG, qa build
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT:
<mmcc> ?
<mmcc> who are we missing, ralsina mandel alecu? or are more people off today
 * mmcc needs to check the logs
<alecu> mmcc: both ralsina and I are on a hangout
<mmcc> alecu: ack
 * ralsina declares this "day columbus noticed this was not japan" day.
<thisfred> Rerouting...
<briancurtin> brb, need to let the heating/furnace dude in. it's cold in here.
<mmcc> gatox, quick needsfixing on that client branch
<mmcc> gatox: I'm also still not 100% clear why we need that change. when were multiple functions being connected to the same signal?
<gatox> mmcc, i already explain that and show you some code from u1-client on friday..... and you answered that you understand
<gatox> mmcc, also.... i explain it on the comment i added
<mmcc> gatox: sorry if I'm just forgetting - I'll look in the log on friday.
<gatox> mmcc, or read the comment
<mmcc> gatox: ok, I had to read the comment again, sorry - can you point me to the place in syncdaemon core that was also connecting to the signal? not urgent though, I believe you - this is just for my understanding
<gatox> mmcc, could you check your logs for that?? because i don't remember and i'll need to debug to find it..... i already send that piece of code to you on friday..... if you don't have it let me know..... and i'll check
<mmcc> ok, I'll look gatox. don't worry about it
<gatox> mmcc, thx........ because it was kind of tricky to find it
<mmcc> gatox: yeah, I definitely know how that is
<mmcc> that's a good argument for keeping notes on this stuff - whenever I figure out one of these long IPC chains, I write down what calls what - it's already helped a couple times when I had to go back and check something
<alecu> hello Hello!
<gatox> mmcc, docstring updated
<mmcc> great gatox, thanks - now to try testing it on macos
<mmcc> goodbye Hello
<mmcc> oh I mean HELLO
 * gatox lunch
<Hello> ?
<ralsina> apparently mandel's ISP guy is still trying to connect the optic fiber using duct tape or something, will take a while longer to show up
<briancurtin> ha. fiber to the house, duct tape the rest of the way
<ralsina> briancurtin: the last mile is a sticky problem
<briancurtin> lol
<mmcc> hrmm. so this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312 with control-panel *trunk* fixes the share links tab for me IRL on osx
 * mmcc waves
<gatox_lunch> mmcc, but you will need this cp branch too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-publishapi/+merge/128316 or you will only be able to share a file once
<mmcc> gatox_lunch: aha! thanks1
<mmcc> !
 * mmcc was getting very confused
<mmcc> ralsina: how do I check that your change from yesterday works on os x?
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm...
<ralsina> mmcc: run ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --switch-to=devices?
<mmcc> ralsina: with or without credentials?
<ralsina> mmcc: with
<mmcc> ok, works for me
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<ralsina> mmcc: OTOH, if you have a "share a file" link in the menu icon's popup, does it open in the right tab?
<ralsina> mmcc: if it doesn't that's a separate bug
<mmcc> ralsina: share a file link in the menu icon? I don't know what that is
<ralsina> mmcc: in the icon in the mac global menu, do you have a "share a file" item?
<mmcc> ralsina: no, and looking, that's a # TODO in systray.py
<ralsina> mmcc: ack
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: row 8 in the sync indicator testing sheet needs to clarify that's not implemented and a bug link
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, ack
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, mmcc that was because de sync menu was implemented before de shares tab
<gatox_lunch> s/de/the
<mmcc> ralsina, gatox_lunch: did you see this bug from last friday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1062729
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1062729 in Ubuntu One Client "sync menu uses wrong upload size for percentages" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mmcc> wondering if that's on the testing sheet - you probably won't notice unless you have lots of highly-compressible large files :)
<ralsina> mmcc: saw it, did nothing about it
<ralsina> mmcc: shhhh ;-)
<mmcc> I noticed it when uploading a ~200MB text .sql file
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah, those files are uncommon
<ralsina> plus, it will just show "slow slow slow done!"
<ralsina> :-)
<mmcc> heh :) ok, like I said, it's mostly a minor issue but it made debugging other stuff very confusing :)
<mmcc> yeah, it was showing "9%" forever and I started looking for string truncation or something :)
<ralsina> gatox_lunch: so, after that one is marked as unimplemented we are down to ~2 issues with sync menu. Not horrible.
<gatox> ralsina, yap
<mmcc> gatox: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312 -- you still need to get mandel to approve that though
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... he said he will review it when he is back
<mmcc> gatox cool. also +1 on the other branch
<gatox> mmcc, cool.... thx
<mmcc> thanks for being patient with me while I figured out what was going on there
<gatox> mmcc, no problem :D
<mmcc> gatox: it would've been easier if your comment here during lunch about "you will only be able to share a file once" was in the MP description under "HOW TO TEST" or something :) I can look at the code and understand what it's doing, but sometimes it's hard to understand what it's fixing at the top level
<mmcc> ok, done bugging gatox for the day :)
<gatox> mmcc, jeje ok.... will add that next time.... promise :P
<gatox> ralsina, so....... i've marked the share a file option in the menu as not implemented, and added the bug link..... now we have 2 reds..... and i already propose a branch for one..... and the remaining one, is the crazy thing that is happening with the shares that i mentioned
<gatox> ralsina, so i'm going to start working on that one if you agree..... probably i'll need to contact people from the server team, because i'm not sure if they are sending that data now
<gatox> ralsina, here is the branch for the other bug..... mandel already approve it..... is one line change: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/add-storage/+merge/128729
<ralsina> gatox: agreed
<ralsina> gatox: looking at the branch
<ralsina> gatox: global +1
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> gatox: well, there's also the "sync menu doesn't show the cloud icon" but that's not us
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmm i think that maybe i can prioritize this one: "Status in indicator is not updated when the status is changed from U1 control panel"
<gatox> and then the new shares one
<ralsina> gatox: happy either way
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<mandel> I'm back!!!
<mandel> ralsina, sorry, the guy from movistar/telefonica had some serious problem getting the connection
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> mandel: np, it happens
<mandel> ralsina, at least now I have fiber :)
<mandel> which makes me very very happy
<ralsina> mandel: yes, slow transit is bad
<ralsina> ;)
<mandel> ralsina, in nearly everything :)
<mmcc> gatox, what is the bug # for that is that indicator not updated bug?
<gatox> mmcc, sorry, what?
<gatox> mandel, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312
<mmcc> gatox - this one from ten minutes ago: "ralsina, mmmmm i think that maybe i can prioritize this one: "Status in indicator is not updated when the status is changed from U1 control panel" "
<mandel> gatox, sorted
<gatox> mmcc, that one is only for the sync menu in ubuntu
<gatox> mandel, ack, thx
<mmcc> gatox: ok, cool
<mmcc> yay, nice looking .dmg with background image and everything, all set up
<gatox> mmcc, cool
<mmcc> ralsina: for sending to QA, is that just ASAP or when?
<ralsina> mmcc: asap please
<mmcc> ralsina: okboss
<mmcc> gatox: is https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-publishapi/+merge/128312 waiting on anything? mandel approved but didn't flip the switch
<mandel> mmcc, I did not 'cause I though we agreed to the owner to do it.. or am I outdated?
<gatox> mmcc, i'll do it....... also..... this branch includes all the changes..... and there was the other one with the workaround that didn't landed..... and i think i can delete it
<mmcc> mandel, you're not outdated - I was poking the owner :)
<mandel> :)
<mmcc> gatox: you're talking about the control-panel branch where you used the return value instead of the signal right?
<mmcc> was there a workaround branch for u1-client too? I remember one that changed a comma that did land, but it was just a comment change once it landed
<gatox> mmcc, ahhh no....... i was confuse..... just for u1-cp
<mmcc> ok cool
<chaselivingston> mmcc: will the current and recent transfers menu item work in the public beta?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no
<mmcc> in fact I had a note to myself, maybe we should just not show it. ralsina?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ok, good to know, that might not be a bad idea
<ralsina> if it's broken, yes, disable it
<ralsina> we can re-enable it a week or two later
<mmcc> ralsina: ack. will do
<gatox> ralsina, do you know why is broken? it has anything to do with the changes that you talk about in u1-client files progress?
<mmcc> ralsina: what's the best way to do that, just have a side branch that comments it out and build with that?
<mmcc> gatox: I know why it's broken, I was working on it on friday
<gatox> mmcc, can you tell me why?
<mmcc> I don't know why it doesn't work on linux, but on osx, the timer is not called to populate the menu
<gatox> mmmmm
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<ralsina> I didn't know it was broken :-/
<mmcc> gatox, in the TransfersMenu __init__ it only starts the timer if sys.platform isn't 'win32' or 'darwin', and I'm not sure why… but I have some code to fix that and try to get live-updating working on osx too, so it doesn't matter too much
<gatox> mmcc, ack
<mandel> sorry guys, but I have to call it a day, is close to dinner time and have to walk the dog, I'll work a couple of extra hours tom
<gatox> mandel, bye
<Ipsilon> Does ubuntu one lock files? I misread and thought it supported webdav.
<ralsina> Ipsilon: no, to both
<Ipsilon> Ok, thanks. That's too bad, would have been perfect for zotero.
<ralsina> Ipsilon: if the app does locking through a lock file, the lock file itself will be synced but that's not reliable at all
<ralsina> Ipsilon: I don't know of any sync solution that reliably locks files
<Ipsilon> Well, webdav works. I believe through locking files...although maybe it's through a different method.
<Ipsilon> Works for zotero, that is.
<mmcc> ok, finally have current build uploading for QA. ralsina who do I ping when it's there?
<mmcc> OK, new build for QA here: http://ubuntuone.com/1Ny7EqmY50jLxRaufZLnrX
<mmcc> I guess ping elopio --^
<ralsina> mmcc: elopio
<ralsina> mmcc: and jfunk
<ralsina> mmcc: and joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> chaselivingston: ^^
<chaselivingston> saw all this, thanks, working on installing it now
<ralsina> chaselivingston: sorry I forgot about you :-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: no problem ;)
<gatox> ok..... i need to fix some tests and i'll have the sync menu and syncdaemon always in sync regarding the connection status
<gatox> i'll propose a branch for this tomorrow morning
<gatox> eod here!
<gatox> bye people!
<chaselivingston> mmcc: neat choice on the black menubar icon lol
<mmcc> chaselivingston: is that a good lol or a bad lol?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i think it's a good, we'll see after i use it for a while
<chaselivingston> mmcc: just can't wait to be able to get rid of the icon in the dock ;)
<mmcc> chaselivingston: understood. for now, how about just getting rid of the dock? I hide that sucker, makes me happier :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: haha, i've done that in the past, but like having it shown most of the time
<mmcc> it takes all kinds I guess ;_
<mmcc> er, ;P
<chaselivingston> lol
<ralsina> chaselivingston: we do have a way to do that, but we needed to fix the more critical stuff first
<chaselivingston> ralsina: sure, i understand. i know it'll happen eventually
<mmcc> trivial review for setup-mac anyone?
<mmcc> https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/make-cp-fg/+merge/128811
<briancurtin> mmcc: i can't test, but my eyes say approve
<mmcc> thanks briancurtin. I assert that it works :)
<chaselivingston> nice work on the mac app guys, i think we're in a very good place for release on thursday
<mmcc> thanks chaselivingston , that's good to hear
<chaselivingston> mmcc: can't wait to get some user feedback on it
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yay!
<mmcc> a couple other really small packaging branches for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/bump-version/+merge/128813 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/embiggen-log/+merge/128814
<mmcc> ralsina: can you in particular check the version # one?
<ralsina> mmcc: sure
<ralsina> mmcc: +1 cromulent in embiggen
<mmcc> :D
<ralsina> mmcc: also +1 on the bump
<ralsina> we really need to automate that, we have like 5 version number-like things in -installer
<mmcc> ralsina: now for the trifecta, shall I globally approve the https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/make-cp-fg/+merge/128811
<ralsina> mmcc: looking...
<ralsina> mmcc: I have no idea what the flag does :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: yes definitely - also currently syncdaemon's version number is always 0.1 on mac/win
<mmcc> ralsina: hmm, let me go look and see what it does… "_
<mmcc> it's is_background, and True means you have no menu bar or dock icon. False means you do
<ralsina> mmcc: we change that in the logs manually on windows in the last release
<ralsina> mmcc: we should do that for the real release on mac too
<ralsina> mmcc: for which process is this setting?
<mmcc> the last few builds have been built with is_background=False, giving us an icon. this is for controlpanel
<mmcc> this setting change is old, I just haven't gotten around to pushing the change
<chaselivingston> mmcc, ralsina: what is the process going to be for public testers as far as updates to the app go?
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, yes global +1
<mmcc> chaselivingston: what do you mean exactly?
<mmcc> ralsina: great, thanks
<chaselivingston> mmcc: how will updates be pushed to users?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: we don't have an autoupdater for mac yet
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yeah, TODO
<ralsina> chaselivingston: we need to work on one. at least something that pops a "get the new version" message
<chaselivingston> ralsina: right. so will users have to come back to the download page to download updates?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yeah, let's keep it simple
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ok, so for now they're going to have to either watch that page, or perhaps social media to know when to grab updates?
<ralsina> mmcc: maybe we should timebomb the beta :-)
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yes, social media && eyeballs
<ralsina> chaselivingston: the next one should have a simple updater
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ok, we probably need to make sure that's clear in the beginning, i'll need to make sure roberta knows about that
<ralsina> chaselivingston: yes, I'll tell her to add something in the communication
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ok cool
<chaselivingston> ralsina: i'll leave a note in the gdoc for her
<ralsina> chaselivingston: awesome
<mmcc> hrm. timebomb is appealing. what would be nice is if we had a web api call to ask if there's any info to show the user… like GET /message?clientversion=foo , which can optionally give us some HTML to show to the user, a place for "HEY YOU ARE USING AN OLD VERSION" or whatever
<mmcc> I've seen that pattern in other apps, looks handy
<ralsina> mmcc: we have that for windows
<mmcc> oh hey, great!
<ralsina> mmcc: but there it's done using a huge binary installbuildre creates and a xml file
<mmcc> oh hey, great?
<ralsina> mmcc: I think we can do a much better thing using 10 lines of code and a file somewhere that says 1234 (or correct number)
 * briancurtin reboot
<mmcc> ralsina: probably, yeah. it can be useful to set it up to display a message downloaded from a known place too
<mmcc> good for release notes or explanations of why it's important to update
<mmcc> laaaate lunch time here
<ralsina> EOD for me
<ralsina> bye people!
<mmcc> ok, lunch was late enough that I have to call it a day. I'll be back a bit later tonight too
#ubuntuone 2012-10-10
<mmcc> back
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox> good morning
<mandel> gatox, morning, I was doing reviews and I had a question in one of them
<mandel> gatox, can you check if the mp is still valid?
<gatox> mandel, which one?
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> gatox, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-publishapi/+merge/128316
<mandel> alecu, hello
<mandel> alecu, shall we go after neil once I've had lunch?
<gatox> mandel, yes, that is necessary or you are going to be able to see the list and publish files only once
<gatox> mandel, as mike says in his comment
<mandel> ok
<gatox> mandel, i forgot to add it in the description, so he added in his comment
<alecu> mandel: seems he's having lunch right now, so go ahead, and have lunch yourself
<mandel> alecu, ok, although I have to wait 30 min for the food to be ready :P
<ralsina> morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hello gatox! How's the sync indicator going?
<gatox> ralsina, good..... i'm going to propose the branch to get the sync status always in sync (between syncdaemon, cp and the menu)..... and then start debugging the new shares bug
<ralsina> gatox: awesome
<ralsina> gatox: keep in mind that if we do pass some level of QA for this, it may get into Q
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me
<gatox> ralsina, yes, although.... most of the things marked as red are just not implemented yet.... because of some limitations that we had before
<ralsina> gatox: yes, and those we need to be clear about it and that's it
<gatox> ralsina, cool
<ralsina> gatox: since we have a micro release exception, we can even get those in a STU
<ralsina> SRU
<gatox> ralsina, even if we need new strings for them?
<ralsina> gatox: *maybe*. Ok, no.
<gatox> :(
<ralsina> facundobatista, alecu: I am trying to fix bug #1064673 and it turns out that we already have in u1-client an OrderedDict class. It's in syncdaemon/hash_queue.py so.. it's evil if I import it from platform/sync_menu/linux.py  right? So the "right" thing to do is refactor it somewhere else... any ideas where? Alternatively,  I can  just use twisted's ordereddict and maybe tweak the code slightly
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064673 in Ubuntu One Client "2.7ism in code" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064673
<alecu> ralsina: looks like the shorter route is importing from sd/hq.py, so you can use that if you open a bug and we fix that after releases.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> alecu: but since this is for trunk, I don't much care about releases
<ralsina> alecu: so we can fix it "right" the 1st time :-)
<facundobatista> ralsina, and in the future both will go away, when we could use stdlib one
<ralsina> facundobatista: ok, if both say using hq.py is right...
<alecu> facundobatista: you are looking waaaay into the future. Like 2017!
<facundobatista> alecu, no, a couple of months, why?
<ralsina> alecu: the last supported distro with 2.6 dies in april
<alecu> ralsina: if you don't care about releases, then refactoring sounds like the best option.
<alecu> ralsina, facundobatista: awesome then!
<ralsina> alecu: and this code never will make it back to lucid
<ralsina> alecu, facundobatista: ok, where do random helper classes live in u1-client? Is there a utils.py? A tools.py? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: ubuntuone/syncdaemon/utils.py ?
<ralsina> alecu: but I can't import from syncdaemon into platform, can I?
<ralsina> I don't want to do nasty things :-/
<alecu> ralsina: you are soooo right. We are only doing it once, and it's on new code.
<alecu> oh, ralsina is back
<alecu> ralsina: you are soooo right. We are only doing it once, and it's on new code.
<ralsina> alecu: I am just using the twisted OrderedDict, it seems to require no code modification
<alecu> ralsina: great then.
<ralsina> alecu: and maybe I should fix that import too
<alecu> ralsina: it's this line: ubuntuone/platform/tools/perspective_broker.py:from ubuntuone.syncdaemon.utils import get_sd_bin_cmd
<ralsina> alecu: ok, that doesn't sound easy to fix :-)
<alecu> ralsina: sorry, no... there are a couple of them...
<alecu> ralsina: and all sound as complicated
<ralsina> alecu: because it means we do need a place where to put convenience stuff that's outside syncdaemon
<alecu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1271186/
<alecu> ralsina: right!
<alecu> ralsina: so, nevermind for now.
<ralsina> or declare utils.py an exception to that rule
<ralsina> neverminding immediately
<mandel> alecu, I'm back we can talk with neil when ever you want
<mmcc> Hi people
<ralsina> Hello mmcc!
<ralsina> mmcc: quick update on things-that-happened-early I got a report that the cloud-to-computer page hangs, and lisette doesn't like so many icons
<mandel> mmcc, I have been doing reviews of the daemon code and I have a question in one of the MPs that blocks a number of them, can you take a look when possible?
<mmcc> mandel, ok I'll look
<mmcc> ralsina: thanks, I got an email from lisette. :( about the cloud-to-computer hang… will look in a minute
<ralsina> mmcc: cool
<lisettte> mmcc: you want my logs?
<mmcc> lisettte: yes, that'd be helpful, thanks
<mmcc> mandel: about the empty main in JenkinsFSEvents - it looks like you added that in a separate branch. (https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-fsevents-daemon/jenkins-daemon-main-2 ) jenkins-daemon-main hasn't been proposed yet, because I think you hadn't quite finished it yet
<mandel> mmcc, oh.. ok, then I'll approve :)
<mmcc> mandel: while you're looking at those, can you look at jenkins-daemon-main and tell me if it's ready to propose or not?
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<mmcc> me
<ralsina> alecu: standup
<ralsina> ok, alecu is last, thisfred go!
<thisfred> DONE: lots of small u1db bugs TODO: fix u1db playlist migration BLOCKED: no NEXT: ralsina
<alecu> oh, hello
<ralsina> DONE: fixing bug #1064673, fixed bug #1063904, <motley crue> calls calls calls </motley crue>, reviews, staff interviews, helped around TODO: finish that bug, fix one other maybe, help mmcc wrap mac release BLOCKED: tests in u1-client are killing me NEXT:  gatox
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064673 in Ubuntu One Client "2.7ism in code" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064673
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063904 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --switch-to option does not work" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063904
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Branch for sync menu getting out of sync status proposed. Debugging new shares problem.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Figure it out what is going on with new shares. Keep looking at sync menu and shares tab bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> mandel, go
<mandel> DONE: Got internet connection changed to fiber. Reviews, reviews, reviews..
<mandel> TODO: Talk with neil and alecu, we have to land this things asap.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<briancurtin> DONE: more debugging and fiddling, py2exe'd everything but havent tested with it yet, poke around jenkins with no luck
<briancurtin> TODO: test py2exe'd setup, switching gears to fix some test failures in SSO and SD, get jenkins back online
<briancurtin> NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: reviews, DMG setup, QA build, sync menu stuff
<mmcc> TODO: cloud-computer rebug, rebuild dist, sync menu
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<alecu> DONE: split of dash branches
<alecu> TODO: talk with mandel and neil, get them landed
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> mandel: ohai, I just saw your message above.
<alecu> mandel: let's try to mumble with neil
<mandel> alecu, sure :)
<ralsina> comments? If not, EOM
<gatox> ralsina, mandel could you review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-syncstate/+merge/128958
<ralsina> gatox: I'm on it
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<mandel> gatox, asap
<gatox> mandel, :D
<ralsina> gatox: +1 but without running the tests because they take way too long here
<gatox> ralsina, mandel btw.... just to let you know..... is kind of weird that in change_sync_status we are not using *args and just creating some other variable for the connection state...... but the args there are nothing useful
<vila_> mmcc: testing u1-121009, all clear so far :)
<vila_> mmcc: looks like even bug #1062415 has been fixed ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062415 in Ubuntu One Client "u1sdtool on darwin outputs weird/useless messages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062415
<mmcc> vila_: nothing changed explicitly to fix that…
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> vila_: we may have fixed it by accident :-)
<ralsina> alecu, gatox_lunch: small review which took a very long time to verify ;-) https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/2-6-or-die/+merge/128979
<gatox_lunch> ralsina, why is that?
 * gatox_lunch is the one to blame for the previous code
<gatox_lunch> i want to know what was wrong :S
<alecu> gatox_lunch: from collections import OrderedDict is from python 2.6
<alecu> gatox_lunch: I mean, it does not work on 2.6
<alecu> gatox_lunch: and the client-server tests run on lucid, which has 2.6 as a default
<gatox_lunch> ahhhhhh i didn't realize that..... sorry about that
<alecu> gatox_lunch: also nightlies get packaged for lucid
<alecu> gatox_lunch: never mind! nobody remembers poor lucid anymore :-(
<vila> ralsina, mmcc: Ok, I'll leave the bug open for now (and an eye as well ;)
<mandel> gatox_lunch, I'm not blocking the branch for a little refactoring in the tests, but please take a look at my comment in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-syncstate/+merge/128958
<mandel> gatox_lunch, you can reduce the amount of code you have and test the same
 * mandel does not like to type because his fingers are fat
<mandel> well, EOD for me, catch you all tom!
<ralsina> mmcc, lisettte: how about this -- remove the license file, add a link to the license in the README, make sure the README is very far way from the thing-to-drag and the apps folder
<ralsina> mmcc, lisettte: then we get some user feedback after the beta
<gatox> mandel, looking.....
<chaselivingston> ralsina: just saw this conversation, but I like that idea
<mandel> gatox, the use of the namedtuple was just for fun, look at the last setence :P
<lisettte> ralsina: i would prefer to have no fancy backgrounds
<ralsina> lisettte: but it's PRETTY!!!! ;-)
 * ralsina stomps feet
<lisettte> ralsina: it is not if there is more than one thing on it
<ralsina> lisettte: ok, plan C: why is it important that the user sees the README?
<mmcc> I like having the link to /applications , because without that and the cue to drag it, people do run the app from within the dmg, and then they get confused/upset when they reboot and the app disappeared
<lisettte> ralsina: because it is a beta?
<mmcc> ralsina: lisettte didn't ask for the README, it's my construction :) it's not important, in fact I suggested only having the license
<mmcc> (the app disappears because DMG's don't get auto-remounted on startup)
<chaselivingston> i definitely think the visual of the drag to the apps folder is important
<ralsina> lisettte, mmcc: then remve the license and the readme
<lisettte> ralsina: i am happy to have the fancy background if we only have the app in there
<ralsina> lisettte: it's a beta, and every downloader will know it's a beta
<mmcc> if we can remove the license file then we're set
<ralsina> consensus, me loves
<ralsina> mmcc: yes we can
<ralsina> mmcc: also, what about the hidden files/folders are those necessary?
<mmcc> si se puede!
<mmcc> ralsina: yes, those are unavoidable but most people don't have that setting on
<ralsina> mmcc: perhaps not on this one, but in the next one, we can make sure on first run the user gets the license page in the wizard
<mmcc> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> ok then, that's it
<ralsina> <picard>make it so</picard>
<lisettte> mmcc: can we try the icons at 128px?
<mmcc> lisettte: sure
<lisettte> mmcc: excellent
<lisettte> mmcc: could you ping me a screenshot of that?
<mmcc> while we're all talking packaging, should it be "UbuntuOne.app" or "Ubuntu One.app"? that was always temporary, and I don't think I ever asked
 * mmcc really should've asked sooner
 * mmcc building, will send screenshot in a minute
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i vote for Ubuntu One.app
<chaselivingston> since that's how the service is marketed elsewhere
<ralsina> mmcc: with the space
<ralsina> we are a modern team that doesn't shy away from files with spaces in their names, even if they are reported as bugs in launchpad over and over again
<mmcc> we probably don't have to worry about mac users complaining about spaces :)
<ralsina> Üßúñtù Ôñê
 * gatox is afraid of ralsina 's message..... too much unicode chars
<ralsina> ©hí¢kêñ
<mmcc> 🎃
<gatox> ok..... the one from mmcc i can't even see it
<ralsina> me neither
<ralsina> 💩
<mmcc> 🎉 I win! 🎉
<ralsina> Mine is in no font I guess :-)
<mmcc> 🎃 is "JACK-O-LANTERN Unicode: U+1F383 (U+D83C U+DF83), UTF-8: F0 9F 8E 83"
<gatox> jejeejeje
<ralsina> Mine is "PILE OF POO"
<briancurtin> unicode rules
 * gatox see a lot of white squares.... maybe i'm not feeling very well..... i should ask for a sick day
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: 'LOVE HOTEL' (U+1F3E9) 🏩
<gatox> unicode...... because using a lot of common chars to do ascii art was too mainstream
<gatox> :P
<alecu> hehehe... gatox: you need to use a unicode abiding irc client!
<alecu> ok, it's time for lunch and some errands.
<alecu> ttyl!
<elopio> ralsina, briancurtin, are we having a windows installer for testing today?
<ralsina> elopio: looks like our jenkins is still down. Maybe briancurtin can do a quick one?
<ralsina> briancurtin: if at all possible, please create a build and give it to elopio so we know what we need to fix on windows
<briancurtin> ralsina: will do, i'll create the installer manually since i havent heard back about jenkins yet from sidnei (nor do i know how to fix the issue, yet)
<ralsina> briancurtin: we need to spread the knowledge on how to reset that box a bit further. See that you figure it out and then do a wiki page one of these days please.
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, once i get the info i'll have it written down so we don't always depend on sidnei
<mmcc> ugh, my irc client has an off-by-one error in its contextual menu code. tried to close a different room :\
<mmcc> lisettte: I just emailed you a screenshot with 128px icons. looks great
<mmcc> ralsina: you'll be happy to hear that I figured out how to get PNG screenshots instead of TIFFS :)
<ralsina> mmcc: yay
<ralsina> mmcc: welcome to the 90s! ;-)
<lisettte> mmcc: looks fantastic indeed!
<mmcc> ralsina: funny you should say that, as I am currently BLASTING No Doubt's "Tragic Kingdom" in a bout of severe nostalgia
<lisettte> :)
<ralsina> mmcc: hahaha
<ralsina> mmcc: could be worse, could be Aqua
<mmcc> ralsina: …and now it is
<ralsina> hahaha
<mmcc> next up, Aqualung
<ralsina> I suggest aquabats
<mmcc> For real, I've had "Pool Party" stuck in my head all morning.
<mmcc> My daughter was watching that video earlier
<chaselivingston> mmcc: got a few mins to look at my sd logs?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: sure, what's the issue? I'm also looking at this re-bug about the cloud-computer page, but I can interleave
<chaselivingston> mmcc: so I had Ubuntu One/Documents, but decided to move everything into ~/Documents and then select that folder to sync w/ u1
<briancurtin> damn it. py2exe again. i need to pick up lunch, i'll make this installer after i'm back.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: except nothing got uploaded
<chaselivingston> mmcc: or at least it's not showing up on the website
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76234/
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I'm looking now.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: thanks
<chaselivingston> mmcc: if there's nothing out of the ordinary in there, i have an idea of what might be happening i'd like to talk with you about
<mmcc> thank god for QA. The remote folders re-bug is *another* packaging brain fart by yours truly - because this still hasn't actually merged, I didn't include it in the last build: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/remote-folders-fix/+merge/126037
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yowtch, that's a big log file. about what time am I looking at?
<ralsina> mmcc: yay, the system works! :-)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i just searched "Documents" and scanned through, but it was yesterday sometime i believe
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok
<ralsina> mmcc: that's missing a windows review, right?
<mmcc> ralsina: yes
<mmcc> that's the branch that sent poor briancurtin into 'running windows from source' hell
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, so let's do that one manually, I guess
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, there are already two other manual merges, so what's one more
<Chipaca> ralsina: ping?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: so what is the state that the server shows? Is "Ubuntu One/Documents" still there or did that delete work?
 * Chipaca is flooding ralsina's buffer elsewhere
<chaselivingston> mmcc: that folder is gone, and it shows that I'm syncing ~/Documents, but it shows it as empty
<mmcc> chaselivingston: ok
<ralsina> mmcc: name for the released file? "ubuntuone-3.99.0-beta1.dmg"?
<ralsina> or rather 4.0-beta1
<gatox> ralsina, we have some problems with the new shares feature
<ralsina> gatox: saw it
<ralsina> gatox: if it's unimplementable, then we nix it
<ralsina> gatox: BUT the messaging menu manages to do it so it's not unimplementable
<gatox> ralsina, really?? it is activated by default?? because i just share a folder from another user with mine.... and i didn't recceive any message
<mmcc> ralsina: which should it be? And the DMG can have spaces too, if we want to be modern. "Ubuntu One 4.0 beta 1"?
<ralsina> gatox: we were removed from the messaging menu on Q already, IIRC
<gatox> ah
<ralsina> mmcc: hmmm ugly URL though
<ralsina> mmcc, Chipaca: let's make it ubuntu-one-4.0-beta1.dmg
<mmcc> ralsina: that sounds fine. so I take it the app itself should say that it's version 4.0-beta1 also? :)
<ralsina> mmcc: yes
<mmcc> onit
<Chipaca> \o/
<mmcc> so, the last few were "3.99.90", is this one really just "4.0"? not "4.00.00"? (I don't really understand our numbering scheme)
<gatox> ralsina, so right now.... we should have all the things in green for the tests in the document.... and 3 not implemented
<gatox> ralsina, i'm going to check the other bugs at the bottom to see if they are related to us
<ralsina> mmcc: it's called "arbitrary" ;-)
<ralsina> mmcc: on ubuntu it's 4.0.0
<ralsina> so we could go that way, but what's the point of the extra 0
<mmcc> shows we have measured it with very precise instruments
<ralsina> so 4.0 is good enough. Makes us look sufficiently sciencey
<gatox> ralsina, let me know when you have a couple of minutes so we can  have our 1-1, so i can tell you about the current state and discuss next steps
<ralsina> gatox: if IRC is ok, now is good
<gatox> ralsina, yep
 * briancurtin back
<briancurtin> i love when exceptions are raised with a code of 0 and a message that the operation completed sucessfully. COME ON.
<briancurtin> (py2exe)
<mmcc> ok, uploading a new .dmg with the remote folders fix confirmed to actually be in
<mmcc> and the version bumps, name changes, icon resizing, etc
<chaselivingston> mmcc: any luck w/ those logs?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: not yet, looking again now
<ralsina> briancurtin: if successful completion is an exception, the problem lies elsewhere
<mmcc> chaselivingston: can you also paste your controlpanel.log from about the same time?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: sure, one sec
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76241/
<mmcc> chaselivingston: have you tried making ~/Documents a UDF in the past (UDF = synced folder outside of ~/Ubuntu One/)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i don't think so...
<mmcc> the path is failing the 'validate syncdaemon path' step, and our code is ignoring the strings that syncdaemon generates to explain why :(
<mmcc> chaselivingston: can you do an "ls -l ~" and paste or PM it to me, however you like?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: where should I do that?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: wherever, it's just going to list your home dir
<mmcc> chaselivingston: alternatively, "cd ~" then "ls -l"
<chaselivingston> mmcc: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76243/
<mmcc> chaselivingston: thanks. no good clues there though (was hoping maybe it was a symlink or something unexpected)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hmmm
<mmcc> chaselivingston: when you look at the folders tab in the app, does it show ~/Documents as one of the folders? your logs say it's a UDF already, just inactive. that should not have happened if this was the first time you tried to add it…
<mmcc> chaselivingston: I'm wondering if you tried to add it twice and it didn't handle that well… (need to look at the code)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: it does show it in the list of folders
<mmcc> chaselivingston: and it's not checked, right? if you check it does it start syncing happily? I think that might be your fix, and the bug is that we let you pick a path you already had a UDF for in the first place
<chaselivingston> mmcc: it is checked
<chaselivingston> mmcc: actually hold on, maybe unchecking and rechecking fixed it
<mmcc> chaselivingston:  when you tried to add it, you should've gotten an error dialog. I'm guessing it didn't show?
<chaselivingston> mmcc: unchecking and rechecking asked if i wanted to merge the contents, but i don't think that showed when i first tried to add it
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yeah, that's a different error
<mmcc> er, not an error this time
<mmcc> but it should've shown a legit error message earlier
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hm, don't recall seeing one....
<mmcc> well, that's not good. let's see if I can repro
<chaselivingston> mmcc: hm, don't recall seeing one….
<chaselivingston> whoops, not sure why that sent twice
<mmcc> well, every time I try it, I get the error :\
<mmcc> brb
<chaselivingston> mmcc: the folder appears to be filling up online now though
<mmcc> chaselivingston: that's good news. we'll have to keep an eye out for similar issues I guess
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yeah, probably so
<mmcc> oh I forgot to put this here: the new 4.0b1 dog: http://ubuntuone.com/5JEeVNjWqWXDj9XQPbrynP
<chaselivingston> mmcc: downloading now :)
<mmcc> or dmg, whatever. I like dogs, but I dislike autocorrect that I can't globally disable
<mmcc> ralsina - that's the DMG, it has the folders fix, and it seems like maybe this UDF problem isn't reproducible… so we're looking alright for tomorrow as of now
<ralsina> mmcc: yay!
<ralsina> mmcc: now, I want you to create a gpg signature for it using the keys you have in launchpad
<mmcc> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> mmcc: then, go to http://rt.admin.canonical.com and look for RT 56640
<mmcc> this will take a few minutes - I haven't needed to set up gpg on this mac yet
<ralsina> mmcc: it's ok, we have hours. WHOLE HOURS.
<mmcc> so ralsina, the key I have in launchpad has my gmail email addr, is that a problem? I can create & add a new one with the canonical addr , I assume
<ralsina> no, as long as it's the one in launchpad, it should be ok
<mmcc> cool
<mmcc> ping ralsina, got my .sig, got the RT up.
<mmcc> I encountered a bug in macGPGTools along the way, of course, or else it wouldn't be Working With Computers™!
<briancurtin> bitrock hates their users. why on earth do they constantly change installation paths and registry keys?
<gatox> eod here!
<gatox> byeeeeeee
<cjnf> Hi, I'm trying to use ubuntuone to sync an svn repo. ubuntuone is renaming some files making the repo useless - particularly 'current' gets renamed 'svn-eWfrhb'. Is there anything I can do about this?
<mmcc> briancurtin: I stole your Parks n' Rec gif, hope you don't mind…
<briancurtin> mmcc: take as needed for pain
<mmcc> cjnf: I forget if SVN uses internal symlinks. that could cause a problem… Has anyone else tried syncing an SVN repo?
<cjnf> mmcc: the renamed files have the right content. Not sure if they're symlinks - I'm on the darkside at the moment so cant check.
<mmcc> cjnf: can you expand a little on what's happening? is it renaming files on the system you're syncing from or one you're syncing to? and is this the result of conflicts or something else?
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, now you need to post the URLs to the dmg and the sig in the RT telling them to deploy it please
<ralsina> mmcc: and then you go to u1-internal say "losa ping: I just posted an update on RT #XYZ please take a look"
<slank> mmcc: we're usually listening here too
<mmcc> slank ok, RT 56640 is updated - please take a look, and let me know if I need to ping elsewhere!
<mmcc> btw, is losa an acronym?
<slank> mmcc: I *think* it was launchpad operational system administrators. We prefer webops these days
<mmcc> slank: thanks, noted
<slank> mmcc: can you also include sigs/sums for those files?
<cjnf> mmcc: I'm syncing two systems: one Ubuntu 12.04, the other WinXP. Files originated on Ubuntu. When I browse on one.ubuntu.com, the files have been renamed hence when I sync to WinXP the repo doesn't work. There are no changes in the Ubuntu files.
<slank> mmcc: oh sorry, wasn't paying close attention. thanks
<mmcc> slank: no problem, do you have everything you need? This is my first run through so I wouldn't be surprised if I missed something
<ralsina> slank: sorry about the old-fashionedness :-)
<slank> mmcc: I think that's it. I'll let you know. Hey, are you going to the Austin meetup tomorrow?
<mmcc> slank: Nope, I live in San Diego since August… :)
<slank> mmcc: ah! it's not *that* long of a drive.
<mmcc> :o
<mmcc> Not like "NY-LA" kind of long, I guess, no
<mmcc> or Key West - Anchorage
<cjnf> mmcc: It looks like a deliberate rename to me. The sync folder is: My Storage / ~/svn / stockportfolio / db - the files are renamed 'svn-uvwxyz'
<mmcc> cjnf: ok, looking… so you have synced ~/svn/ as a separate folder using U1 - is it renaming all the files inside ~/svn/stockportfolio/db or just some?
<slank> mmcc: I'm a little confused. there's already a (different) file with that name on the server.
<cjnf> mmcc: Thanks very much for looking! Just two files being renamed - 'current' and something like 'current-txn' or maybe 'txn-current'. Eight other files in the dir are intact.
<mmcc> cjnf: well, I don't know exactly what's going on here, but I suspect that syncing an SVN repo is not going to work well. lock files and file sync services don't interact well
<cjnf> mmcc: fair enough. I don't want multi-user interaction just a backup really. I may try zipping the repos and syncing those. Thanks again for looking.
<mmcc> cjnf: sure. I found a more definitive answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31635/can-i-setup-an-svn-server-on-ubuntu-one
<ralsina> mmcc: I am about to EOD, can you send me an email if any progress in the RT is made? I will pick it up when I start tomorrow
<mmcc> ralsina: sure, will do
<mmcc> lunch time
<briancurtin> ralsina, elopio: well i have a windows installer built but its not useful, and because its not useful, i cant use itself to sync it to my u1...so, yeah, i guess i can give you a screenshot :/
<briancurtin> another day of producing nothing of value. great.
<elopio> briancurtin: :)
<elopio> briancurtin: you let me know when you have an estimate date for the installer, and I'll schedule the testing.
<briancurtin> elopio: yep, i'll let you know when it looks like it'll be usable
<ralsina> briancurtin: happens when we don't test for that long. We'll start fixing it tomorrow, since we are done with the mac beta :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina: whenever i do get back into more py3 stuff, i will make note to occasionally step back and check on windows every few days to catch this earlier
<briancurtin> have to head to the pharmacy so i'm cutting out, see you guys tomorrow
<mmcc> ok, heading out.
#ubuntuone 2012-10-11
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<ralsina> good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, and.. I hate unity trunk, they changed again something in the preview container that broke the payment preview.. I already fixed it but it is a PITA
<ralsina> mandel: :-(
<ralsina> mandel: well, our trunk is broken too
<mandel> ralsina, what?! how come?
<ralsina> something in the sync menu breaks when there is no sync menu installed
<mandel> ralsina, unity trunk I don't care,, but ours? how did that happen?
<mandel> ralsina, mierda :(
<ralsina> mandel: surely an easy fix, I am about to do it
<ralsina> mandel: plus nightlies are broken in Lucid, which affects the server guys, so I am looking into that as well
<ralsina> mandel: and apparently windows is very broken
<ralsina> mandel: so, FUN DAY!
<mandel> ralsina, I'm not that busy with the preview, send some bugs my way :)
<gatox> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: sure will
<ralsina> good morning gatox
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox: do you have a lucid box?
<ralsina> gatox: it seems like the sync menu breaks when there is no sync menu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1273005/
<gatox> ralsina, no...... no lucid..... i can install one if you want
<ralsina> gatox: if you can just start a branch fixing that one, and pass it onto facundobatista to test, that's good enough
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'll do that
<gatox> the problem seems to be with dbusmenu, not the sync menu
<ralsina> gatox: yes, but dbusmenu is only used by the sync menu, isn't it? (I don't know)
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: the import is guarded, but then the usage is not
<ralsina> gatox: so the import fails, sets a flag, and the flag is ignored :-)
<gatox> ralsina, we are using the flag for the other part of the menu, i'll extend it to take care of that part too
<ralsina> gatox: awesome
<ralsina> gatox: also, trunk on P: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1273024/
<ralsina> gatox: I think you can do both in one branch
<gatox> ralsina, yap :S
<mandel> ralsina, any bus numbers for me
<ralsina> mandel: let me find a special one :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I don't want bug #1 thx ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Proprietary operating systems have a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ralsina> mandel: ok bug #3 ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 3 in Launchpad itself "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
 * ralsina loves vague mission statement bugs
<mandel> ralsina, I write by bugs as todos :)
<gatox> ralsina, can you review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menulucid/+merge/129169
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> let me know if we need two reviews for that
<ralsina> gatox: I would like facundobatista to take a look
<gatox> ralsina, ah right
<gatox> facundobatista, can you please review this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menulucid/+merge/129169
<mandel> ralsina, gatox, do you guys have any idea of why the following is not merging: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-publishapi/+merge/128316
<gatox> mandel, i was about to check that..... because those tests are working here
<facundobatista> gatox, from the diff, if you do
<facundobatista> + Menuitem = object
<facundobatista> and then
<mandel> gatox, yes, same here, which is weird
<facundobatista> + self.go_to_web = Menuitem()
<gatox> facundobatista, i know.... fixing that
<gatox> flakes fail
<facundobatista> gatox, you know what?
<gatox> facundobatista, i thought you were talking about something else
<gatox> facundobatista, what happend?
<facundobatista> gatox, from the diff, if you do
<facundobatista> + Menuitem = object
<facundobatista> and then
<facundobatista> + self.go_to_web = Menuitem()
<facundobatista> gatox, how do you then do
<facundobatista> 41	self.go_to_web.property_set(Dbusmenu.MENUITEM_PROP_LABEL, GO_TO_WEB)
<facundobatista> ?
<gatox> facundobatista, if you look at the bottom of the file, we have: UbuntuOneSyncMenu = UbuntuOneSyncMenuLinux if use_syncmenu else DummySyncMenu
<gatox> so, if we reach the point to do:
<facundobatista> gatox, I mean, object() has no property_set
<gatox> Menuitem = object
<gatox> that part of the code is never used
<ralsina> gatox: shouldn't that be TransfersMenu()?
<ralsina> gatox: so, you replace the base class of TransfersMenu but you use the actual class everywhere?
<gatox> ralsina, the only place where TransfersMenu is being used, is inside UbuntuOneSyncMenuLinux..... and if the import fail and we have use_syncmenu = False the real use_syncmenu = False is not used..... so we are not using TransfersMenu either
<ralsina> gatox: yes, but that code feels bad :-)
<gatox> the real UbuntuOneSyncMenuLinux i mean
<mandel> gatox, ralsina, what was the exact error, getting an import error from gi.repository?
<facundobatista> gatox, if you have code that is broken, and never used, *delete it*
<ralsina> gatox: if it's not used, then why set it?
<gatox> facundobatista, it is used...... not in lucid
<ralsina> gatox: is there any chance of Menuitem being instantiated from object?
<gatox> ralsina, the other thing was to declare TransfersMenu and DummyTransfersMenu inside an if using use_syncmenu..... but it seems ugly...... maybe it just my opinion
<gatox> ralsina, sorry.... didn't understand that question
<ralsina> gatox: you are setting sometimes Menuitem = object and in other cases Menuitem is something else
<ralsina> gatox: so you have a class that sometimes has an API and sometimes doesn't
<ralsina> gatox: which is an accident waiting to happen :-)
<ralsina> gatox: I would be happier if it were sometimes the real thing and sometimes the dummy but always with a consistent api
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... if we assume that TransfersMenu is going to be used for someone else instead of UbuntuOneSyncMenuLinux...... do you prefer the option with the class declared inside an if?
<ralsina> gatox: yes
<gatox> ralsina, ok.... i'll change that
<ralsina> gatox: or declare it always and use an if to assign it to the "real" name?
<ralsina> gatox: either way is good
<facundobatista> gatox, wasn't simpler to do this? class TransfersMenu(Dbusmenu.Menuitem if use_syncmenu else object)
<gatox> facundobatista, but that has the same problem that ralsina was saying
 * facundobatista reads backlog
<facundobatista> gatox, +0 to the both classes definition inside a big if
<gatox> facundobatista, i don't like that option either..... but......
<ralsina> facundobatista: I don't love it either but having an instantiable object feels just bad :-(
<mandel> facundobatista, ralsina gatox, why not leave it like it is, do the import from within  the UBuntuOneSyncMenuLinux with a try except and then if you got an except set it to none and check when needed
<facundobatista> gatox, ralsina, the cleanest way to do it is to import the class you'll use from two separated files, but this is good enough
<gatox> mandel, +1
<gatox> i like mandel suggestion
<ralsina> facundobatista, gatox: I trust your good taste guys :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm done with the preview changes, any bugs for me.. please...
<ralsina> mandel: in 1'
<ralsina> mandel: bug #1065272
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1065272 could not be found
<ralsina> mandel: should be easy-ish
<gatox> ralsina, facundobatista here is the branch using mandel 's suggestion (which i think is the cleanest one): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menulucid/+merge/129169
<ralsina> mandel: then bug #1062729 which is semi-trivial too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1062729 in Ubuntu One Client "sync menu uses wrong upload size for percentages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062729
<ralsina> gatox: much nicer
 * mandel ego +1
<mandel> hehehe
<gatox> thx mandel
<gatox> jeje
<ralsina> gatox: still feels bad to declare a whole class we will never use :-)
<gatox> ralsina, but we use it!
<ralsina> gatox: not if it inherits object we don't
<gatox> ralsina, in that case goes back to None
<gatox> at the end
<ralsina> gatox: exactly, so, we define a class that inherits object and then we set it to None :-)
<ralsina> gatox: that code is like pedaling on a fixed bike! (but yes, alternatives are verbose and worse)
<gatox> yay...... tests just ends..... couple of fails.... fixing
<gatox> ralsina, ouch..... i'm having problems with the new OrderedDict :S...... fixing....
<ralsina> gatox: really?
<gatox> ralsina, yap..... i'm trying to figure it out why
<gatox> maybe is something related to other stuff...... but failing with that (and just a coincidence)
<mandel> ok, time for my lunch
<gatox> ralsina, i found the problem.... it seems that the OrderedDict from twisted doesn't have the proper method implemented to be used with for
<ralsina> gatox: how could that not trigger any test failures?
<ralsina> gatox: in any case, maybe t can be used with for k in d.keys()
<gatox> ralsina, that's what i did
<gatox> facundobatista, ralsina now is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/menulucid/+merge/129169 and with the orderedict from twisted fixed too
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<facundobatista> gatox, you keep changing the branch?
<gatox> facundobatista, i found another problem with the OrderedDict, that's why
<gatox> facundobatista, but now is final
<facundobatista> gatox, sure?
<gatox> facundobatista, 100%
<facundobatista> gatox, ok
<ralsina> gatox: sorry about the ordereddict breakage!
<gatox> ralsina, no problem.... it wasn't a big thing
<gatox> pretty easy to find and fix
<ralsina> gatox: it's what happens when I try to fix bugs I can't see :-)
<ralsina> and ... http://t.co/VdYiSl8Z
<ralsina> congrats gatox, mandel, and the rest of the team who's late ;-)
<gatox> \o/
<chaselivingston> congrats everyone!
<gatox> mandel|lunch, ralsina when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/clickshare/+merge/129188
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<ralsina> gatox: you proposed it against the wrong package ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: therefore 77390 lines (+76238/-0) 209 files modified (has conflicts)
<gatox> ralsina, ohhhhhhh
<gatox> ralsina, brain fart
<gatox> ralsina, is a good thing that the weekend is close
<chaselivingston> ralsina: remind me the command to run u1sdtool on mac?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: well, it's u1sdtool I just have no idea where it lies ;-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: i've found it, but when i try to run it i just get -bash command not found
<ralsina> chaselivingston: if you are in that folder, do ./u1sdtool
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ah, I think that's right
<gatox> ralsina, mandel|lunch now in the proper project: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/clickshare/+merge/129199
<karni> ralsina: hiya! my friend can't sign in to Mac beta. did check his username/pass by signing in to o.u.c. on mac, getting "The authentication failed"
<alecu> hey, I forgot to say "hi everyone!"
<karni> ralsina: any hints?
<ralsina> alecu: hello!
<ralsina> karni: not really
<karni> ralsina: any logs he can provide/turn on?
<karni> ralsina: ok.. he changed his password, and it worked this time o_O
<ralsina> karni: MAGIC
<karni> ralsina: I don't know where the problem was, but yeah.. problem solved ;]
<karni> he did sign in to o.u.c with previous password no prob.
<karni> Kewl
<karni> FWIW he changed his password for the same one, and it worked afterwards.
<karni> also, congratulations on Mac beta launch, team!
<gatox> dobey, ping
<ralsina> alecu: no need for 1-1, right? We talked already?
<gatox> dobey, do you know why this branch is bouncing?? tests are ok for mandel and me but failing on tarmac: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-publishapi
<alecu> ralsina: right
<ralsina> gatox: dobey is on vacation
<gatox> ralsina, oops.......
<gatox> ralsina, do you know if tarmac is running with an older version of qt or something?
<alecu> gatox: we should try asking sidnei regarding tarmac
<dobey> i am on holiday, but the version of qt in quantal is 4.8.3
<dobey> gatox: those are the same 67 failures in QThread I asked about in another cp branch of yours a week or two ago
<gatox> dobey, thx.... keep enjoying your vacation.... i'll check what is going on.....
<ralsina> dobey: go away and vacate
<ralsina> dobey: or however the thing one does on a vacation is called
<dobey> i am
<ralsina> gatox: +1 but get a good second review, mine was soft :-/
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i would ask mandel|lunch when he finish his lunch
<gatox> now
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, you want what?
<mandel> gatox, I finished in u1-internal first hehe
<gatox> mandel, a small review please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/u1-cp-publishapi/+merge/128316
<mandel> gatox, I already gave a +1 to that, tarmac is complaining about qthread
<ralsina> mandel: here's a real bug that's been pissing me for a while bug #1065513
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1065513 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Double gathering info screen " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065513
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I'll tackle the other one first, then will more to that one :)
<gatox> mandel, sorry, this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/clickshare/+merge/129199
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> gatox, would be great if connect form pyqt could take extraparameters that would be appended to the ones emitted, like self.button.clicked.connect(self.set_name, '') I hate seeing lambdas everywhere ;)
<gatox> mandel, i'm starting to notice that.....
<gatox> jejee
<gatox> mandel, but you can't do that in pyqt
<gatox> mandel, or i'm not understanding what you say
<mandel> gatox, I know.. that is why I used the second conditional, would be great if...
<gatox> ahhhhhhh
<mandel> gatox, it would make the api nicer :)
<gatox> mandel, i thought you were requesting a change
<mandel> no no no
 * gatox start doing a pull request into pyqt because mandel ask
<gatox> jejjee
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> mandel: can you give me an example? Because there is quite a bit of flexibility in connect :-)
<mandel> ralsina, for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273294/
<mandel> ralsina, just to avoid using lambdas, but I agree with gatox, there is nothing we can do, right?
<mandel> alecu, can you merge the following: lp:~mandel/avani/unity-lens-music.ubuntuone-purchase-take2 with your branch?
<mandel> alecu, some of the string are wrong (the ui ones) and I fixed them according to the given design
<alecu> mandel: ack
<mandel> gatox, branch lp:~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/clickshare have you ran the tests on !
<alecu> mandel: did you see the new checkbox in th design? it's called "forget payment details" (or something like that)
<mandel> gatox, on Q I meant, sorry for the !
<alecu> gatox: I was not planning on including that.
<alecu> sorry
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i'm on Q
<alecu> mandel: I was not planning on including that.
<mandel> alecu, wtf? when was there? and no, I have a design without it
<gatox> mandel, what are you seeing?
<mandel> gatox, let be > to a file
<mandel> alecu, and I agree, we are not doing that, we don't even have that in the rest api, do we
 * mandel does not want to have to do yet another ui element in nux
<alecu> mandel: right!
<alecu> mandel: it's on "the one and only 12.10 screen"
<mandel> alecu, ok, you can ignore that
<alecu> mandel: it's called "remember my credit card details"
<mandel> alecu,  let me fwd the real design
<mandel> alecu, I already said no to that in the sprint :)
<alecu> mandel: oh, awesome.
<mandel> alecu, just sent you the real thing
<mandel> gatox, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1273319/
<mandel> gatox, but maybe is my system that got bananas
<gatox> mandel, i'm not being able to run lint for u1-cp in Q neither
<gatox> mandel, but the tests pass
<ralsina> mandel, alecu: scared me there for a bit :-)
<mandel> gatox, yes, that I know..
<mandel> ralsina, nah, I already made sure we were not doing that hehehe
<mandel> I was very very clear
 * mandel said no in nearly all languages => NO!
<mandel> gatox, +1 hoping that if there are real lint issues tarmac will tell us we are stupid
<gatox> mandel, na, they are not real if you check
<mandel> gatox, I got lost in the verbal diarrhea that lint has.
<mandel> gatox, that sync menu has lots of blackguard compatibility issues =>  bug #1065272
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1065272 could not be found
<mandel> easy to fix though
<briancurtin> mumble in 2'?
<joshuahoover> briancurtin: just the question i was going to ask
<gatox> brb
<ralsina> oh,mumble, right
<ralsina> sorry, been a little distracted
<mandel> sorry, joining
<ralsina> gatox, alecu, mmcc mumble
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina when you have a moment, another review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/deflated-size/+merge/129215 (now i'm moving to windows)
<briancurtin> brb, need to grab some coffee
<gatox> briancurtin, i'm going to have lunch now..... and we can talk after that what do you need..... or tell me what you have been trying so i start debugging that here too.... do you agree?
<ralsina> briancurtin, alecu: I have assigned to you a few bugs that are the ones support is getting questions about
<ralsina> briancurtin: yours look easy
<ralsina> alecu: yours looks hard
<alecu> ralsina: ack
<mmcc> ralsina: I don't see a welcome page bug in my assigned bugs, did you say you assigned it to me?
<ralsina> briancurtin: one interesting bit is that we are still getting valicert questions. I am not sure if we ever released with the cert bundled on windows. If we did, then it's not working thugh
<ralsina> mmcc: let me track it
<mmcc> also, gatox I am looking at your deflated-size branch now
<gatox> mmcc, great, thankx
<ralsina> mmcc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1065514
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1065514 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Mac welcome screen" [Undecided,New]
<mmcc> btw, I think I'd like to look at client test running soon. it's slow everywhere, and totally broken on osx
<ralsina> mmcc: fixing it on osx and then getting a darwin jenkins souds like something we really should be doing
<mmcc> ralsina: yes.
<ralsina> and remember, team, the bug situation can always be worse http://feeds.gawker.com/~r/gawker/full/~3/1gnDhJEMjp4/heres-footage-of-the-live-roach+eating-contest-that-killed-the-winner
 * mmcc is NOT clicking that link
<mmcc> thank god for readable URLs
<briancurtin> ralsina: once we get this other win stuff figured out, i'll look at how the installer is built in regards to certs
<ralsina> briancurtin: awesome
<ralsina> briancurtin: since we are not going to do another release before the 4-beta ...
<mmcc> ralsina: that welcome screen bug -> I think he just means the control panel main window. it has a rounded white rect inside a grey background. Although I agree that it's not like the default mac look, it is on-brand, and there isn't a real guideline for 'mac look' anymore anyway.
<briancurtin> gatox: i've been poking around the code and following log files and trying to see how this CredentialsError is coming up. i'm going to go back and look at the dirspec changes to binary finding, then try to debug SSO in isolation (inside credentials.py) again
<gatox> briancurtin, ok..... lunch and i'll start trying to execute u1 in windows and track the bug
<briancurtin> gatox_lunch: sounds good
<mmcc> gatox +1 on that deflated-size branch, thanks
<mmcc> briancurtin: how are you running things when you hit problems? I'm about to kill my credentials and try running just control-panel
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll put my details on a paste in 1', too much to type here
<mmcc> briancurtin: cool ,thanks
<mmcc> where do the logs go in windows? I see the special folder names in dirspec but I don't know where to find those in the filesystem :\
<briancurtin> mmcc: C:\Users\brian\AppData\Local\xdg\cache\ubuntuone\log
<mmcc> oh, that's hidden in the explorer?
<briancurtin> mmcc: yeah i think AppData is hidden
<ralsina> mmcc: ok!
<mmcc> oh it's even hidden from 'dir', tricky!
<ralsina> mmcc: put that same explanation and a wontfix status
<mmcc> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> mmcc you can use %LOCALAPPDATA% in windows explorer (or something similar)
<briancurtin> mmcc: still working on your doc...now u1cp is being weird as i try to document what im doing
<mmcc> ralsina: oh on second thought he probably means this welcome screen: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wpAFFGeAPzKkY7KFyiNmj01uz7KKrnkzVqoy25LuoJuIdXU1tRKfOnjDASSKo6ycwLmAiCyL7RmjFufhU1KsCQmrdBkhikgC8fxRTY2CTH9R_W0hKI
<mmcc> the one that says welcome :)
<ralsina> hahaha
<mmcc> same response though
<mandel> ralsina, gatox_lunch, please can you review the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/spawn-cp/+merge/129230
<gatox_lunch> mandel, will do after lunch
<briancurtin> mmcc: here's the setup: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76354/
<mmcc> gym, I have no logs in %LOCALAPPDATA%\ubuntuone
<mmcc> gym was supposed to be hrm.
<mmcc> so briancurtin, are environment variables inherited by child processes on windows?
<briancurtin> mmcc: this is what i was just thinking about 1' ago...no, you need to pass it on, otherwise apps get a clean slate
<mmcc> the import errors you see when just running cp by itself should be avoided because it uses 'python ' + sso whatever
<mmcc> oh snap
<mmcc> well there you go
<mmcc> the whole deal with pre-pending 'python' to the binary paths was so that we get the buildout python
<briancurtin> yeah it kind of clicked in my head when i saw it complain about twisted
<mmcc> but if the child process doesn't have the path set right, then boom
<mmcc> and that's why sso-qt isn't working either
<mmcc> because sso uses the same trick to use the buildout python to run sso-qt
<mmcc> well that's what you get when a guy who has avoided windows for 30 years tries to write windows code :\
<briancurtin> mmcc: not your fault. i should have been on the lookout (also should have been able to diagnose this a while ago...)
<briancurtin> mmcc: your changes were in dirspec, or was that just finding the binaries and not running them?
<mmcc> briancurtin: dirspec finds 'em, other code runs it
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'll dig up a list of places now. I think there is one in sso and one in cp or client
<mmcc> sso-client - utils/__init__.py, line 126 , and ubuntuone-client syncdaemon/utils.py
<briancurtin> mmcc: yep i'm looking at the sso one now
<mmcc> just those two places. control panel imports from those places
<mmcc> should be the exact same fix in both places. they're almost identical
<mmcc> ok, brb with more coffee
<mandel> ok, EOD, catch you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mmcc> why do we only have upload info for the sync menu and not downloads also?
<gatox> mmcc, you should ask the designers i think
<mmcc> gatox: not just the ubuntu sync menu but also the control-panel sys tray one…
<ralsina> mmcc the data is the same
<ralsina> mmcc: syncdaemon collects the data, describes a menu and either u1cp or sync-menu draws it
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I was thinking maybe the decisions had been made differently for each case
<gatox> mmcc, yes, what i mean is that the design team creates the spec like that..... let me give you the design doc in pm
<mmcc> since the sys tray one was older…
<mmcc> thanks gatox
<mmcc> that osx screenshot is just photoshop, right?
<gatox> mmcc, yes
<mmcc> hmm, that slide set just says 'files that are currently in transfer', it doesn't say if they're uploads or downloads
<mmcc> ok, so as far as I can tell, using QWidgetAction to show a progress bar doesn't work on osx
<gatox> mmcc, maybe lisettte can clarify that
<mmcc> even if I just show the progress bar (no layout, no label, just the bar), it shows nothing
<lisettte> gatox: what do you want me to clarify?
<gatox> mmcc, can you send me an screenshot..... maybe we are having the same problem as in ubuntu where we needed to use the number instead the progress bar
<gatox> lisettte, mmcc has some question about the upload/download info in the menu
<mmcc> lisettte: the flyout menu that shows current transfers, in the code now it only shows uploads, no downloads. was that intended, or should it show both?
<mmcc> gatox: I will get a screenshot for you in a minute, but it's easy to imagine - as it is, it will show the label and text percentage but no progress bar, and no space for one. if I only put in the progress bar, it just shows nothing (there's vertical space for a menu item but nothing is drawn there)
<gatox> mmcc, yes..... the same problem..... so we need to use the saame code in mac as in ubuntu
<chaselivingston> mmcc: the mac client is for intel macs only right? no power pc support?
<mmcc> chaselivingston: yes, no ppc
<chaselivingston> mmcc: cool, thanks
<mmcc> gatox: which code is that?
<ralsina> mmcc, gatox: on mac we have the same problem as in ubuntu, the tray menu is actually out of process
<mmcc> ralsina: that seems unrelated, I'm confused
<gatox> mmcc, is actually the same code.... if the progress bar doesn't work it should show just the text..... i'm debugging u1 on windows now..... if you can send me the screenshot it would be helpful
<mmcc> gatox: it does show just the text, that's the problem. I want it to show the progress bar
<mmcc> gatox: what are you debugging on windows now?
<mmcc> I have a branch mostly done that fixes the sync transfers menu on osx, and need to test it on windows. I was just hoping to also get the progress bars showing, but it sounds like that's a known problem with qt?
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhh..... well.... i think ralsina is right about that...... and maybe is not possible to do it when integrating with the systray
<gatox> mmcc, the credentials problem.... as was discussed in the weekly call
<mmcc> gatox: check with briancurtin, I think we figured that out while you were at lunch
<gatox> mmcc, briancurtin really? please tell me
<mmcc> gatox, I still don't understand what ralsina said! :) The progress bar seems to be an issue with qt menus on macs, but whether or not it's in a separate process shouldn't matter
<mmcc> gatox: see the scroll back, it's because windows apps don't inherit environment variables, so prepending 'python' to the path does not give us the buildout python as intended
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'm an idiot and mixed myself up...they *do* inherit
<mmcc> gatox, so if you start sso separately like briancurtin did, control panel will find it via the TCPactivation, but it'll eventually fail when sso tries to launch sso-login-qt
<mmcc> briancurtin: oh no :( and there I was all convinced it was solved
<gatox> mmcc, the thing that is a different process it's because it seems that mac handle the systray menus in a different way (as ubuntu does)...... so you probably are not having a qt menu there...... but something that makes the qt menu compatible with mac, so you can't use all the things from qt
<gatox> briancurtin, so i should keep debugging this?
<briancurtin> mmcc: yeah, im sure its something around that, though. it really cant be anything else
<mmcc> briancurtin: well, I still think that's the source of the issues. I'd poke at the get_bin_cmd stuff and see if maybe prepending 'python -v ' gives clues or whatever
<mmcc> let me know if I can be of more use. for now I'll go back to sys tray stuff
<briancurtin> gatox: i think for now you can probably go back to whatever else. if *this* doesn't turn out to be the real issue, then maybe i'll try to bring you back to the windows dark side
<gatox> briancurtin, ok, no problem... i'll keep fixing syncmenu and shares issues...... let me know as soon as you need me :D
<gatox> alecu, ping
<gatox> ralsina, ping
 * briancurtin lunch
<mmcc> ok, so I can get the cp systray menu to work on osx the same way it should on linux - except that nothing will update while you hold the menu open like it does on linux, because of how Qt interacts with the osx menu system
<gatox> mmcc, :S
<mmcc> gatox: yup
<mmcc> also, the menu items can't be set to disabled, because of a qt bug that will be fixed in 4.8.4: https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-25544
 * gatox is waiting for Qt5...... so excited! \o/
<mmcc> hrm, I'm not convinced that their fix actually fixes this
<gatox> mmcc, well.... at least digia has declared to improve the integration with mac
<mmcc> gatox, that's good news I guess. Doesn't help me fix this stuff now, though :\
<gatox> mmcc, jeje no..... for that you have to blame the people who didn't invent the time machines yet
<mmcc> gatox or I could blame the people who broke menu enabling in qt/mac, because apparently it used to work :)
<gatox> or that
<mmcc> interesting, qt's systemtrayicon can be compiled with support for growl
<mmcc> can't tell if it was in the bottle from brew though
<alecu> gatox: pong
<mmcc> oh yeah, I see what's happening here. Qt is re-creating the menu items on every update, even when I don't re-create the python menu items :(
<gatox> alecu, hi....... i'm looking at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1065272
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1065272 not found
<gatox> alecu, it seems that spawn_command_line_async is not supported in older versions..... but that was there from before..... although that report is not using the last version because we are not spawning ubuntuone-installer anymore
<gatox> alecu, do you know what should be used for backward compatibility instead of spawn_command_line_async?
<alecu> gatox: no. But I see that mandel has proposed a branch for that bug.... what do you think of it?
<gatox> alecu, ahhhhh..... i had that on hold to start working on it.... i didn't know that mandel propose a branch for that because he show me the issue and it didn't has anything at that moment
 * gatox refresh the page
<alecu> gatox: :-)
<gatox> alecu, +1 from me
 * gatox goes back to his cp branches
<alecu> gatox: please, when reviewing this kind of branches make sure to run the tests before approving, and since this affects old versions, try to run them in a VM with the old version too.
<gatox> alecu, ack...... i'll install a lucid vm now
<gatox> alecu, at least for Q they work
<mmcc> gatox, btw please let me know if you're working on anything in cp that affects the sys tray stuff. thanks!
<alecu> gatox: for the backporting work I had to make a lot of VMs, and now I have from L to Q. It's really handy to test this kind of stuff.
<mmcc> and shared folders! use shared folders
<gatox> alecu, ack..... i was on precise with a Q vm..... but now i'm in Q too......i'll install some old vms
<gatox> mmcc, no.... i'm working in stuff related to the shares tab
<mmcc> I was using shared folders, then upgraded and forgot to reinstall guest additions, and it broke, I just set it back up and I'm so happy
<mmcc> gatox: cool, thanks
<alecu> mmcc: yes, shared folders is great. I have the source directory mapped to every vm, so the vms get to run the latest version of the code every time.
<alecu> gatox: ^^^
<mmcc> alecu: it also saves me space on my tiny SSD. :)
<alecu> mmcc: how tiny?
<mmcc> unfortunately it doesn't work super cleanly on windows yet, since buildout generates a different set of executables
<gatox> alecu, nicceeeee
<gatox> i do that too
<mmcc> alecu, 120GB of usable space, I think 128 in the chips
<gatox> mmcc, it works fine on windows..... i've always use that on windows
<gatox> mmcc, ahhhhh talking about other thing
<alecu> mmcc: I've got the same on my mac, and I kind of regret it :-(
<mmcc> gatox, yeah, running from source on windows because of the buildout 'python.exe' and such
<mmcc> alecu, I don't regret it yet, but I do need to set up some networked storage or something
<alecu> mmcc: now I'm looking at this: http://eshop.macsales.com/shop/SSD/OWC/Aura_Pro_Air_2011
<mmcc> alecu: egads!
<mmcc> not going near this thing with a screwdriver, at least until the AppleCare warranty expires
<alecu> mmcc: lol
<alecu> mmcc: I think I may shell out for the 240
<alecu> my warranty expires on may next year though...
<mmcc> I had a job in high school that was mostly unscrewing PC cases and re-seating boards, and reinstalling windows. I'm happy with my sealed boxes now :)
<mmcc> Although I do wish they were upgradeable. Life is complex.
<mmcc> So, I'm beginning to think I should just do this sync menu in pyobjc. anyone want to talk me back from the edge?
<mmcc> I already did a test that works with showing the sync status via the twisted IPC, so twisted and pyobjc do work
<alecu> mmcc: do you have that in a branch I can peek?
<alecu> mmcc: a priori it sounds like a reasonable idea to me.
<mmcc> alecu, :) it's a hacky mess on top of an unrelated pyobjc example - do you just want to look at the relevant source or do you want to try it out?
<alecu> mmcc: but perhaps you can send a mail to u1-discuss with a further description of the problem and why not using Qt is a better idea.
<mmcc> alecu, but that will force me to think it through clearly!
<mmcc> which is an excellent idea, so I'll go do that
<alecu> mmcc: I just want to have an idea at how much code we'll have to maintain going forward :-)
<alecu> mmcc: so, a broken branch sounds ok too
<mmcc> alecu: an entirely reasonable question. in particular, the reactor is of some concern. it doesn't use the "CFReactor" which is listed as unmaintained, it uses the 'threaded select' reactor
<alecu> mmcc: oh, and this would be a separate process? I was guessing it could be a objc library that was used from the SD process, but yes, reactors.
<mmcc> alecu, yes it's a separate process, which is necessary on osx anyway, because we want to not show the dock icon all the time
<alecu> or ran inside the control panel process.
<alecu> mmcc: right, we want the dock icon when the control panel is shown only.
<mmcc> alecu: yep, so the menu will be a separate process that is background and the control panel will be foreground
<alecu> mmcc: my opinion is that qt is great for most ui, but it gets hairy when doing platform specific bits like this. (well, not only qt, but every cross platform toolkit I've worked with)
<alecu> mmcc: on the other hand, we may take a look at qt / pyqt innards, and if it's easier, try to come up with a patch that we can submit upstream.
<mmcc> well, I'm looking at the innards now… live updating is probably possible but a pretty big change
<alecu> mmcc: perhaps ralsina or gatox or any other qt fan can shed some insight on that.
 * alecu just realizes he's wearing his Qt shirt today :P
<alecu> literaly.
<mmcc> ha
<ralsina> alecu: you have  a QT shirt? I have to complain to the secret norwegian maling list
<gatox> ralsina, i have one that too
<ralsina> DAMN YOU ALL
<gatox> mmcc, the patch should be submitted to Qt....
<ralsina> I hav one of a giant octopus destroying a lighthouse
<ralsina> anyway
<ralsina> reading backlog...
<mmcc> gatox: if it were up to me, I will avoid changing qt code. I don't want to have to recompile it even once
<mmcc> but I'll try to make a rational decision :)
<ralsina> mmcc: why in pyobjc? really, tell me :-)
 * gatox has been debugging and touching qt code in the past..... and he find out weird things
<mmcc> ralsina - here are the menu item things that don't work in Qt/mac: live updating while you hold the menu open, setting a menu action to be disabled (really!), QWidgetAction,
<ralsina> gatox: Qt is over 15 years old. It's full of evil stuff. Evil C++ stuff.
<mmcc> I think I'm forgetting one more
<ralsina> mmcc: that's because the sync menu is out of process. It's done by the system's UI
<ralsina> mmcc: it has more or less the same limitations sync-indicator has
<mmcc> no that's it, a couple of other things are broken in the menu but not qt's fault
<ralsina> mmcc: athough disabling items is surprising
<mmcc> ralsina: disabling is a straight up qt bug,  https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-25544
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, the others sound more or less reasonable as limitations
<ralsina> mmcc: ie: while popping the menu, you are probably in a local event loop and can't update stuff
<mmcc> hrm. on osx, qsystemtrayicon just uses the NSStatusBar API, and I don't think it's in a separate process
<mmcc> you can't update stuff because that code just doesn't handle updates - when the menu is shown, it creates a one-off copy of your QMenu hierarchy as NSMenu's and shows them
<ralsina> mmcc: ok, in that case, it does make sense to do it as pyobjc
<ralsina> mmcc: you can just reimplement most of systray
<ralsina> systray.py that is
<mmcc> at the beginning of menuNeedsUpdate:, it clears everything and regenerates all the NSMenuItems… and doesn't give us hooks to change them :(
<mmcc> yeah, it should be very similar
<mmcc> btw, for what it's worth, dropbox now has a very different non-menu thingy for their notification icon, at least on osx
<mmcc> it's in their version 1.5
<mmcc> oh, yeah, looking at qsystemtrayicon_mac.mm, no wonder QWidgetAction doesn't work, if you set the widget on an item it'll just get ignored… 'widget' doesn't even appear in that file
<mmcc> wish I'd looked at their code before trying it.
<mmcc> ok, I'm still going to write up that email, just to have all the pros/cons in the same place
<gatox> mmcc, ralsina when you have a moment please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/not-shared-with-me/+merge/129284
<ralsina> gatox: next monday is good? ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: j/k on it
<gatox> ralsina, is good..... because nowwwwwww.... i'm going to stop proposing branches.... and try to figure it out why tarmac the tests in tarmac are failing in a way that only happend there..... i have 3 u1-cp branches on hold at this momento for that
<ralsina> gatox: qt version looks like a reason
<gatox> ralsina, but it's the same one i have here
<ralsina> gatox: since it seems to be a change in QThread
<ralsina> oh, well
<gatox> ralsina, and is running on Q.... as i do
<gatox> if anyone has a minute, please review this branch (REALLY SMALL)... mike already approve it: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/deflated-size/+merge/129215
<mmcc> holy cow it's raining
 * gatox tries to find sense to the universe again
<ralsina> gatox: in not-shared-with-me ... maybe we could use "ROOT" and whatever UDFs say, instead of just "ROOT"? Would make the tests a bit more robust
<gatox> ralsina, ack..... udf says UDF
<gatox> ralsina, i'll change one of them to udf
<ralsina> gatox: cool, since you usually have 2, one root, one udf is good
<gatox> in the name of everything that is good and pure, tell me why! please tell me why!
 * gatox lost his temper
<gatox> jejejje
<gatox> that is related to the bouncing branches
<ralsina> gatox: guessed as much
<ralsina> gatox: you leave in 38 minutes. Get back to it in the morning.
<mmcc> gatox: ralsina I was looking at those strings too. I couldn't find what generates 'SHARE' anywhere -- I see this in volume_manager.py -- self.__dict__['type'] = 'Share'
<ralsina> mmcc: ... interesting...
<mmcc> I figured my ack skills were failing me. But when I IRL test it, it does work!
<mmcc> getting uppercased somewhere I guess?
<ralsina> mmcc: yeah, probably
<ralsina> 'Root' 'Share' 'Shared' and 'UDF'
<gatox> ralsina, the thing with the bouncing branches...... is that i can't reproduce it
<mmcc> ok, time for my lunch here
<gatox> ralsina, that's my biggest problem
<beuno> gatox, a branch is bouncing in tarmac
<beuno> but not locally?
<ralsina> beuno: yes, tests are failing only on tarmac
<beuno> ralsina, gatox, poke sidnei to give you ssh access to tarmac
<gatox> beuno, yep..... tests pass here in 2 machines and in mandel's too.... but not in tarmac..... and tarmac is in q (as me) and using the same qt versio
<beuno> run manually, debug
<gatox> beuno, will do that
<ralsina> gatox: best idea would be to just ssh into tarmac ,but I don't have creds
<gatox> ralsina, yes...... i'll poke sidnei as beuno said
<gatox> ralsina, the branch has been updated to include UDF
<ralsina> gatox: awesome, lookging in 1'
<briancurtin> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<gatox> briancurtin, WHAT HAPPEND??!!
<gatox> TELL!!
<gatox> briancurtin, you figure it out?
<briancurtin> gatox: yep
<gatox> briancurtin, awesome!!! what was it?
<briancurtin> gatox: at least to login with creds. of course this is a one-line change
<briancurtin> gatox: has to do with the qt spawn_process inserting the python.exe to the front of the args rather than replacing it
<briancurtin> i think it may be better to change this in another spot, but at least its actually working
<ralsina> I have to leave for a doctor's appointment, so slightly early EOD for me.
<ralsina> See you guys tomorrow!
<gatox> ralsina, bye!
<gatox> ok..... eod here too....... see yyou tomorrow!
<mmcc> briancurtin: hooray. and yeah, that makes sense. it blindly inserts python.exe, huh
<briancurtin> mmcc: yep. i think this is going to be the fix but could use a look on mac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/correct-subprocess-args/revision/1006
<mmcc> briancurtin: well, that certainly looks like it won't change the darwin behavior at all :)
<briancurtin> i am shaking my head right now...
<briancurtin> i think i need one or more beers
<mmcc> yeah, those cases where it takes a week to find a one-line fix - I'm not a real doctor but in this case I can prescribe dark beer.
<briancurtin> all i drink are stouts and porters so i think this can be cured
<mmcc> hrm, method names like "addItemWithTitle_action_keyEquivalent_" were not made for pep8-compliance
<mmcc> ok, time to go
#ubuntuone 2012-10-12
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
<gatox> gg
<gatox> good morning
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<rye> alecu: gatox, do you happen to know whether registry entries are used at all to start processes now on windows - I look at get_sd_bin_cmd in utils.py and it's just path magic
<gatox> rye, no idea.... you should ask brian, but he is not here yet
<alecu> rye: I think briancurtin's or mmcc's idea was to get rid of registry entries altogether, yes.
<alecu> rye: and it probably means that has already happened.
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: any reviews pending?
 * ralsina has evil reaky friday ideas for today
<ralsina> Freaky that is
<gatox> ralsina, nop.... trying to get my ssh to work with tarmac (works with the rest of canonical except that jeje) to debug the tests... but all my branches has been approved already
<gatox> ralsina, go enjoy your freaking friday :D
<ralsina> yay
<ralsina> now, where did I leave my mad scientist wig...
<ralsina> oh, right, don't need one!
<gatox> muejejeje
<ralsina> gatox: I want to port windows-installer to cx_freeze. It works on all three platforms and supports python 3. Therefore... http://t.co/MG1Y6DNP
<ralsina> worst case scenario, it doesn't work :-)
<gatox> JAJAJAJJAAJA
<ralsina> best case scenario, I get a 35MB ball of bytes to throw at people that ask us to "support linux"
<aquarius> ralsina, you might wanna ping jspaleta, who *did* package for fedora
<aquarius> also, u1ftp :)
<ralsina> aquarius: this kills at least 3 birds with one stone
<ralsina> aquarius: we are currently holding trunk compatible to python2 because py2exe and py2app are 2-only :-(
<ralsina> and it's painful and hurts the code quality
<ralsina> aquarius: plus: LUCID
<alecu> ralsina: are you also proposing to run that byteball in [lucid:quantal] ?
<alecu> oh, yes
<alecu> I think that's lovely. I also think this will draw the ire of half a dozen packagers!
<joshuahoover1> mmcc: are these all the projects that make up the mac client? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274990/
<ralsina> alecu: I intend to have a PPA for people who are desperate :-)
<ralsina> alecu: or even an installer for "random linux distros" using bitrock
<ralsina> alecu: when the mad scientist hair comes back to normal, I recalculate the plans ;-)
<aquarius> ralsina, good points!
<mandel> ralsina, I have one
<ralsina> mandel: you do?
<mandel> ralsina, let me find it
<mandel> ralsina, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/spawn-cp/+merge/129230
<ralsina> mandel: on it
<mandel> ralsina, super simple, turns our that the old glib does not have one method
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<alecu> ralsina, all: I need to go to have some medical checkups in a few minutes, so I'm gonna miss the standup.
<alecu> here are my notes, anyway:
<alecu> DONE: started fixing issues in proposed dash branch
<alecu> TODO: more fixing, medical checks
<alecu> BLOCKED: my arteries? hopefully not
<ralsina> alecu: np, thanks and good luck!
<alecu> ralsina: no! not those two words!
<alecu> ralsina: it's "break a leg" or something
<ralsina> I would tell you to break a leg, but ... you know
<ralsina> you might?
<mandel> alecu, mucha mierda!
<mandel> that is what they say over here..
<ralsina> mandel knows!
<mandel> ralsina, hehe
<alecu> mandel: in my arteries? hopefully it's just blood.
<mandel> alecu, is used when you don't want to say g*** l***
<ralsina> mandel: global +1
<alecu> mandel: I know, j/k.
<joshuahoover> ralsina: is this the right list of projects that make up the mac client? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1274990/
<mandel> alecu, I know you understood, but we have to leave context for the people that read the logs
<alecu> joshuahoover: that sounds right
<mandel> joshuahoover, AFAIK yes
<joshuahoover> thanks guys...double confirmation, i feel special
<mandel> joshuahoover, oh, and I'm going to send you an email on how to remove the metadata and the tokens in mac os x, aquarius needed that for a friend and it is not in the FAQ
<joshuahoover> mandel: ah, cool, thanks
<mandel> joshuahoover, in the internet that is one of the most gentle 'double' things you can find hehehehe
<alecu> joshuahoover: probably this one too, since I can see that mmcc has been doing some fixes there: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer
<alecu> joshuahoover: but I don't know if it's only used for mac devel
<joshuahoover> alecu: if we use that for the mac, it's the worst named project ;)
<mandel> joshuahoover, alecu, is what create the bundle
<alecu> joshuahoover: after looking at the code, yes, it's used for mac packaging and code signing, so we may consider it part of the mac.
<alecu> the mac release, I mean.
<mandel> joshuahoover, and yes, we were thinking to rename the thing
<joshuahoover> heh, k, thanks guys
<alecu> joshuahoover: and yes, it's a really outdated name :-)
<alecu> there was no plan for mac version at the time it was christened.
<mandel> all, so my pluming (as in me) is not working very well due to some not very smart food choices I made so I wont be around this afternoon...
<alecu> (did I just say "christened"? what am I now, a skipper?)
<alecu> mandel: not sushi again!
<mandel> alecu, no, dirty horrible looking indian restaurant
<mandel> and with that info you all know what I have, so I'm off to get something to fix thins from the pharmacy
<ralsina> alecu: windows-installer is only used to build the package, is not really shipped in any platform
<alecu> ralsina: right. But if we have mac packaging issues, where do we report the bugs?
<ralsina> alecu: there, yes
<rye> ralsina: who compiles windows application?
<alecu> rye: developers, developers, developers?
<ralsina> rye: briancurtin
<rye> briancurtin: hi, where are the sources located on your machine, what drive?
<mmcc> joshuahoover: ralsina, we also use this: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/python-macfsevents
<joshuahoover> mmcc: ah, thanks
<mmcc> joshuahoover also eventually lp:ubuntuone-client-data
<mmcc> joshuahoover: what is the list for?
<mmcc> btw ralsina, saw your cx_freeze plans, note that py2app does support python 3
<rye> hm, "disagree and uninstall" button in 3.0.2b starts uninstaller which is unsigned
<ralsina> mmcc: ack!
<ralsina> rye: I think we have a bug for that
<briancurtin> rye: c:
<rye> briancurtin: thank you
<ralsina> rye: then again, if we have it I can't find it.
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> ralsina, rye: i know we had that one in the past, then i corrected it the next time. didn't know it was an issue in 3.0.2b. i'll make note of it for the next installer
<rye> briancurtin: yes, I recall something like this in the past - maybe that was for the autoupdating thing?
<gatox> thisfred_, ralsina, briancurtin mmcc alecu mandel standup?
<briancurtin> rye: ah! yes, the autoupdater is what i meant. we can't sign the uninstaller. i'll let you know after our standup
<briancurtin> me
<thisfred_> me
<mmcc> me
<cparrino> QBR then airport - forgot to delete all my calendar entries
<gatox> ahhh, alecu already did his standup
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed a couple of branches for u1-client and u1-cp, all of them have been approved, but u1-cp branches are bouncing in tarmac for some reason that i can not reproduce locally. Start setting up ssh access to tarmac to debug that.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Find out why the sshebang is failing and get that working to be able to debug tarmac.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> Because of the sshebang failing... trying to fix that.
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: one line change to finally fix the running from source issue on windows - https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129442
<briancurtin> also DONE: still face-palming that i missed that extra argument as the real issue for this long...
<briancurtin> TODO: catch up on the branches i had been meaning to review while running IRL on windows, look back to a support issue, build new installers, jenkins is up so take a look at it. lots of stuff that has been backing up...
<briancurtin> NEXT: thisfred_
<thisfred> DONE: reviews/discussion TODO: u1db bugs BLOCKED: no NEXT: mmcc
<mmcc> DONE: sync menu debugging / pyobjc experiment
<mmcc> TODO: more sync menu, send email re pyobjc
<mmcc> BLOCK: no
<mmcc> NEXT:
<gatox> mandel, and ralsina twitter shame
<thisfred> mandel is impossible to shame, I fear
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> ok..... i'll have lunch then......
<ralsina> Totally forgot
<ralsina> sorry!
<ralsina> briancurtin: looks like windows jenkins is up and failing now?
<briancurtin> ralsina: yep, i was just peeking at it. it actually looks like its not even running the tests at all, at least when i looked at the SSO output
<chaselivingston> ralsina, mmcc: is this something you guys might be interested in? http://ubuntuone.com/5N5RHgG2LXkYEQgd5XCuNk
<mmcc> I'm afraid to click on that link
<chaselivingston> mmcc: it's nothing bad lol
<mmcc> oh hey, that's pretty. where's that from? (also ping lisettte - that's a nice U1 folder icon)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: some guy made it and submitted it to support
<chaselivingston> mmcc: said we could use it
<mmcc> chaselivingston: did he also submit the other four resolutions we need? ;)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: unfortunately no :(
<mmcc> maybe if we do want to use them, if we ask nicely he'd do that too, since they'd be getting used.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: very true
<chaselivingston> mmcc: do you know if lisettte is around today?
<aquarius> um... can't we resize them? Or if it's being generated from a vector original, we'd be better to ask forthat, wouldn't we? :)
<mmcc> aquarius: the smallest ones are often better done as completely different pixel-art styles
<lisettte> chaselivingston, mmcc: i am, but i need a minute to dig up something else
<mmcc> just scaling a 512x512 down to 16x16 doesn't really produce something readable
<aquarius> mmcc, sure, but that's not asking him for the other resolutions, that's asking him to *draw* the other resolutions ;-)
<chaselivingston> lisettte: no problem, ping me when you're back
<aquarius> mmcc, I agree, though
<mmcc> aquarius: yeah, that's what I meant, sorry
<aquarius> mmcc, oh, did you see my question this morning about adding to Finder favourites? A friend of mine trying the Mac beta was surprised that we don't (although he also understood my explanation that we can sync any folder and not just one single one)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: also, fyi, biggest feedback so far about the app: get rid of the dock icon, lol
<mmcc> chaselivingston: well, good thing I'm working on exactly that :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: yay!
<lisettte> mmcc, chaselivingston, aquarius: did a favorites thing, digging it up. not sure where this folder would be used
<lisettte> i never see my folders like that unless i am in coverflow mode
<mmcc> aquarius: I did see that, yeah. it's a good idea
<chaselivingston> lisettte: it would be used as the icon for the folder in the finder
<chaselivingston> lisettte: just like dropbox, etc...
<lisettte> chaselivingston: but we have the app icon?
<aquarius> mmcc, cool, I can tell him that his idea is being considered ;)
<lisettte> chaselivingston: can you ping me a screenshot?
<chaselivingston> lisettte: of what?
<lisettte> chaselivingston: of the dropbox example
<mmcc> lisettte: for the ~/Ubuntu One folder itself
<chaselivingston> lisettte: oh sure, one moment
<aquarius> mmcc, he also asked how to sign out of an account, but the fact that that's really hard and annoying is not your fault, it's just as hard and annoying on all other platforms too :P
<lisettte> chaselivingston: i don't think i ever see this in my version of mac os
<lisettte> aquarius: talk with ralsina
<chaselivingston> mmcc: here's my entire home directory w/ examples, including dropbox: http://ubuntuone.com/5pnAhaBrT5KzOCuRyuF7bg
<mmcc> aquarius: yeah, I saw the conversation with mandel. I agree it's annoying, to me 'remove this device' doesn't sound like 'log out'…
<aquarius> lisettte, oh, everyone *knows* it's hard and annoying, it's just not at the top of the list because people who are bitten by it are rare :)
<lisettte> aquarius: but we did a lot of work around this
<chaselivingston> sorry, lisettte ^^^
<lisettte> chaselivingston: no worries, looking at it now. i guess i organise my folders different, but yes, makes sense to have this
<chaselivingston> lisettte: shall i try and get other sizes?
<lisettte> chaselivingston, mmcc: now let me dig for the favorites sidebar item
<lisettte> chaselivingston, mmcc: this is not just overlaying the u shape on a folder?
<chaselivingston> lisettte: not sure how it's done
<chaselivingston> i guess that could work
<lisettte> mmcc: do you know how it works?
<mmcc> lisettte: we can give the folder whatever icon we want.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: i guess she's asking if we could just create the sizes we need ourseles
<chaselivingston> *ourselves
<lisettte> mmcc: so it is just an icon? do the bevel and colour get automatically applied
<mmcc> lisettte: AFAIK, it's just an icon, yeah. nothing gets automatically applied, it's just convention to make them look similar
<lisettte> chaselivingston: not really asking that, just wondering what asset we need. it seems unlogical that it would be the folder image, because that would mean you can make it something completely different than a folder
<lisettte> mmcc: bizarre. any older / newer versions of the OS where folders look different? what if a user has custom icons?
<chaselivingston> lisettte: ah gotcha. i was just thinking if this user already has the vector created we could save ourselves some time and just get the sizes we need
<mmcc> lisettte: you can make it something completely different than a folder. yes, folder looks change . If a user has custom icons, then they shouldn't expect them to match
<mmcc> there's one function call to set the image for a folder/file - it can be any arbitrary image.
<lisettte> chaselivingston: well, i would like to add the exact logo and space around it etc
<mmcc> so - if we really wanted to fit in comprehensively, we could have different art that matches different OS versions.
<lisettte> chaselivingston: the user image looks like the overlay has a slightly different colour than your screenshot. i already have a folder template btw.
<chaselivingston> lisettte: ok cool, doesn't matter to me how we do it, but it would definitely be a nice touch regardless
<lisettte> chaselivingston: definitely, but i think the favorites icon on the left hand bar in the finder is more important
<chaselivingston> lisettte: can't say i agree w/ that, but that's not my decision, luckily :)
<lisettte> chaselivingston: i do think the use case is slightly different than dropbox, because a user might have a zillion more folders they sync, while for dropbox it is just the dropbox folder
<lisettte> chaselivingston: and until we can add this finder thingy, we won't be able to mark those?
<chaselivingston> lisettte: sure, but many users on mac will probably use u1 similarly to how they would use dropbox, and since the majority of their other folders have icons, we should probably have on too
<chaselivingston> s/on/one
<lisettte> chaselivingston: definitely nice to have, but it sounds like a lot of diffferent images to support all OS versions + retina display. mmcc: any idea how many?
<chaselivingston> lisettte: i believe he said 4
<lisettte> chaselivingston: yes, but we also have other versions of the OS with different folder icons, and they will need 4 sizes too.
<chaselivingston> lisettte: really? i didn't realize the icon had changed...
<mmcc> I'm not sure how much the folder icons changed over the versions
<lisettte> chaselivingston: i do remember different icons, but am not sure if we support that version of mac OS
<lisettte> probably not actually
<chaselivingston> lisettte: i think we're 10.6+
<mmcc> the one that user sent looks like mine on 10.7. I'm going to look on 10.6 now
<chaselivingston> mmcc: that screenshot i sent of my home folder is 10.8
<lisettte> mmcc, chaselivingston: 4 is fine
<mmcc> lisettte: it's as many resolutions as the app icon
<ralsina> lisettte, aquarius: yes, we have a whole plan to fix this :-)
<ralsina> any volunteers have a non-ubuntu linux VM? :-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: you should've asked me yesterday ;)
<ralsina> or lucid! lucid works :-)
<ralsina> chaselivingston: so close! ;-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: i do have lucid installed and running in a vm
<ralsina> chaselivingston: awesome. if you have a moment to spare, later I can send you a 30MB folder to try there
<chaselivingston> ralsina: sure, i'm ready whenever you are
<ralsina> chaselivingston: uploading is taking a bit
<chaselivingston> np
<chaselivingston> ralsina: what am i doing w/ said folder?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: it contains a "working" ubuntu one that's distro-independent
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ah, gotcha
<mmcc> hey folks, sorry, afk for a sec, helping get the kid out the door
<ralsina> chaselivingston: http://ubuntuone.com/7EShjPE5cv7beC9QnQyLde
<chaselivingston> ralsina: downloading now
<ralsina> chaselivingston: get it, expand it, and try to run the control panel. It will probably fail spectacularly :-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: haha good to know
<chaselivingston> ralsina: is this what you were expecting? https://pastebin.canonical.com/76452/
<chaselivingston> ralsina: that's what i get when clicking extract
<ralsina> chaselivingston: looking
<ralsina> chaselivingston: well, no, I expected tar to work :-)
<chaselivingston> ralsina: haha, whoops
<ralsina> chaselivingston: can you try tar tjvf trunk-bundle-linux.tar.bz2
<chaselivingston> ralsina: yeah, one sec
<chaselivingston> ralsina: it ran, not sure what it did though...
<ralsina> chaselivingston: so you get no control panel?
<chaselivingston> ralsina: was that command supposed to open the cp:?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: go to the exe.linux-i686-2.7/ folder and run ./ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<chaselivingston> ralsina: don't have that folder showing up
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ah wait, hold on
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ./ubuntuone-control-panel-qt: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ralsina> chaselivingston: cool!
<chaselivingston> ralsina: better?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: can you pastebin the output of "ldd  ubuntuone-control-panel-qt"
<ralsina> chaselivingston: awesome actually
<chaselivingston> ralsina: https://pastebin.canonical.com/76456/
<ralsina> chaselivingston: cool!
<chaselivingston> lol
<ralsina> chaselivingston: new version coming after lunch
<chaselivingston> ralsina: cool, sounds good
<briancurtin> anyone up for a one line review? https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129442
<mmcc> briancurtin: I'll review that
<mmcc> so briancurtin, I'm trying to run control panel on windows to test that branch and I'm getting stuck waiting for creds. I see the output showing that it finds the sso-login executable, but I don't have any logs in \Users\mmccrack\AppData\Local\ubuntuone to see what SSO is doing… is that the right place to look for logs? any idea why it'd be empty?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: http://ubuntuone.com/7EShjPE5cv7beC9QnQyLde whenever you have a bit free, no rush!
<chaselivingston> ralsina: np, i'll give it a shot in just a sec
<briancurtin> mmcc: hm, i see it. i think i may want to adjust my change in that branch to put "python" back in front, but remove it inside the spawn_process function
<chaselivingston> ralsina: (fridays are generally slow-ish for support)
<briancurtin> mmcc: if you have debug logging enabled, it's probably trying to start "\path\to\ubuntu-sso-login" with no python, so it fails
<briancurtin> i think
<mmcc> briancurtin: does it do something different if debug logging is on? hm
<briancurtin> mmcc: it doesnt do anything different but output the logs
<chaselivingston> ralsina: ./ubuntuone-control-panel-qt: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /home/chaselivingston/Downloads/exe.linux-i686-2.7/libpython2.7.so.1.0)
<ralsina> chaselivingston: oh :-(
<chaselivingston> ralsina: lol
<mmcc> briancurtin: I do have U1_DEBUG=1 set, does that stop it from writing logs on windows?
<mmcc> er, from writing log files?
<briancurtin> it allows it to write
<chaselivingston> ralsina: anything i can do to help you debug that?
<ralsina> chaselivingston: no, I know what the problem is, it's just annoying to fix
<chaselivingston> ah, gotcha
<ralsina> chaselivingston: because it means I need to build this on lucid instead of precise
<chaselivingston> ralsina: lol, enjoy!
<ralsina> lucid == ubuntu XP
<briancurtin> mmcc: but yeah, i see what you're seeing when starting up U1CP and making it start everything else up. looking into it.
 * briancurtin lunch
<ralsina> internet is flaky, so I'll take a late lunch now
 * gatox goes back to try to fix some bug..... because after hours trying stuff and talking with #is... i'm once again "the corner case dude".... and debugging tarmac doesn't seem like a possible option right now
<gatox> this is really frustrating...
 * gatox kicks somethings..... and keep coding....
<ralsina> gatox: leave it for moday when dobey returns :-/
<ralsina> gatox: sometimes things work, sometimes they don't. It happens.
<gatox> ralsina, yep.... will do..... the answer i got was: "that is really strange"..... and no ideas how to fix it.... don't blame them.... it was actually really strange
<ralsina> gatox: is it a ssh key thing?
<gatox> ralsina, no.... the keys are ok now.... but for some reason..... when trying to connect to some servers.... it tries to use my shell username instead of everything that is configured using launchpad-login or whatever..... and there is no reason why.....
<gatox> anyway.... now there is a new guy who is trying to help me
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> (and when try to use my shell username the authentication fail)
<ralsina> gatox: it's better to have it working eventually, just don't get rustrated
<ralsina> frust*
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i'll keep working in some other bugs.... and if they have any suggestions, answer their question and execute the necessary commands.... and if it starts working go back to that.... in other case, wait for dobeyy on monday
<ralsina> gatox: suggestion for next appartment ... https://www.google.com/search?q=iglu&hl=es-419&client=ubuntu&hs=9AR&channel=cs&prmd=imvnsa&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=IGp4UKbzEo2o8QSAiYGAAQ&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1301&bih=682
<ralsina> gatox: no corners!
<gatox> ralsina, jajajjajajaja
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> gatox: what happened?
<gatox> alecu, a lot of crazy problems trying to get access to tarmac.... some people in #is is helping me because i'm having problems trying to setup sshebang.... it behaves weird
<gatox> ralsina, if you are bored and have a moment.... really small review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/pointing-hand/+merge/129502
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, thx
<ralsina> gatox: +1
<gatox> ralsina, great
<briancurtin> mmcc: i think this does it - updated SSO MP - https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129442 and you will also need https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-client/correct-subprocess-args/+merge/129506 for ubuntuone-client
<briancurtin> mmcc: now u1cp can start it all
<mmcc> briancurtin: ok, I'll take a look
<dobey> gatox: is that about the qthread thing?
<briancurtin> mmcc: this stuff is ripe for a nice refactor, but for now i just want to get it running in the first place to allow a bunch of other things to go on
<gatox> dobey, yap
<gatox> dobey, but relax.... i'm close to my eod anyway
<briancurtin> mmcc: you can charge the technical debt on my visa
<gatox> dobey, go and enjoy your vacation :P
<mmcc> briancurtin: it's not so bad. used to be much worse :) looks good - I need to pick up some pieces here before I can run the tests though
<dobey> gatox: trying to. just saw the struggling and had a few minutes to spare :)
<ralsina> briancurtin, mmcc: just as a data point on unrelated things... the buildout works on linux. It's actually easier than installing all the deps manually :-)
<mmcc> ralsina: interesting. I guess I'm not surprised, since it should be very similar to osx
<dobey> anyway, later then :)
<mmcc> although I would have been equally non surprised if it blew up spectacularly
<gatox> dobey, bye
<ralsina> mmcc: I am actually producing working bundles on linux (guess what: binary finding is broken ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: NO. WAY.
<ralsina> mmcc: YES WAY ;-)
<mmcc> ralsina: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lpkduqrvjg1qj9qhto1_500.gif
<ralsina> hahaha
<briancurtin> http://images.spatiallyadjusted.com/gifs/mind-blown.gif
<mmcc> no but seriously, :( because I honestly thought we fixed it pretty well before. Or are you trying to cx_freeze it on linux? I am not surprised that didn't work
<mmcc> didn't, wouldn't, whatever
<mmcc> briancurtin: nice :)
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, cx_freeze on linux
<mmcc> ralsina: ok, yeah, that'll break
<ralsina> we just need a 6th special case for it
<mmcc> oh that's all
<ralsina> frozen-on-linux should act just like frozen-on-windows, really
<ralsina> all in one location
<ralsina> The good part of being the manager is, I take this to the proof-of-concept level, then order a margarita
<gatox> ralsina, finally! i can access tarmac!
<gatox> \o/
<ralsina> gatox: cool! And you EOD in 4 minutes! :-)
<gatox> actually i'm past my eod
<ralsina> gatox: haha, but hey, you can start early on this on monday
<gatox> ralsina, will definitely do!
<gatox> ralsina, now is personal
<gatox> now this is my eod and i'll go jogging to relax!
<gatox> bye people!
<ralsina> bye gatox have a nice weekend!
<gatox> ralsina, you too
 * mmcc is doing a lot of leaving out 'r' in variable names today
<mmcc> or 'vaiable names', as it were
<mmcc> ok, that took a little longer than I wanted, but I have confirmed that the PyObjC menu approach will let me draw progress bars and update them live. I wanted to be sure…
<ralsina> whoohoo
<ralsina> mmcc: awesome, really
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, it should be nice
<mmcc> now if only I were an NSView expert… getting things aligned right is always slow for me.
<ralsina> cx_freeze feels much cleaner than py2exe and py2app. I suspect it must just not work at all on other platforms.
<mmcc> ralsina: I did try cx_freeze early on, let me see if I wrote down why I decided against it
<mmcc> ralsina: my notes are less useful than I'd hope, as usual. I have "cx_freeze is annoying to work with plists" -- I remember something about how it had a default property list for mac os that was inadequate, but didn't let you customize it
<ralsina> mmcc: well, it sounds bad enough considering you did customize plists
<mmcc> there was also (in may) a lot of shaky code in their repository - they had syntax errors in hg tip and some glaring bugs, so that also scared me off a bit
<mmcc> ralsina: yeah, I had to do many custom plists
<briancurtin> ive never tried cx_freeze myself, and i'm not familiar with anyone using it. at least on windows, py2exe seems to be the gold standard
<ralsina> mmcc: yes, I just got surprised that all the problems I had when using the version that's on ubuntu (4.0.1) disappeared in latest (4.0.3)
<ralsina> mmcc: and that it has a release in july 2012 and is not completely abandoned
<mmcc> but plists are probably not a big deal, since I ended up having to do so much post-setup() tweaking, that a little extra plist work isn't a big deal. I think at the time I wrote those notes I was hoping that I'd find just the right arguments to setup() to make one of these packages *just work*
<ralsina> mmcc: it seems packaging just doesn't work that wat
<ralsina> way*
<mmcc> packaging definitely works that wat. wat, wut, wtf, huh, and ack.
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> I am still shocked that on every platform, packaging has been > 10% o the work
<ralsina> it's insanuts
<ralsina> Also, bad smell in cx_freeze: doesn't work if you pip/easy_install it
<ralsina> So, this is not going to start magically working now. May as well call it a week :-)
<ralsina> Bye, have a nice weekend!
<briancurtin> you too, enjoy the weekend
<mmcc> yep, bye!
<mmcc> ok, lunch time
<mmcc> finally
<mmcc> lunch time bled into end of workday. I'll be back tonight to try to wrap up this pyobjc menu…
#ubuntuone 2012-10-14
<agrestringere> Got a question: does Ubuntu One store files using historical "snapshots" so that if there is data loss on the client side you can always go back and recover a snapshot of a file as it was on "Day/Month/Hour"?
#ubuntuone 2013-10-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Habitat Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Face Your Fears Day! :-D
<mattgriffin> JamesTait: :) it's amazing how much more confident one feels on Face Your Fears Day
<JamesTait> Hey mattgriffin! :-D
<mattgriffin> hey JamesTait!
<JamesTait> mattgriffin, I'm not sure if it's confidence or determination, but so long as it works, I'm not complaining! ;)
<mattgriffin> hehe
<dobey> just tell the GOP what day it is, and tell them to get their asses back to work
#ubuntuone 2013-10-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Post Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Porridge Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-11
<JamesTait> Good morning all! Happy Friday, and happy Egg Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-10-13
<daixtr> why is u1sdtool needing x11 ?
<daixtr> i am setting up u1 in a headless server without x11
<daixtr> or xorg
<daixtr> how do i make this work
#ubuntuone 2014-10-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Ecological Debt Day! :-D
<bellow> Does anyone know of a website that lets you list the movies(dvd) that you own and has on app that you can use on an adroid. On the android both online and offline. And not IMDB. Syncable do not want to download it everytime I add to it to update all them
#ubuntuone 2014-10-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Frappe Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-08
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Octopus Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-09
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Fire Prevention Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-10-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy World Mental Health Day! :-D
